# Whisky (or Whiskey) Fi



## ear8dmg

It's crossed my mind recently that learning to appreciate the finer points of a good whisky is somewhat analagous to learning to appreciate good audio equipment.

 When we're talking nose, body, pallate, finish, balance etc, its almost as alien to the casual observer as talking about headstage, transparency, warmth etc.

 Personally, I like a good Scotch - single malts from the Islay region being amoung my favourites. I can appreciate good stuff from elsewhere, although I admit to being biased in favour of malt whisky in general.

 Anyone else think run-of-the mill Jack Daniels, Jamesons and Famous Grouse are the ibuds, Skullcandies and Bose of the whisk(e)y world?

 Edit: Hmm... Come to think of it, this might have been more suited to the Members Lounge.


----------



## Bmac

I think, just like with headphones it all comes down to personal preferences. I'm also a big fan of malt whiskey, but it doesn't mean I don't enjoy Irish Whiskey or Canadian Whiskey from time to time as well. Sure they aren't as nice or complex, but then they don't have the same price tag either.

 Bourbon on the other hand, I don't know how anybody can drink that stuff.


----------



## ear8dmg

Dunno, I'm not really keen on Bourbon either but I suspect it's just that I haven't found a good one yet. I've had some dismal Scotch and Irish stuff but thankfully I got to try something pleasant before I was put off.


----------



## DoKwan

Keep looking. There are some great bourbons out there that can easily hold their own with the single malts. 

 Then there is the whole Cognac/Amagnac thing.... and Tequila/Mezcal.... Rum/Rhum... Gin/Genever......

 Im getting thirsty.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DoKwan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep looking. There are some great bourbons out there that can easily hold their own with the single malts. 

 Then there is the whole Cognac/Amagnac thing.... and Tequila/Mezcal.... Rum/Rhum... Gin/Genever......

 Im getting thirsty._

 

I would definitely concur. I would put my favorite bourbons against a single-malt any day. Give "Maker's Mark," "Jefferson Reserve," and/or "Woodford Reserve" a try. Heck, companies that make Single-Malt buy and use used Maker's Mark barrels to make their product.


----------



## ear8dmg

Was reading about a bourbon tasting, where the organiser snuck in a good blended scotch. Not a soul realised what it was. Like I said just not had a good bourbon yet. It's on my to do list.

 Saying otherwise is a bit like saying you don't like earphones, having only tried the cheapies that came with your phone.

 I got a bit snobbish about single malts a while ago but I make a point of trying different stuff when it's available. Have been surprised by the quality of a few blends recently. It's a lot easier to get hold of a good Scotch than bourbon around these parts (England) though.


----------



## Donald North

I like good bourbons; my favorites being Maker's Mark and Basil Hayden's.


----------



## Quinto

I have a Talisker 18Years box/bottle as a headphoneholder for my K501 but I hardly drink single malt's.. It's ok, but not really my thing.. I like Lagavulin 16Y though, maybe twice a year.. 

 I just to drink it more regular, but I guess my taste changed, single malt is like my blues period, history.. 

 Bloody expensive..for a cardboard headphoneholder


----------



## atothex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Donald North* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like good bourbons; my favorites being Maker's Mark and Basil Hayden's._

 

Wow I can't say I agree with that. Haven't had Maker's in forever, but my one and only Basil Hayden was seriously underwhelming.

 My budget go-to for now is Woodford Reserve. Yum.


----------



## Donald North

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atothex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow I can't say I agree with that. Haven't had Maker's in forever, but my one and only Basil Hayden was seriously underwhelming.

 My budget go-to for now is Woodford Reserve. Yum._

 

I'm surprised to hear this. To me Basil Hayden is smoother and more refined tasting than Maker's Mark. What didn't you like about it?

 I recently signed up on their website to become a Maker's Mark Ambassador for fun. Included in the pack is a booklet which loosely talks about some of their competitors - interesting read.

 I have not yet tried Woodford Reserve - thanks for the tip!


----------



## atothex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Donald North* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised to hear this. To me Basil Hayden is smoother and more refined tasting than Maker's Mark. What didn't you like about it?

 I recently signed up on their website to become a Maker's Mark Ambassador for fun. Included in the pack is a booklet which loosely talks about some of their competitors - interesting read.

 I have not yet tried Woodford Reserve - thanks for the tip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I didn't like the smoothness. I felt it was bland. Woodford has some bite and is pretty sweet; that's what I like. I think I can say that about my taste in headphones, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for Maker's, I haven't had any since I got into the >$30 bourbons, so I may not care for it at all anymore.


----------



## phangtonpower

It's not a bourbon, but I like me some Gentleman Jack.
 +1 on woodfords, kinda hard to find in Japan though.


----------



## tyrion

When I got into whiskey I started with Scotch, Islay's for the most part. I still enjoy them but I will take a good bourbon or rye every time over any Scotch I've had. To me, a good American Whiskey has just incredible flavors. I probably have more than 10 bottles of whiskey in my liquor cabinet and easily two thirds of them are American whiskey's. A year ago, the opposite would be true.


----------



## West726

This thread makes me weep for the furture. Glenmorangie 18. But some say it's just psychoacoustics.


----------



## ear8dmg

When I first had a dram of Lagavulin 16 yo I thought it was possibly the most wonderful drink I ever tasted. I've got a bottle now and don't find it so incredible. Inconsistent bottlings or the whisky equivalent of reverse burn in?

 Having said that, I added distilled water the first time. Don't have any at home at the moment.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ear8dmg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I first had a dram of Lagavulin 16 yo I thought it was possibly the most wonderful drink I ever tasted. I've got a bottle now and don't find it so incredible. Inconsistent bottlings or the whisky equivalent of reverse burn in?_

 

Lagavulin is very smoky, its a wonderful flavour, but its powerful. If you're drinking it straight then it'll take a few sips to let the burn and flavour settle and be appreciable. Or you can, like you did last time, add distilled water or ice.

 One serving suggestion I saw seemed like a good idea. You get a glass of chilled mineral water and a seperate glass of straight scotch, take a sip of the water, and then a sip of the scotch. There's just enough water remaining on your taste buds to lessen the impact of the scotch, without really diminishing the flavour the way diluting/drinking it with ice does.

 For me, my favourite scotch has to be Glenfidditch 12. I've tried all sorts of scotches over the years, some very expensive - Johnny Walker Blue, Green and Gold, Lagavulin 16, Glenfidditch 21 (a slight blend with cuban rum), and a host of 12yr old single malts, and I keep coming back to Glen 12. It just balances all the right qualities of smoothness, sweetness and a little bit of bite.


----------



## Oublie

There is only one whiskey worth mentioning and its not this bose skullcandy junk.

 Over the years i've tried to like Scotch whisky but nothing suited i've even tried french whiskey!

 Irish Bushmills Whiskey - the original and still the best - i have a bottle that was made just for me with my name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - won't open it though.

 my favourite is black bush although i'm partial to the odd single malt.

 they have been distilling whiskey since 1608 thats over 400years!


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DLeeWebb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would definitely concur. I would put my favorite bourbons against a single-malt any day. Give "Maker's Mark," "Jefferson Reserve," and/or "Woodford Reserve" a try. Heck, companies that make Single-Malt buy and use used Maker's Mark barrels to make their product._

 

I guess it's a preference thing, because I have a bottle of Maker's Mark, and when I have it after even my cheapest single malts, I find it almost undrinkable. It's just so simple and sweet in comparison.

 Black Bush is nice, but when I compare that to a cheap Scotch, I find it a little sweet as well. I'd drink it over Maker's Mark any day, but it still lacks the complexity of a nice Scotch. I prefer more complex spirits, and I like my whiskey dry and peaty. I've really been enjoying cask strength (or non chill filtered) Scotches lately. Lots of flavour.


----------



## jc9394

Oh, my flavor drink of choice. I really love single malt scotch but once a while I do like blended too. Lately I found a Japanese Yamazaki is very good but hard to get and pricey too.


----------



## Bmac

I have a bottle of the 12 year old Yamazaki. I know what you mean about hard to get and expensive, especially in Canada, but it is delicious.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a bottle of the 12 year old Yamazaki. I know what you mean about hard to get and expensive, especially in Canada, but it is delicious._

 

When I found the Yamazaki, I can't help myself to get two bottle of 12 and a bottle of 18. Needless to say, one bottle of 12 is gone and the 18, still waiting for a special occasion or excuse to open it. Not sure I can find another 18 or not.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labrat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lagavulin is very dry, petey and a lot of smoke.
 Not my preference, but may be to others.
 And whisky *should* be diluted with a little water, not too cold.
 It does bring out the flavor and taste.
 NO ICE!
 Ice can ruin any good whisky!
 Now I prefer Macallan cask strength, very tasty and a lot of sweet flavor.
 And *very* strong!
 Absolutely need to be filled up with a drop of water!

Online Liquor Store - Best Quality Liquor Scotch Whisky Brandy at Low Prices_

 

I prefer a half of ice cube in my scotch except anything 18 years or older. Did you tried Macallan French oak? it is very smooth.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## Bmac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I found the Yamazaki, I can't help myself to get two bottle of 12 and a bottle of 18. Needless to say, one bottle of 12 is gone and the 18, still waiting for a special occasion or excuse to open it. Not sure I can find another 18 or not._

 

I bought the Yamazaki when I was in the states last Christmas; I brought 5 other bottles home that I can't get in Canada so I could only bring back 1 Yamazaki.

 I have an 18 year old Macallan Fine Oak that I haven't opened yet, as well as a 17 year-old special edition Scotch that was made at Macallan's Distilleries by another company. It's one of only 348 bottles. That one isn't open yet either; saving it for a special occasion.

 Labrat, have you ever tried the Glenlivet Nadurra 16 year old? If you like strong cask strength, it's quite nice. I'm not a big fan of some Glenlivet products, but the Nadurra is good. Laphroaig Quarter Cask 10 is another pretty good cask strength.

 What about Highland Park? Any fans here? The 15 year-old is one of my favourites.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labrat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was usually drinking their 12 year old Elegance, from their core range, Sherry Oak.
 It have a nice taste and flavor.
 Also have an 18 year old Sherry Oak and a 25 year old Fine Oak on my shelf, they appear a little too dry and smokey for my preference.
 but after I discovered the 10 year old cask strength, I have stayed with that.
 The other bottles are getting dusty!
 Macallan have so many variations and flavors, not easy find the one for you!
 And the French Oak, I could not find it on their pages?
 It might have been removed from their list.
 They did remake their selection a few years ago, I think._

 

You maybe right on the name, probably fine oak. I got it on duty free shop on my way back from UK few years ago. I will double check it tonight.


----------



## jc9394

There is one brand that do not get enough love is Knockando, I have the 12 years, IMO it is better than Macallan.


----------



## grawk

I had the Glen Rothes 1985 recently, and enjoyed it quite a bit. In slightly less expensive expressions I liked the Talisker 10, the Ardbeg, and Laphroiag Quarter Cask.

 I have been drinking a Rye and Bourbon lately, as well. Van Winkle Family Reserve is usually a good value.


----------



## ear8dmg

Bought out my bottle of lagavulun 16yo. Poured myself a dram and have been adding a little extra water each time.

 So much complexity. It's like a different drink with each dilution. I've added around a 5th water now and it's almost perfect - pretty much like I remember from the first time.

 Scared to add more water so I think I'll wait until I've nearly finished the glass before trying any more.

 Edit: taken the edge off the alcohol now and it's mouthfulls of lovely lovely peat. Yum.


----------



## HD_Dude

To continue the OP's thought...yes.

 I'm a bourbon fan. Daily? Wild Turkey 101. Special Occasions? Winkler's, Bookers, that kind of thing.

 Yet here I am reading about bourbons I've never heard of. 

 I'm sure I'll try them.

 Just like since joining Head-Fi, I've learned about HP's and amps I never heard of.

 Beyerdynamic? TYVM.

 Denon? Had the components, but as for the 'phones? TYVM.

 Meier Audio Corda 3Move? TYVM.

 Audio-gd Compass? TVYM x10.

 AudioEngine? TYVM.

 Geez, I thought my wallet would only get lighter with audio. Now here it goes with bourbon too. Please don't launch a post on fishing rods. I only use G Loomis. A new name would leave me bankrupt.

 lol


----------



## Twoguns

For Japanese Whisky's I would say that Nikka Yoishis is like the Audio-Technica ATH-ESW10JPN... and Hanyu Ichiro's Malt King of Spades 21 years old, is like any Vintage highend Stax


----------



## jonathanjong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atothex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I didn't like the smoothness. I felt it was bland. Woodford has some bite and is pretty sweet; that's what I like. I think I can say that about my taste in headphones, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmm, I'm surprised you don't have a Grado.


----------



## DLeeWebb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bmac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess it's a preference thing, because I have a bottle of Maker's Mark, and when I have it after even my cheapest single malts, I find it almost undrinkable. It's just so simple and sweet in comparison.

 Black Bush is nice, but when I compare that to a cheap Scotch, I find it a little sweet as well. I'd drink it over Maker's Mark any day, but it still lacks the complexity of a nice Scotch. I prefer more complex spirits, and I like my whiskey dry and peaty. I've really been enjoying cask strength (or non chill filtered) Scotches lately. Lots of flavour._

 

Like most things it does all amount to preference. After drinking single-malt anything tastes sweet to me. I would have to disagree with simple. The complexity is there, but difficult to determine when masked by a determination/sensation of sweetness or bitterness. It seems to me that comparing scotch to bourbon is like comparing oranges to tangerines. Both fruits, both citrus fruits but distinctly different in taste. Cheers


----------



## riceboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I got into whiskey I started with Scotch, Islay's for the most part. I still enjoy them but I will take a good bourbon or rye every time over any Scotch I've had. To me, a good American Whiskey has just incredible flavors. I probably have more than 10 bottles of whiskey in my liquor cabinet and easily two thirds of them are American whiskey's. A year ago, the opposite would be true._

 

I have a bunch of Islay Whiskey's, but I was wondering what bourbon or rye you would recommend me trying? Thanks for your input Tyrion. Now to check out Grawk's suggestion


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HD_Dude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I only use G Loomis. A new name would leave me bankrupt.

 lol_

 

Very good taste, this the only brand I use for fly fishing and I do have St Criox on salt and fresh water rod but never liked them on fly. So G Loomis is my choice on fly.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twoguns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For Japanese Whisky's I would say that Nikka Yoishis is like the Audio-Technica ATH-ESW10JPN... and Hanyu Ichiro's Malt King of Spades 21 years old, is like any Vintage highend Stax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I only wish I can these here...


----------



## ear8dmg

Just drinking some Monkey Shoulder. It's a vatted blend of 3 single malts.

 One of the more bourbony Scotches I've tried. I like. All sorts of interesting flavours in there.


----------



## tomk

I started my bourbon appreciation forty-eight years ago at age 12 by chewing on corks from my grandfathers whiskey bottles while in grade school. Love the stuff to this very day. Old Grand Dad is my sentimental favorite. Still plenty of the stuff available. Bulleit, Blantons, Knob Creek, and Woodford Reserve are mighty tasty. Bulleit's, like Old Grand Dad, use a goodly share of rye as a small grain. Always helpful.


----------



## Duke309

I can't believe no one has posted any pics of their collections.


----------



## Donald North

This weekend I had the opportunity to try Blanton's and Woodford Reserve. Blanton's had an initial bite but smoothed out after successive sips. Woodford Reserve is less bold and enjoyable. I liked both, however to be honest, I wasn't blown away by either of these when compared to my standby Maker's Mark. For reference, I normally drink whiskys neat.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Duke309* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't believe no one has posted any pics of their collections._

 

Here you go:


----------



## Covenant

If my current favourite scotch is Glenfidditch, and I'm looking for something new to try, what would you all recommend me?

 I'm thinking something smooth, slightly smoky/peaty, but not too powerful.


----------



## grawk

laphroiag quarter cask


----------



## ear8dmg

On Saturday, Ardbeg are bringing a VW camper sampling van to a Whisky shop about 15 miles from me.

 The missus brought this to my attention and has offered to drive


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_laphroiag quarter cask_

 

Never tried that one, just looked it up on their site and the description certainly sounds promising. I'll give it a try


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I casually enjoy bourbon. I generally keep a handle or two of Jim Beam around for drinking at a reasonable price, but I prefer Knob Creek. Makers Mark is pretty decent as well, and bars generally have it.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_laphroiag quarter cask_

 

Well, I wasn't able to find any of their quarter cask, but I did pick up some Laphroaig 10yrs.

 Geez Grawk, you know your stuff. This tastes even smoother goes down easier than Glenfidditch, with more flavour and smoke. Its awesome


----------



## ear8dmg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I wasn't able to find any of their quarter cask, but I did pick up some Laphroaig 10yrs.

 Geez Grawk, you know your stuff. This tastes even smoother goes down easier than Glenfidditch, with more flavour and smoke. Its awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Looks like you're an Islay man and didn't know it.

 Look out for Lagavulin and Ardbeg if you get the chance. Might be a bit more pricey but very nice.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I casually enjoy bourbon. I generally keep a handle or two of Jim Beam around for drinking at a reasonable price, but I prefer Knob Creek. Makers Mark is pretty decent as well, and bars generally have it._

 

For slightly more than beam but less than the other two, try old foresters.


----------



## ast

single-malts, especially those from Islay, are much more complex, a bit dryer/purer, better after taste than more American whisky/boubon, which tend to be a little to sweet for my taste. 

 Lagavulin 16, Ardbeg, Talisker are among my favorites. Laphoriag is awesome, but definitely of acquired taste and I enjoy it tremendously depends on the moods.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For slightly more than beam but less than the other two, try old foresters._

 

Thanks Grawk, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## grawk

Not all american whiskey is sweet. Not all scotch is good


----------



## ear8dmg

Just back from that Ardbeg tasting. The Beastie Mobile tour Ardbeg Beastie Mobile

 Didn't take notes but will post some general impressions in the Scotch thread in the Members' Lounge.

 Tried the standard Ardbeg 10 yo, Ardbeg Blasda and Ardbeg Uigeadail.


----------



## jc9394

Anyone tried the Costco's Kirkland scotch? My friend just bring over one yesterday.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ear8dmg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just back from that Ardbeg tasting. The Beastie Mobile tour Ardbeg Beastie Mobile

 Didn't take notes but will post some general impressions in the Scotch thread in the Members' Lounge.

 Tried the standard Ardbeg 10 yo, Ardbeg Blasda and Ardbeg Uigeadail._

 


 Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg Oogie are 2 of my favorite scotches.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone tried the Costco's Kirkland scotch? My friend just bring over one yesterday._

 

I think it's made by Macallan

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ardbeg 10 and Ardbeg Oogie are 2 of my favorite scotches._

 

Both are excellent but I think I prefer Lagavulin, especially when agile_one buys the bottle.


----------



## grawk

So far, my favorite whiskeys have all been "Al brought it" whiskeys. Followed closely by "Jim brought it". Way down the list we hit the "damnit, I had to buy it myself".


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So far, my favorite whiskeys have all been "Al brought it" whiskeys. Followed closely by "Jim brought it". Way down the list we hit the "damnit, I had to buy it myself"._

 

Ah, so that's why when I brought a bottle of Ardberg to a party last week everyone ended up liking it.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not all american whiskey is sweet. Not all scotch is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

of course, that's why the key word "most".


----------



## ear8dmg

I'm getting increasing tempted to visit Islay and drop in on Ardbeg, Lagavulin and Laphroaig. They're practically within walking distance of each other.


----------



## Night_Lamp

I, being Canadian, love rye; but not that Canadian Club or Crown Royal 
 crap- try any of the three brands with 'Alberta' in the name. That's the real stuff.


----------



## fnzeee

Try Dalmore 12...a very palatable highland malt.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If my current favourite scotch is Glenfidditch, and I'm looking for something new to try, what would you all recommend me?

 I'm thinking something smooth, slightly smoky/peaty, but not too powerful._


----------



## Abstraction

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Donald North* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm surprised to hear this. To me Basil Hayden is smoother and more refined tasting than Maker's Mark. What didn't you like about it?

 I recently signed up on their website to become a Maker's Mark Ambassador for fun. Included in the pack is a booklet which loosely talks about some of their competitors - interesting read.

 I have not yet tried Woodford Reserve - thanks for the tip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have been doing audio since tubes were the only way, but just resently started to consider cans as a serious way of listening to music. A couple of Head-fi-ers recommended your amp to me, and it looked good. Now that I learn you are a serious bourbon drinker, that may be close to sealing the deal.
 Best, Don (also)


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For slightly more than beam but less than the other two, try old foresters._

 

I was able to pick up some Old Foresters recently, it was a great recommendation. It certainly has a more sophisticated flavor than the Jim Beam for only a couple bucks more. 

 I've been cutting back a bit recently as I have little spare cash these days. I picked up a handle of Evan Williams Sour Mash that wasn't bad, but it is a little sweet for my liking. The owner of the local liquor store recommended Early Times as the cheapest handle of bourbon that still tastes decent, so I may pick that up the next time I'm there and report back if there's anyone else here on a tight budget besides me


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fnzeee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try Dalmore 12...a very palatable highland malt._

 

Don't think I've seen that one around, but I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## pedalhead

Not sure if you guys are aware of the Scotch Malt Whisky Society..? They release exclusive single malts every month based on individual casks from various breweries. I've been a member for a while & whilst it can be a little expensive to dabble in too many of their releases, it's a great way to get something a bit different now & again. In fact, I'll be bringing a bottle or two of their stuff along to the UK Headfi meet next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As for off-the-shelf bottles, my favourites would have to be Ardbeg and Caol Ila, as I'm an Islay kind of guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Landis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Night_Lamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, being Canadian, love rye; but not that Canadian Club or Crown Royal 
 crap- try any of the three brands with 'Alberta' in the name. That's the real stuff._

 

Always been more of a Wiser's guy myself; the 18 year isn't bad at all, quite reasonably priced and is quite noticeably better than the Special Blend or Deluxe.

 Not much into expensive scotch, but for cheap stuff, Cutty Sark does the trick and almost has a rye like taste with much more of a kick to it than a smooth flavor like one would expect. Always wanted to try the older stuff, but apparently the 18 year is where it's at for Cutty and the Ontario liquor stores don't seem to carry it.

 Usually around winter time I pick up a bottle of Black Label as it's an on going tradition for me. On the extra cold nights, I prepare with a bottle of cheap bourbon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aside from all that, I try to find new whiskey from time to time, but my nearby store is selection is limited. But hey, if anyone has a good recommendation that can be found on www.lcbo.ca , let me know!


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The owner of the local liquor store recommended Early Times as the cheapest handle of bourbon that still tastes decent, so I may pick that up the next time I'm there and report back if there's anyone else here on a tight budget besides me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Picked up the Early Times, it's better than I expected it to be, but it's pretty sweet on the aftertaste which isn't to my liking. If you're on a very tight budget, it's a winner at ~$15 a handle, but I still think Jim Beam and Old Forester are worth the extra.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Night_Lamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, being Canadian, love rye; but not that Canadian Club..._

 

Not much of a fan myself.


----------



## ear8dmg

Just been to Wee Dram Fest. I'll just post a quick roundup before my taste buds wore out. Bear in mind - 80 whiskies (no I didn't try all of them) to sample in less than 5 hours. Treat these as abbreviated...

 Wee Dram Lowland 17 yo NB - this is an independent Rosebank bottling.
 n. toffee apple 20
 t smokey but not peaty 23
 f dry fire embers 22
 b pretty good. Surprisingly smoky without being peaty 23
 Overall 88 

 Auchentoshan 12 yo
 n Floral 19 
 t Malty and floral with a hint of pepper. 20
 f Peppery and surprisingly long. 20
 b (no note) 19
 Overall 78

 Scapa 17 yo
 n Heathery 20
 T Smoky Heather 21
 F Warm. Slight Peatiness 20
 B Pretty good 21 
 Overall 82.

 Ardbeg Corryvreckan
 n peat and smoke. Wood bonfire 24
 t hot peat smoke 24
 f warm and peppery 23
 B kind of like lagavulin 16yo without the sherry 23
 Overall 94 (note - scores added later. I was so busy enjoying it I forgot to score at the time)

 Springbank 100° proof
 n delicate and fruity 21
 t. vanilla, toffee, salty, pepper with alcoholic kick 23
 F. warm and peppery Wood resin 21
 B (no notes) 22 
 Overall 87

 After this most things started to tast of apple. My taste buds and nose were clearly broken. I re-read my notes and don't really trust anything after this point.

 Later highlights include Talisker 18 yo and Highland park 18 yo & 23 YO. I bought a bottle of the first whisky I tasted. It was nice, but admittedly this was because it's from a dead distillery and Rosebank whisky might not be around much longer before it gets stupidly expensive.

 Edit: I was disciplined until the last hour. I was spitting between samples and carefully waiting for each whisky to finish. Last hour - forget it All you can drink for a £15 with a £5 glass to take home? I wasn't driving. Made the most of it. Head's still a bit fuzzy a few hours later.


----------



## pedalhead

Nice one, sounds like you had a lot of fun . Ardbeg is one of my favourites off the shelf, though I haven't tried many of their more limited bottlings.


----------



## ear8dmg

One reason for head fuzz may be drinking some of this later on: BRUICHLADDICH X4 +3 SINGLE MALT WHISKY - buy online at Arkwrights - Single Malt Whisky, Fine Wines a..

 At 63.5%, I think that's the strongest whisky I've ever had.


----------



## dunski

I'm a big fan of the Glenlivet 12yr. I just picked up a Talisker 10 yr last night and I'm going to try it tonight. I've only heard great things about the Talisker.


----------



## macshooter

I think lagavulin gets better with a little water. To me it's the best whiskey on earth. Some say laphroig is just as good or better, but that's got a bite to it (10 vs 16yr I guess) Ardbeg is #2 Talisker behind that, but I've kind of lost my taste for it. Talisker was really just the gateway into the Islay malts for me. 

 I wish I had never bought a bottle of islay scotch. I just picked up a new bottle of lagavulin for the holidays last night. $88 Ouch! At least I'm not a sucker for $200 bottles of wine...


----------



## CrazyRay

Here's my little collection.


----------



## tyrion

Have you considered drinking any of it?


----------



## CrazyRay

That OBAN is gone!


----------



## The Monkey

I think they're collectibles filled with amber.


----------



## guitarplayer

^I'm available anytime to help you work your way through that stash!


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here you go:




_

 

Ah, Rittenhouse 23 and Pappy...need help with the full bottles?


----------



## The Monkey

The Rittenhouse 23 is pretty good stuff. The GTS is no joke, either, but serious fire water. My bottle is 141.4 proof. Hot.


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Rittenhouse 23 is pretty good stuff. The GTS is no joke, either, but serious fire water. My bottle is 141.4 proof. Hot._

 

Indeed. A little water to cut her down to size?

 I think I'll have some Sazerac 18 tonight.


----------



## grawk

That's terrible, whisky isn't for collecting, it's for drinking.


----------



## Brighten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's terrible, whisky isn't for collecting, it's for drinking._

 

QFT


----------



## guitarplayer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's terrible, whisky isn't for collecting, it's for drinking._

 

Hey, I offered my services to help him drink it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lee


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Night_Lamp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, being Canadian, love rye; but not that Canadian Club or Crown Royal 
 crap- try any of the three brands with 'Alberta' in the name. That's the real stuff._

 

Thanks for the tip buddy. I just got myself a bottle of Alberta Premium and it's quite a lot more appreciable than the last 3 bottles of blended whisky I had.

 Now I gota try the Wiser's (it's blended ?), the Alberta spring and maybe a bottle of bourbon, to see if I like it.

 And thanks you Head-fi for introducing me to yet another expensive hobby.


----------



## CrazyRay

WOW!
 I can’t believe what this whiskey is going for on the web!!!
 I paid at little over $100.00 6 years ago!!
 I’m afraid to open it!!!


----------



## The Monkey

Drink it.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

probably blasphemy to most of you guys, but im mainly a vodka drinker myself. Never have liked whiskey, though i guess all ive had is southern comfort and jack daniels. my dad had a bottle of belvedine(sp?) that i also didnt like though it was expensive. I did have some crown royal for the first time last weekend, and actually liked it quite a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i decided i needed to develop a taste for whisky since its pretty much the only hard liquor you can drink straight and not look a little funny lol try drinking vodka straight and see the looks you get  even though i enjoy it.

 But since i like the crown royal alright, what else would you guys suggest to continue my whisky journey??


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But since i like the crown royal alright, what else would you guys suggest to continue my whisky journey??_

 

a bottle of Redbrest and or a Van Winkle "LOT B".


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a bottle of Redbrest and or a Van Winkle "LOT B"._

 

wonder if ill be able find those at the class 6 here on base haha may have to venture out and find a local liquor store


----------



## lost in va

I usually keep my alcohol purchases under a particular limit which keeps my whiskey limited to my goto Bakers 7y or Bookers (when I feel like getting put on my ass), but I was in NYC a while back for a store opening and they had a whiskey tasting. Suntory was the brand and I fell in love with their 18y. The 12y is a very good whiskey and I've since bought a bottle but the 18y just offered so much upfront with an unbelievably smooth finish.

 Thanks goodness it's after noon. I don't look so bad pouring my first relaxing drink of the day.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JadeEast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a bottle of Redbrest and or a Van Winkle "LOT B"._

 

finally tried the red breast, at the local pub, and that was really good, i liked it alot more than the crown royal. I also had talisker for the first time, and that was pretty good too, though i liked the red breast more.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I treated myself the other day and picked up a 750mL bottle of Booker's True Barrel Bourbon, weighing in at 130.1 proof. I plan on cracking it open this evening, obviously drinking it neat


----------



## ast

Last summer during my vacation, I picked up a bottle of each Ardbeg 10 and Talisker 12 at the airport duty free store in Shanghai. Much better price. Plan to do it again whenever I got chance in the future.


----------



## Hanafuda

Christmas present from a co-worker. Haven't opened it yet, but it's day is coming soon. I'm not the type to collect whiskey, but this stuff went out of production around 1996 I think, so it's had almost 15 years to get ready for me. Gonna make it hard to start drinking it, but it's not like its getting any better in there.


----------



## pytter

I don't drink much whisky these days but I was in the Middle East a couple of weeks back and had a few shots of Chivas Regal 12yr and Johnny Walker Green label (not all at once, mind). These two brands are very popular in Asia and the Middle East but you don't see them much in the UK unless it is a hotel or at Duty Free. 

 Even though they are blended whiskies, I quite enjoyed them with a cigar (luckily my wife does nor read this forum - or I'd be in trouble!)

 Having said that I am normally much more partial to single malts - I used to be very partial to Bowmore, Lagavulin and other Islay single malts but now find them just too peaty and salty. Macallan, Glenlivet or Jura tend to be my prefered choice now if I do have a whisky.

 BTW - I saw a few references to cask strength whiskies in previous posts - No doubt everyone already knows this but you are certainly not supposed to drink those straight! That would be a complete waste as the alcohol would numb your taste buds and you wouldn't tase much of the whisky. To get the flavour that the distiller intended, dilute with mineral water to roughly match the proof level of a non-cask strength whisky.


----------



## JadeEast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiGHFLYiN9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I treated myself the other day and picked up a 750mL bottle of Booker's True Barrel Bourbon, weighing in at 130.1 proof. I plan on cracking it open this evening, obviously drinking it neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Needs a touch of water for me other wise it's a bit too powerful, just a wee bit to get some of the flavor out of it. Since were in geek land a Glencairn Glass or even a wine glass helps get a bit more flavor and aroma out of a pour.


----------



## Landis

I'm curious if anyone has tried any of Wiser's Red Letter (150th Anniversary)?
   




   
  I'm a big fan of standard Wiser's rye, but the cheap stuff just for rye and gingers and the 18 year is pretty good, but in the price range for Ontario's LCBOs, I usually go for Bushmill's Black Bush. Deluxe or Special Blend are admirable for their price v. performance and Wiser's 18 Year is pretty good, but still not as enjoyable as I find scotch or whiskey in that price range-- at least neat or on rocks. If there are any Wiser's fans out there, please let me know how it is compared to it's lower varieties and, in particular, how much of a difference did you find between that and the 18 year.


----------



## cravenz

just thought I'd revive this since I'm having a glass of The Macallan 1824 Collection.


----------



## vitzijak

Revive it shall!
   
  Here's a Huzzah for Laphroaig Cask strength.  Some how the fishy offnotes are gone from the 10 year and replaced with an incredibly full oily body and depth.
   
  Love listening to immersive SACD's with this one - especially Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## jhanby

Drinking some 18yo Glenfiddich Single malt.  Beautiful stuff.  At the moment I also have, 14yo Glenfiddich Rich Oak resevere and some 12yo Yamazaki single malt.
   
  It's odd drinking something that's almost as old as you.


----------



## noxlord

I visited the Suntory Yamasaki distillery in Osaka a few weeks ago. The visit was free and we got a decent amount of single malt for tasting !!! If you go to Japan, this should on your list.


----------



## jc9394

For all scotch lovers... I saw this in a Japan bar during the last visit and at Maccallan tour in Boston and thinking picking it up.
   
  http://iceballmold.com/Home.html


----------



## jhanby

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> For all scotch lovers... I saw this in a Japan bar during the last visit and at Maccallan tour in Boston and thinking picking it up.
> 
> http://iceballmold.com/Home.html


 

 That is pretty cool.
   
  The price isn't though.
   
  At $198 for the smallest one and $1,773 for the biggest one (80mm diameter).


----------



## ProjectDenz

I love this Bourbon, love the aftertaste and good for splitting with a friend.


 I always drink Cougar Bourbon as a staple of spirits. It's cheaper than the other mainstream bourbons in Australia and is much more smoother than Jim Beam. Jim Beam leaves a harsh aftertaste in your mouth - I prefer to taste the harshness while the bourbon dances into my mouth and down my throat.



 For those special occasions, a whole bottle of this with my friend brings me to a state of euphoria.

 I never really liked whiskey, especially scotch whiskey. That stuff is just too harsh for my tastes and leaves a really bad aftertaste. Jack Daniels is overpriced, but a better than average brew. In my opinion I would still rather drink Cougar Bourbon.


----------



## jc9394

Here are my current FOTM...


----------



## jhanby

Got a bottle of this for my Dad for Christmas.  Very big bottle.


----------



## smokey616

Scotch lovers put ice in their scotch?
   
  Myself I'm currently enjoying a bottle of Laphroaig 18.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





smokey616 said:


> Scotch lovers put ice in their scotch?
> 
> Myself I'm currently enjoying a bottle of Laphroaig 18.


 


  No, just a splash of water some times.  If I want my scotch cold, I stick it in the freezer for a while.


----------



## Proglover

The favorite of all Islay's:


----------



## Ultrainferno

I especially liked this one last year:


----------



## Proglover

yes, the Glennmorangie is a fine single malt, had a nice bottle of The Macallan this year


----------



## sammcj

A friend gave me his Laphroaig knock-off 'Laughroaig' - Cracked up when I read label.


----------



## uofmtiger

I like Knob Creek, buffalo trace, and Makers Mark ( in that order). I did recently buy a couple Angelo Lucchesi Jack Daniels, but that was more of a sentimental purchase than one based on taste.


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote: 





smokey616 said:


> Scotch lovers put ice in their scotch?
> 
> Myself I'm currently enjoying a bottle of Laphroaig 18.


 


  As jc9394 said, no ice, just a dash of water (mineral water or distilled water, not tap water) if you so wish; when it comes to cask strength whisky that is when you would want to add a dash of water to unlock its flavors (as well as dilute down the alcohol). Personally I would not like my whisky ice cold though as you would want the spirit to evoporate so that you could smell the whisky's nice auroma.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





sleepyone said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Exactly


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





sammcj said:


> A friend gave me his Laphroaig knock-off 'Laughroaig' - Cracked up when I read label.


 

 HA ! Brilliant. But how did it taste?


----------



## sammcj

Well considering it was only 20~ days old or so when I first tried it - not to bad!
Better than the bog standard blends you buy at the local, but not as good as the real thing.


----------



## Proglover

I drank a Dutch single malt at a friend of mine this new years eve, didn't even know we made one
  Wasn't the best I ever had, but tasted seriously good


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





proglover said:


> I drank a Dutch single malt at a friend of mine this new years eve, didn't even know we made one
> Wasn't the best I ever had, but tasted seriously good


 


  Well the bottle and case look promising, but I've sadly never seen it in my local liquor stores, so I'd assume it's not sold here-- tis a shame!


----------



## Mercuttio

I got an unexpected gift from a friend last night.
   

   
  I generally only try Irish and Scotch whiskeys (though the occasional Bourbon sneaks in).
   
  This is Glen Breton Rare 10 year... apparently the only single malt made in the Scottish style in North America. Something about Scottish descendants. It's actually quite good; very fresh and herbal with a little bit of a violet / cut grass taste. A little more balance and just a touch more smoke would put it right up there with some of my Scottish favorites.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## grawk

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Irish and Scotch WHISKY!
> Whisk(e)y is American, not really "whisky" but Bourbon.
> Maybe now they do make "whisky" also in the US, but there is a discussion still going on about corn mash makes "whisky"  or bourbon (whisk(e)y)!
> 
> ...


 

 Per your own links, Mr. Pedant, Whisky is the scottish spelling, Whiskey is the irish spelling, and in the US, either is acceptable.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## grawk

of course, to muddy the waters, I've had scottish whiskey and irish whisky, but none of it tops a good bourbon or rye.


----------



## Mercuttio

Bad news. I don't know if anyone's told you this but:
   
  You're the kind of person who makes hobbies not fun.
   
  Why? Semantics.
  Nobody cares about the "discussion going on." This isn't a clear cut "your" or "you're" case. Not only will I not adhere to your guidelines out of sheer spite, but I'll probably end up ignoring the things you say from here on out.
   
  If you're interested though, I've got no problem with correcting your English in any given post you make. I'm sure we'll all have a better time that way.
   
  Quote: 





labrat said:


> Irish and Scotch WHISKY!
> Whisk(e)y is American, not really "whisky" but Bourbon.
> Maybe now they do make "whisky" also in the US, but there is a discussion still going on about corn mash makes "whisky"  or bourbon (whisk(e)y)!
> 
> ...


 


>


----------



## SleepyOne

The reason some prefers mineral water or distilled water is because tap water has added chemicals (i.e. florine, chlorine etc). Of course pubs use tap water simply because it is more economical to do so. I am sure the difference is not not hugh, but personally if I am having a decent whisky I would stick with mineral water. 
   
  Not really into Macallan but you can still get it here:
   
  http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-7379.aspx
   
  Quote: 





labrat said:


> Have you ever been visiting a pub/bar in Scotland?
> There is always a mug of water on the counter, usually tap water I believe!, which is meant for diluting your whisky to unleash the smell and flavor.


----------



## Meluq

Most expensive whisky i've tasted so far is a simple Jack Daniel's, and no i can't enjoy it. It simply is a tool to get high for me, any suggestions on how to to enjoy it?


----------



## grawk

how to enjoy jack daniels?  That's easy.  Leave it on the shelf.


----------



## Meluq

fair enough. so it's not me after all


----------



## SleepyOne

Whisky cames in many different flavors depending on different region, process and the type of grain(s) used. JD is just one of many. Maybe try out some single malts whisky (made from just barley) - JD is a blended whiskey made from corn, rye, barley. Maybe there is one that will suit your taste.


----------



## apatN

I always liked whisky but never cared to own a bottle (still young, I am at an age when Americans can't buy a beer) but for my 19th birthday I got a bottle of Scotch from the girlfriend (had to ask for it though ;p). I must say, I am getting the hang of it. 

 Needless to say that bottle is now gone so I bought myself a nice single malt a couple of days ago: a bottle of Ardbeg 10yo. It's great and I thoroughly enjoy the taste though I must admit it's a bit too different and expensive so I figured I needed to get a cheaper and more conventional bottle to go along with it. So today I bought a bottle of Famous Grouse, the standard blended one. I got it because it seems to be a very popular brand (I disregarded the JW offerings as I didn't like Red Label when I tried it) and apparently it's the best sold whisky in Scotland. Taste is very sweet, but enjoyable and a lot easier than the Ardbeg which is a monster in comparison.


----------



## grawk

remember, when thinking about best sold, budweiser is the best selling beer in ireland


----------



## noxlord

Quote: 





grawk said:


> remember, when thinking about best sold, budweiser is the best selling beer in ireland


 


  And BOSE is the best known headphone brand in the world ...
   
  I was recently disapointed by a bottle of Glenmorangie (the original). I should havre brought a bottle of Aberlour 10  instead


----------



## khaos974

Had a glass of Highland Park 12 the other day, classical whisky, but still very enjoyable.
   
  And best way to enjoy JD, Grawk had the good answer, though I haven't tested the more expensive ones.


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





grawk said:


> remember, when thinking about best sold, budweiser is the best selling beer in ireland


 
  You have to start somewhere. The only way to know if the stuff lives up to the hype is to try it.


----------



## Proglover

I love single malts, always a couple of bottles at home, but I have to say, I can enjoy a Jack Daniels if I want a simple, cheaper whisky.
   
  I like it more than cheaper Scotch blended.


----------



## apatN

Okay, so what is the main difference between Scotch and American/Bourbon whisk(e)y in taste then? I know a little about the difference in making it but I never tried any of it.


----------



## Proglover

I think others can anwer that better, I'm not very good at describing whisky's tastes/smells in English etc.
  But Jack is sweeter, more mellow and just different. Scotch is a bit stronger in taste for me and I don't always want that.
   
  I mean, I can really appriciate singles like Lagavulin, Coal Ila etc. but sometimes I just want a simple tasting whisky, to go with a beer. (In Dutch we call that a 'Amerikaans kopstootje').  
   
  By the way, our Dutch 'Gall&Gall' sells a 'homebrand single malt' for a very reasonable price. It tastes better than you would think. I like it a bit more than a Glennfiddich.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## apatN

Quote: 





proglover said:


> I think others can anwer that better, I'm not very good at describing whisky's tastes/smells in English etc.
> But Jack is sweeter, more mellow and just different. Scotch is a bit stronger in taste for me and I don't always want that.
> 
> I mean, I can really appriciate singles like Lagavulin, Coal Ila etc. but sometimes I just want a simple tasting whisky, to go with a beer. (In Dutch we call that a 'Amerikaans kopstootje').
> ...


 
  Thanks, interested in that "homebrand single malt". What's it called?
  
   


  Quote: 





labrat said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks guys, that was what I was expecting to hear. I am not completely sure Bourbon is for me then, but I will try it of course. Proglover, when you are in Groningen you should visit "De Pintelier". It is close to the Academiegebouw en Harmoniegebouw of the Rijksuniversiteit. They specialize in different beers but I know for a fact that they have a huge range of whisky you can buy. Might not be the best tasting environment but fun nonetheless. 
   
  It's good to have two bottles as the difference between Scotch is huge. The peaty Ardbeg malt is nothing like the sweet caramel-like Famous Grouse Blend. Perhaps the Grouse is a bit too sweet for me.


----------



## Proglover

I enjoyed Ardbeg at a 'whisky tasting' a couple of years ago, but it's not among my favorites.
   
  Just go to a 'gall&gall' store and ask for their own single malt. I've never bought that bottle, but drank it at friends.
   
  When I go to Groningen, I'll try, but when I go north, it's usually Drenthe. Thanks!
   
  All in all, whisky preferences are very personal. It's like headphones, it takes some trying, searching to get to know your preferences. And like with headphones, the ride is very enjoyable and it costs you money.


----------



## SleepyOne

It is hard to generalise scottish single malt whisky as there are so many different varieties/ flavors from different regions and method of proceducing it by different makers. Example of the varieties available (not comprehensive list):  http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/C-40.aspx


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## SleepyOne

Ardbeg is drier tasting (not about smoke or peat) than some of the other Islay whisky brands say Laphroaig. If one doesn't like too much peat and smoke probably best to stay clear of Islay region whisky (generally, but there are exceptions).


----------



## Proglover

Oban could be a nice one to try, also


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## SleepyOne

Unfortunately this year even big UK supermarkets don't seem to have big discount on Lagavulin during Xmas like they used to....


----------



## Proglover

In NL they always have another single with discount, seems to be random. Islays as often as Speyside etc etc.
  Lagavulin is a bit expensive bottle, but it's worth it to me. But it takes me almost a year to empty bottles like that.


----------



## apatN

Oh, I do like the Ardbeg quite a bit. I was just saying that it is so different from the Famous Grouse blend. Of course it is no comparison. The Ardbeg has a much more complex taste and is twice the price. If anything though I find the Famous Grouse a bit too sweet.
   
  When I bought the Ardbeg I told the shop owner I wanted a good whisky, representative for the islay region. It was because of him I got the Ardbeg over the Laphroaig. He said the Laphroaig is perhaps even more peaty but the Ardbeg was the more balanced of the two. You have to understand... The guy is around 60 years old with a French moustache and beret. It's hard to argue with a guy that looks so devoted to his job. ;p


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## Proglover

although both aren't among my favourite Islay's, I'd prefer the Ardbeg over Laphroaigh. Many Islay lovers (I'm one of them) really love Laphroaigh though. My favs are Coal Ila and Lagavulin


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 very true.


----------



## SleepyOne

I love Lagavulin whether it is the 16 or the cask strength 12 (drier) but not the horrible Distillers Edition with PedrO Ximenez sherry cask.  As for Laphroaigh I only like their cask strength or one of their special one-offs - don't really like their 15 (too smooth and sickly sweet), quarter cask or the 10 though. As for Ardbeg, it will depend on which one.


----------



## Proglover

bottle's empty, having my last glass of this one now:
   

   
  I've really enjoyed this one, can't remember having a better whisky for my taste
   
  Normally I'd be trying something else with the next bottle, but I'm in serious doubt to just get this one again.


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





labrat said:


> In Norway no beverages containing more than 4.5 % of alcohol is allowed to be sold in any stores except in government controlled/licensed stores!
> And licensed bars, of course.
> So no sales, absolutely not for Christmas!
> That is why so many people take a trip across the border to Sweden, to buy alcohol, tobacco and meat, which is priced a lot lower there than here.
> ...


 

 norway, probably the only country on earth that thinks of sweden as being cheap


----------



## mark2410

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I always liked whisky but never cared to own a bottle (still young, I am at an age when Americans can't buy a beer) but for my 19th birthday I got a bottle of Scotch from the girlfriend (had to ask for it though ;p). I must say, I am getting the hang of it.
> 
> Needless to say that bottle is now gone so I bought myself a nice single malt a couple of days ago: a bottle of Ardbeg 10yo. It's great and I thoroughly enjoy the taste though I must admit it's a bit too different and expensive so I figured I needed to get a cheaper and more conventional bottle to go along with it. So today I bought a bottle of Famous Grouse, the standard blended one. I got it because it seems to be a very popular brand (I disregarded the JW offerings as I didn't like Red Label when I tried it) and apparently it's the best sold whisky in Scotland. Taste is very sweet, but enjoyable and a lot easier than the Ardbeg which is a monster in comparison.


 
   
  Grouse and Bells are the most common but thats because they are cheap and crap, do your self a favour and avoid them


----------



## apatN

So what do you think is a good, cheap blended bottle of Scotch?


----------



## khaos974

That's a good question:
   
  Johnnie walker Red, Ballantines, Jameson and Paddy either were simply bad or tasteless.
  Chivas 12 and Johnnie W Black were on the low end of drinkable.
   
  Haven't tasted Famous Grouse, Dewar or Bushmills.
   
  But if you want to try an inexpensive but good single malt, there's the Macallan 12 matured in Sherry Oak Casks (don't bother with the fine oak cask version, it's way below the sherry cask one).
  Very classical taste, a great whisky for beginners, quite inexpensive and very easy to find.
  The Highland Park 12 is very accessible too, just confirmed it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Johnie Walker Red is undrinkable!
> Black is too strong tasting, Jameson is no tasting!


 
   
  I agree about the JW Red. I only use Jameson to drink with coke (just like William Lawson)
  Famous Grouse I do like, but it's a taste you either love or hate


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





sleepyone said:


> I love Lagavulin whether it is the 16 or the cask strength 12 (drier) but *not the horrible Distillers Edition with PedrO Ximenez sherry cask*.


 

 What did you hate about it.  Too far removed from their house flavor for you?  I have the 16 and the Distillers and appreciate them both.  In fact, I going to have some right now since we are on the subject.


----------



## SleepyOne

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What did you hate about it.  Too far removed from their house flavor for you?  I have the 16 and the Distillers and appreciate them both.  In fact, I going to have some right now since we are on the subject.


 
   
  I didn't like the effect of the sherry cask done to the flavor. Not really a big fan of sherry cask.


----------



## shane55

Did you ever get a chance to try the Lagavulin 16 Double Wood?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





proglover said:


> bottle's empty, having my last glass of this one now:
> 
> I've really enjoyed this one, can't remember having a better whisky for my taste
> 
> Normally I'd be trying something else with the next bottle, but I'm in serious doubt to just get this one again.


 

 Islay is my favorite of the different styles. And yes, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





labrat said:


> The Macallan 12 years Sherry Oak Cask is seconded!
> That is what I usually drink, if I have nothing other better ones.
> Like the 10 year old *Casket Strength*.
> And the Sherry oaks types have more taste, I prefer them over the Fine Oaks.
> ...


 

 I don't want any of this...


----------



## Emlost

Wow great thread.
   
  I've got to say though that I can't understand why so many of the bottles in the pics that people posted are either full or still sealed closed.  Whenever I bring a new bottle of whisky home I can't wait to open it and try it.
   
  Here's my ever changing collection.


----------



## apatN

Show off.


----------



## apatN

I want to buy a softer, fuller and more delicate, if you will, Scotch whisky this week that stands in good contrast to the Ardbeg malt I have here now. I want the whisky to be nice and fruity with a full body, perhaps even a bit creamy with hints of honey (I love honey ). Dryness is a no-no. Any recommendations?


----------



## grawk

I'd say one of the glenmorangies or a talisker.


----------



## khaos974

Highland Park 12?


----------



## apatN

I am indeed thinking along the Highland/Speyside line. I think I am going to follow Proglover's advice and get myself a bottle of Oban.


----------



## grawk

Another good option, tho it's irish and not scotch, is Red Breast 12.  It's a very unusual whiskey, but it's quite good.  Very nice character, and about as far from an Ardbeg as you can get.


----------



## Proglover

I think I'm going to get a 10yr Laphroaigh cask strength.
  Bottle of Macallan sherry cask is also nice, has been a while since I had a sherry cask
   
  apatN, can't go wrong the the Oban, but same goes for the HP, had a bottle of both, enjoyed the Oban more. But what can we say, it's all about one's own taste


----------



## apatN

Thanks grawk! 
   
  Okay Dave, I am going to try the Oban. You got me excited enough.


----------



## Emlost

Maybe a nice Bruichladdich would do the trick?
   
  Or if you'd like to try something more on the floral side you can't go wrong with Rosebank.


----------



## apatN

I did get the Oban today. Smells nice (honey) and the small sip I had tells me this is at least very close from what I wanted from this bottle. Can not wait to give it a good tasting.


----------



## Proglover

enjoy it tonight, we'll see what you think

  
  Quote: 





apatn said:


> I did get the Oban today. Smells nice (honey) and the small sip I had tells me this is at least very close from what I wanted from this bottle. Can not wait to give it a good tasting.


----------



## danne

I had the luck of picking up one of these at the Amsterdam airport a week ago:

  (Not my picture though, mine havent been opened yet)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I want to buy a softer, fuller and more delicate, if you will, Scotch whisky this week that stands in good contrast to the Ardbeg malt I have here now. I want the whisky to be nice and fruity with a full body, perhaps even a bit creamy with hints of honey (I love honey ). Dryness is a no-no. Any recommendations?


 
   
  Quote: 





apatn said:


> I am indeed thinking along the Highland/Speyside line. I think I am going to follow Proglover's advice and get myself a bottle of Oban.


 

 Dalwhinnie sounds like that would work as well.  Heard it worked for Robert Burns.


----------



## apatN

Thanks Anaxilus. 
   
  Today, finally, I have the Oban in my snifter. Finally a night of no sports training, work, or being extremely tired. Just me, Oban and a book (okay perhaps I am studying ).
   
  This was the kind of whisky I was looking for, which perhaps you remember was a fruity and creamy whisky with a full body, so thank you Proglover. 
   
  This Scotch malt is very easy and fruity on the nose. With the aroma of honey and syrup it invites you in a subtle way to have a sip from it and when you do it will reward your mouth with the same things your nose picked up. It has a rather full body which dances nicely on the tongue, but there is also that fruity character which I know any whisky drinker will appreciate. The finish is remarkably fresh, the after taste rewarding but doesn't stay in your mouth for too long. This really is one of the nicer whiskies I tried.


----------



## Richiyaado

Any Laphroaig fans? Lovely medicinal dram!


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





richiyaado said:


> Any Laphroaig fans? Lovely medicinal dram!


 


 Offcourse, Laphroaig is one of those classic malts. It's not for every night, but it can be fantastic if you choose the right moment for it. Medicinal, jodium, it's not for every moment....
   
  Personally, rediscovered Ardbeg last weekend, 50% water, 50% Ardbeg, good tasting glasses and good company.....fantastic night.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Offcourse, Laphroaig is one of those classic malts. It's not for every night, but it can be fantastic if you choose the right moment for it. Medicinal, jodium, it's not for every moment....
> 
> Personally, rediscovered Ardbeg last weekend, 50% water, 50% Ardbeg, good tasting glasses and good company.....fantastic night.


 

 I've never gotten into the whole water thing.  Reminds me of an unnatural, ultrawide soundstage.  Nice trick, but I would never make the conscious preference myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Might as well start drinking wine.


----------



## Richiyaado

Yes! Ardbeg 10YO was my introduction to Islay malts... another unique, sea-tossed dram!


----------



## khaos974

Just compared 3 peated classics last night and I like them most in the following order: Lagavulin 16, a Laphroaig Quarter Cask and an Ardberg 10 (with the best being the Laga).
 All three are solid performers though.


----------



## Richiyaado

I've never subscribed to the no water thing. Though I may not care to mix water with Scotch, a little water on the side is fine.


----------



## grawk

of those 3, I'm a quarter cask fan.


----------



## khaos974

It depends on the whisky IMHO, some cask strength ones sometimes benefit from some added water.
  I guess it also depends on your personal tolerance to alcohol, I have found that I can enjoy a drink (by sips) up to 60% ABV but not all whiskies are enjoyable at this  strength.
  
  Quote: 





richiyaado said:


> I've never subscribed to the no water thing. Though I may not care to mix water with Scotch, a little water on the side is fine.


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I've never gotten into the whole water thing.  Reminds me of an unnatural, ultrawide soundstage.  Nice trick, but I would never make the conscious preference myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Before last weekend, I didn't got into that also. But my half Scottish friend simply 'served' it that way as he always drinks his Islay that way. Not because it's too strong, simply because you're able in that way to taste/smell the more complex flavours some Islay's have.
  I asked him for an Ardbeg without water also and we compared them. I was pretty shocked by the difference. 
   
  It's not a trick, I learned, it's simply the way many Scottish drink their malts and now I experienced the reason for that.
   
  Some info and suggestions drinking whisky:http://www.scotchmaltwhisky.co.uk/how-to-drink.htm


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





proglover said:


> Before last weekend, I didn't got into that also. But my half Scottish friend simply 'served' it that way as he always drinks his Islay that way. Not because it's too strong, simply because you're able in that way to taste/smell the more complex flavours some Islay's have.
> I asked him for an Ardbeg without water also and we compared them. I was pretty shocked by the difference.
> 
> It's not a trick, I learned, it's simply the way many Scottish drink their malts and now I experienced the reason for that.
> ...


 
   
  No, I get it.  My Scottish friend tried the same w/ me years ago.  I just prefer the more raw, visceral experience.  Richness and texture is just as important for me as the subtle and nuanced flavors.  Water on the side is another matter entirely.  I think in general I just don't like any secondary source water to my spirits.  Even a shot glass not completely dry disrupts the coherence of the spirit for me.  Drives me crazy.  Kind of like listening to a poorly tuned crossover.  I can certainly appreciate why people do it.  If I were writing a comparison article for Food and Wine of twenty different Scotches I probably would have to employ water boarding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really becomes two different kind of drinks depending on your chosen method.  I wonder if there is a conspiracy theory from a historical context in which water was also used to extend the life of a bottle's consumption.  Kind of like the reason some Sakes were served warm or hot in Japan historically.


----------



## shane55

Well... before my many long nights at the Bow bar in Edinburgh, I would never add water either (quite the 'purist'). But it was recommended to me to add one or two drops (only to a cask strength). It is a revelation (as Proglover intimated).


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Well... before my many long nights at the Bow bar in Edinburgh, I would never add water either (quite the 'purist'). But it was recommended to me to add one or two drops (only to a cask strength). It is a revelation (as Proglover intimated).


 

 What are you drinking above Cask strength?  Until I see Duncan McLeod add water I'm going to reserve the concept for Lowland royal collaborators.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I just can't see William Wallace standing on the shoals of Skyye crying out, "Hey Shamus!  Fetch me a few drops of water for me Talisker!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What are you drinking above Cask strength?  Until I see Duncan McLeod add water I'm going to reserve the concept for Lowland royal collaborators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 LOL... !
   
  Tonight, it's this:


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Tonight, it's this:


 

 Damn you Shane.  Alright, pick me Malt.  Talisker, Lagavulin or Dalwhinnie tonight?


----------



## Proglover

Definitely a Lagavullin
   
  Got my bottles in the mail this morning; trying the Macallan sherry cask tonight


----------



## apatN

I watered down the Ardbeg last night. I didn't like it too much, but I can understand some people do. I am with Anaxilus as I felt cheated when I was drinking it. It was like lemonade with whisky taste. ;p


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Damn you Shane.  Alright, pick me Malt.  Talisker, Lagavulin or Dalwhinnie tonight?


 


  (Proglover is right) Lagavulin 16, Double Matured. I'll post a shot of the label when I get home. Sorry to say I don't have any with me... here... at work... where I need it most.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No water... it's not cask strength. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  This:


----------



## Emlost

On the watering your Scotch subject please note that if it's not cask strength the bottler has already added water to bring it to the stated alcohol content.  Even so I find that many will still benefit from some added spring water.  Cask Strength bottlings are such a great value because you get to add the water yourself.
   
  Part of the pleasure of drinking Scotch is discovering the ideal amount of water to add to achieve the best flavor/aroma profile. 
   
  You can find the Highland Spring brand of Scottish spring water in the USA at fine Scotch retailers or online.


----------



## Bmac

For those who do like to add a few drops of water, a trick that I use to make sure you don't get too much water is just make sure your hands are clean, grab an ice cube and let the warmth from your hand melt the ice one drop at a time over your glass. This way you get exactly the number of drops you want. Sometimes 2 or 3 drops is plenty.


----------



## Townyj




----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





bmac said:


> For those who do like to add a few drops of water, a trick that I use to make sure you don't get too much water is just make sure your hands are clean, grab an ice cube and let the warmth from your hand melt the ice one drop at a time over your glass. This way you get exactly the number of drops you want. Sometimes 2 or 3 drops is plenty.


----------



## Djini

Anyone going the the London Whisky show (AKA Whisky Live) this weekend?
   
  See you there!!! (Or not)


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





djini said:


> Anyone going the the London Whisky show (AKA Whisky Live) this weekend?
> 
> See you there!!! (Or not)


 


 damn!
  I was in London last weekend, should've booked for a week later


----------



## Emlost

A small pitcher, properly designed for watering whisky allows you to pour very small amounts of water.  I acquired one packaged with a bottle of Bowmore a few years ago.


----------



## Anaxilus

I can't believe you guys have spent almost a page discussing how to manipulate a drop or two of water into your malt.  I'm beginning to wonder if some of you should be drinking at all.  Definitely not operating heavy machinery or designing rockets.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I can't believe you guys have spent almost a page discussing how to manipulate a drop or two of water into your malt.  I'm beginning to wonder if some of you should be drinking at all.  Definitely not operating heavy machinery or designing rockets.


 


  imagine how much ranting they'll do when they're drunk


----------



## Proglover

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I can't believe you guys have spent almost a page discussing how to manipulate a drop or two of water into your malt.  I'm beginning to wonder if some of you should be drinking at all.  Definitely not operating heavy machinery or designing rockets.


 


 ...and that comes from someone with 5640 posts on a forum discussing headphones


----------



## Emlost

I see tweaking your Scotch with water to get the best nose and palate from it as being no different from tweaking your audiophile gear to get the best sound.
   
  But to each his own, all that really matters is that you enjoy whatever it is you're doing.


----------



## jamesfonda

Friend of my mother's showed me his whisky collection the other day. Unbelievable. Him and his wife used to own a liquor import company here in SA. She's got a ridiculous wine collection and he's got the whisky collection. A conservative estimate of the value of his collection is about $100k. Has 2 bottles that go for 17k GBP each (according to recent auctions at Christies). The rest is stuff from 60's 70's to present day vintage starting at 10 years and going through to 50. Needless to say, I'm nurturing our relationship like a mofo.


----------



## shane55

Any way he can adopt you?


----------



## Landis

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Any way he can adopt you?


 


  I'll go for an adoption as well, please.


----------



## jamesfonda

lmao!! Yeah...."I'm 35, I won't be any trouble, honest!!"
   
  I do feel a little bit sorry for him though (well, not *that* much). You can't really drink such expensive whisky. It's too expensive. You can only really keep it or sell it. I guess it's an investment of sorts but it only gains value because its rarity, not because it's maturing in the bottle.
   
  Though, the scene in sideways comes to mind where the guy glugs his prize bottle in a mcdonalds cup


----------



## Mercuttio

I'm having some right now, actually. It's one of my favorites.
  
  Quote: 





grawk said:


> Another good option, tho it's irish and not scotch, is Red Breast 12.  It's a very unusual whiskey, but it's quite good.  Very nice character, and about as far from an Ardbeg as you can get.


----------



## AbeSapien

Hey,
   
  Whisky haha Funny story, I went to a shop here in Luxemburg and there were several wines and whiskies priced down. So I just took a look at them. Right there, before my eyes stood 10 bootles of Blue Label...and the price tag underneath said 8.99€...in my mind they were around 150€. So I took a bottle and took it to a scanner. As I thought they cost 149.99€. 
   
  Now guess what I did...
   
  Right! I took one bottle to the cash desk and she asked me 149.99€. Then I told here that the price tag just said 8.99€ and not 149.99€. The woman behind the desk turned all white, called an assistant and they indeed sold me a Blue Label bottle for 8.99€ 
   
  Now comes the funny part  Behind me stood my girlfriend with the rest 9 bottles and she got them also for the same price 
   
  (by the way, this Blue Label is indeed very good IMHO)
   
  Abe


----------



## shane55

[size=10.5pt]Yeah... well here's another funny story.[/size]
  [size=10.5pt] [/size]
  [size=10.5pt]Several months ago many people on the (full size) Headphone forum purchased a certain headphone at an outrageously low price (about 1/10th regular cost). Before it was confirmed that it was a mistake, some people got upset at the purchasers for taking gross advantage of an 'obvious' error. Some withheld judgment, and others just said... 'who cares'. Once it was revealed to in fact be a mistake, some real fireworks occurred as the ‘you must return them’ side was pitted against the ‘but it was their mistake’ side.[/size]
  [size=10.5pt] [/size]
  [size=10.5pt]It got seriously ugly. Some Head-fi’ers were banned. The thread was edited and locked.[/size]
  [size=10.5pt] [/size]
  [size=10.5pt]Taking advantage of a mistake can get you caught up in a world of self righteous indignation. Both sides might have a valid point, but in the end it’s a matter of conscience. If you feel it was the right thing to do… if you feel justified and have no issue with a local store (and I don’t know the circumstances) losing money on this miss-pricing, then that’s your business. But know that you might have opened yourself to some serious criticism for doing so.[/size]
  [size=10.5pt] [/size]
  [size=10.5pt]Be aware, some don’t find things like this very funny…[/size]


----------



## revolink24

shane55 said:


> [size=10.5pt]Yeah... well here's another funny story.[/size]
> [size=10.5pt] [/size]
> [size=10.5pt]Several months ago many people on the (full size) Headphone forum purchased a certain headphone at an outrageously low price (about 1/10th regular cost). Before it was confirmed that it was a mistake, some people got upset at the purchasers for taking gross advantage of an 'obvious' error. Some withheld judgment, and others just said... 'who cares'. Once it was revealed to in fact be a mistake, some real fireworks occurred as the ‘you must return them’ side was pitted against the ‘but it was their mistake’ side.[/size]
> [size=10.5pt] [/size]
> ...




Well said. I try to be as honest as possible, so I don't buy on mispricings. But it's not my place to judge the decisions of others.


----------



## khaos974

Very good, the Blue Label?
   
  Certainly not at EUR 150.00, I would say that below EUR 60.00, it would be a very good buy.
  At 8.99, well, I truly would mind ten bottles.


----------



## AbeSapien

khaos974 said:


> Very good, the Blue Label?
> 
> Certainly not at EUR 150.00, I would say that below EUR 60.00, it would be a very good buy.
> At 8.99, well, I truly would mind ten bottles.






Yes, Johnnie Walker Blue Label Scotch Whisky 
IMHO I find that it tastes good. In comparison with a Macallan I prefer the Blue Label, although I really like the taste of the cark from the Macallen.

Oh that would be too cheap here in Luxemburg. For 60€ you perhaps get the gold label and then it surely is priced down... so you're one lucky dude then 

Abe


----------



## AbeSapien

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> [size=10.5pt]Yeah... well here's another funny story.[/size]
> [size=10.5pt] [/size]
> [size=10.5pt]Several months ago many people on the (full size) Headphone forum purchased a certain headphone at an outrageously low price (about 1/10th regular cost). Before it was confirmed that it was a mistake, some people got upset at the purchasers for taking gross advantage of an 'obvious' error. Some withheld judgment, and others just said... 'who cares'. Once it was revealed to in fact be a mistake, some real fireworks occurred as the ‘you must return them’ side was pitted against the ‘but it was their mistake’ side.[/size]
> [size=10.5pt] [/size]
> ...


 
   
   
  Hey shane55,
   
  As far as I'm concerned, I'm ok with the situation and haven't got any problems with the store or something else because they realized their mistake. The problem (or not) here is that if a store has priced down articles they have to write this down for example in a flyer, magazine, advertisement or something else. They even have to write down until what time they price down something. It is even worse if they write the clause 'until end of stock'. (an example later on) So if they did the mistake to price down this whisky they simple have to take this mistake because they can't change the price until the time or the stock is over/has expired. So in this case it is ok, I juste bought what I bought and didn't 'steal' them. It could have been another customer who checked the mistake, but it was me, so it doesn't matter how you turn the situation, it would have turned out the same. (except for the ten bottles perhaps, but who knows)
   
  Here the other example. While the release of the PlayStation3 in one of the countries next to me, the PS3 was priced down by 1/3 (it was only the release) and they wrote on their ads until end of stock. Of course they were all sold out the first day and they HAD to sell it for the price they offered it. Now, here is the question: are they now 'stolen' or is it ok ? Of course it was a mistake and even the media told the story, but the price had to remain the same because the law want's it this way.
   
  So with my whisky it is the same story, except for the ten bottles, but honestly, what would you do with 2 or 3 PS3's ? Basically it is the same idea. 
  I want to make clear that it wasn't my intention to 'steal them', I just benefited from the priced down articles, nothing less, nothing more. 
   
  Of course you now can argue about wether it is ok or not. Basically I'm a really honest man, (I even pay the 1 cent overprice for petrol while the cashier always says it is ok) and I don't go against my principles. But even if I wanted to pay the fully 150€, I can't (and believe me it is not my first bottle of Blue Label for the full price). I was just lucky to be the first to discover the priced down whisky.
   
  So in the end, how I said before, it doesn't matter how you turn the situation, it would always come to the same end. They would have been sold for 8,99€. All of them.
   
  Abe


----------



## shane55

Hey Abe.
  Don't get me wrong. I understand, and am not judging your actions (that's way beyond my station), merely pointing out that stories like this have created some serious firestorms here.
  I also stated that if you're ok with what transpired... it's all a matter of conscience as what you did was perfectly legal.
   
  And... judging by the lack of negative reaction on this thread... it appears like tacit approval from the onlookers.
   
  Cheers
   
  shane


----------



## AbeSapien

shane55 said:


> Hey Abe.
> Don't get me wrong. I understand, and am not judging your actions (that's way beyond my station), merely pointing out that stories like this have created some serious firestorms here.
> I also stated that if you're ok with what transpired... it's all a matter of conscience as what you did was perfectly legal.
> 
> ...




hey shane,

I want to thank you for your warnig. I perhaps caught you on the wrong meaning. 
I didn't know that cases like this can be my own grave here. so thank you shane. 

Don't get me wrong either, I didn't want to attack you or similar, just wanted to make my clear my point of view 

So we perhaps can have a digital whisky here? 
Jokes by side, thank you again


----------



## apatN

I would have done exactly the same. 

 Never had a blue label. Only had their red and black label (which was on the rocks, too) once and I didn't really like them. Perhaps I will buy a black label to test it in some friendlier environment. It seems like it's a pretty good whisky, most people seem to like the black one.


----------



## grawk

Just to clarify, it wasn't buying headphones cheap that caused problems. It was people then trying to flip them here for a profit. If you were to open up a for sale selling those bottles of blue label for $100 a bottle here, it'd cause the same difficulty.


----------



## AbeSapien

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I would have done exactly the same.
> 
> Never had a blue label. Only had their red and black label (which was on the rocks, too) once and I didn't really like them. Perhaps I will buy a black label to test it in some friendlier environment. It seems like it's a pretty good whisky, most people seem to like the black one.


 
   
  Thank you apatN  I see you come from the Netherlands, I ordered my Westone ES5's in you country via Variphone 
   
  Yes the black label isn't that bad for the price but it is a sipy whisky I think.
  
   


  Quote: 





grawk said:


> Just to clarify, it wasn't buying headphones cheap that caused problems. It was people then trying to flip them here for a profit. If you were to open up a for sale selling those bottles of blue label for $100 a bottle here, it'd cause the same difficulty.


 

 Of course this aspect makes the whole story another one!
  I didn't even dare to think about selling my bottles, I'm to greedy with my whisky xD No just joking.
   
  So my final words to this subject, if you have the opportunity to try some Blue Label, try it, IMHO it is worth it 
   
  cheers


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





grawk said:


> Just to clarify, it wasn't buying headphones cheap that caused problems. It was people then trying to flip them here for a profit. If you were to open up a for sale selling those bottles of blue label for $100 a bottle here, it'd cause the same difficulty.


 

 You are absolutely correct that the possibility of flipping the cans raised the level of ire even higher, but iirc no one actually sold them in that manner, but many bought. There were many who were lambasting the buyers simply for purchasing at this mistake pricing. I was one of those who purchased, and so I was very involved in the ensuing fray.
   
  And let me apologize right now for the gross OT.
   
  And as for Black or Blue label. Not to my liking. Give me an Islay single malt.


----------



## AbeSapien

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> You are absolutely correct that the possibility of flipping the cans raised the level or ire even higher, but iirc no one actually sold them in that manner, but many bought. There were many who were lambasting the buyers simply for purchasing at this mistake pricing. I was one of those who purchased, and so I was very involved in the ensuing fray.
> 
> And let me apologize right now for the gross OT.
> 
> And as for Black or Blue label. Not to my liking. Give me an Islay single malt.


 


   
  Hey,
   
  I'm not that much into abbreviations, so what means OT ^^'
   
  Never heard of it but I'm young so  will try it at the first opportunity 
   
  By the way, just today I bought a 18 years Macallen Single Malt ... extremely interesting flavor and indeed good for the price 
   
  good night


----------



## Anaxilus

OT=Off topic
   
  Macallan is a solid reliable stand by.  Kind of the Montecristo of malts to my mind.  Consistent quality that won't offend you and appeals to a wide audience.  Though I'm just a Lagavulin and Romeo y Jullietta/Hoyo de Monterrey guy.  Habanos of course.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Macallan is a solid reliable stand by.  Kind of the Montecristo of malts to my mind.  Consistent quality that won't offend you and appeals to a wide audience.  Though I'm just a Lagavulin and Romeo y Jullietta/Hoyo de Monterrey guy.  Habanos of course.


 

 All true.
  And yes... good taste in both scotch and cigs, my friend. But I'm also just fine with my Caol Isla and AVO-XO.


----------



## grawk

glen rothes 85 and trinidad here...


----------



## jamesfonda

Shane, I'm surprised you don't like Johnny Black. It's a very inoffensive whisky where the main single malt in the mix is Caol Isla. Personally I have to be in the mood for Caol Isla (got a bottle of the cask strength), but I'd quite happily tuck into Johnny Black anyday. I guess price is also an issue, but that doesn't stop me from smacking into Lagavulin 16 hard when I have some


----------



## khaos974

I found a Lagavulin 16 at EUR 37 in the duty free shop of an airport, fairly good deal I would say.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jamesfonda said:


> Shane, I'm surprised you don't like Johnny Black. It's a very inoffensive whisky where the main single malt in the mix is Caol Isla. Personally I have to be in the mood for Caol Isla (got a bottle of the cask strength), but I'd quite happily tuck into Johnny Black anyday. I guess price is also an issue, but that doesn't stop me from smacking into Lagavulin 16 hard when I have some


 

 I'm surprised too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there is a certain flavour in the mix that just didn't appeal to me. Having said that... First, it's been a long time since I've had it, and second, I'm *always* willing to give it another go... or two... or three, just to be able to pinpoint the exact issue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
   
  @ khaos974
  Great price! Lagavulin is my 'go-to', regardless of mood or 'event'.


----------



## apatN

I just watched National Geographic's documentary about how Jack Daniel's is made. Sure, it's a bit corny (hehe) as with all the NG documentaries but it was great to have a visual presentation about the whole factory. I learned some new stuff and it's impressive, to say the least, to see how much work it takes to make one bottle of Jack. I can only recommend watching it.


----------



## LedJam

Quote: 





donald north said:


> I like good bourbons; my favorites being Maker's Mark and Basil Hayden's.


 
   
  Basil Haydens's....now there is a man with fine taste buds! I think Basil Hayden's is a great bourbon but hard to find over here in the UK.


----------



## Szadzik

I would not consider myself a connoisseur of whiskey but I really like it. Since I have lived in Northern Ireland for some time now, my preferred whiskey brand is Bushmills. I've visited the distillery a few times and always buy loads of stuff in the factory shop. Recently I got 2 bottles of 12yr single malt that is only sold in that shop and also 2 bottles of 16yr anniversary whiskey tht htey sell there. Both were very nice and my friends enjoyed it a lot too.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





ledjam said:


> Basil Haydens's....now there is a man with fine taste buds! I think Basil Hayden's is a great bourbon but hard to find over here in the UK.


 
   
  No love for Kentucky's Labrot and Graham Woodford Reserve?  Best bourbon I've had so far.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





apatn said:


> I just watched National Geographic's documentary about how Jack Daniel's is made. Sure, it's a bit corny (hehe) as with all the NG documentaries but it was great to have a visual presentation about the whole factory. I learned some new stuff and it's impressive, to say the least, to see how much work it takes to make one bottle of Jack. *I can only recommend watching it. *


 

 As long as you don't drink it that should be fine.


----------



## El_Doug

I just picked up a bottle of Green Label, and had my first taste last night.  I'm terribly impressed with this particular blend (though it is 100% malt, which surely helps)!  It is extremely well-rounded, develops nicely, but is still quite distinctive.  Fantastic flavors of bananas and pears, yielding to stronger walnut and vanilla as it rested, with just the right amount of smoke.  Highly recommended! 
   
   
  Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## khaos974

el_doug said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Green Label, and had my first taste last night.  I'm terribly impressed with this particular blend (though it is 100% malt, which surely helps)!  It is extremely well-rounded, develops nicely, but is still quite distinctive.  Fantastic flavors of bananas and pears, yielding to stronger walnut and vanilla as it rested, with just the right amount of smoke.  Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this?




The Johnny Walker?I've never tasted the Green Label but I must admit I've always considered Johnny Walker as subpar for its price, the one's I've tasted are 
- Red Label, pretty much crap
- Black Label, a very basic whisky, not horrible but the only good thing about it is that it fills a price point where single malts don't usually exist.
- Blue Label, actually very good, but should be price between 2/3 and 1/3 of its selling price.

So you're saying the green is good? I'll have to taste it then. Meanwhile, go buy a Highland Park, the standard 12 yo is very good.


----------



## El_Doug

The green is the best of the lot!  The red is really only suitable for ginger ale or coke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Black is well balanced but pretty bland and lacks character.  Gold is too smooth imho, lacks bite.  Blue is stupidly expensive.  The green, on the other hand, is exceptional - I highly recommend you find a bar where you can try it out! 
   
   
  I have a bottle of the 15 year Highland Park here, which I chose due to the use of American oak - i'll definitely grab a bottle of the 12 year as soon as I finish this one (which, at my speed, will probably be at least 6 months  )


----------



## khaos974

We pretty much have the same opinion of the Johnny Walkers then, good to know


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Blue labels at duty free shops aren't bad at all but locally it's like $275+/bottle wayyyyy overpriced around here
 I like enjoy the hint of citrus of the black, goes well with fruit, solid drink anytime - one of my go-to drinks
 Recently tried the Red (it was on sale and you get two glasses for a promo) and was so nasty tasted like mouthwash (no joke). Never going purchase it again unless it's for mixing/cocktails. Almost non-existent finish. Pretty much got suckered on the promo and the glasses lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Gold is somewhat expensive (maybe it's just around here?) but tried it once I enjoyed it - decent drink very soft and sorta creamy but bad price
  Never tried the green - Didn't have much time to enjoy myself these days but I will be looking forward to the green


----------



## jarman

is anyone familiar with the JW King George V bottling? Unclear to me whether this is a new blend, or just a collector's edition bottling of standard blue label?
   
  for an everyday blended whisky, Teacher's is always good to me.


----------



## warubozu

The JW King George V is a limited edition blend casked during the reign of King George V and bottled in 2007 to recreate the JW blending style of the King George V era (1930-1936). Oak casks from the last century were used to age the whisky. The whisky was only produced in distilleries that operated during the reign of King George V. Many of those distilleries no longer exists. The whisky is bottled in a crystal decanter and is individually number, it also comes with a certificate of authenticity. I currently have a bottle of King George V that was gifted to me and it remains sealed and stored away.


----------



## khaos974

It's supposed to be leagues ahead of the normal Blue Label according the guy in my wine shop (and no, he doesn't carry the item).


----------



## Tone Def

Of the JW's the green's my favourite also - makes me think of green apples. I've tried the blue label and think it hideously overpriced and very well marketed. It's a good whisky make no mistake just not at the price they're asking. I'd have to concur with many other head-fiers here that Lagavulin is ye whisky of ye gods. It's my favourite followed by Laphroiag and Ardberg.
   
  I'm an Islay fan and I likes my peat but I'm also still a struggling student, so my daily dram remains Black Bottle - best budget whisky ever.
   
  Cheers
  
  Quote: 





khaos974 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## music_man

i just wanted to say since hardly anyone does anything cheap around here..... i will keep jack daniels in the same room as 50 year old macallan. johny red on the other hand, ouch! is that really gasoline in there? you probably all know this already but just sayin'. hence the post right above this lol.


----------



## khaos974

Wow, I don't even have the faintest idea of what a 50 yo Macallan is worth, 10k maybe?
 On the other the basic JD is just ouch! to my palate, not that Johnny Red is any better.


----------



## music_man

i have been trying different cheap ones the last few nights. i don't know why besides a place close by has pints. the black is like something completely different. maybe a little better than jd. the red i find just undrinkable. as said, the green is the sweet spot. the blue is over priced i agree. way overpriced. i'll take the macallan 17 yo oak over blue any day. sure, it is completely different but also a lot nicer imo.
   
  yeah, 50 macallan is a lot but it depends on where you get it. a place about 120 miles from me i went to had a 1937(i think)! what i certainly remember is it was $45,000 lol.


----------



## RyanA

I like most types whisky and whiskey.
   
  For Scotch I like Glenmorangie, Glenlivet, Balvenie, Glenfiddich and Auchentoshan.
   
  For Canadian I prefer Forty Creek.
   
  For bourbon I prefer Old Granddad.
   
  For rye I prefer Bulleit.
   
  I haven't spent much time on Irish whiskey yet so Jameson is all I'm acquainted with.


----------



## Tone Def

Does anyone watch Ralfy's videos on youtube?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





ryana said:


> For Scotch I like Glenmorangie


 


  My fav one!


----------



## liamstrain

Scotch - I'm a big fan of the Balvenie (double wood and portwood) and the Macallan 15. 
  Blended scotch, JW black or green. 
  Irish - Bushmills "Black Bush"
  Bourbon - meh, I enjoyed the Buffalo trace bourbons enough, but not enough to bother with keeping any on hand. Since I usually only use bourbon in cocktails, I tend to keep a bottle of Makers Mark around.
  Rye - Sazerac or Old Overholt.


----------



## El_Doug

I find Macallan 15 to be incredibly boring - it does wake up with a drop of water, but still doesnt really do anything for me.  As far as highland whisky goes, I by far prefer Highland Park 12


----------



## El_Doug

I've been subscribed for over a year   Great stuff
  
  Quote: 





tone def said:


> Does anyone watch Ralfy's videos on youtube?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> I find Macallan 15 to be incredibly boring - it does wake up with a drop of water, but still doesnt really do anything for me.  As far as highland whisky goes, I by far prefer Highland Park 12


 


  I can dig it. I'm definitely more a Speyside man.


----------



## sharkz

I've been a bourbon man myself for several years now. I started out with Maker's, which I really like a lot. Lately I have been trying to find cheaper comparable options. I started with a bottle of Evan Williams Black, which wasn't too bad, but not totally my thing. I decided to try another wheated bourbon and am currently drinking a bottle of Wellers Reserve, which is good, but a little strong at 110 proof.
   
  This weekend, during a nice valentines dinner with my girlfriend, I decided to try some new bourbon. I had a glass of Black Maple Hill Small Batch 8 Year. Definitely the best bourbon I have had. Several others with me who had it also agreed, one of them a frequent visitor to Kentucky and many of the distilleries. It was smooth, with a little sweetness, but still had some bite at the end. I will definitely be picking up a bottle if I can ever find one, especially because the price seems very reasonable on it.


----------



## Aevum

just wondering. what do you guys think of the whiskeys coming from japan. yamakazi and hibichi 12 and 18 year old seem to be getting alot of praise latly.


----------



## Tone Def

Yamazaki's delicious. It would definitely be in my collection.
  
  Quote: 





aevum said:


> just wondering. what do you guys think of the whiskeys coming from japan. yamakazi and hibichi 12 and 18 year old seem to be getting alot of praise latly.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Islay has my preference, *Ardbeg* especially.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





aevum said:


> just wondering. what do you guys think of the whiskeys coming from japan. yamakazi and hibichi 12 and 18 year old seem to be getting alot of praise latly.


 


  My friend was just over there, doing a tour of the highlands, and said that many scotsman were drinking the Yamakazi... as good as many of theirs, and cheaper. I've not tried them myself, but I am definitely curious.


----------



## Emlost

I had been almost exclusively a Scotch drinker until a few years ago.  Now I primarily drink Bourbon but still occasionally enjoy Scotch.
   
  Bourbon is a bit more affordable than Scotch but the prices are climbing due to the increased demand for it.
   
  I'm afraid to post what my favorites are because they are already getting hard to find and more and more expensive.
   
  I'm going to attend an Irish whisky and food pairing dinner next week at a Cleveland establishment called the Grovewood Tavern.  We'll be sampling 5 different Bushmills including one that is no longer available.  This could lead to exploring another variety of spirits.


----------



## El_Doug

My Monkey Shoulder arrived today - it is my new favorite spirit.  It's a vatted malt, from 3 speyside single malts.  Such depth... sublime


----------



## Battou62

I tried my first single malt scotch whiskey this weekend. I have to admit it was pretty awful tasting, but it was also cheap. I have always preferred bourbon and American/Canadian whiskeys.
  My favorites are Jim Beam - Black Double Aged, Jim Beam - Devils Cut. I also picked up some Jack Daniels - Tennessee Honey this weekend which I thought was pretty good.


----------



## Stonez

Quote: 





battou62 said:


> I tried my first single malt scotch whiskey this weekend. I have to admit it was pretty awful tasting, but it was also cheap. I have always preferred bourbon and American/Canadian whiskeys.
> My favorites are Jim Beam - Black Double Aged, Jim Beam - Devils Cut. I also picked up some Jack Daniels - Tennessee Honey this weekend which I thought was pretty good.


 

 As a Scot, let me tell you it's a single malt whisky, not whiskey.


----------



## Anaxilus

Wow, what Scotch tastes worse than Jim Beam or Jack Daniels?


----------



## Stonez

Some of the blends can be pretty bad, but rarely bad enough not to drink. lol


----------



## Aevum

there is always something worst.
   
  it could always be a bottle of McFranky north american whiskey (a supermarket brand "burbon" here in spain)


----------



## Battou62

Quote: 





stonez said:


> As a Scot, let me tell you it's a single malt whisky, not whiskey.


 


  You are correct. I had not been properly educated on the subject when I made the post. I have to admit the single malt I tried was very cheap. I think it was called McGavins (not sure). I also tried some Johnny Walker Red and go the same bad vibe. Scotch just isn't for me. I did enjoy the Buffalo Trace and Bulleit Rye I tried this weekend.


----------



## El_Doug

Johnny Walker Red Label is only suitable for mixing with cola - it's a completely worthless baseline for any drink, let alone scotch.  Next you'll be using Jack Daniels Old #7 to explain why you dislike Tennessee whiskey
  
  Quote: 





battou62 said:


> You are correct. I had not been properly educated on the subject when I made the post. I have to admit the single malt I tried was very cheap. I think it was called McGavins (not sure). I also tried some Johnny Walker Red and go the same bad vibe. Scotch just isn't for me. I did enjoy the Buffalo Trace and Bulleit Rye I tried this weekend.


----------



## Aevum

then what would you gentlemen recommend as an introduction to bourbon ? markers mark ?


----------



## JadeEast

I'd recommend either a Buffalo Trace or Booker's. The BT is really a nice sipper, and the Booker's is a strong, intense Bourbon experience- with a kick.


----------



## liamstrain

+1 on the Buffalo Trace. It's one of the few bourbons I don't feel compelled to dump down the sink.
   
  Also, the Scots spell it wrong. Whiskey - the way the irish intended it when they invented it.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





aevum said:


> then what would you gentlemen recommend as an introduction to bourbon ? markers mark ?


 

 I like Labrot and Graham Woodford Reserve.
   
  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Also, the Scots spell it wrong. Whiskey - the way the irish intended it when they invented it.


 

 That's why real men don't drink Whiskey.  They drink Scotch!


----------



## 5aces

This bourbon is a crowd pleaser and available in Europe according to their website.
Lately,I've been seeking out this label for my house bourbon.


----------



## Battou62

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Johnny Walker Red Label is only suitable for mixing with cola - it's a completely worthless baseline for any drink, let alone scotch.  Next you'll be using Jack Daniels Old #7 to explain why you dislike Tennessee whiskey


 

  
  Well its good hear I was way off base with the scotch. The Johnny Walker Red was definitely better than the McGavins I tried. Hey, there is nothing wrong with Jack Daniels


----------



## Stonez

Just picked up another bottle of Bulleit Bourbon, and boy is it a damn good drop.  Sweet and almost floral nose followed by a crisp rye taste peppered with complexity and ends on a spicy woody note.  Great on the rocks and actually tastes better cold which is a rarity for me.
   
  4/5


----------



## 5aces

Purchased this new LCBO stock today,no formal reviews up here as of yet,
I like it,for $30 it's a good contender as an all round bourbon @ 88 proof.Nice.


----------



## Battou62

Quote: 





stonez said:


> Just picked up another bottle of Bulleit Bourbon, and boy is it a damn good drop.  Sweet and almost floral nose followed by a crisp rye taste peppered with complexity and ends on a spicy woody note.  Great on the rocks and actually tastes better cold which is a rarity for me.
> 
> 4/5


 


  Agreed, I have been enjoying the Buffalo Trace and Bulleit Rye I picked up.


----------



## Mercuttio

I tend to like the Eagle Rare 10 a little better than Bulleit Bourbon and Buffalo Trace. I think it's from the same folks that make Buffalo Trace, actually.
   
  http://www.bourbonenthusiast.com/forum/DBvd.php?id=62&task=displaybottling
   
  It's around $25 a bottle in the city, and it's the only Bourbon I've had that I like nearly as much as Booker's.


----------



## mikop

I was going to pick up a Yamazaki 18 yrs while I was at a  japanese supermarket just now but they were selling it for $135 when it is only $110 at klwines...
  I guess I will drop by their klwines' Hollywood store next time I go to my wine locker.


----------



## santacore

I think the Eagle Rare 10, Buffalo Trace, and Bulliet are all great entry level Bourbons. In the low 30's, Black Maple Hill is my favorite. In the 40's I really like the Rowans Creak, which is the next line up from the Corner Creek 5aces referenced. The 2011 Thomas Handy Sazerac Antique was my favorite pour in the last year. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## danska

Couple of my favorites.
   
  Bruichladdich Carmel Cask. Fantastic stuff. One of the better Whisky's I've tried.
   



Bruichladdich Carmel Cask by danska8, on Flickr
   
  Bruichladdich Black Art ver2.2? Fairly wine cask dominated. Very interesting but a lot of the salt water character I usually get from their Whisky is gone.
   



Bruichladdich Black Art by danska8, on Flickr
   
  And a very nice more relaxed Oban 18.
   



Evening treat by danska8, on Flickr


----------



## liamstrain

I've been curious to try the Oban 18 now that they've made it a regular feature in the lineup. I'm a big fan of honey/heather scotches.


----------



## Maverickmonk

I'm a college student, so such whiskeys are beyond my means, but I've learned I enjoy a good Bourbon. Like a heathen, I drink it on ice, with about 1 ice cube per shot and a half of bourbon. I see the attraction of drinking it neat, but for me warm alcohol numbs my lips and tongue instantly and I cant enjoy it. With a little ice I can savor the taste, although I know it's a little diluted and the ice constricts the aroma.. I enjoy knob creek, and on a budget I prefer jim beam to having no drink at all, but so far my favorite is maker's mark. I'm not letting myself try anything more high end until I have a real job  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, since a bottle of maker's mark is already about what I spend on groceries a week.


----------



## liamstrain

Maverick Monk - you should try some "Famous Grouse" Scotch. It's well within your budget, and a pretty reliable basic blended scotch. A good introduction, without breaking the bank.


----------



## Maverickmonk

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Maverick Monk - you should try some "Famous Grouse" Scotch. It's well within your budget, and a pretty reliable basic blended scotch. A good introduction, without breaking the bank.


 
  You may well be my undoing! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## SurfWax

Looove whiskey, my fav stiff drink. Still kinda young, in college, and I haven't met others who like it as much as I do, but I have tried Johnny Walker Black (my fav), Crown Royal - canadian whiskey counts right? hah. I've also tried a couple cheaper ones but the best I had so far was Highland Park. Expensive glass, only see it at nice clubs, but damn is it smooth.


----------



## mongol

Bought a bottle of Aberlour A'bunadh yesterday, batch 39, 59.8% alcohol. Didn't open it as I still have an open bottle of Highland Park 15 year old, which is really nice stuff. Also have unopened bottles of Laphroaig 18 year old, and Ardbeg 10 year old. Got the Laphroaig for $59 at Niagara Falls duty free, when it was going for $179.95 at LCBO in Ontario. Even though it was duty free, still think someone made a "wee" mistake on the pricing laddie


----------



## wavid

Ah i have a bottle of the aberlour cask strength too, not sure which batch, bought it a year or 2 ago. Havent opened it, i assume you drink it with water? Have you tried it yet? heard it was a good one.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





mongol said:


> Even though it was duty free, still think someone made a "wee" mistake on the pricing laddie


 
   
  Not really - the 18 year is regularly on sale here for about $75 in Chicago, and we have fairly high retail prices (plus high local taxes on booze). $59 is a bargain, but not a steal. Especially since it's still going to be a smoke bomb. Stick you head in a fireplace while drinking some $20 Bushmills for the same effect on a budget.


----------



## mongol

Is a steal where I come from 

http://www.lcbo.com/lcbo-ear/lcbo/product/searchResults.do?ITEM_NAME=LAPHROAIG+18+YEARS+OLD+ISLAY+SINGLE+MALT&ITEM_NUMBER=&language=EN


----------



## mongol

wavid said:


> Ah i have a bottle of the aberlour cask strength too, not sure which batch, bought it a year or 2 ago. Havent opened it, i assume you drink it with water? Have you tried it yet? heard it was a good one.




Haven't opened it yet. Use water occasionally, but prefer it straight up. Think I'll open it a little closer to Christmas.


----------



## kookoo

go to whiskybase and search my username there, you guys can see my collection. If you are in Australia, I am open to exchanging sample bottles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  the problem with having 2 expensive hobbies, well you can't afford to spend too much on either.


----------



## joeq70

My favorite Scotch:
   
  --Jura Prophecy
  --Ardbeg Galileo
  --High Park 12 (Better than the 18, imo)
  --Laphroaig Quarter Cask
   
  My Favorite Bourbon:
   
  --Buffalo Trace Antique Collection: George T. Stagg
  --Buffalo Trace Antique Collection: William Larue Weller


----------



## kookoo

Quote: 





joeq70 said:


> My favorite Scotch:
> 
> --Jura Prophecy


 
  I've never tasted Jura, but i've heard that recently they have been having problems with quality control. Any thoughts?


----------



## joeq70

kookoo said:


> I've never tasted Jura, but i've heard that recently they have been having problems with quality control. Any thoughts?



I find all of their releases to be average except Prophecy, so I can't comment on the others. I had a bottle of Prophecy in October, and it was as good as ever. I will keep this in mind though when I taste more bottles!


----------



## joeq70

.


----------



## joeq70

.


----------



## kookoo

cool, i should grab a bottle before christmas
  thanks


----------



## santacore

> My Favorite Bourbon:
> 
> --Buffalo Trace Antique Collection: George T. Stagg
> --Buffalo Trace Antique Collection: William Larue Weller


 
  Although I haven't tried these 2 in the series, I really loved the Thomas H. Handy Sazerac. I also had the Eagle Rare 17 year, which was good, but not as yummy as the Handy.
   
  Delicious stuff!!!


----------



## joeq70

santacore said:


> Although I haven't tried these 2 in the series, I really loved the Thomas H. Handy Sazerac. I also had the Eagle Rare 17 year, which was good, but not as yummy as the Handy.
> 
> Delicious stuff!!!



If you have the opportunity to pick up a bottle of Stagg, I highly recommend it. That stuff is seriously mind-blowing.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





joeq70 said:


> If you have the opportunity to pick up a bottle of Stagg, I highly recommend it. That stuff is seriously mind-blowing.


 
   
  I heard, and looked for it, but couldn't find any. Maybe this year.


----------



## joeq70

Quote: 





santacore said:


> I heard, and looked for it, but couldn't find any. Maybe this year.


 
  Yes, many places have waiting lists with hundreds of people on them to get it. It sells out almost instantly. It won't be released again until fall 2013...mark your calendar lol.


----------



## liamstrain

I just got an early holiday gift of a bottle of Green Spot (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_Spot_(whiskey) - courtesy of my father's recent trip to Ireland. Apparently relatively hard to find here in the States. 
   
  It is quite nice. Very similar in character to a speyside scotch - lots of honey overtones, and smooth. Smooth smooth. Certainly the best irish whiskey I've ever had, and pretty high up there against the best scotches too. Really a pleasant whiskey to drink. I'll enjoy this one.


----------



## charvak

My favorite, by far, is the Talisker 10 year.  I think highly aged whiskies like Johnnie Walker Blue or Scapa 16 taste like a stick or like rotting stuff in the sea.  Any other Talisker fans out there?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





charvak said:


> My favorite, by far, is the Talisker 10 year.  I think highly aged whiskies like Johnnie Walker Blue or Scapa 16 taste like a stick or like rotting stuff in the sea.  Any other Talisker fans out there?


 
   
  Yeah, I like Talisker.
  I prefer Islay brews like Lagavulin or Caol Isla. I love the peat and smoke.
  But Talisker has some peat, so... in my book it's good! Ha!


----------



## Joshatdot




----------



## danska

Reviving this thread! Shane you should try the Port Charlotte  line from Bruicladdich, the newest re-opened distillery on Islay. Some of the best peated stuff I've had. They also bottle a private labeler there called Murray McDavid. I have a 2000 Caol Ila that I prefer much more than the regular 12 yr. Caol Ila.
   
  My favorite recent purchase and re-purchase (just found last week) is a real special treat from them is an 89' finished in carmel casks. This picture was taken when I got my first bottle and was told they only brought a few into the states. Happened to find one in my new home state and I was stoked.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





danska said:


> Reviving this thread! Shane you should try the Port Charlotte  line from Bruicladdich, the newest re-opened distillery on Islay. Some of the best peated stuff I've had. They also bottle a private labeler there called Murray McDavid. I have a 2000 Caol Ila that I prefer much more than the regular 12 yr. Caol Ila.
> 
> My favorite recent purchase and re-purchase (just found last week) is a real special treat from them is an 89' finished in carmel casks. This picture was taken when I got my first bottle and was told they only brought a few into the states. Happened to find one in my new home state and I was stoked.


 
  Hey Danska.
  I've had Bruickaddich before, and I liked it a lot. I don't think it was this particular bottling... matter of fact, I'm sure it wasn't. So I'll keep an eye open for it. Thanks for the heads-up.
   
  As for Caol Ila, yes, there are better than the standard 12 yr, you are correct. My fave is one from 1974, cask strength, and it's a monster. One of my favorites of all time.


----------



## Amesthehooligan

I'm starting out on Scotches (just like cans).  So far I've only extensively had Glen Moray 12 and Glenmorangie 10.  The Moray sucks, period. I'll work my way up from there. Or maybe I won't, I'm already bordering on alcoholic.


----------



## duncan1

Today's Scotsman newspaper--quote-An island distillery has opened the whisky lovers dream holiday cottage.--Seaview Cottage offers stunning views and is located at the heart of Islay s Ardbeg Distillery.-Visitors can enjoy a glass of Islay Malt at its place of origin-end quote. While the weather cant be guaranteed [at least the rain is warm in summer] the surrounding landscape and  craggy sea shore is joy to behold.


----------



## steve2151

duncan1 said:


> Today's Scotsman newspaper--quote-An island distillery has opened the whisky lovers dream holiday cottage.--Seaview Cottage offers stunning views and is located at the heart of Islay s Ardbeg Distillery.-Visitors can enjoy a glass of Islay Malt at its place of origin-end quote. While the weather cant be guaranteed [at least the rain is warm in summer] the surrounding landscape and  craggy sea shore is joy to behold.



 
 Arbeg is some good stuff. Their Uigeadail is my favorite sub $100 Scotch and the Corryvreckan is close behind. Has anyone tried their new Ardbog release?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





duncan1 said:


> Today's Scotsman newspaper--quote-An island distillery has opened the whisky lovers dream holiday cottage.--Seaview Cottage offers stunning views and is located at the heart of Islay s Ardbeg Distillery.-Visitors can enjoy a glass of Islay Malt at its place of origin-end quote. While the weather cant be guaranteed [at least the rain is warm in summer] the surrounding landscape and  craggy sea shore is joy to behold.


 
   
  Mentally... I'm already there.
  It may take a bit of time, however, for me to actually get there physically...


----------



## duncan1

Shane55-Great answer!!


----------



## rparmar

I have to say that living an artist's life I rarely get to drink the single malts I love, two of which would be Talisker and Lagavulin. However I do pick up inexpensive Irish whiskeys, which are OK if you like your stuff sweet.
   
  Here's one thing I find odd... whenever I have tried an older cask or a special version of one of the standard malts, I always prefer the more common variety. At one point I sat down in a library with some of the review books and  the ratings by the experts confirmed this!
   
  So it seems that whiskey is one case where the more you spend the less you get. (Ignoring the bottom of the barrel blends of course.)


----------



## ricardobayes

I only tasted those bargain blends and they were kind of awful. The dearer ones taste better?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rparmar said:


> I have to say that living an artist's life I rarely get to drink the single malts I love, two of which would be Talisker and Lagavulin. However I do pick up inexpensive Irish whiskeys, which are OK if you like your stuff sweet.
> 
> Here's one thing I find odd... whenever I have tried an older cask or a special version of one of the standard malts, I always prefer the more common variety. At one point I sat down in a library with some of the review books and  the ratings by the experts confirmed this!
> 
> So it seems that whiskey is one case where the more you spend the less you get. (Ignoring the bottom of the barrel blends of course.)


 
   
  I can't comment on your experiences... but mine have at times matched, and at times been the exact opposite.
 I've tasted some pretty expensive stuff that has blown me away, and some that has not. It's like headphones and music and food. If you don't like it, it doesn't matter how much it costs. It all comes down to taste. In this case... literally.


----------



## musicdetector

Dalmore 18years is my current fav. Just love it with great records and a few drips of water.


----------



## duncan1

Quote--The Scotsman newspaper-9-8-2013= Whisky fans are invited to suggest the name for a new single malt.Matured in manzanilla casks used to store sherry. Glenmorangie wants people to suggest names which will be translated into Gaelic and put to another vote.-Glenmorangie  means-glen of tranquility in Gaelic . DR Bill Lumsden director of distilling says=he wants to create history by giving fans the chance to decide the name of our next limited edition single malt. Suggestions can be submitted online this month with the winning name announced in September .But the whisky will not be on sale until Fall next year. Just like to say to enter the website you have to give your date of birth and country of residence. To comply with UK laws on selling spirit.--over 21 years old.


----------



## duncan1

Quote--The Scotsman newspaper-12-8-2013--John Walker+ sons has sent staff to China to create bespoke bottlings for clients there.. Jim Beveridge master blender says JW want to build on the success of its John  Walker+ sons-Odyssey bottling--a blend of 3 premium whiskies which currently retail at   £600 a bottle/ around $800/50. It seems the Chinese have "taken to" Scotch whisky.


----------



## Roboturner913

Holeeee crap I found the whiskey thread.
   
  Having recently moved to the heart of bourbon country I am enjoying all the different bourbons. You can get stuff in grocery stores and gas stations here that aren't available in most of the country. My "studies" lead me to the conclusion that you really don't have to spend much to get a really good bourbon. In fact I would say there is a very obvious point of diminishing return once you get past the $30 mark.
   
  I've also discovered that a "smooth" drink is highly overrated. I used to buy stuff like Maker's Mark and I was missing out on so much. Now I want a whiskey that will get all up in your bidness.
   
  You absolutely CANNOT beat Very Old Barton BIB, Weller Antique or Van Winkle Reserve and none of them cost more than $22 at the liquor store around the corner from my house. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## duncan1

If any of you ever visit Scotland then pay a visit to a public house in Glasgow . Its called the POT STILL which got an award for its food although the owner--Frank Murphy isn't happy about it as it doesn't sell restaurant food only pub food. But was so well liked by its regulars that it won an award on --TRIP ADVISOR---www.tripadvisor.co.uk--Its in the middle of Glasgow and is famed for its variety of whiskey's. It stocks--556 different whiskey's[including US]--Comments from the regulars--Great atmosphere great crowd and the best whisky in Glasgow[and a lot of other places].


----------



## noxa

tyrion said:


> When I got into whiskey I started with Scotch, Islay's for the most part. I still enjoy them but I will take a good bourbon or rye every time over any Scotch I've had. To me, a good American Whiskey has just incredible flavors. I probably have more than 10 bottles of whiskey in my liquor cabinet and easily two thirds of them are American whiskey's. A year ago, the opposite would be true.




Got to agree, i started as a big wisky man but i do enjoy a good bourbon now, i had a bottle of Elijah Craig 18 last week and loved it. Still love a drop of Cragganmore though.


----------



## rhead

has anyone here tried some of the japanese whisky's? Suntory's Yamazaki and Hibiki in particular in a huge fan of.


----------



## noxa

rhead said:


> has anyone here tried some of the japanese whisky's? Suntory's Yamazaki and Hibiki in particular in a huge fan of.




I've always wanted to but never got round to it. Where does it generally stand between Scotch and Bourbon?


----------



## duncan1

Yamazaki-Quote- Built at the foot of Mt Tennou near Osaka in 1923 Shinjiro Torii founder of Suntory , The water supply is famed for its purity. The whisky of Japan has very Scottish roots. In 1918 Settsu Shuzou  A spirit producer decided the best way to learn the art of distilling was to send somebody to Scotland to study Scottish whisky  . He sent Masataka  Taketsuru who studied applied chemistry at Glasgow university. Returned to Japan in 1921 with a Scottish wife Kotobukiya [now Suntory]  appointed him to develop a distillery for that company and the Yamazaki distillery opened. Production started-1924 . Today there are 8 major working distilleries in Japan . The success of Scotch whisky in Japan has encouraged Japanese drinks companies to produce Japanese whisky with the characteristics of Scotch. ---From the --Malt Whisky File- The essential guide for the connoisseur of malt whiskies and their distilleries - By  John Lamond + Robin Tuket. And yes in Scotland whisky is spelled whisky.


----------



## mazzelectra

Aqua Vitae!
   
  Whisky is certainly a great complement to the audiophile life - let's even go so far as 'a full life in general'. On the other hand, as some have stated, they are at odds with each other when it comes to the bank notes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I really started to enjoy a dram a couple of years ago now (was mainly into Pints of Belgian/German/Czech brews and micros etc. before) with some Woodford Reserve (_American whiskey_) and Sailor Jerry (_rum_) from time to time. After a few attempts at a bottle of *Dalwhinnie 15* (my brother recommended as an intro to Scotch), I finally understood what I had been missing!
   
  Since then, I've journeyed through many a late night dram, with many different styles and region representations. I'm a firm believer in the Islay regional '_Magic_'; the wakeful smoke of a *Laphroaig 10CS* and the cinder/sherry influence on the tail of the *Ardbeg Uigeadail* is absolutely sublime! Not all Islay's have agreed with my palette though - one particular outlier was the _Lagavulin 16_, which was, sadly, quite a dismal experience.
   
  Some have mentioned *JW Green* in this thread, and I can certainly echo these sentiments - this is quite good, in spite of the track record of _Red/Black_. Another scotch I would recommend for the upcoming Fall season is the *Aberlour A'bunadh* (sweet nectar of the winter angels!). Suntory's *Hibiki 12* is also a high recommendation, a smooth, brilliant blend from Japan and frequent dweller on my shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
_*On the subject of water or ice*_ : This is an _infinitely subjective_ topic among the anoraks. Personally, I love to taste my dram straight at first bottle open - in a Glencairn glass (1/4 to 1/3 full) with a small glass of spring water waiting by it's side. Once I get a good lowdown on the profile, the whisky will usually tell me if I need to add a few drops (from a straw siphon or off the edge of a water-dipped knife) into the dram itself, taking care not to 'break' the spirit with too much h2O. After letting the whisky breathe for a bit (with it's newly infused spring water coupling when appropriate), more often than not (i.e. seems like _EVERY_ time...) I find that the flavor profile and general beauty of the source comes through with an honest luminance - the true nature of the spirit comes to life, if you will.
   
  Another thing I've learned along the way - the whisky experience is a sensual one; take the time to breathe in the aromas before you sip, a couple times if you like, with your mouth very slightly open while you do - this greatly enhances the encounter 
   
  Here are a couple of sites that I peruse often when I'm not gorging myself on Head-Fi posts:
   

 connosr.com - Well designed and a fantastic whisky collective. You can create a profile, post reviews, track your collection, etc. - here's mine : http://www.connosr.com/members/zerostar/
 ralfy.com : One of the most enjoyable whisky anoraks, IMO.
 Whisky Advocate : pretty good dead-tree read 
 whiskywhiskywhisky forum : ..._"They mean nothing to me, Head-Fi forum...really..."_
 maltmadness : Educational, informative and irreverent 
   
  Enjoy your audio and your drams, everyone!
   
 _Sláinte!_


----------



## duncan1

Mazzelectra---A True connoisseur of Whisky!


----------



## mazzelectra

Much like the journey of the Audiophile, a worthwhile and rewarding pursuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Now, if only my bank account would cooperate...I swear, it's like if I don't feed it _EVERY_ 2 weeks, it won't buy anything I want!


----------



## rhead

You must train your bank account till it reaches the point where it only accepts whisky and audio purchases.


----------



## kookoo

Quote: 





rhead said:


> has anyone here tried some of the japanese whisky's? Suntory's Yamazaki and Hibiki in particular in a huge fan of.


 
  I've done the Yamazaki which I didn't care much for, it reminded me of the Macallan fine oak which was meh (the flavours weren't really appealing and frankly boring). The hibiki on the other hand I had a blast with


----------



## rhead

it is a lot like the mcallan, I guess I prefer the milder flavours


----------



## Emospence

It's been a while since I had a nice dram of Ardbeg..


----------



## GrindingThud

Yum:
http://www.linn.co.uk/all-products/turntables/limited-edition-sondek-lp12#details


----------



## warubozu

New record price for Macallan M:
  
http://www.sys-con.com/node/2933611


----------



## odevans

http://www.thedalmore.com/the-distillery/our-collection/the-18.aspx
  
 Just coming to the end of my first bottle, with my second on order. 
  
 Orange, sultana and cinnamon are frequently picked up by many drinkers, including myself. A fairly sweet and easy to drink dram, improved in my opinion with a drop of water to open it up a bit.
  
 I'm no connoisseur, so my apologies for lacking an in-depth review.


----------



## santacore

Just picked up this bottle of "white" Rye:


 It doesn't have any wood elements, because it wasn't barrel aged, but it still has some nice complexity. A nice diversion from your standard aged bourbon. The smell is has hints of high end tequila.


----------



## PalJoey

kookoo said:


> I've done the Yamazaki which I didn't care much for, it reminded me of the Macallan fine oak which was meh (the flavours weren't really appealing and frankly boring). The hibiki on the other hand I had a blast with


 
 I'm with you in a lack of enthusiasm for the Yamazaki, which is the only Japanese whisky I've tried. Vaguely pleasant but unmemorable.
  
 I'm an Islay malt lover - Caol Ila Distillers Edition being the nectar of the gods - http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/caol-ila/caol-ila-2000-moscatel-finish-distillers-edition-whisky/
  
 For an occasional change from Islay, Penderyn Welsh whisky is worth seeking out.
  
 And if you're ever in central London, a visit to http://www.milroys.co.uk/ in Soho is well worth the trip.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





paljoey said:


> I'm an Islay malt lover - Caol Ila Distillers Edition being the nectar of the gods - http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/caol-ila/caol-ila-2000-moscatel-finish-distillers-edition-whisky/
> 
> For an occasional change from Islay, Penderyn Welsh whisky is worth seeking out.


 
  
 ISLAY!!! Yes, yes, yes. And I agree 100% on the Caol Ila.
 This one being the best thing I've ever tasted. Ever.


----------



## PalJoey

shane55 said:


> ISLAY!!! Yes, yes, yes. And I agree 100% on the Caol Ila.
> This one being the best thing I've ever tasted. Ever.


 
 Sainsbury's own label Islay single malt at about £20 was from Caol Ila (the standard stuff, obviously, not one of the special expressions), but they discontinued it recently.


----------



## BlueNote1553

Bulleit small batch rye is my regular sipper. Special occassions call for Basil Haydens around here.


----------



## shane55

paljoey said:


> Sainsbury's own label Islay single malt at about £20 was from Caol Ila (the standard stuff, obviously, not one of the special expressions), but they discontinued it recently.


 
  





, indeed!


----------



## PalJoey

shane55 said:


> , indeed!


 

 I have heard someone opine, however, that Asda's own label Islay may be worth investigation. I can't remember if he reckoned it was Bowmore or Ardbeg, but either would be good for the money.


----------



## kookoo

paljoey said:


> I'm with you in a lack of enthusiasm for the Yamazaki, which is the only Japanese whisky I've tried. Vaguely pleasant but unmemorable.
> 
> I'm an Islay malt lover - Caol Ila Distillers Edition being the nectar of the gods - http://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/caol-ila/caol-ila-2000-moscatel-finish-distillers-edition-whisky/
> 
> ...


 
 Speaking of Islay, I had the talisker 25 last night for my friend's birthday dinner out. A bonus as well was the bunnahabhain 18


----------



## santacore

It's a shame that they don't sell this stuff in the U.S., as it's way more enjoyable then the domestic Jack. Complex with a nice rye bite on the finish. Tasty stuff!!


----------



## Aevum

as far as im concerned, Normal jack (and even single barrel) isnt exactly a quality whiskey,
  
 If they managed to produce something good for a niece audience outside the US, could be interesting. reminds be a bit of that PBR private reserve thing they sell for 40 bucks in china.


----------



## santacore

I was skeptical too, but I have to say, it's pretty good stuff. I would happily serve it to any whiskey enthusiast.


----------



## 00940

A big +1 on Caol Ila, clearly my favorite distillery. 
  
 As a more cost-conscious option (under 25€), I still haven't found anything better than the Bushmills 10y single malt.


----------



## batteraziiz

If I'm on the whiskey, this is my friday night


----------



## Ankaret

Bulleit is my every day, and lately been really impressed with Woodford Reserve. Im enjoying it, especially in old fashioneds.
  
 Anyone tried Leopold's Apple Whiskey? Nowhere near a "real" whiskey, but so damn delicious nonetheless.


----------



## PalJoey

Just bought a bottle of Bowmore small batch reserve (Bourbon cask finish) - http://www.bowmore.com/whiskies/small-batch/
  
 Lovely dram!


----------



## PalJoey

Thanks to the incredible Retronaut website for this (they also have a Twitter feed with one new photo an hour), here's a whisky I think I'd turn down, if offered...


----------



## superjawes

ankaret said:


> Bulleit is my every day, and lately been really impressed with Woodford Reserve. Im enjoying it, especially in old fashioneds.
> 
> Anyone tried Leopold's Apple Whiskey? Nowhere near a "real" whiskey, but so damn delicious nonetheless.



I always try to have a bottle of Maker's Mark at home, but I've been trying different whiskeys (mostly Kentuckey bourbon) every time I go to the liquor store. On my last trip I got a bottle of Woodford Reserve, and it has been excellent.

I think my next step is to try some rye.


----------



## gepardcv

Coal Ila is great stuff, but a bit harder to find than the excellent 16-year Lagavulin bottling.


----------



## PalJoey

Currently discounted in the whisky department of my local supermarket - Bowmore. Ergo, currently sitting on a shelf in my kitchen - Bowmore!
  
 Happy days...


----------



## PalJoey

Okay, not whisky, but distilled spirits nonetheless - the bottle of Bowmore, once finished, was replaced by Kraken spiced rum. Oh, dear God, this stuff slips down all to easily!


----------



## liamstrain

paljoey said:


> Kraken spiced rum. Oh, dear God, this stuff slips down all to easily!


 
  
 Aye it does. Good stuff though. 
  
 I've just polished off the last of my bottle of Green Spot (Single Pot still) Irish Whiskey... very enjoyable bottle. Very much in character like a Speyside scotch (Balvenie Double-wood-esque). I'm a little sad now.


----------



## pfurey89

Black Maple Hill and Pappy Van are easily my two favorite bourbons if you can find them. The Black Maple Hill is much more pedestrian, but so so delicious.


----------



## santacore

Black Maple Hill........


----------



## pigmode

Hard to fault Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Radioking59

I've been getting into drinking bourbon straight while listening to tunes lately. Started off with JB white, then EW black and lately have been rotating between Four Roses Yellow Label and Buffalo Trace. I'm eying either Old Grand Dad 100 or Weller 12 year for my next purchase. Any other recommendations in the <$30 a bottle range?


----------



## PalJoey

Just bought some 'own label' Asda Islay single malt. Having a quick sniff of it, most importantly it smells very Islay, and in a good way.
  
 What exactly it is, I'm not sure. It smells a bit like a mild/young Laphroaig, but I'll have to taste it later this evening to get a better idea.

  
 Now that Sainsbury have discontinued their excellent OL malts (I'm pretty sure their Islay was a Caol Ila), this seems to be a good source of quality single malts at blend prices.
  
 £20.50, if you're interested.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> Just bought some 'own label' Asda Islay single malt. Having a quick sniff of it, most importantly it smells very Islay, and in a good way.
> 
> 
> What exactly it is, I'm not sure. It smells a bit like a mild/young Laphroaig, but I'll have to taste it later this evening to get a better idea.
> ...


 

 Okay, it might be Ardbeg...
  
 Either way, it's a keenly-priced and good dram.


----------



## Bullpride

I was in Chicago last week for a conference, but I received a REAL education in bourbon.
  
 Took a few sips of a 1946, 6yrd Old Fitzgerald and had a double to my self of the George T. Stagg.  
  
 We also shared a flight of Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## santacore

That's a nice looking Pappy lineup!!!


----------



## Bullpride

I think the Pappy 15 was my favorite of the night.  Though we also tasted a very rare Jefferson 18 which was outstanding.


----------



## santacore

I have a bottle of the Jefferson 18, and like it, but it doesn't blow me away. I might have to give it another chance soon!


----------



## Bullpride

Our bartender for the night told us "I get liquor for free all the time, but I bought a case of the Jefferson 18 when I got the chance". 

You can send me that bottle of Jefferson 18 if you don't want it


----------



## mrscotchguy

pfurey89 said:


> Black Maple Hill and Pappy Van are easily my two favorite bourbons if you can find them. The Black Maple Hill is much more pedestrian, but so so delicious.






santacore said:


> :tongue_smile: Black Maple Hill........




If you like BMH, make sure you see if you can get Corner Creek. It is another Indy Bottling from Kentucky Bourbon Distillers. It's also super cheap and basically the same juice. It's no longer available in my market (same as BMH)...


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> I have a bottle of the Jefferson 18, and like it, but it doesn't blow me away. I might have to give it another chance soon!




I have most of my 18yr, but my biggest regret of 2011 was not buying the cases of the 17yr... better than all the other more recent Stetzel-Weller juice. Obviously, pretty biased, but also commonly believed among Bourbon nuts...


----------



## PalJoey

Currently on a bottle of Glen Moray (Speyside), because it was heavily discounted. It's a pleasant dram, but it isn't one of those life-changers.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> Currently on a bottle of Glen Moray (Speyside), because it was heavily discounted. It's a pleasant dram, but it isn't one of those life-changers.




Their 10yr Chard cask is... great little distillery


----------



## santacore

mrscotchguy said:


> If you like BMH, make sure you see if you can get Corner Creek. It is another Indy Bottling from Kentucky Bourbon Distillers. It's also super cheap and basically the same juice. It's no longer available in my market (same as BMH)...


 

 I haven't tried the Corner Creek because of the very mixed reviews, but I do really like Rowans Creek. In the mid 30's price range it is one of my favorites. I still haven't flipped for the Noah's Mill, but I'm sure I would dig it. I like most of the KDB stuff.


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> I haven't tried the Corner Creek because of the very mixed reviews, but I do really like Rowans Creek. In the mid 30's price range it is one of my favorites. I still haven't flipped for the Noah's Mill, but I'm sure I would dig it. I like most of the KDB stuff.




I haven't had either since they are not in my market, but my next visit to Missouri, and I will be getting a bottle of each. I ended up with Willet, and was a bit disappointed. Oh we'll, I have some wicked decanter bottles.

I hate to sound crass, but here goes... I sell whisk(e)y for a living and the average drinker doesn't have any idea what they are talking about, let alone know what they like. It's very similar to wine drinkers who only drink Cab. You cannot truly flaw them since exposure is mostly from advertisers with deep pockets. As Bourbon appreciation goes up, so does the hobbiest culture. 

I'm not trying to make or prove a point, just show appreciation for those that know names like KBD, LDI/MGPI, chill filtration, or even the difference between cask strength and single barrel. 

Maybe one day, people might connect the dots and realize Templeton is _not_ distiller in Iowa, and that doesn't make it bad , nor does it make it good.

Informed buying is a good thing, but whisk(e)y suggestions are even more subjective than our headphone hobby... enjoy, but proceed with caution!


----------



## santacore

I hear ya man and respect where you are coming from. I try to stay informed or do research before purchasing, but some times the impulse buy gets the best of me. One of those impulses was the High West brand, which I really like, even though they don't actually distill any/many of their current offerings.
  
 I'm currently enjoying Parker's Heritage "Promise of Hope" release. Not a widely praised release, but I really enjoy it.


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> I hear ya man and respect where you are coming from. I try to stay informed or do research before purchasing, but some times the impulse buy gets the best of me. One of those impulses was the High West brand, which I really like, even though they don't actually distill any/many of their current offerings.
> 
> I'm currently enjoying Parker's Heritage "Promise of Hope" release. Not a widely praised release, but I really enjoy it.




Yeah, I respect the guys at High West. They have a chemist that geeks out a bit with their distillation practices. They seem to be the only LDI/MGPi bottles doing anything interesting beyond buying the cheapest juice available in Indiana... Yes I'm pointing my fingers at you, Jefferson's.

As for Promise of Hope, it was certainly tasty, and I don't think anyone should criticize the flavor, but rather the inflated price (though a super small portion of the bottle goes towards a good cause). We were only allocated two bottles, so I didn't allow myself to purchase a bottle.

Keep drinking what you like, that's what's most important!


----------



## Amish

How did I miss this topic? It might be a bit off topic at this point but I will respond to the OP's original post. Whisky Vs Whiskey. They both have their place in my home. Here is the easiest way I can explain it:
  
 Whisky is in my cab. Around 10 or so bottles of scotch ranging from 12 year to 18 year. Whisky is my drink of choice and one that I'm willing to spend good money for. Not cRaZy money for (I have a Wife that doesn't share this passion among all the other passions of mine she doesn't 'get'.) Whisky sits in my cab...and only brought out for special occasions.
  
 Whiskey on the other hand is cheap. Well not all of them but many. Whiskey is what I drink when I feel like just drinking. I do shots of whiskey. I'm not afraid to waste it so to speak. $20-$30 for a bottle of whiskey and I don't mind swilling it down.
  
 Whisky I sip. I sip it neat. No ice, no mineral water. I savor whisky. I drink whiskey.
  
 Whiskey is what I pull out when my brother in law comes over. Whisky is what I pull out when my Father comes to visit.
  
  
 American bourbons have their place.


----------



## mrscotchguy

amish said:


> How did I miss this topic? It might be a bit off topic at this point but I will respond to the OP's original post. Whisky Vs Whiskey. They both have their place in my home. Here is the easiest way I can explain it:
> 
> Whisky is in my cab. Around 10 or so bottles of scotch ranging from 12 year to 18 year. Whisky is my drink of choice and one that I'm willing to spend good money for. Not cRaZy money for (I have a Wife that doesn't share this passion among all the other passions of mine she doesn't 'get'.) Whisky sits in my cab...and only brought out for special occasions.
> 
> ...




Gotta play devils advocate here... Hope you're not doing either with Canadian Whisky :evil:


----------



## Amish

mrscotchguy said:


> Gotta play devils advocate here... Hope you're not doing either with Canadian Whisky


 

 haha no. Only Scotch whisky. Single malt. Islay, Highland and Speyside. Speyside being my favorite region.


----------



## liamstrain

If you like speysides, you should try some of the better Irish Whiskey's. Very similar in character. Green Spot, is my current favorite of the bunch.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Just tried a new dram... blew me away (which is saying alot for my snobbery)!

Edradour's Peated series dubbed Ballechin. Had the 10yr Sauternes finish. Claimed it's peated to 50ppm, but certainly doesn't taste it. Mild smoke, full bodied and creamy like melted butter over popcorn.

I will be buying a bottle when it comes into my store!


----------



## PalJoey

mrscotchguy said:


> Just tried a new dram... blew me away (which is saying alot for my snobbery)!
> 
> Edradour's Peated series dubbed Ballechin. Had the 10yr Sauternes finish. Claimed it's peated to 50ppm, but certainly doesn't taste it. Mild smoke, full bodied and creamy like melted butter over popcorn.
> 
> I will be buying a bottle when it comes into my store!


 

 A quick Google shows that there are also Bordeaux (red) and Bourbon cask finishes for the Ballechin. Interesting.


----------



## Folex

A while back I started to get into whiskey and one of my first brands I tried was Johnnie walker. I know there most likely a better whiskey but for me I had a lot of good times while drinking it so the association of it for me makes it more enjoyable. I've tried red, black, gold and blue and the only color left is johnnie walker green (New colors are just re-branded old colors). I know it got discontinued but I am hoping to find a bottle somewhere in USA that can be shipped. Does anyone know of a  website in the USA that would ship.


----------



## liamstrain

I don't know of any that will both ship, and still have it in stock. :/
  
 If it's any consolation, I never really felt it was any better than the Black label, nor significantly different from Gold.


----------



## mrscotchguy

folex said:


> A while back I started to get into whiskey and one of my first brands I tried was Johnnie walker. I know there most likely a better whiskey but for me I had a lot of good times while drinking it so the association of it for me makes it more enjoyable. I've tried red, black, gold and blue and the only color left is johnnie walker green (New colors are just re-branded old colors). I know it got discontinued but I am hoping to find a bottle somewhere in USA that can be shipped. Does anyone know of a  website in the USA that would ship.



I hate to be blunt, but good luck. Diageo discontinued the Green over 2 years ago to make way for the new expressions (Double Black, Gold Rsv, and Platinum). We sold out December last year... I still get random requests. 

Johnnie Green has a place in my heart since it was the first bottle of scotch I ever bought. I even have that bottle custom engraved and have about 2 fingers left in it. The new bottle I have is around half full/empty.



liamstrain said:


> I don't know of any that will both ship, and still have it in stock. :/
> 
> If it's any consolation, I never really felt it was any better than the Black label, nor significantly different from Gold.




Technically speaking, Green is a far superior product to black. Personal preference is ultimately the deciding factor...

Black is a 12yr blend containing roughtly 15-20% single malts. Green on the other hand is a vatting of 15 different Diageo singles malts all at least 15yrs old. The primary 4 are listed on the back.

Black isnt bad, nor is Green. But green's value ended when retail soared past $55/bottle. A great substitute for bother would be Johnnie Double Black. I think it's far better made than the tail end of the Green supplies.

As for black, I only really drink it in Maime Taylors and Bloody Mary's!


----------



## Folex

This is my experience.   Red - terrible.. just terrible, Black - Very enjoyable, smooth with a simple flavor. Gold - Truly gold.. best whiskey I've had (Had it last week for the first time, original, not reserve.). Blue - This was $180.. I felt it was between red and black. Absolute rip off in my mind. 
  
 And double black, had it and couldn't really see how it differed much from black.
  
 So this is interesting:  http://www.johnniewalker.com/global/walkthewalk/?whichid=4
  
 Did this the first time and got gold. I did a random selection next time just to make sure gold wasn't always the end result and it was green.


----------



## mrscotchguy

folex said:


> This is my experience.   Red - terrible.. just terrible, Black - Very enjoyable, smooth with a simple flavor. Gold - Truly gold.. best whiskey I've had (Had it last week for the first time, original, not reserve.). Blue - This was $180.. I felt it was between red and black. Absolute rip off in my mind.
> 
> And double black, had it and couldn't really see how it differed much from black.
> 
> ...




There's been at least 3 different gold expressions. The original was a 16yr that was pretty terrific, though still had some limitations as an upper priced blend. The 18yr (buy it now if you like it... My store has the last 3 bottles from the supplier) it's okay, but way overpriced for its malt to grain whisky ratio. 

If you are blown away by any of the Golds, be sure to pick up a bottle of Clynelish 14yr. Clynelish (pronounced Cline-leash) is the main malt component to the gold blends. A bottle should run you somewhere between $55-65, and will most likely stand out next to any of the Gold blends.

Blends are not bad, but rather simplified versions of single malts. They are also a way for a company to make a large profit where their single malts do not.

As for Double Black, it uses a much larger portion of Glendullan (glen-Doll-an) and Caol Ila (cool-EEluh) to add more sweetness and smoke. The standard Black is a good bit drier and as you said, not all that complex. Double Black uses a much higher malt ratio. I personally think the newer expressions of Johnnie releases have really tighted up the quality control.

I'm not trying to bash Johnnie, or blends... But it's hard to take blends seriously when they are no longer a value past $50. After that point, you can get single malts that over deliver for significantly less money.


----------



## Folex

mrscotchguy said:


> There's been at least 3 different gold expressions. The original was a 16yr that was pretty terrific, though still had some limitations as an upper priced blend. The 18yr (buy it now if you like it... My store has the last 3 bottles from the supplier) it's okay, but way overpriced for its malt to grain whisky ratio.
> 
> If you are blown away by any of the Golds, be sure to pick up a bottle of Clynelish 14yr. Clynelish (pronounced Cline-leash) is the main malt component to the gold blends. A bottle should run you somewhere between $55-65, and will most likely stand out next to any of the Gold blends.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I appreciate your input and I don't take it as bashing. I'm sure Johnnie walker is the "bose" or "beats" of whiskey. The well known brand that is overpriced for what it is. I will def try and find the Clynelish 14 year. About 3 times a year I have a family outting and 2 of my good cousins show up and they love tasting the whiskey I bring. They all agreed gold was far superior to anything else I brought.
  
 Also I live in Maine and its a really "special" state for alcohol. You can only sell certain alcohols and  no matter where you go in maine they have to be the same price.  Here is a list of alcohols you can find in maine.
  
http://www.maine.gov/tools/whatsnew/attach.php?id=623100&an=2
  
 Anything on that list that you'd suggest being close to JW gold ?


----------



## PalJoey

I don't know JW whiskies well at all, but the first few pages of that list contains two truly excellent Islay single malts in Ardbeg and Caol Ila. Very tasty drams, but not as extreme on the peat'n'iodine as some Islay products.


----------



## squareznboxez

My shortlist;
  
 Glenlivet 12yo
 Chivas Regal 18yo
 Dimple 15yo
  
 Volume drinking - Canadian club if its on tap


----------



## mrscotchguy

I kinda got a bit of A.D.D. reading that list. So far, it looks pretty standard (though pricing is a bit wonky... out of date maybe?) I got to "C" before I called it quits.

Nothing will taste like the gold besides the components that go into it...

So far in the list

Aberfeldy
Aberlour
Benromach
Cardhu


----------



## superjawes

I picked up a bottle of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked as a birthday present for myself. Was a good decision.


----------



## mrscotchguy

superjawes said:


> I picked up a bottle of Woodford Reserve Double Oaked as a birthday present for myself. Was a good decision.




I agree, it's one hellofa Bourbon. Did you get it at Binnys? That's my favorite shop when I travel to Chicago...


----------



## superjawes

mrscotchguy said:


> I agree, it's one hellofa Bourbon. Did you get it at Binnys? That's my favorite shop when I travel to Chicago...


Aye. If I'm not buying at Binny's, I'm buying at Costco. The latter doesn't really carry the "nicer" bottles anymore (Maker's 46 type stuff), but I can get a "regular" bottle of Woodford for $30.


----------



## Folex

mrscotchguy said:


> I kinda got a bit of A.D.D. reading that list. So far, it looks pretty standard (though pricing is a bit wonky... out of date maybe?) I got to "C" before I called it quits.
> 
> Nothing will taste like the gold besides the components that go into it...
> 
> ...


 
  
 That list is July 2014. All alcohol is sold @ MSRP and the stores can't do sales unless the state says so. Even worse is you can't order alcohol online because maine forbids it.


----------



## superjawes

I lived in Iowa in 2009, and they had a law that prevented anyone but the state from selling anything with 6%+ alcohol. (Side story: my cooworkers frequented a local brewery with several beers on tap with "5.99%" alcohol, which was almost certainly a code for "this is above the legal limit so don't say anything and enjoy your beer.") Indiana drives me nuts that you still can't buy alcohol on Sunday.

But your prices for Woodford are better than they are here by a few dollars. Maker's and Jameson are about the same. The only problem I could see is if you wanted something really special/unique. Also, are beer and wine included with that law? That would be a much bigger problem with all the microbreweries and various vineyards.


----------



## Folex

superjawes said:


> I lived in Iowa in 2009, and they had a law that prevented anyone but the state from selling anything with 6%+ alcohol. (Side story: my cooworkers frequented a local brewery with several beers on tap with "5.99%" alcohol, which was almost certainly a code for "this is above the legal limit so don't say anything and enjoy your beer.") Indiana drives me nuts that you still can't buy alcohol on Sunday.
> 
> But your prices for Woodford are better than they are here by a few dollars. Maker's and Jameson are about the same. The only problem I could see is if you wanted something really special/unique. Also, are beer and wine included with that law? That would be a much bigger problem with all the microbreweries and various vineyards.


 
  
 I think beer is anything goes. The one thing that does suck about beer is on top of the sales tax there is also a bottle deposit. 5 cents per can or bottle. So if you buy a 6-pack its an extra 30 cents +5-6% for taxes. To be a microbrewer or a vineyard you have to get an alcohol license to sell and from what I heard its pretty pricey. 
  
 The limit on alcohol within the past year I think got lifted from maine. It used to be 5.0 I believe. Now I'm seeing miller fortune with 6.9. 
  
 When I visited colorado their beer laws are truly head scratching. If you buy beer from a supermarket its 3.2%, even coors. And you can't buy hard alcohol from a supermarket. 
http://www.5280.com/blogs/2014/01/13/break-it-down-colorado-beer-and-liquor-code


----------



## PalJoey

Just bought a bottle of Waitrose own-label Islay single malt. I haven't opened it yet, but some online speculation suggests it is Bowmore.


----------



## Folex

Wanted to use some cheap whiskey in case this idea backfires.  Anyone done this before?
  
 Currently soaking the burger in my fridge completely covered with whiskey. I figure this way I get the most intense whiskey flavor I can possibly get.


----------



## mrscotchguy

folex said:


> Wanted to use some cheap whiskey in case this idea backfires.  Anyone done this before?
> 
> Currently soaking the burger in my fridge completely covered with whiskey. I figure this way I get the most intense whiskey flavor I can possibly get.




Oh nooooo....

My chef and I have had a very intense discussion on this matter. Ultimately, using alcohol as a marinade is a sure way to ruin a cut of meat, if not used with extreme care. 

There are ways around it, but alcohol at strengths above really anything past 18abv or past most fortified wines.

To keep it simple, high proof spirts like whisk(e)y start cooking the meat after contact beyond 15 minutes. I could get into how the alcohol effects the protein structures and prevents the meat from absorbing juices, but you probably get the jist of it.

Basically, to infuse the enough flavor of a whisk(e)y to actuallu taste it, you would be causing it to dry out during the cooking process. 

The two easiest fixes are to reduce the whisk(e)y with other spices and sugars to make a sauce, or to spray whiskies mixed with say applejuice (a honey vinegar mix) or something similar during the cooking.

Alcohol is the enemy of a good stake. Alcohol is a great carrier of flavor.


----------



## Folex

The burger came out REALLY good. I didn't know how to cook it so I just invented a way and it worked well. I wrapped the burger all the way with tinfoil and put it on the grill for about 8 minutes. I then took it out of the tinfoil and cooked both sides @ 700F for 2 minutes and 30 seconds. The burger had a strong whiskey flavor and none of the alcohol was dripping off the burger. Most importantly it was fully cooked and insanely juicy.


----------



## superjawes

Well I can't condone the use of Jack Daniels...I can't stand that stuff.

But I have used whiskey to make a sauce, of sorts. I always brush butter or oil on my steaks before seasoning, but I've thrown some butter into a skillet with some whiskey and Worcestershire sauce. That gives the meat just enough of the flavor while letting the meat's flavor shine.


----------



## Folex

superjawes said:


> Well I can't condone the use of Jack Daniels...I can't stand that stuff.
> 
> But I have used whiskey to make a sauce, of sorts. I always brush butter or oil on my steaks before seasoning, but I've thrown some butter into a skillet with some whiskey and Worcestershire sauce. That gives the meat just enough of the flavor while letting the meat's flavor shine.


 
  
 I picked JD because a small bottle was like $10. It was the cheapest whiskey I could find that I've heard of. I used about 4 shots of JD to soak into the burger. What I didn't realize is cooking the burgers the way I did, didn't burn off the alcohol. I felt a slight buzz 15 minutes after finishing he burger. If I cook the burgers again I'll use a higher quality whiskey. 
  
 Edit: I'm a hardcore scotch drinker so yeah JD isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## superjawes

I'm sure Jack has a place among whiskey drinkers, but it's probably the reason that I avoided whiskey for several years before I found what I liked (Jameson, Bourbon, and some Scotch).


----------



## Folex

superjawes said:


> I'm sure Jack has a place among whiskey drinkers, but it's probably the reason that I avoided whiskey for several years before I found what I liked (Jameson, Bourbon, and some Scotch).


 
  
 I really want to meet a whiskey drink who drinks JD because they like whiskey and just not drinking it to get drunk. The only time I've ever seen people drink JD is when they want to get completely drunk.  
  
  
 You are different from me. Every bourbon I've tried I've been unable to enjoy it, the same can be said for jameson. Either the flavor is too strong or I just outright feel sick drinking it.


----------



## mrscotchguy

folex said:


> I really want to meet a whiskey drink who drinks JD because they like whiskey and just not drinking it to get drunk. The only time I've ever seen people drink JD is when they want to get completely drunk.
> 
> 
> You are different from me. Every bourbon I've tried I've been unable to enjoy it, the same can be said for jameson. Either the flavor is too strong or I just outright feel sick drinking it.




I would probably suggest sticking with Gentleman Jack due to the double Lincoln County Process (post distillation and again after being pulled from a barrel), otherwise, a decent blend would be a better fit for a palate overwhelmed by the rich flavor of Kentucky or Tennessee whiskey.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Reviving the thread to brag... Just secured a Kilchoman Spring 2011! One of my favorite Islay expressions


----------



## Lestat

Subbed*
  
 Relatively new Head-Fi member and was happy to see a whisk(e)y thread.  Personally prefer bourbon and am gradually exploring various single malts... I do tend to collect and trade so happy to do business if I have something you want.
  
 Favorite bourbons are easily Woodford Reserve, Angel's Envy and pretty much anything Buffalo Trace owns (all their brands)
  
 Always looking for...
 -Buffalo Trace Antique Collection (any of the 5)
 -Pappy (any year - 10,12,15,20,23)
 -Angel's Envy Rye or Cask Strength
 -Four Roses Limited Edition Small Batches (have two 2014's and one of the 125 year anniversary 2013)
 -Woodford Reserve Master Collection (will take anything except the Classic/Straight Malt's from last year - have 2 bottles of this years Pinot Noir finish)
 -Anything rare/unique (Jefferson's Ocean is one I picked up recently - cool story and flavor)
 -Unique bottlings for Japan - really cool collectability here so def looking for some of these like the Blanton's or Four Roses ones
  
 Scotch I'm still exploring.  Found that anything with the Gordon and MacPhail bottlings are worth a try.  Really interested in some of the Japanese Whiskeys as well.
  
  
 Another area where "welcome and sorry about your wallet" definitely applies!!!


----------



## PalJoey

While in central London yesterday, I popped into Milroy's of Soho, the whisky shop. Unfortunately, there's not much stock there, but that's actually good news. They have bought themselves out of the Jereboam Group and are becoming independent again.
  
 So, some time in February, they will re-open the shop (including a bar) and, I hope, the dizzying array of whiskies that they used to have.
  
 I did buy one of the remaining bottles of their own label Islay, which was very nice indeed.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> While in central London yesterday, I popped into Milroy's of Soho, the whisky shop. Unfortunately, there's not much stock there, but that's actually good news. They have bought themselves out of the Jereboam Group and are becoming independent again.
> 
> So, some time in February, they will re-open the shop (including a bar) and, I hope, the dizzying array of whiskies that they used to have.
> 
> I did buy one of the remaining bottles of their own label Islay, which was very nice indeed.


 
 Nice!  Is that a single malt, or a vatting of multiple Islays like Caddenhead does with their "dregs"?


----------



## PalJoey

mrscotchguy said:


> Nice!  Is that a single malt, or a vatting of multiple Islays like Caddenhead does with their "dregs"?


 
 Single malt. Once they're independent, I hope they'll carry on doing their own-label stuff. It tends to be very good.
  
 Their other plans include a whisky bar on the ground floor and a cocktail bar in the basement. There was also talk of getting some casks in for people to try making their own blends.
  
 But the great appeal of Milroys in the old days was the hundreds of whiskies, both Scotch and from elsewhere, that they had on offer. I had some from there whose distilleries no longer exist, so are increasingly rare and expensive these days, like Brora, St Magdalene and Port Ellen. I hope they go back to the way they used to be.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> Single malt. Once they're independent, I hope they'll carry on doing their own-label stuff. It tends to be very good.
> 
> Their other plans include a whisky bar on the ground floor and a cocktail bar in the basement. There was also talk of getting some casks in for people to try making their own blends.


 
 Blending is very, very difficult.  That sounds like a fun venture.  We attempted to do that for a tasting at my whisk(e)y shop... the effects were, well, disappointing. haha


----------



## PalJoey

mrscotchguy said:


> Blending is very, very difficult.  That sounds like a fun venture.  We attempted to do that for a tasting at my whisk(e)y shop... the effects were, well, disappointing. haha


 
 I'd be wary of wasting good spirits, but I'd assume any blending sessions would be mentored by an expert.
  
 Reminds me of Oz Clarke and James May in a California winery, where they have Enomatics dispensing taster samples of wine, and using them to make their own blend.


----------



## Thebb

Noob audiophile here, been exploring all kinds of whiskeys for a while now. Quite pleasantly surprised to find a whisk(e)y thread here and wanted to say hi.  Favorites include islay as well as some highlands, like Highland Park.


----------



## PalJoey

thebb said:


> Noob audiophile here, been exploring all kinds of whiskeys for a while now. Quite pleasantly surprised to find a whisk(e)y thread here and wanted to say hi.  Favorites include islay as well as some highlands, like Highland Park.


 
 You have good taste!
  
 Or similar taste to mine, at least.
  
 Which is the same thing, naturally...


----------



## Thebb

Yes, let's just agree that we both have good taste.


----------



## superjawes

Our friends got us a bottle of Jameson 12 Year. I'm going to save it until I get back from Christmas with the family, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## sakurafice

thebb said:


> Yes, let's just agree that we both have good taste.


 


 Any recommendations with highland whiskies?
 I've tried ancnoc and so far love it, love the smooth, floral flavours. Makes it great to share with the ladies!


----------



## Thebb

sakurafice said:


> Any recommendations with highland whiskies?
> I've tried ancnoc and so far love it, love the smooth, floral flavours. Makes it great to share with the ladies!


 
  
 Good thing about the highlands it has a bt of everything, so no particular flavor profile. 
  
 Some whiskies I like from this region:
 - Clynelish 14
 - Oban 14
 - Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or
 - Old Pulteney
 - Glengoyne
  
 Also the Dalmores are good but have gained a bit of a bad reputation among the purist whiskey drinkers for adding too much artificial coloring (caramel), but still good and a must try if you are starting.


----------



## sakurafice

thebb said:


> Good thing about the highlands it has a bt of everything, so no particular flavor profile.
> 
> Some whiskies I like from this region:
> - Clynelish 14
> ...


 

 Cheers!
 I've tried quite a few dalmore whiskies and I like them, but I didn't find them outstanding (to my tastes)
 I love the whisky tasting guide by their distiller though, hilarious!


----------



## Folex

thebb said:


> Good thing about the highlands it has a bt of everything, so no particular flavor profile.
> 
> Some whiskies I like from this region:
> - Clynelish 14
> ...


 
  
 Clynelish is too high of proof for me. It's an amazing taste but that's the issue.  You are enjoying it and next thing you know.. feeling a little too good.


----------



## Thebb

folex said:


> Clynelish is too high of proof for me. It's an amazing taste but that's the issue.  You are enjoying it and next thing you know.. feeling a little too good.


 
  
 There's nothing wrong with adding a little bit of spring water to bring the proof down slightly


----------



## PalJoey

Clynelish is very nice. As always, a splash of water helps. Their sister distillery, Brora, closed in 1983, and I had a very drinkable bottle of that in the Nineties before the prices went very silly indeed, due to rarity of the surviving stock.
  
 Other favourites - Springbank is well worth seeking out.


----------



## Thebb

paljoey said:


> Clynelish is very nice. As always, a splash of water helps. Their sister distillery, Brora, closed in 1983, and I had a very drinkable bottle of that in the Nineties before the prices went very silly indeed, due to rarity of the surviving stock.
> 
> Other favourites - Springbank is well worth seeking out.




Just finished my Springbank 15 over the weekend 

Ah, the infamous Brora. I got into this hobby and prices were already crazy. Is it as good as all the hype around it?


----------



## RapidPulse

Just got a "tasting pack" of 5 drams from Flaviar.com for Christmas
  
 It consists of the following whiskys:
  
 Lagavulin 16
 Glenlivet 18
 Laphroaig Quarter Cask
 Auchentoshan 12
 Singleton of Dufftown 15
  
 Looking forward to trying all of these...especially the Lagavulin.


----------



## PalJoey

thebb said:


> Just finished my Springbank 15 over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Brora is a very nice dram indeed (as far as I can remember), but the prices today are based on the rarity of the remaining stock. Is any whisky worth hundreds and hundreds of pounds to anyone except a collector? 
  
 I'm not a collector; I'm a drinker. I wouldn't pay that money for whisky, however good.
  
 If anything, the St Magdalene I also bought at a realistic price around the same time now costs even more today than Brora.


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> Brora is a very nice dram indeed (as far as I can remember), but the prices today are based on the rarity of the remaining stock. Is any whisky worth hundreds and hundreds of pounds to anyone except a collector?
> 
> I'm not a collector; I'm a drinker. I wouldn't pay that money for whisky, however good.
> 
> If anything, the St Magdalene I also bought at a realistic price around the same time now costs even more today than Brora.




I have tried, with no exaggerations, literally thousands of whisk(e)ys, and the only one I would pay over $300 for myself is a Glenfarclas Family Cask. I'm am a whisk(e)y hoarder, collector, and consumer... But I draw the line at $120 unless it is a just a smokin gem.

The 1968 Glenfarclas Family Cask, I would probably be willing to drop upto $600 due to sentimentality, but only for a special occasion. I've had too many great whisk(e)ys at the sub-$40/btl price for US options, and under $75 for Scotch, that there are very few "flagships" that impress me. I had this same discussion with the Macallan/Highland Park rep and he got super defensive... Most bottles over $500 are just not that good, there just isn't a whole lot of real enthusiasts buying and trying the old stuff to correct the "status" guys just to prove a point.

Whenever customers come asking for Macallan 25yr or Johnnie Blue, it would be the same as walking into our forums asking for "the most expensive pair of Bose or Beats you have on hand right now"...


----------



## Thebb

mrscotchguy said:


> I have tried, with no exaggerations, literally thousands of whisk(e)ys, and the only one I would pay over $300 for myself is a Glenfarclas Family Cask. I'm am a whisk(e)y hoarder, collector, and consumer... But I draw the line at $120 unless it is a just a smokin gem.
> 
> The 1968 Glenfarclas Family Cask, I would probably be willing to drop upto $600 due to sentimentality, but only for a special occasion. I've had too many great whisk(e)ys at the sub-$40/btl price for US options, and under $75 for Scotch, that there are very few "flagships" that impress me. I had this same discussion with the Macallan/Highland Park rep and he got super defensive... Most bottles over $500 are just not that good, there just isn't a whole lot of real enthusiasts buying and trying the old stuff to correct the "status" guys just to prove a point.
> 
> Whenever customers come asking for Macallan 25yr or Johnnie Blue, it would be the same as walking into our forums asking for "the most expensive pair of Bose or Beats you have on hand right now"...




Kind of sucks for the consumer/drinker how all this "whiskey investing/collecting" stuff is driving up the prices of the average bottle. I personally haven't gotten into the whole collecting thing yet, I buy to drink. Probably the most expensive bottle I've bought is the Bowmore Devil's Cask. Haven't gotten around to opening it yet though.


----------



## Lestat

A few holiday grabs and thoughts...
  
 Jefferson's Ocean - unique bourbon that has been aged per normal but finished at sea.  the salty air affects the distillation process giving it a subtle salted caramel flavor.  honestly at $80 a bottle in most cases not worth it but an interesting try if you can find it - was better when paired with the right food earlier.
  
 Grand Marnier 1880 - tried this over the holidays and while very good (strongest hit of the orange liquor but still very smooth) it is not worth the $350+ price tag it commands.  The 100 year is still the best in their entire lineup though admittedly have not tried Quintessence. 
  
 Also received a few bottles of scotch that I have not opened up just yet...
  
 Scapa 16 Year
 Highland Park 18 (had before but glad to have more in stock)
 Aberlour 12
 Glendronach 15
 Glenfiddich 18
  
 I'm finding I enjoy the Speyside malts more but I think that has more to do with being used to Bourbon and its sweeter composition/profile.
  
 I'll be near The Whiskey Shop in San Fran on business week after next - any suggestions for some good pickups while there?  Their range is substantial - last time I was there they had 2 of the Highland Park Norse Gods (Valhalla) collection available for purchase (Loki and Freya).  I was strapped on cash last time but if they have them again I may need to pick those up.
  
 Other suggestions?


----------



## santacore

Jefferson's Ocean is enjoyable, but at the new pricing ($90 locally) it's not worth the dough. For that kind of money I would rather pick up another bottle of A Midwinter Nights Dram, by High West. Their Rendezvous Rye aged additionally in port barrels. One of my favorites from this years limited releases.


----------



## Thebb

lestat said:


> A few holiday grabs and thoughts...
> 
> Jefferson's Ocean - unique bourbon that has been aged per normal but finished at sea.  the salty air affects the distillation process giving it a subtle salted caramel flavor.  honestly at $80 a bottle in most cases not worth it but an interesting try if you can find it - was better when paired with the right food earlier.
> 
> ...




I would check out K&L Wines in San Francisco. If you like the peated whiskies too, they have some Cask strength exclusive bottlings from Kilchoman. If not, they still have an awesome selection. Google them and check out their website.


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> Jefferson's Ocean is enjoyable, but at the new pricing ($90 locally) it's not worth the dough. For that kind of money I would rather pick up another bottle of A Midwinter Nights Dram, by High West. Their Rendezvous Rye aged additionally in port barrels. One of my favorites from this years limited releases.




I was allowed 30 bottles of Mid Winter. That unique expression was my favorite bottle to sell this holiday season. Other good choices were the Michters Toasted, Four Roses Small Batch 2014, Parker's Heritage (13yr wheat at cask strength), the new stock of Japanese juice that finally hit the US now that Suntory owns Beam. 

That doesn't even cover Scotch...

As for the Ocean... I lost interest when the releases switched from Batch 19, to Voyage 3... what the hell is up with all the sneaky marketing ploys? (That said, the new Ocean is better than the last release, but really only worth $50-60, with all the good juice out there.


----------



## santacore

I agree with you on the Ocean call. I guess they're raising the price after every year, since the bourbon is technically aging further by being out to sea longer. The bourbon is supposed to be the same as the original release, just with different time exposed to the sea air.
  
 I was lucky to get 2 bottles of the Midwinter, along with a single Michters Toasted and a single Parkers Heritage 2014. It was tough finding any of the special releases locally in So. California. Damn Bourbon boom is really cramping my style/wallet!!!


----------



## Lestat

I got 2 of the four roses small batch 2014 when I was there in the fall. Will look up midwinter and some of the Japanese brands as well. With suntiry owning Beam that's a good point!

Woodford just announced a Rye coming in Feb this year so cannot wait for that!!!


----------



## PalJoey

Had a very nice Benromach tonight, followed by a pleasant but not particularly special Jura Superstition.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Made a Blood and Sand at my bar, but added a bit of a twist... her goes:
  
 2 pt  Glenmorangie La Santa
 1 pt  Fresh Squeezed Orange Juice
 1 pt  Cocchi Torino
 1 pt  Cherry Heering
  
 Rinse glass with Ardbeg,
 Garnish with a couple drops of Absinthe
  
 .... pretty fun little tweak to a classic


----------



## Lestat

I notice for K&L that the bigger store seems to be in Redwood which I have to pass through at some point next week - is the one in San Fran the better one to go to or is the one in Redwood likely to have a larger selection?


----------



## shane55

lestat said:


> I notice for K&L that the bigger store seems to be in Redwood which I have to pass through at some point next week - is the one in San Fran the better one to go to or is the one in Redwood likely to have a larger selection?


 
  
 Both big! I believe Redwood City is bigger (IIRC).


----------



## Lestat

shane55 said:


> Both big! I believe Redwood City is bigger (IIRC).


 
 I may just check out both - will hit the The Whiskey Shop off Sutter then K&L in SF then the one in Redwood.
  
 My poor wallet... won't know what hit it.


----------



## shane55

While you're in San Francisco...
  
http://www.yelp.com/biz/edinburgh-castle-pub-san-francisco-2


----------



## Lestat

shane55 said:


> While you're in San Francisco...
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/edinburgh-castle-pub-san-francisco-2


 
 Nice will def check that out!
  
 Any good audiophile stores where I could try out headphones and amps while there as well?


----------



## PalJoey

I've never really explored the world of Bourbon, as most UK shops have a small-to-non-existent selection.
  
 Is there anywhere in London where I can get good recommendations and choose from something other than the usual mass-market suspects? I suspect Milroy's, when they re-open, will be one place, but if there any reputable Bourbon specialists, I'd like to know.


----------



## Lestat

paljoey said:


> I've never really explored the world of Bourbon, as most UK shops have a small-to-non-existent selection.
> 
> Is there anywhere in London where I can get good recommendations and choose from something other than the usual mass-market suspects? I suspect Milroy's, when they re-open, will be one place, but if there any reputable Bourbon specialists, I'd like to know.


 
  
 The Whiskey Exchange at Vinopolis at least has the selection and resources to acquire it.  Milroy's is still your best bet for knowledge though.  I visited both while there earlier this year.
  
 Have to admit I was staggered at the prices in London though compared to what I can get in the states.  Jack Daniel's honey (complete garbage btw so dont bother) was damn near 25 pounds for a fifth.  Its usually under $20 here.
  
 It might legitimately be cheaper to fly to Lexington, KY and budget for shipping or carry on back home to get the good stuff.


----------



## PalJoey

lestat said:


> The Whiskey Exchange at Vinopolis at least has the selection and resources to acquire it.  Milroy's is still your best bet for knowledge though.  I visited both while there earlier this year.
> 
> Have to admit I was staggered at the prices in London though compared to what I can get in the states.  Jack Daniel's honey (complete garbage btw so dont bother) was damn near 25 pounds for a fifth.  Its usually under $20 here.
> 
> It might legitimately be cheaper to fly to Lexington, KY and budget for shipping or carry on back home to get the good stuff.


 
 Right; I'll probably wait 'til Milroy's re-opens and gets the stock built up again. I've had good advice from them in the past. 
  
 You can get JD in any supermarket, usually with some of their variants, but I thought I'd give Bourbon a sporting chance by not buying any of their stuff.


----------



## Lestat

I've had someone offer me a bottle of High West Midwinter Nights for a bottle of Four Roses 2014 Small Batch collection.  He's offered to toss in a few samples of other rare items as well to even it out a bit.
  
 Thoughts on value?  how much I should push on the samples of other bourbons/rye's?
  
 Need to give him an answer today so let me know!!!


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

i've went the majority of my adult life not enjoying whiskey at all. all my friends were gung-ho about it like 7 years ago. they kept insisting that makers mark, bushmills, jameson, etc were gods gift on earth. i hated all of it. a recent combination of my coworker rambling and several episodes of parks and recreation got me to considering trying whiskey again. i did some research and saw that a company named compass box was offering some delicious sounding blended scotches. i instantly went out and bought a bottle of orangerie. thats the best whiskey ive ever had. if you've never tried it and want something to get your feet wet, orangerie will solve all your problems. it might not be exactly what u want or need, but it may just be the stepping stone you need into the wonderful world of whiskey.


----------



## Thebb

xsk3l3t0rx said:


> i've went the majority of my adult life not enjoying whiskey at all. all my friends were gung-ho about it like 7 years ago. they kept insisting that makers mark, bushmills, jameson, etc were gods gift on earth. i hated all of it. a recent combination of my coworker rambling and several episodes of parks and recreation got me to considering trying whiskey again. i did some research and saw that a company named compass box was offering some delicious sounding blended scotches. i instantly went out and bought a bottle of orangerie. thats the best whiskey ive ever had. if you've never tried it and want something to get your feet wet, orangerie will solve all your problems. it might not be exactly what u want or need, but it may just be the stepping stone you need into the wonderful world of whiskey.


 
  
 Compass Box have some great whisky blends.  Some notable ones are Peat Monster 10th Anniversary Edition and The General.  The King St. one is also pretty decent for the price.  I haven't tried the Orangerie, but it has been on my wish list for a while now.


----------



## shane55

thebb said:


> Compass Box have some great whisky blends.  Some notable ones are Peat Monster 10th Anniversary Edition and The General.  The King St. one is also pretty decent for the price.  I haven't tried the Orangerie, but it has been on my wish list for a while now.


 
  
 I'll second the Peat Monster...


----------



## reddog

Subbed


----------



## Wildcatsare1

560 Thread transfer, subbed , on to Islays!!!


----------



## mrscotchguy

lestat said:


> I've had someone offer me a bottle of High West Midwinter Nights for a bottle of Four Roses 2014 Small Batch collection.  He's offered to toss in a few samples of other rare items as well to even it out a bit.
> 
> Thoughts on value?  how much I should push on the samples of other bourbons/rye's?
> 
> Need to give him an answer today so let me know!!!




I can't believe I missed this post!

Both retail for around the same price. The Mid Winter is quite nice, but not mind-blowing. We were only allowed 2 bottles for the Four Roses Limited 2014 Small Batch. Four Roses will no longer be offering limited releases in the future, or at least until the whisk(e)y market growth stabilizes. Where as the Winter Dram is sourced from MGPi juice, so you have to justify that if you're a purist.

I'd rather keep the Four Roses for collection purposes only, or guzzle the Mid Winter Nights Dram. Tough call, as I collect tons of whisk(e)y for drinking, but the only tradng is for 3 Scotches: Ardbeg Alligator, Ardbeg Galileo, and Bruichladdich Octomore.


----------



## PalJoey

Okay, Buffalo Trace... the cognoscienti may or may not snigger, but this was discounted in the supermarket this afternoon, so this is my first bourbon, so go easy.
  
 On the schnozzle, sweet and caramel-smelling. Pleasant, but a little bland to taste - I don't know if I'll buy another bottle of this particular whiskey. Not bad, but lacking something.


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

i tried buffalo trace cuz my gf said her friends drink it. i thought it was meh. im no frou frou whiskey drinker though, im just starting out too. they seem to have won a good deal of awards though, so maybe, just possibly, i have no idea what im talking about.. lol.


----------



## superjawes

I've been on the search for a good, cheaper bourbon for regular drinking (like one-a-day sipping). I would love to stick to Woodford Reserve, but $38 a bottle can get expensive quickly.

Buffalo Trace: meh
Jim Beam: meh
Maker's Mark: good, but the price seems awfully inflated
Four Roses Small Batch: excellent, but $30/bottle, so not much better than the Woodford price

I might just end up switching to something else for "daily" drinks, but it would be really nice to have a cheap go-to bourbon.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Buffalo Trace is possibly the most underrated gem in all of the whisk(e)y categories.  Often overlooked because it's not the Weller/Pappy mashbill, but this Bourbon is the namesake of where "all the magic happens".  The distillery itself is one of the most unique in the industry since they systematically experimenting to figure out how to demystify all the aspects of the aging process.
  
 Buffalo Trace Bourbon is 9.5 years old with a 51% Corn/ 24.5% Malted Barley / 24.5% Malted Rye mashbill.  Translated, this is one expensive as hell Bourbon to produce.  But they charge almost nothing for it.  By comparison, you can get Bakers or Knob Creek that are generally more expensive, but lower quality.  As a sipper, it's a treat, though Buffalo Trace really shines in cocktails.  It will make one fine Old Fashioned or Manhattan if you complement it with quality ingredients.
  
 Drink enough of the super rare and elusive Bourbons, and you will eventually land back on Buffalo Trace and Weller.  Certainly there are other, but too few are pound for pound this quality.


----------



## warubozu

I agree, Buffalo Trace is my go to sipping Bourbon. May not have the complex flavors as some of the other Bourbons out there, but I do enjoy kicking back with a dram full.


----------



## PalJoey

Finished the Buffalo Trace. It grew on me a bit, after getting used to the sweetness. Not a bad introduction to Bourbon.
  
 However, I have just bought a bottle of Clynelish 14 year old, which is as good as I remember it. Rich, a touch of smoke that almost gives it an Islay-ish feel, but very much its own thing. £35 from Waitrose, if any UK readers are interested.


----------



## saxman717

Four Roses, Basil Haydens, and Booker's when I want to breathe fire but enjoy HUGE flavor


----------



## Tai1or Made

Love me some whiskey. I really love the peaty, smokey tones of the Islay region,anything from the Laphroaig range just gets me all excited.
 Got my first Japanese whisky, the Yamazaki 12 Year Old. Amazing plum flavours.
  
 At the moment my decanter is empty, stupid HE400s...


----------



## shane55

tai1or made said:


> Love me some whiskey. I really love the peaty, smokey tones of the Islay region,anything from the Laphroaig range just gets me all excited.


 
 Um, yeah...


----------



## PalJoey

tai1or made said:


> Love me some whiskey. I really love the peaty, smokey tones of the Islay region,anything from the Laphroaig range just gets me all excited.
> Got my first Japanese whisky, the Yamazaki 12 Year Old. Amazing plum flavours.
> 
> At the moment my decanter is empty, stupid HE400s...


 
 Another Islay fan eh? Excellent taste!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

^ +1 on Islays, have never tried Japanese Whiskey, something to explore, thanks!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Hakashu is a peated Japanese Single Malt. Quite delicious if you're a peat-head, like me. More mild, of course, yet satisfying.


----------



## Tai1or Made

Ohhh peated Nippon whisky, I'm keen.

Islay4life.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Incase anyone is curious about what I do for a living. I run a retail specialty wine and whisk(e)y store. We also have a killer restaurant and craft bar. This was the tasting I hosted for my VIP cusotmers over the weekend. Among the whisk(e)y, my chef paired house cured meats (my favorite was the spicy pepperoni) and Fernet and Creme Yvette infused Chocolate Mousse.

Chieftan's Littlemill 22 Year, Lowland, Triple Distilled 
Exclusive Malts Glencadam 22 Year (Cask Strength)
Glenfiddich Age of Discovery 19 Year
Glenfarclas 21 Year
Glengoyne 21 Year
Balvenie 17 Year Peated Cask
Buffalo Trace Experimental 15yr Extended Stave Cure
Elijah Craig 23 Year
Bunnahabhain 33 Year


----------



## reddog

mrscotchguy said:


> Incase anyone is curious about what I do for a living. I run a retail specialty wine and whisk(e)y store. We also have a killer restaurant and craft bar. This was the tasting I hosted for my VIP cusotmers over the weekend. Among the whisk(e)y, my chef paired house cured meats (my favorite was the spicy pepperoni) and Fernet and Creme Yvette infused Chocolate Mousse.
> 
> Chieftan's Littlemill 22 Year, Lowland, Triple Distilled
> Exclusive Malts Glencadam 22 Year (Cask Strength)
> ...



Wow what a great line of fine spirits. I hope your VIP celebration was a great success..
P.s The Chieftain's Littlemill 22 year, Lowland, Triple Distilled sounds like God's milk.


----------



## PalJoey

I've always had a soft spot for Glenfarclas.


----------



## Chris J

Single Malt Scotch:

Glendronach. 

Capital "A"Awesome! :tongue_smile:


----------



## reddog

chris j said:


> Single Malt Scotch:
> 
> Glendronach.
> 
> Capital "A"Awesome! :tongue_smile:



I need to try some, never tried Glendronach.


----------



## mrscotchguy

reddog said:


> I need to try some, never tried Glendronach.




It's a bit tough to get, but it's in most major markets. If Remy Martin brandys are in your state, then theoretically, you should be able to procure a bottle...

Glendronach is the main source to Teacher's, known as the Highland Cream... fitting name for Glendronach as it drinks like honey and warm milk.


----------



## PalJoey

Caol Ila 'Moch' - lighter than the standard version, but still smoky. Very nice, and marked down at my local Waitrose to only £2 more than own brand.


----------



## RapidPulse

paljoey said:


> Caol Ila 'Moch' - lighter than the standard version, but still smoky. Very nice, and marked down at my local Waitrose to only £2 more than own brand.


 

 I have an unopened bottle waiting for me...will probably break the seal this weekend.  Sounds like a pretty good chance I am going to like it.


----------



## Chris J

rapidpulse said:


> I have an unopened bottle waiting for me...will probably break the seal this weekend.  Sounds like a pretty good chance I am going to like it.




Open it!
:tongue_smile:


----------



## RapidPulse

chris j said:


> Open it!


 

 Well, if you insist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just opened the bottle (of Caol Ila Moch) and am enjoying a dram right now.  
  
 I don't want to draw any definitive conclusions yet as, in my experience, the first pour isn't always indicative of the rest of the bottle.
 But so far, I quite like this.


----------



## PalJoey

rapidpulse said:


> Well, if you insist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It isn't exactly like regular Caol Ila, but you can tell it comes from the same source. An interestingly different expression of one of the greats.


----------



## PalJoey

By the way, the late novelist Iain Banks (aka science fiction novelist Iain M.Banks) wrote a rather entertaining book about whisky called 'Raw Spirit'. Ostensibly, it is a tale of travelling to as many Scottish distilleries as possible, but is also an enjoyably self-indulgent tale of car abuse, soap-bombing, CalMac curry & chips, drunken outdoor climbing and generally reprehensible behaviour.
  
 A good fun read, but one that will also give you several useful pointers about single malts that you haven't tried yet.


----------



## Chris J

rapidpulse said:


> I have an unopened bottle waiting for me...will probably break the seal this weekend.  Sounds like a pretty good chance I am going to like it.




Caol Ila, one of my favourite Single malts!
Enjoy!


----------



## PalJoey

Currently working on a bottle of Glenrothes. A very smooth Speyside, and slightly sweet, so it might be a good 'in' for Bourbon drinkers who want to try Scotch.


----------



## Chris J

paljoey said:


> Currently working on a bottle of Glenrothes. A very smooth Speyside, and slightly sweet, so it might be a good 'in' for Bourbon drinkers who want to try Scotch.




You call that work? :tongue_smile:
LOL!
Excellent choice, BTW!

I'm currently "working" on a bottle of plain old 10 Year Old Glenmorangie.
It's a remarkably balanced Scotch, complex, yet subtle, light, perfect for a first time Single Malt Scotch drinker, and still one of my all time favourites.

I love this thread!


----------



## PalJoey

For UK Head-Fi members, both Sainsbury's and Asda have started selling 'own label' single malts again, which is great news for the budget-conscious whisky lover.
  
 No Islay (not yet at least) in either supermarket's case, which is a shame, but Highland and Speyside are available, for about £20 each (effectively about a £10 saving). I have tried Sainsbury's Highland, which was nice, and my next bottle will be Asda Speyside.


----------



## Lestat

paljoey said:


> Currently working on a bottle of Glenrothes. A very smooth Speyside, and slightly sweet, so it might be a good 'in' for Bourbon drinkers who want to try Scotch.


 
  
 Glengoyne 10 year fits this bill as well.  Most "bourbon" like scotch I've ever had by a long shot.


----------



## Tai1or Made

Scotch or headphones...

Imma struggling.


----------



## reddog

tai1or made said:


> Scotch or headphones...
> 
> Imma struggling.



Lol headphone money or booze money walking the path of the audiophile can be hard, full of temptations. Ever since I got the audiophile monkey on my back, I have only bought one good bottle of single-malt scotch. And reading this amazing thread does tempt me so lol. Arg life be cruel when a mug must choose between auditory bliss or a happy liver.


----------



## Aevum

I´ve been drinking a spanish single malt from DyC, Its not bad, better then drinking the blended stuff you can get for 15 euros.


----------



## liamstrain

Just polished off the last few fingers worth of Green Spot single pot still, and fearing I'd go into Irish whiskey withdrawal before St. Pat's - I picked up a bottle of Redbreast 12 year. I was pleasantly surprised at how well it compared. I think you'd be hard to find a competitor at that price point. It reminds me of some of the better Speyside scotches.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> For UK Head-Fi members, both Sainsbury's and Asda have started selling 'own label' single malts again, which is great news for the budget-conscious whisky lover.
> 
> No Islay (not yet at least) in either supermarket's case, which is a shame, but Highland and Speyside are available, for about £20 each (effectively about a £10 saving). I have tried Sainsbury's Highland, which was nice, and my next bottle will be Asda Speyside.


 
 Asda has 'own label' Islay! I bought a bottle today instead of the Speyside, and have just poured myself a glass. Bourbon cask finish, according to the label, and it tastes like it. Now that's as fine a use of £20.50 as you will ever find.


----------



## DJScope

Hey guys! 
  
 Love my Whisky! Favourites are BenRiach 12yo sherry cask, Aberlour a'bunadh (or anything from Aberlour for that matter), Highland Park 12yo, Yamazaki 12yo and Lark cask strength. I do enjoy trying new drams every so often but the budget doesn't allow for lots of spending. So I frequent the Whisky Show that comes in town year to year. Still a lot out there that I'd love to try that just doesn't come down to Australia. Would love to visit Scotland one day!


----------



## Chris J

djscope said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Love my Whisky! Favourites are BenRiach 12yo sherry cask, Aberlour a'bunadh (or anything from Aberlour for that matter), Highland Park 12yo, Yamazaki 12yo and Lark cask strength. I do enjoy trying new drams every so often but the budget doesn't allow for lots of spending. So I frequent the Whisky Show that comes in town year to year. Still a lot out there that I'd love to try that just doesn't come down to Australia. Would love to visit Scotland one day!




Aberlour, I had a sample a few weeks ago, I decided to put it on my shopping list!


----------



## PalJoey

chris j said:


> Aberlour, I had a sample a few weeks ago, I decided to put it on my shopping list!


 
 I don't know what the situation is in Canada, but in the UK, Aberlour tends to be quite competitively priced and widely distributed*. If you can find their (less common) A'Bunadh malt, that's a much nicer dram than the standard expression.
  
 *Not quite as common as Jura, which seems to be everywhere these days, and almost always discounted.


----------



## ArnoldJamtart

paljoey said:


> I don't know what the situation is in Canada, but in the UK, Aberlour tends to be quite competitively priced and widely distributed*. If you can find their (less common) A'Bunadh malt, that's a much nicer dram than the standard expression.
> 
> *Not quite as common as Jura, which seems to be everywhere these days, and almost always discounted.


 
 Aberlour is everywhere here, too -- at least, in BC. The A'Bunadh is very, very good. On the Caol Ila front, a friend brought me back a bottle of the 12 year via duty-free, and as an "inexpensive" peated option, it's also very nice. With the smoke element being slightly reminiscent of bacon, I consider this more of a "breakfast whisky".


----------



## PalJoey

arnoldjamtart said:


> Aberlour is everywhere here, too -- at least, in BC. The A'Bunadh is very, very good. On the Caol Ila front, a friend brought me back a bottle of the 12 year via duty-free, and as an "inexpensive" peated option, it's also very nice. With the smoke element being slightly reminiscent of bacon, I consider this more of a "breakfast whisky".


 
 Caol Ila is still one my all time favourites. The standard expression is good, but the Distillers Edition (Moscatel cask finish) is definitely worth seeking out.


----------



## DJScope

paljoey said:


> Caol Ila is still one my all time favourites. The standard expression is good, but the Distillers Edition (Moscatel cask finish) is definitely worth seeking out.




Coal Ila starts from $200 a bottle here in Australia. Their bottles are good but I wouldn't pay that price from em.


----------



## Chris J

paljoey said:


> I don't know what the situation is in Canada, but in the UK, Aberlour tends to be quite competitively priced and widely distributed*. If you can find their (less common) A'Bunadh malt, that's a much nicer dram than the standard expression.
> 
> *Not quite as common as Jura, which seems to be everywhere these days, and almost always discounted.




To be exact, I am in Ontario.

We can get Aberlour 10 year old, 12 year old, 16 year old, 18 year old and the A'Bunadh.
The 10 and 12 yesr old are very reasonably priced out here.

We rarely get Jura.


----------



## shane55

paljoey said:


> Caol Ila is still one my all time favourites. The standard expression is good, but the Distillers Edition (Moscatel cask finish) is definitely worth seeking out.


 
  
 Of all the Islay brews, this is my favorite. And cask strength is amazing.


----------



## Chris J

Two massive thumbs up for Caol Ila.
One of my very favourites. :tongue_smile:


----------



## DJScope

Any of you guys tasted anything from BenRiach distillery?


----------



## mrscotchguy

chris j said:


> Two massive thumbs up for Caol Ila.
> One of my very favourites. :tongue_smile:




This. I've always been a fan of Caol Ila. I was introduced early in my whisk(e)y drinking exploration days. It quickly became my winter dram.

I enjoy drizzling Caol Ila over Bloody Marys and throwing in beef jerky or bacon instead of veggies....


----------



## DJScope

mrscotchguy said:


> This. I've always been a fan of Caol Ila. I was introduced early in my whisk(e)y drinking exploration days. It quickly became my winter dram.
> 
> I enjoy drizzling Caol Ila over Bloody Marys and throwing in beef jerky or bacon instead of veggies....


 
  
 MMMMM.... Love beef jerky and crispy bacon rashers with a nice peated whisky!


----------



## Tai1or Made

Need to whiskey soon.

Currently drinking Bombay Sapphire.

I know...







Want to try this Caol Ila.


----------



## mrscotchguy

tai1or made said:


> Need to whiskey soon.
> 
> Currently drinking Bombay Sapphire.
> 
> ...




Gin is delicious, we're actually aging our own Old Tom gin in 6L barrels for my shop to serve at our bar. Take that Ron! 

Gin is exploding now, and quite delicious when mixed appropriately. But I had to know what peat would do to gin. So I took a 1L barrel about a year or so back and aged some rum for a short bit to "prime" the barrel with flavor so I could make some _Arggbeg_! I took that barrel and aged gin in it to see what happened... beautiful magical smokey gin-bliss!

That's just one of the many experiments we're doing, and it's so much fun tasting the results...


----------



## Tai1or Made

mrscotchguy said:


> beautiful magical smokey gin-bliss!


 
  
 Do want.


----------



## mrscotchguy

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/She1j6cLF_M[/VIDEO]

Shameless plug... In case you want to know what I do


----------



## ArnoldJamtart

djscope said:


> Any of you guys tasted anything from BenRiach distillery?


 
 Some buddies of mine are doing a BenRiach and GlenDronach tasting next month, which I'm sadly going to be out of town for. Both distilleries gave them some of their higher-end stuff (pro tip: start a local whisky club and make enough waves that the distilleries take you seriously!). I've enjoyed plenty of GlenDronach (the 12 year is one of the best sherry options I've had for its price), but if I've had any of the BenRiach line, it didn't stick in my brain or appear in my tasting notes.
  
 I did manage to snag an amazing 16 year old single-cask bottle of Bowmore from a SMWS tasting on Friday that I'm pretty excited about!


----------



## shane55

mrscotchguy said:


> Shameless plug... In case you want to know what I do


 
  
 Wait... that's YOU?
  
 How freakin' cool is that?
  
 Now I _*really*_ understand your 'Location'  "Scotland... I wish"
 Me too, of course.


----------



## mrscotchguy

shane55 said:


> Wait... that's YOU?
> 
> How freakin' cool is that?
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## DJScope

arnoldjamtart said:


> Some buddies of mine are doing a BenRiach and GlenDronach tasting next month, which I'm sadly going to be out of town for. Both distilleries gave them some of their higher-end stuff (pro tip: start a local whisky club and make enough waves that the distilleries take you seriously!). I've enjoyed plenty of GlenDronach (the 12 year is one of the best sherry options I've had for its price), but if I've had any of the BenRiach line, it didn't stick in my brain or appear in my tasting notes.
> 
> I did manage to snag an amazing 16 year old single-cask bottle of Bowmore from a SMWS tasting on Friday that I'm pretty excited about!


 
  
 The BenRiach 12 Sherry Cask was probably the one that stuck with me the most when I went to my first Whisky Show. It's always the stall I'm most excited about when I got there. Not sure why, but it just tasted perfect to me.


----------



## Amish

I've had this bottle for over three years now, bought it back in Jan. 2012. Having a bit tonight. It is the best scotch I've ever had and I've had many. Good stuff.
  
 I've not had the opportunity to taste anything over 21 years of age. Anyone local want to give me a sip of that old stuff feel free to drop by lol.
  
 This: Balblair 1997 Highland single malt


----------



## Chris J

Cracked open a bottle of Johnny Walker Black last night.
I had forgotten just how very fine this blend is.
A nice balance of peppery, peatiness balanced by a hint of sweetness.
I think this stuff gets overlooked and ignored because it is "just a blend".


----------



## mrscotchguy

Not to get too high-and-mighty, but if you knew what Diageo did to their blends, you would probably want to stick to their single malts...

That said, it's one of the better blends on the market. If you enjoy Johnnie Black, try out Famous Grouse Black. I prefer mixing Johnnie's Black in my favorite drink, the Maime Taylor, but I'd rather have Grouse in my Bloody Mary (substitute a thick cut of bacon or beef jerky for the vegetables, because who are we kidding, they just get in the way of drinking). I prefer to float Ardbeg or Caol Ila on top just to bring out more peat!


----------



## Chris J

mrscotchguy said:


> Not to get too high-and-mighty, but if you knew what Diageo did to their blends, you would probably want to stick to their single malts...
> 
> That said, it's one of the better blends on the market. If you enjoy Johnnie Black, try out Famous Grouse Black. I prefer mixing Johnnie's Black in my favorite drink, the Maime Taylor, but I'd rather have Grouse in my Bloody Mary (substitute a thick cut of bacon or beef jerky for the vegetables, because who are we kidding, they just get in the way of drinking). I prefer to float Ardbeg or Caol Ila on top just to bring out more peat!




Ummm.....OK......what do they do to their blends?
I'm going to guess they add food colouring?
Please don't say "artificial flavouring"! :eek:


----------



## Amish

So this morning I was instructed (from a friend not here  ) that keeping whisky for a number of years once opened is a no no as over time the flavor and alcohol level changes. I had no idea! Seems I need to start drinking my whisky faster!! lol


----------



## ArnoldJamtart

amish said:


> So this morning I was instructed (from a friend not here  ) that keeping whisky for a number of years once opened is a no no as over time the flavor and alcohol level changes. I had no idea! Seems I need to start drinking my whisky faster!! lol


The alcohol shouldn't go anywhere in a sealed bottle. More oxygen in the bottle will change the flavor over time, but that's not *necessarily* a bad thing.


----------



## PalJoey

amish said:


> So this morning I was instructed (from a friend not here  ) that keeping whisky for a number of years once opened is a no no as over time the flavor and alcohol level changes. I had no idea! Seems I need to start drinking my whisky faster!! lol


 
 According to whisky experts, it isn't a good idea to keep it too long in the bottle, once opened.
  
 I have never encountered that problem, as I can't imagine a bottle of whisky lasting that long once it enters my house..


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> According to whisky experts, it isn't a good idea to keep it too long in the bottle, once opened.
> 
> I have never encountered that problem, as I can't imagine a bottle of whisky lasting that long once it enters my house..




I have over 100 open bottles of whisk(e)y open at home and squirrel'd away at various family and friend's home, and hundreds of bottles open at my bar. This does not include the several dozen non-whisk(e)y spirits, cordials, and amaros that I keep on hand. So... I can comfortablely say... it all depends on the whisk(e)y.

Getting past only keeping one bottle of sumthin' sumthin' on hand at a time, that's your choice, but since we can all agree that there's no one headphone to rule them all, the same goes that much more for drink.

I collect bottles as a "library" of sorts. So I can comfortablely confirm that most open bottles are safe to store post-opening. If you plan to store them responsibly, by keeping them out of sunlight, direct heat, or major temperature swings, then most bottles should last infinitely with little care, unlike wine or beer.

For those worried, you can always vacuum-seal or transfer your beloved favorite or rare bottles into smaller containers to reduce the amount of oxygen influence.

All that said, I purpose a question... does the whisk(e)y truly change, or has your palate evolved?

Heavily sherried or wine influenced whisk(e)ys can oxidize, for better or worse... but it's extremely rare to notice changes within the whisk(e)y if leave little headspace in the bottle and are not opening and resealing frequently. One of my favorite experiments is to actually let a heavy sherried Speyside, like Aberlour, breath for a couple hours (like decanting a red wine) and comparing side-by-side with a fresh glass. 

Be aware, if you are smelling your bottle several times a week, drinking it periodically, and letting it sit out exposed to tons of light, there's a good chance you'll notice some degrees of change, probably for the worse.

Certain oxidation can be beautiful... especially amaros!


----------



## SunByrne

I'm more of a beer/wine guy, but I enjoy a good whiskey from time to time, preferably Irish in origin. (I find most American stuff too sweet and Scotch just tastes burnt to me much of the time.)
  
 Anyway, earlier this year I went to Europe for 3 weeks, which included a stop in Dublin for a few days. On Easter Sunday, I did the Jameson distillery tour. It was OK (certainly not as good as the Guinness tour I did the day before), but the shop at the end was great. They sell a "distillery reserve" 12-year old Jameson that they only sell at the distillery, nowhere else. Not cheap, sure, but not outrageous at all, so I bought a bottle as my souvenir for the Dublin part of my trip.
  
 I was saving it for an event with a buddy of mine, but we had to reschedule for who knows when. Last night I couldn't stand the wait anymore and tried it. Normally I'm only kind of lukewarm on Jameson (I guess it's probably my favorite of the cheap stuff, certainly by a mile over American cheap stuff like JD), and I haven't tried the Jameson 18-year, which I'm told is good, so I wasn't sure what to expect.
  
 Turns out, it's *excellent*. Great smoothness, less of the bourbon-y taste of the cheaper Jameson, more malt and apple and, of course, vanilla. Probably my new favorite whiskey—I actually like it even better than the Redbreast that's sometimes in the cabinet. Of course, next time I need a bottle I'll probably still get the Redbreast since I'm not planning to fly to Dublin just for a bottle of whiskey. But still, really excellent stuff.
  
 Anyone else had a chance to try this?


----------



## mrscotchguy

sunbyrne said:


> I'm more of a beer/wine guy, but I enjoy a good whiskey from time to time, preferably Irish in origin. (I find most American stuff too sweet and Scotch just tastes burnt to me much of the time.)
> 
> Anyway, earlier this year I went to Europe for 3 weeks, which included a stop in Dublin for a few days. On Easter Sunday, I did the Jameson distillery tour. It was OK (certainly not as good as the Guinness tour I did the day before), but the shop at the end was great. They sell a "distillery reserve" 12-year old Jameson that they only sell at the distillery, nowhere else. Not cheap, sure, but not outrageous at all, so I bought a bottle as my souvenir for the Dublin part of my trip.
> 
> ...


 
 I've had all the commercially available Jamesons, and without sounding too high-and-mighty, I just cannot get too into blended whiskies.  Jameson on a whole is not a bad product, but with all the other expressions offered from the Midleton Distillery, most deliver a bit of a bit more bang for the buck. I generally lean towards Powers, Paddy's, Green Spot... and above all Rebreast (though this is a "Pure Pot Still" whiskey)!
  
 Jameson 12 Year was great when it was $35 (USD), but now that the gap is much closer, if you haven't already, consider purchasing a bottle of Redbreast.  I humbly feel that the Redbreast out-performs even the Midleton Rare.  Ignoring _price _all together and just sampling _blind_, most would agree!
  
 That said, *most *Scotch whisky is non-peated, so the burnt flavors you are tasting will be more noticeable in blends where they use small quantities of peated malts to add dimension to very mild styles.  The vast majority Single Malts have no measurable peat content and will have more similarity to Irish Whiskey than dissimilarity... especially lowland malts.
  
 I would be curious to try the Distillery Edition Jameson, though as of last year, Midleton was offering it as a 10 Year expression, so I'm very curious what they are changing from their standard 12 Year (cask, malt percentage, smaller batch, etc.).  If you can, would you post a picture for reference?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Chris J

mrscotchguy said:


> I've had all the commercially available Jamesons, and without sounding too high-and-mighty, I just cannot get too into blended whiskies.  Jameson on a whole is not a bad product, but with all the other expressions offered from the Midleton Distillery, most deliver a bit of a bit more bang for the buck. I generally lean towards Powers, Paddy's, Green Spot... and above all Rebreast (though this is a "Pure Pot Still" whiskey)!
> 
> Jameson 12 Year was great when it was $35 (USD), but now that the gap is much closer, if you haven't already, consider purchasing a bottle of Redbreast.  I humbly feel that the Redbreast out-performs even the Midleton Rare.  Ignoring _price_ all together and just sampling _blind_, most would agree!
> 
> ...




What don't you like about blends? 
For example, Johnny Walker Black?
You also mentioned earlier that I would be surprised if I knew what was in Scotch blends.......so.....what's in them?


----------



## PalJoey

chris j said:


> What don't you like about blends?
> For example, Johnny Walker Black?
> You also mentioned earlier that I would be surprised if I knew what was in Scotch blends.......so.....what's in them?


 
 Blends tend to be more homogenous (a minus), but also more consistent (a plus). Single malts (the good ones, at least) have more individual character to their taste than blends.
  
 Many distilleries produce more whisky than their tax quota allows under their own brand, and sell the surplus to blended whisky companies. A smaller number sell their over-quota production to supermarkets for their 'own label' single malts. Legally, you're not supposed to know the origins of these, but Sainsbury's sadly discontinued Islay single malt was almost certainly Caol Ila, who also supply (I believe) a percentage of what makes up Famous Grouse.


----------



## Chris J

paljoey said:


> Blends tend to be more homogenous (a minus), but also more consistent (a plus). Single malts (the good ones, at least) have more individual character to their taste than blends.
> 
> Many distilleries produce more whisky than their tax quota allows under their own brand, and sell the surplus to blended whisky companies. A smaller number sell their over-quota production to supermarkets for their 'own label' single malts. Legally, you're not supposed to know the origins of these, but Sainsbury's sadly discontinued Islay single malt was almost certainly Caol Ila, who also supply (I believe) a percentage of what makes up Famous Grouse.




thanks, but that doesn't tell me what's in a blend.
Grain Whisky
Single malts
Colouring? Probably?
and....? Anything else?


----------



## mrscotchguy

*Hard facts on blends*

Blends are made of 4 basic ingredients: Malt whisk(e)y, grain whisk(e)y, water, and carmel color.

So what's the big deal you ask? Where to begin... 

Grain whisk(e)y is essentially high-proof vodka aged in barrels that have been used to the point where they have become essentially neutral... no longer adding or subtracting flavor, color, or character to the final product.

Grain whisk(e)y is added to a slurry of precisely measured sources of Malt Whisk(e)y falling strictly within a secret, proprietary recipe. The malt content can often require 30 or more distilleries and often various ages of each in order to reach consistency batch to batch.

The blending process itself is an artform. It truly is. The amount of variation can be daunting and it take the most refined nose and palate to create millions of bottles that taste identical each time.

That said, blended whisk(e)y, despite the skillful production, has less significantly less complexity and depth of flavor than a similarly priced Malt. For most of the world this is just fine. Unfortunately, the bulk of whisk(e)y drinkers come from China and India, where marketing and demand prevent technically superior prodcut from going mainstream just due to the overwhelming person-to-bottle ratio.

So why is Malt "better", you ask?

Now, to be fair, personal preference always rules over technical, hypothetical, or practical advantage. Just as the HD800 is technically better than the HD650, but I listen to my HD650 morw because I get more day-to-day enjoyment out of it...

But if all things were equal... and production cost, advertising cost, and quality were eqaul, we would see more similar pricing. In the real world, you can get what you pay for, or get what a company pays for, but get significantly less.

The way blends are marketed, it's like the companies are suggesting that their blends are just as high quality and deserve the high price, even though they are using second-stock (or worse...) to build their brand.

Why bother with all the advertising when you could just make a Malt? Here's where it gets interesting... still with me?

So we said Grain + Malt(s) = Blend... but we never touched on the ratios. The hard truth is most entry blends (Dewar's, Johnnie Red, etc.) will have only 10-15% Malt. That's 85-90% aged vodka! 

Time to experiment. Grab yourself some vodka and your favorite Scotch, Bourbon, or Single Malt Irish. Now pour yourself a 1oz shot of vodka and add 1/10 oz of your go-to brown stuff. 

Doesn't sound too pleasant, huh? But imagine if we make it more realistic... if you went after your Grey Goose, Titos, or even your Smirnoff... you went a few shelves too high. 

Think bigger. Blended whisk(e)y is business first, whisk(e)y second; just the opposite if the Malt business, well, usually. Refractory colum stills produce thousands of gallon at a time. Looking more like a factory than an artisan operation, Grain production is made simply to offset the enormous costs of aging all that Malt Whisk(e)y. 

Back to your "house" blend... you better start over with a bottle of Bartons vodka and your favorite whisk(e)y. Sound pleasant? Nope, probably not. But we'll darken it up anyways to make it look better, using e150a carmel color.

You can see why they like using peated Scotch as filler... easy way to add dimension to a blend. 

Now if you're still enjoying blends, there's nothing wrong with that. I still listen to my Koss KSC-75 while doing yardwork or while walking the dog... 

... but no one ever goes to McDonalds, pays for a Big Mac and expects a bone-in Prime Rib. At least we all know what we're getting when we pull into the drive-through :evil: .


----------



## Chris J

mrscotchguy said:


> *Hard facts on blends*
> 
> Blends are made of 4 basic ingredients: Malt whisk(e)y, grain whisk(e)y, water, and carmel color.
> 
> So we said Grain + Malt(s) = Blend... but we never touched on the ratios. The hard truth is most entry blends (Dewar's, Johnnie Red, etc.) will have only 10-15% Malt. That's 85-90% aged vodka!




Whew!
I thought you were going to say they put some nasty chemicals in it for "preservatives" or something more nefarious! 

I don't drink house blends, personally, I don't prefer Johnny Walker Red either, but I'm sure it does have it's fans!


----------



## SunByrne

mrscotchguy said:


> Jameson 12 Year was great when it was $35 (USD), but now that the gap is much closer, if you haven't already, consider purchasing a bottle of Redbreast.
> 
> I would be curious to try the Distillery Edition Jameson, though as of last year, Midleton was offering it as a 10 Year expression, so I'm very curious what they are changing from their standard 12 Year (cask, malt percentage, smaller batch, etc.).  If you can, would you post a picture for reference?


 
  
 If you look back at my original post, you'll see I did, in fact, compare it to Redbreast. I like Redbreast a lot (great choice there), but I thought this was even better. That may have been just a first impression kind of thing, though—now that I've had a little more, I think "better" might be wrong, maybe "different, but just as enjoyable."
  
 So, here's the pic you wanted.


----------



## RCBinTN

mrscotchguy said:


> Shameless plug... In case you want to know what I do


 
  
 Way cool.  I want your job or "career path."


----------



## mrscotchguy

rcbintn said:


> Way cool.  I want your job or "career path."




Haha, it has its moments. Just got home from a gig... had to talk up some local Bourbon and Broker's gin in a Classic Cocktail 101 course at a bar on the other side of town. The event was suppose to last for one hour, ended up talking for 2, and pouring martinis and old fashioneds for another 2, haha!

It certainly isn't for everyone and is tough trying to get people to get on board with vermouth, but I like a challenge.


----------



## reddog

mrscotchguy said:


> Haha, it has its moments. Just got home from a gig... had to talk up some local Bourbon and Broker's gin in a Classic Cocktail 101 course at a bar on the other side of town. The event was suppose to last for one hour, ended up talking for 2, and pouring martinis and old fashioneds for another 2, haha!
> 
> It certainly isn't for everyone and is tough trying to get people to get on board with vermouth, but I like a challenge.



I use to dislike vermouth till a bartender, I know made me a few cocktails and old fashioned. I now like a cocktail now and then. But I would rather have a nice shot of single-malt scotch. And I have developed a taste for chartreuse. You do have a fascinating occupation, please be well.


----------



## mrscotchguy

reddog said:


> I use to dislike vermouth till a bartender, I know made me a few cocktails and old fashioned. I now like a cocktail now and then. But I would rather have a nice shot of single-malt scotch. And I have developed a taste for chartreuse. You do have a fascinating occupation, please be well.




I, like most bartenders, am in *love* with Chartreuse. That's one of those ingredients, no matter how good it is on its own, it's always better in a well made drink! That said, a sip Yellow Chartreuse VEP is heavenly enough to give a good sinner the chills :evil: !


----------



## Rearwing

Highland Park is well worth a try!
  
  
 file:///Users/DSW_4103.jpg


----------



## mrscotchguy

mrscotchguy said:


> I, like most bartenders, am in *love* with Chartreuse. That's one of those ingredients, no matter how good it is on its own, it's always better in a well made drink! That said, a sip Yellow Chartreuse VEP is heavenly enough to give a good sinner the chills :evil: !




I want Odin, bad! I'm quite fond of Freya


----------



## PalJoey

rearwing said:


> Highland Park is well worth a try!
> 
> 
> file:///Users/DSW_4103.jpg


 
 A superb whisky, and has the advantage of being widely available (in the UK at least).


----------



## RCBinTN

My preferences:
 Scotch - Glenfiddich 12 (for mixing w/ soda or Perrier), Talisker 10, Oban 14, Macallan 12.  Have not yet tried the Lagavulin or Laphroaig - thanks for the tips.
 Bourbon - many more, since I live in Tennessee - George T. Stagg (Buffalo Trace - a once/year treat and Wow), Willett XCF (finished in Grand Marnier barrels), Rowan's Creek (another Willett product), Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve.  There are many variations available from the distilleries.
 Whiskey - Jack Daniel's Single Barrel - but need to find the right barrel .
  
 Enjoy responsibly,
 RCBinTN


----------



## PalJoey

rcbintn said:


> My preferences:
> Scotch - Glenfiddich 12 (for mixing w/ soda or Perrier), Talisker 10, Oban 14, Macallan 12.  Have not yet tried the Lagavulin or Laphroaig - thanks for the tips.
> Bourbon - many more, since I live in Tennessee - George T. Stagg (Buffalo Trace - a once/year treat and Wow), Willett XCF (finished in Grand Marnier barrels), Rowan's Creek (another Willett product), Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve.  There are many variations available from the distilleries.
> Whiskey - Jack Daniel's Single Barrel - but need to find the right barrel .
> ...


 
 Just so you are forewarned, Lagavulin and Laphroaig are at the extreme end of the Islay flavour spectrum.


----------



## Chris J

rearwing said:


> Highland Park is well worth a try!
> 
> 
> file:///Users/DSW_4103.jpg




Highland Park is one of the very finest, absolutely great Scotches.
One of the Kings of Scotch!


----------



## mrscotchguy

Stoked for tomorrow. I have been collecting Kilchoman expressions since I visited the distillery in 2011. I'll be hosting a tasting at my store with 10 different expressions of Kilchoman to signify their 10th anniversary. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## RCBinTN

A friend just acquired a couple bottles of Colonel Taylor Single Barrel.  I will check it out next week.  It out-scored Pappy 23 at last year's competition, scoring a 97.  
 Another fine product from Buffalo Trace.


----------



## PalJoey

After one underwhelming 'own label' supermarket Speyside (Asda), I now have a bottle of Waitrose's equivalent.
  
 Oh, it's so much better! Okay, Waitrose 'own label' single malts are around £30 instead of £20, which puts them up against named distilleries, but still...


----------



## parfaitelumiere

I like some scottish drinks, ambient temperatures, some drops of water, or none, sometimes with a good coffee, alternatively coffe and speyside, sometimes only whisky, but more some shores or more smokey taste.
 I have some good glasses, with aroma dispender, and round shape, and a small silver flask for nomad use lol.
 I like the story about the old no 7, telling a guy and his girlfriend went to USA to get free, and he did what he knews, making whiskey, and get the first to sell cask matured drink sold in glass bottles, instead of waterclear brand new whiskey in jugs.
 I like to keep my drinks in crystal bottles.
 Will take a shot of my listening rig, bottles, and glasses.


----------



## PalJoey

Currently on the Sainsbury's own label Highland single malt, which must be one of the best whisky bargains around. Unfortunately, others share this view, which means that it is often out of stock at my local branch.


----------



## MarcelE

Just found out this thread.
 Whisky lover here as well. Goes very well with some late night listening with headphones. 
 List is too long write down but I've had Highland Park, Laphroaig 10, Oban, Macallan, Benriach (rum finish), Glenmorangie, Aberlour, Talisker, Bruichladdich etc.
 Some blends and bourbons (Woodford Reserve, but I have no problem with Jim Beam as well) as well.
 Right now I have a Glenfarclas 105 open (60% Cask Strength, heavily sherried), needs some waterdrops to get the percentage a bit lower (imo).


----------



## PalJoey

The Pogues have launched their own whiskey.


----------



## shane55

paljoey said:


> The Pogues have launched their own whiskey.


 
  
 Best buy as much as possible now before MacGowan drinks it all...


----------



## RCBinTN

paljoey said:


> The Pogues have launched their own whiskey.


 
  
 I will be interested in impressions on the Pogue whiskey.  They are located in Maysville, KY, a place to which I frequently travel on business.
  
 Thanks -
 RCB


----------



## superjawes

Birthday present from the wife...



I already knew that the Woodford Double Oaked was good. Blade and Bow is okay--not quite as smooth as I like it. I've only tried the Barterhouse once so far, but initial impressions are good.


----------



## RCBinTN

Now for something totally different:
 Ron Zacapa 23-yr Rum from Guatemala!!
  
 Cheers -
 RCB


----------



## mrscotchguy

superjawes said:


> Birthday present from the wife...
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew that the Woodford Double Oaked was good. Blade and Bow is okay--not quite as smooth as I like it. I've only tried the Barterhouse once so far, but initial impressions are good.


 
 Barterhouse is my favorite of the Orphan Barrel line-up.  I am going to be hosting a tasting with the full range (with the exception of Old Blowhart, since it's impossible to get that bottle now).  I'll try to post picture at some point.  
  
 I've heard good things about Blade and Bow... any specifics?


----------



## superjawes

Had a "few" more glasses of all three...

Barterhouse is definitely more memorable, and even has a sweetness that I really, really like.

To be honest, I had to look up someone else's review to remind me of the Blade and Bow, and I think I agree with the phrase "lacking character." It's fine to drink, but I don't get anything special out of it. Also, it's priced ~$50. There are many other bourbons I would choose at that price.

EDIT: So I know that I like Barterhouse, Four Roses, and Woodford...I've been wanting to expand into Scotch, but I haven't really hit anything that I've loved. Dewar's White Label got the closest. Glenlivet was so-so, and I was not a fan of Jonnie Walker Black. Any suggestions, or am I just a bourbon person?


----------



## MarcelE

superjawes said:


> Had a "few" more glasses of all three...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

There are so many different flavours of Scotch, it depends on what you like.
Most Islay whiskies are smokey/peaty, others are matured in sherry casks to give a sweeter/nuttier flavour.
You can't go wrong imo with Macallan (most of them are matured in sherry casks) or Glenmorangie, but for a smokey whisky there's Laphroaig, Talisker or Lagavulin.
Glenlivet is imo not that interesting flavourwise (though there are different bottles) and people seem to recommend it for beginning whisky drinker because it doesn't cross borders flavourwise, an easy whisky.
Though I do like bourbon as well, even the standard Jim Beam but prefer Woodford, I find most scotch have more 'layers/flavoured'.
(the bourbon I have now is Buffalo Trace)


----------



## PalJoey

marcele said:


> superjawes said:
> 
> 
> > Had a "few" more glasses of all three...
> ...


 
 Bourbon, over here in England, is not widely available apart from the most obvious brands starting with 'J'.
  
 However, I did get a bottle of Buffalo Trace from Waitrose. Although the first couple of glasses were a little odd to the tastebuds of this Scotch drinker, I soon started enjoying it a lot.


----------



## earthpeople

I've started getting into scotch lately. The two that I've had most so far are Macallan 12 and Laphroaig 18. I'm still inexperienced but I find the Macallan 12 to be very easy to drink. The Laphroaig is nice too but it took me a little bit to warm up to it, probably because of the smokiness.


----------



## superjawes

marcele said:


> There are so many different flavours of Scotch, it depends on what you like.



Well that's why I was asking! 



> Most Islay whiskies are smokey/peaty, others are matured in sherry casks to give a sweeter/nuttier flavour.
> You can't go wrong imo with Macallan (most of them are matured in sherry casks) or Glenmorangie, but for a smokey whisky there's Laphroaig, Talisker or Lagavulin.
> Glenlivet is imo not that interesting flavourwise (though there are different bottles) and people seem to recommend it for beginning whisky drinker because it doesn't cross borders flavourwise, an easy whisky.
> Though I do like bourbon as well, even the standard Jim Beam but prefer Woodford, I find most scotch have more 'layers/flavoured'.
> (the bourbon I have now is Buffalo Trace)


And this is basically what I was looking for. I have lots of Scotch available for purchase, but not a lot of direction to what I would like/dislike. Macallan sounds like a good starting point for me as I know I like sweeter bourbons.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

superjawes said:


> Well that's why I was asking!
> And this is basically what I was looking for. I have lots of Scotch available for purchase, but not a lot of direction to what I would like/dislike. Macallan sounds like a good starting point for me as I know I like sweeter bourbons.




If you like sweet you should try some Auchentoshan, a lovely Lowlander with a sweet floral bouquet. Used to switch it up when I started to get tired of Islays (very rarely).


----------



## PalJoey

superjawes said:


> Well that's why I was asking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Give Highland Park a try. It really is an excellent whisky.


----------



## RCBinTN

I have enjoyed Macallan and Talisker.  My favorite used to be Oban but the price is up to around $75 so a rare treat.


----------



## MarcelE

Ah yes Highland Park.
That was my first real whisky. It's got a bit of everything taste-wise, you can't go wrong with Highland Park as well. 
Wow the Oban $75,-? Was it the 14years? That is usally available around here (Holland) around 35,- euro (around $40 ,-).
I guess bourbon is more expensive here then in America.


----------



## RCBinTN

Yes, the Oban is the 14-yr.  I would keep a stock if it was available for 35 Euro.  I live in Tennessee, so bourbon is cheaper here.  There is great bourbon and a large selection available for $30-40.


----------



## superjawes

Yeah, bourbon is just American (US) whiskey. I imagine that anyone in Europe would probably pay a similar premium as we do to get most scotches.


----------



## mrscotchguy

superjawes said:


> Yeah, bourbon is just American (US) whiskey. I imagine that anyone in Europe would probably pay a similar premium as we do to get most scotches.




Well said.


----------



## tackytiger

I've just finished the last bottle of Ardmore that I bulk bought from Asda when it was £25 a bottle.
  
 It was by far the favourite single malt that I tried.
  
 Unfortunately this one was discontinued and the new 40% "legacy" offering from Ardmore has much less depth to it.
  
 I've been advised to try Old Pulteney next...


----------



## Oklahoma

superjawes said:


> Yeah, bourbon is just American (US) whiskey. I imagine that anyone in Europe would probably pay a similar premium as we do to get most scotches.


 
 Yeah something about shipping across the pond seems to add a little to the cost.  I enjoy my scotch and whiskey; and I seem to enjoy the nicer ones, which might explain why there are fewer on my shelf.  I currently have:
 Whiskey:
 Loonshine (local MN whiskey)
 Jack Daniels Single Barrel
 Woodford Reserve
  
 Scotch:
 Glenlivet 12yr
 Oban Little Bay (small barrel aged)
 Oban Distillers Edition (double aged)
 Glenlivet Archive 21yr


----------



## RCBinTN

oklahoma said:


> Yeah something about shipping across the pond seems to add a little to the cost.  I enjoy my scotch and whiskey; and I seem to enjoy the nicer ones, which might explain why there are fewer on my shelf.  I currently have:
> Whiskey:
> Loonshine (local MN whiskey)
> Jack Daniels Single Barrel
> ...


 
  
 Loonshine!  What's that like?


----------



## Oklahoma

rcbintn said:


> Loonshine!  What's that like?


 
 It is different.  It is unaged and charcoal filtered and comes out very light.  It has less bite than many other whiskeys and scotches I have tried but wouldn't put it as mellow.  The flavors are more floral and sweet, similar to some Gins, than woody.

 It runs about $40 a bottle if people were interested and wanted to contact me via PM I would be willing to pick up and ship them a bottle.


----------



## OddE

wildcatsare1 said:


> If you like sweet you should try some Auchentoshan, a lovely Lowlander with a sweet floral bouquet. Used to switch it up when I started to get tired of Islays (very rarely).


 
  
 -Not a bad suggestion at all. Also, I'd suggest the Isle of Jura - I haven't enjoyed a sip of it in ages, but I have a distinct memory of a very floral, sweet and enjoyable whisky.
  
 Tonight's treat: A Caol Ila 25yo which assaulted me last time I passed through Aberdeen Airport.


----------



## labrat




----------



## Chris J

marcele said:


> Ah yes Highland Park.
> That was my first real whisky. It's got a bit of everything taste-wise, you can't go wrong with Highland Park as well.
> Wow the Oban $75,-? Was it the 14years? That is usally available around here (Holland) around 35,- euro (around $40 ,-).
> I guess bourbon is more expensive here then in America.




Ahhhh......Highland Park! Outstanding!




superjawes said:


> Yeah, bourbon is just American (US) whiskey. I imagine that anyone in Europe would probably pay a similar premium as we do to get most scotches.




Try Highland Park, or as suggested earlier........The Macallan


----------



## labrat




----------



## mrscotchguy

My weekend. Sitting outside my bar watching the music festival just off the curb, enjoying a flight and a cigar. Goes to show you, music makes booze better, and booze makes music better.


----------



## Oklahoma

labrat said:


> Is it Whiskey, or Bourbon?
> And no offense, but is it made by a family member?
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is a whiskey, and no unfortunately I have no relation to the makers.  I have had actual moonshine made with mead they called it honeyshine and wow; it took 5 gallons of mead to make 1 gallon of it.  It was like mead on steroids and while very sweet it could knock you flat.


----------



## labrat




----------



## PalJoey

odde said:


> -Not a bad suggestion at all. Also, I'd suggest the Isle of Jura - I haven't enjoyed a sip of it in ages, but I have a distinct memory of a very floral, sweet and enjoyable whisky.
> 
> Tonight's treat: A Caol Ila 25yo which assaulted me last time I passed through Aberdeen Airport.


 
 Caol Ila - one of my all-time favourites. Very definitely ticks all the Islay boxes, but not as aggressively so as Laphroaig or Lagavulin.


----------



## OddE

paljoey said:


> Caol Ila - one of my all-time favourites. Very definitely ticks all the Islay boxes, but not as aggressively so as Laphroaig or Lagavulin.


 
  
 -Amen. I first found a bottle made before they were last mothballed - a 1987 vintage, I think - in 2000 or so in Moscow, of all places - and I was hooked. Very much thrilled when the resumed production a few years ago.
  
 I mostly stay with Islays - Laphroaig most of the time, but I try to keep a selection of all seven (oops, eight, come to think of it) Islay distilleries' offerings on hand - not that other whiskies aren't excellent, mind - it is just that I've always had a soft spot for Islays - mostly from the southern part of the island, so I am somewhat amused that I appreciate Caol Ila as much as I do - because Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg and also Bowmore are rather more -ahem- in-your-face than Caol Ila has ever been...


----------



## MarcelE

Bruichladdich (Laddie Ten) and Port Charlotte are very nice too, enjoyed them very much.
 The taste is imo a bit different then the average malt (in fact they all have their own signature) but I like it.
 So many nice whiskies and trying them out is part of the journey.
 Below is a sherry bomb and has 60% abv. For me it needs some drops of water, in fact 2 or 3 teaspoons.
 After a while it's like a stronger Macallan.
  
 2 'ingredients' of enjoying music:


----------



## superjawes

Took a trip to Versailles, Kentucky on my vacation and took a tour of the Woodford Distillery. I definitely recommend it. Gorgeous area, and you get a proper whiskey tasting session of the Distiller's Select and Double Oaked at the end (if you're over 21). They also have some nice goodies in the store, if you're into that.

I think my next major vacation will be an extended stay in Kentucky to visit Maker's, Four Roses, Buffalo Trace, and maybe more...


----------



## RCBinTN

superjawes said:


> Took a trip to Versailles, Kentucky on my vacation and took a tour of the Woodford Distillery. I definitely recommend it. Gorgeous area, and you get a proper whiskey tasting session of the Distiller's Select and Double Oaked at the end (if you're over 21). They also have some nice goodies in the store, if you're into that.
> 
> I think my next major vacation will be an extended stay in Kentucky to visit Maker's, Four Roses, Buffalo Trace, and maybe more...


 
  
 Very nice.  You could travel the Kentucky bourbon trail from Elizabethtown to Lexington.  Hit all the distilleries along the way.


----------



## PalJoey

Bowmore Bourbon Cask, currently discounted to £25 at my local Sainsbury. Of course I bought a bottle!


----------



## RCBinTN

Colonel E.H. Taylor Single Barrel bourbon, Frankfort, Kentucky
 Mmmmm


----------



## reddog

rcbintn said:


> Colonel E.H. Taylor Single Barrel bourbon, Frankfort, Kentucky
> Mmmmm



That sounds good. I admit I have never tried single barrel or single malt bourbon. I need to try some. I have had so superb moonshine, very smooth, was shocked how smooth moonshine and be made.


----------



## santacore

rcbintn said:


> Colonel E.H. Taylor Single Barrel bourbon, Frankfort, Kentucky
> Mmmmm


 

 I think I have one of those unopened, hidden back in my whiskey cabinet. Going to have to dig that out and give it a go.


----------



## RCBinTN

Testing the 10-yr Laphroaig based on recos from this thread.
 Completely different taste than other single-malt scotches.


----------



## PalJoey

rcbintn said:


> Testing the 10-yr Laphroaig based on recos from this thread.
> Completely different taste than other single-malt scotches.


 

 Not all single malt fans like Laphroaig - it is an extreme taste even by Islay standards, and too much for some palates. I love it, and Lagavulin too, which is another polarising brand.


----------



## labrat




----------



## labrat




----------



## PalJoey

labrat said:


> I have been reading around the Internet about the Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength, NAS, 60 %, and I am getting very interested in trying this one out!
> Sadly, only chance getting a bottle here in Norway is taking a trip by plane outside Norway from our main airport here in Oslo.
> They have it in tax free shop there.
> Or call to a Swedish Systembolaget shop, have them get it to their shop and then take a trip over the border to get it.
> ...


 

 Is a bottle of whisky really worth 300 EUR? You're not paying for the quality (although Glenfarclas is a wonderful whisky), you're paying for several layers of international bureaucracy.


----------



## labrat




----------



## PalJoey

labrat said:


> The Macallan 10 years old Cask Strength is 300 EUR bought over the Internet and shipped here.
> I do find that a bit too much!
> I used to pay 50 EUR in the tax free shop, when they did supply them.
> The Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength, NAS, 60 % is 40 EUR in the tax free shop here, but I have to travel international to get into the shop!
> ...


 
 You need to find a job that sends you abroad on a regular basis, via a chain of tax free shops.

 Failing that, have you ever thought about getting into the smuggling business?


----------



## labrat




----------



## PalJoey

labrat said:


> I had a job that gave me that opportunity before.
> That time has passed.
> Smuggling?
> Like the Polish and Ukrainians are doing nowadays?
> ...


 

 Hit the high end of the market instead - the best of the best of the single malts, with a possible sideline in Armagnac and Calvados.
  
 If you get caught, claim it's a cultiral imperative and you are only doing what the vikings did before political correctness spoiled all the fun.


----------



## OddE

labrat said:


> I have been reading around the Internet about the Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength, NAS, 60 %, and I am getting very interested in trying this one out!
> Sadly, only chance getting a bottle here in Norway is taking a trip by plane outside Norway from our main airport here in Oslo.
> They have it in tax free shop there.


 
  
 -Doesn't Vinmonopolet stock it anymore? (It is listed on their website as item #1856701, NOK850/700ml)
  
 Or am I just being ignorant? Does the NAS signify it is different from the regular 105???


----------



## labrat




----------



## OddE

labrat said:


> It is the 105 regular, no age reference.
> I ordered a bottle, takes a week and they will call me!
> So bringing in some medicine against dark and cold evenings!


 
  
 -Aaah, now I get it. (When I encounter the acronym NAS, it most often means 'North American Specification' 
  
 Excellent choice as far as medicine goes; I am mostly using Laphroaig cask strength for the same purpose, but somewhere at the back of my cabinet there's a bottle of Glenfarclas 105...


----------



## mrscotchguy

Glenfarclas is good, one of my personal favorite Speysides we sell at my shop.  The 105 is a beast, but not one a generally recommend and longer.  After the most recent price jump (into the super-premium category), the value just isn't there.  There's so many great single malts at every price range, that I find it difficult to go out of the way to have something that is not "collector-grade" to be shipped at an extreme charge.  
  
 Personally, of all the Glenfarclas, the 10 Year and the 21 Year are my favorites from their core line.  Both of these slightly edge out the 17 Year, but from tastings I've hosted where we sample the entire "Vertical" range... the 17 Year is the clear crowd pleaser.  Outside of the core range, the Glenfarclas "Family Cask" series is on a whole other level.  Some of the best non-peated Scotch I have ever had an opportunity to try. If you're looking for exceptionally rare (and even collectible) whiskies, then I encourage everyone to look into a "Family Cask".  Pricing on these can be extreme, without question, but they will over deliver compared to nearly every thing else twice the price.
  
 With Scotch prices on the rise, it's hard to justify spending past $100 most of the time.  Beyond that price, you're purchasing a very specialized product.  Whisk(e)y and headphones share very similar parallels.  It's amazing how fast prices increase for subjective gains.  Ultimately, you palate will lead you down a unique path, the same way our ears do.  
  
 Here's a few fun parallels:
  
 Islay (and other Peated Scotch) = Planar Dynamic Cans
 Non-peated = Dynamic Cans
 Blends = Mainstream (Bose, Beats, etc)
 Proper Glassware = Dac or Amps
 Water = Cables 
 Distillery Tours = Headfi Meets
 Feis Ile (Whisky Fest) = RMAF
 Macallan = Audeze... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Slainte/ Cheers/ Salut


----------



## RCBinTN

Thanks to reviews on this thread, I recently sampled my first Laphroaig - the 10-yr.  Got to admit, I was cool on it to start but somehow it pulled me in.  By far the most peaty (is that a word?) of all the single-malt scotches I've ever tried.


----------



## PalJoey

Just had my first sip of Four Roses single barrel cask strength bourbon. Liking it so far.
  
 I was meeting up with an old friend in central London, so I had to visit Milroys whisky shop and see what looked tempting.


----------



## labrat




----------



## RCBinTN

Just acquired a couple of very interesting KY bourbons for the holiday season...
  - Pappy Van Winkle 15yr
  - William Larue Weller
 Google 'em and check out the market prices.
 It's good to deal faithfully with a local shop - got first refusal at list prices on these .
  
 Cheers and Happy Holidays to All - 
 RCB


----------



## santacore

rcbintn said:


> Just acquired a couple of very interesting KY bourbons for the holiday season...
> - Pappy Van Winkle 15yr
> - William Larue Weller
> Google 'em and check out the market prices.
> ...


 

 Nice pulls. Those are pretty much unobtainable here in CA. My buddy caught the Weller, by waiting in line for an hour on the day the store received their shipment. I don't have the time or patience for that stuff anymore. I'll just pour Bookers and be happy with the money saved.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Nice, we haven't received allocation yet at my store, but it looks like it's going to be a very dry year for PVW/BTAC...
  
 Luckily I scored a bottle of Slaughter House last night.


----------



## santacore

mrscotchguy said:


> Nice, we haven't received allocation yet at my store, but it looks like it's going to be a very dry year for PVW/BTAC...
> 
> Luckily I scored a bottle of Slaughter House last night.


 

 That's sad news. I figured it's because I'm in Los Angeles and all the pirates seem to be buying to resell, leaving true fans empty handed. Bummer.
  
 What's the word on the Slaughter House? I don't believe I have seen that locally, but will keep an eye out.


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> That's sad news. I figured it's because I'm in Los Angeles and all the pirates seem to be buying to resell, leaving true fans empty handed. Bummer.
> 
> What's the word on the Slaughter House? I don't believe I have seen that locally, but will keep an eye out.




It's kinda gimmicky, but the new thing is to finish Bourbon in wine barrels. Slaughter House is finished in Orin Swift Papillon casks. Super deep-rich mocha notes. Perfect for a cigar.

I'm hoping to get my hands on more weller 12 this year....


----------



## santacore

mrscotchguy said:


> It's kinda gimmicky, but the new thing is to finish Bourbon in wine barrels. Slaughter House is finished in Orin Swift Papillon casks. Super deep-rich mocha notes. Perfect for a cigar.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my hands on more weller 12 this year....


 

 My local store has "Straight Edge" for $54. Would you recommend this one?


----------



## mrscotchguy

I haven't tried it personally. But one of my customers (and friend) told me it's a must have! Might be even better than Slaughter House.


----------



## santacore

mrscotchguy said:


> I haven't tried it personally. But one of my customers (and friend) told me it's a must have! Might be even better than Slaughter House.


 

 I picked up 2 at my local BevBlo today. I had a few small pours and they it was tasty. A little too light in body, but excellent overall profile. I think if they bottled it in the 90's or low 100's it would have been dynamite. Finally a new bourbon that actually is worth the money paid. Cheers!


----------



## santacore

Found a Slaughter House at a store near work today. Opened it with a whiskey loving friend and we both agreed it's good juice.  A hair too smooth, but overall excellent profile that is very easy to drink, yet still complex. Good stuff!


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> Found a Slaughter House at a store near work today. Opened it with a whiskey loving friend and we both agreed it's good juice.  A hair too smooth, but overall excellent profile that is very easy to drink, yet still complex. Good stuff!




My thoughts exactly. I'm a bit uber-critical since I am lucky enough to try sooo many at work... I thought the wine cask was a bit exaggerated. It's still a great dram.

I tend to drink a ton of OGD 114° and Buffalo Trace.


----------



## PalJoey

BTW, whisky fans might enjoy the late Iain Banks' book _Raw Spirit_. Plenty of useful knowledge about Scotch, but also a lot of daft fun too.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Nice, I'll put it on my list. I'm currently reading Proof, Bourbon Straight, and The Curious Bartender. I was alos required to take my bottles home from work today. I hauled 14 boxes, most filled with goodies. What to drink....?


----------



## RCBinTN

FYI.
  
http://bottlebluebook.com/blog/11/Review:+2015+William+Larue+Weller


----------



## santacore

rcbintn said:


> FYI.
> 
> http://bottlebluebook.com/blog/11/Review:+2015+William+Larue+Weller


 

 Sure, rub it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Damn unobtainable in CA.


----------



## mrscotchguy

santacore said:


> Sure, rub it in. :evil:   Damn unobtainable in CA.




I have a few for the store... We will be doing our annual lottey soon


----------



## superjawes

Had to try Koval Single Barrel Bourbon as it is apparently a local (Chicagoland) whiskey. Not too bad. There's a lot of cinnamon spiciness, but not intense like Fireball is (although Fireball shots aren't bad from time to time).


----------



## mrscotchguy

superjawes said:


> Had to try Koval Single Barrel Bourbon as it is apparently a local (Chicagoland) whiskey. Not too bad. There's a lot of cinnamon spiciness, but not intense like Fireball is (although Fireball shots aren't bad from time to time).




Which whiskey from Koval? I'm fond of the Millet and the Bourbon. We've done a single barrel collab with Koval twice now.

First one was a Rye 2 year, 8 month. And the second was a 3 year using Toasted barrels for the Wheat mash and charred barrels for the Rye. The second collab tastes like basil curry!

Also, one of my highschool buddies works as one of their brand ambassadors. He's one of those crazy hipster mixologist... Always coming up with crazy, off the wall concoctions!


----------



## RCBinTN

santacore said:


> Sure, rub it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry about that.  One of the benefits of living close to the distiller.  A friend says the 2015 Weller beats the George T Stagg and that's a powerful statement.
 Tasting notes later in December.


----------



## santacore

I think a friend might have been lucky enough to grab one. I'll have to stop by over the holidays for a taste. Cheers!


----------



## bazelio

Boy I had some Jack Daniels 2013 Holiday Edition this past weekend...  and it was very very tasty.  By far the smoothest JD I've ever had, and bordering on a Scotch taste.  I suspect it's similar to the JD Single Barrel?  Not sure, but I'm having difficulty finding it online....  I suspect the supply has dried up.


----------



## RCBinTN

I am not familiar with the JD Holiday Edition, but am a big fan of their Single Barrel.  My local shop has a pretty decent barrel (the barrels vary somewhat in taste).  I always keep a bottle on the shelf as my son-in-law has now become a fan.


----------



## RCBinTN

A nice bourbon collection for the holiday season:
  - Pappy Van Winkle 15yr
  - William Larue Weller
  - Col. EH Taylor Single Barrel
  - Elmer T. Lee
  
 All are products of the Buffalo Trace Distillery.  Highly recommended!
  
 Merry Christmas and 
 Happy Holidays 
 to All.


----------



## CZ4A

Got me a couple of bottles this Christmas to add to my small, but growing, collection. Monkey Shoulder and Michter's US-1 Small Batch Bourbon, to be exact. I already have Yellow Spot and Whistlepig 10 Year, and recently finished off a bottle of Green Spot.


----------



## BrianovichIV

I just grabbed a bottle of The Dalmore 12-year and Crown Royal Reserve. Haven't opened the Crown yet but The Dalmore is very smooth, almost tastes more like a blend than a single malt.


----------



## mrscotchguy

brianovichiv said:


> I just grabbed a bottle of The Dalmore 12-year and Crown Royal Reserve. Haven't opened the Crown yet but The Dalmore is very smooth, almost tastes more like a blend than a single malt.


 
 I sold several bottles of Dalmore 12 this holiday.  It's a pretty awesome entry-tier malt.  Heavy sherry gives some heavy caramel and chocolate notes...


----------



## RCBinTN

Greetings,
 Now I'm getting advice from the local shop that the Jack Daniels barrel proof is quite excellent.  Anyone have experience with that one?
  
 Also, I just sold my Mojo 1 amp to a fellow Head-Fier who used as partial payment a bottle of Elijah Craig barrel proof bourbon.  I am awaiting the EC but reviews on the web are outta sight.  Will post tasting impressions sometime post receipt.
  
 Cheers and Happy New Year to All -
 RCBinTN


----------



## santacore

I was never a big fan of Jack Daniels until my mother-in-law brought me back a bottle of "Silver Select" single barrel from the Caribbean. That was delicious stuff, but apparently only sold outside of the US, which is weird. I'm guessing the Barrel Proof and the newer Single Barrel are similar profiles. I had the Single Barrel at a friends house recently and thought it was pretty good.
  
 Currently sipping on the some Four Roses single barrel. When on sale in the low $30's, it a typically a darn good pour.


----------



## flaming_june

got this for holidays


----------



## RCBinTN

Whoa!  Never seen 16-year old Bushmills before!


----------



## RCBinTN

Happy New Year to all .
  
 Just acquired as partial payment for my Mjolnir amp is a bottle of Elijah Craig Barrel Proof bourbon.  Looking forward to tasting it...
  
 The Pappy van Winkle 15-year from 2015 has somehow disappeared.  Damn!  That Bourbon is Highly Recommended.
  
 Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

.


----------



## Huwge

This Christmas I got a 12 year old Bunnahabhain and the Caol Isla Moch - a blended malt. Both very nice with just a splash of water


----------



## RCBinTN

Had a chance to sample the Elijah Craig Barrel Proof.  Absolutely delicious bourbon.  Not quite at the Pappy 15 or Stagg level, but not far behind.  Very intense woody flavor with a ton of caramel and minty finish.  I don't know the price, but believe it's quite a bit lower than the other two mentioned.  Cheers -
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

santacore said:


> I was never a big fan of Jack Daniels until my mother-in-law brought me back a bottle of "Silver Select" single barrel from the Caribbean. That was delicious stuff, but apparently only sold outside of the US, which is weird. I'm guessing the Barrel Proof and the newer Single Barrel are similar profiles. I had the Single Barrel at a friends house recently and thought it was pretty good.
> 
> Currently sipping on the some Four Roses single barrel. When on sale in the low $30's, it a typically a darn good pour.


 
  
 Thanks for the JD info.  I also enjoy their Single Barrel (especially certain barrels) and you can't go wrong with the Four Roses single barrel .


----------



## santacore

> Elijah Craig Barrel Proof


 
 I need to dig the bottle out that I got last year and try it again. From memory it was a little too hot on the tongue and not very balanced. How are you drinking yours RCBinTN? Hopefully mine has mellowed since it has been open almost a year.


----------



## RCBinTN

santacore said:


> I need to dig the bottle out that I got last year and try it again. From memory it was a little too hot on the tongue and not very balanced. How are you drinking yours RCBinTN? Hopefully mine has mellowed since it has been open almost a year.


 
 Hi santacore,
 I just have a little experience with the Craig.
  
 My technique was:  First - sippin' style, like the distiller tasters do it, from a small glass.  Go really slow - my bottle states 133.2 proof.  You get a good feel for the wood and spice taste.  BTW, my nickname is "old leather tongue."
  
 Then, a couple ice cubes in a small rocks glass, let the ice melt 1/2 way before tasting.  Opens up the rest of the flavor and cuts the slam of the proof.  Can also substitute good-quality water for the ice, so the bourbon stays warm.
  
 Now - try yours and send impressions - love this thread .
  
 Cheers -
 RCB


----------



## RCBinTN

Hey santacore,
 With all that killer equipment you have, are you considering a Yggy DAC?
  
 Just wondering - 
 RCB


----------



## santacore

Ha, I'm very content with my Auralic Vega DAC. Stopped looking for DAC's....always looking for Bourbon......
  
 My drinking technique is similar to yours. Try it straight out of a Glencairn type glass. If the whiskey is too strong add some spring water or a cube or two of good ice. Lately I've been going back and forth with Slaughterhouse and Straight Edge whiskey, thanks to a tip from mrscotchguy.
  
 Today I picked a 3 yr Willett Rye. Excited to try this release since it's one of their first that they actually distilled and aged. I also splurged on a bottle of barrel proof Michters Rye. Hopefully that one is worth the cash.


----------



## RCBinTN

santacore said:


> Ha, I'm very content with my Auralic Vega DAC. Stopped looking for DAC's....always looking for Bourbon......
> 
> My drinking technique is similar to yours. Try it straight out of a Glencairn type glass. If the whiskey is too strong add some spring water or a cube or two of good ice. Lately I've been going back and forth with Slaughterhouse and Straight Edge whiskey, thanks to a tip from mrscotchguy.
> 
> Today I picked a 3 yr Willett Rye. Excited to try this release since it's one of their first that they actually distilled and aged. I also splurged on a bottle of barrel proof Michters Rye. Hopefully that one is worth the cash.


 
  
 Cool stuff.  Maybe try an Old Fashioned with the 3-yr Willet Rye - might turn out to be quite good.
 Didn't mean to imply your Vega wasn't a great DAC - I actually read your sources backward...but there aren't a ton of BHA-1 owners and Wywires Red folks out there, like you and me .


----------



## santacore

I definitely love my WyWires Reds and really like the Bryston with certain phones. It's definitely an underrated amp with Audeze's, and I also dig it wish my Fostex TH900's.


----------



## PalJoey

rcbintn said:


> Hi santacore,
> I just have a little experience with the Craig.
> 
> My technique was:  First - sippin' style, like the distiller tasters do it, from a small glass.  Go really slow - my bottle states 133.2 proof.  You get a good feel for the wood and spice taste.  BTW, my nickname is "old leather tongue."
> ...


 
 For whisky, I have a bottle of filtered tapwater (or sometimes mineral water) in the fridge, and just add a dash to the dram before drinking. Very occasionally, I use a little soda water instead. The effervescence makes for a slightly different experience, with the bubbles increasing the aroma released. 
  
 I use a big balloon wine glass. Again, this is good for the aroma.


----------



## MarcelE

Glencairn glasses for me.
 At least with single malt.
 For Bourbon it's those tumblers.


----------



## RCBinTN

Hey y'all, what is a Glencairn glass?  Does it improve the taste of the bourbon / whisky / whiskey?


----------



## santacore

rcbintn said:


> Hey y'all, what is a Glencairn glass?  Does it improve the taste of the bourbon / whisky / whiskey?


 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/182-1411189-9705305?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=glencairn+glass


----------



## RCBinTN

santacore said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/182-1411189-9705305?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=glencairn+glass


 
  
 Thank you very much.  Good prices on Amazon.  This will really up-scale my tasting experience vs. the standard Tennessee ball jar .
  
 Prosit -
 RCB


----------



## santacore

The glass can definitely help. I bought mine when I was coming off Scotch and just getting into Bourbon. Works for both. I usually use the Glencairn glass for lower proof spirits and a low ball style glass for higher proof. Sometimes the smaller neck on the Glencairn can make the aroma just a bit too concentrated. All that said, I wouldn't turn down a pour of any good whiskey in a Ball jar.


----------



## superjawes

If you can find one, the Woodford Reserve holiday gift sets come with one of these (with WR branding, of course). I got a pair last holiday season. I don't always use them, but they are nice to have.


----------



## CFGamescape

Have these two that my pops brought over from Japan. From now on, all my whiskey must have samurai armor.


----------



## RCBinTN

Thank you all.  From the input on this thread, I decided to order some Glencairn glasses, and today snagged a bottle of Jack Daniel's Barrel Proof from my local store.  My barrel is 129.0 proof, I sampled one pour and it's a decent whiskey.  A huge vanilla note in the aroma, very smooth finish for a 129 proof whiskey.  
  
 Can't technically call it bourbon (?) or can I, but whatever it is, it beats all varieties of Jack that I've ever sampled.  Was about $65 so probably not in the commodity retail stream.


----------



## speedster2333

rcbintn said:


> Thank you all.  From the input on this thread, I decided to order some Glencairn glasses, and today snagged a bottle of Jack Daniel's Barrel Proof from my local store.  My barrel is 129.0 proof, I sampled one pour and it's a decent whiskey.  A huge vanilla note in the aroma, very smooth finish for a 129 proof whiskey.
> 
> Can't technically call it bourbon (?) or can I, but whatever it is, it beats all varieties of Jack that I've ever sampled.  Was about $65 so probably not in the commodity retail stream.


 
 Hey Dick,
  
 Those are great glasses, just received 8 for Christmas and make a huge difference on the nose.


----------



## RCBinTN

speedster2333 said:


> Hey Dick,
> 
> Those are great glasses, just received 8 for Christmas and make a huge difference on the nose.


 
  
 Hey Dan, how the heck are ya?  Did you buy the LCD-X yet..or saving up for the LCD-4?
  
 Thx for the tip - I ordered four from Amazon, think they're made by Stolzle.  
 I didn't peg you for a whisk(e)y drinker.  We should hook up on that some day .
  
 Cheers -
 Dick


----------



## speedster2333

rcbintn said:


> Hey Dan, how the heck are ya?  Did you buy the LCD-X yet..or saving up for the LCD-4?
> 
> Thx for the tip - I ordered four from Amazon, think they're made by Stolzle.
> I didn't peg you for a whisk(e)y drinker.  We should hook up on that some day .
> ...


 
 I'm great, sold my hd700 and bought wildcatsare1 (kevin)  jerg modded he-560 and ordered a Norne Audio Cable.  The lcd-x is still on my list, just wish they were lighter.
  
 I'm relatively new to whiskey but my interests are far and wide.
 Currently have Glenmorangie 18, Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt NAS, Macallan 17 Fine Oak, Ardbeg Uigeadail, Balvenie 12 Single Barrel, and Balvenie 21 Portwood.
  
 I'm always down for going out and grabbing a drink.


----------



## RCBinTN

Well, thanks y'all for the ideas, I received my Glencairn glasses today and they do indeed make a world of difference with the whisk(e)y experience.  Amazing how the shape of a glass can have such an effect.  It's all positive, and I'm enjoying the bourbon more tonight than in the past.  
  





 RCBinTN


----------



## PalJoey

Interesting whisky tasting on Channel 4's 'Sunday Brunch' today, including a Bruichladdich whisky called 'Octomore', which has been winning awards despite being only 5 years old.
 https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/bruichladdich/bruichladdich-octomore-06-point-3-islay-barley-whisky/


----------



## mrscotchguy

paljoey said:


> Interesting whisky tasting on Channel 4's 'Sunday Brunch' today, including a Bruichladdich whisky called 'Octomore', which has been winning awards despite being only 5 years old.
> https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/bruichladdich/bruichladdich-octomore-06-point-3-islay-barley-whisky/




Octomore is fun. Brutal smoke. One of  The most intense whisk(e)ys in the world!


----------



## shane55

mrscotchguy said:


> Octomore is fun. Brutal smoke. One of  The most intense whisk(e)ys in the world!


 
  
 Well then... sounds like I'm going to have to visit them when I'm out there.
 And look for a bottle while home.


----------



## Jayhawk785

I grabbed a bottle of wild turkey diamond -- I collect whiskey/bourbon/scotch - the reviewer notes that it's not exceptional: http://www.breakingbourbon.com/wild-turkey-diamond-anniversary.html


----------



## bfreedma

jayhawk785 said:


> I grabbed a bottle of wild turkey diamond -- I collect whiskey/bourbon/scotch - the reviewer notes that it's not exceptional: http://www.breakingbourbon.com/wild-turkey-diamond-anniversary.html


 
  
 I like the recently released Wild Turkey Master's Keep quite a bit more than the Diamond release.  Give it a try if you get the chance.
  
 Didn't like either as much as the Elijah Craig 21, though I do hold some hard feelings over EC pulling the 18 which could be had for $60 and then releasing the 21 for $150.  Tried the EC 23 recently and thought it was had spent too much time in oak.  As much as I love collecting and that brand, I'm not sure I'm dropping what it would take to acquire a bottle.


----------



## bfreedma

I picked this up in NYC a few weeks ago.  Definitely the only Tasmanian whisky in my collection.
  

  
  
 Lark is a Tasmanian distillery and this is their single single release.  It's relatively young, with the only age statement being 5-8 years, but it's aged in 100 liter quarter casks (oak) which accelerates the maturation.  I like it - it drinks like a 15 year old with light peat and quite a bit of vanilla on the nose, palate, and finish.  Probably most similar to Speyside or Highland whisky in smokiness and flavor profile.
  
 I'd never seen it before, but who knows, maybe our Aussie members are drinking it by the case.


----------



## Jayhawk785

I'm currently working on these... I'll have to check out the Masters version.


----------



## Jayhawk785

bfreedma said:


> I picked this up in NYC a few weeks ago.  Definitely the only Tasmanian whisky in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I dont think I've seen this in the stores in orlando--Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## bfreedma

jayhawk785 said:


> I'm currently working on these... I'll have to check out the Masters version.


 
  
 Nice!  How do you like the Bowman?


----------



## Jayhawk785

its really good--a lot smoother than I expected.  Their other less pricey release is really good too.


----------



## fhuang

i saw this just now, and i was thinking i only drink it straight up. what about you guys? 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/794794/the-decline-of-drinking-straight-whiskey


----------



## Velomane

Only got into whisky recently thanks to this thread. The thought of drinking it other than straight never occurred to me. Why would I want to adulterate those amazing tastes and smells?


----------



## bfreedma

fhuang said:


> i saw this just now, and i was thinking i only drink it straight up. what about you guys?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/794794/the-decline-of-drinking-straight-whiskey




Why would you want to add anything to a really good whiskey?

Straight only for me 99% of the time. The only exception is adding fresh coconut water to JW Black when visiting family in Trinidad. Sounds strange, but try it one time if you can get ahold of genuinely fresh coconut water.


----------



## CZ4A

fhuang said:


> i saw this just now, and i was thinking i only drink it straight up. what about you guys?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/794794/the-decline-of-drinking-straight-whiskey


 

 I usually drink my whiskeys straight or with 1-2 drops of water. I don't like my whiskeys ice-cold. Occasionally I'll have a bourbon and cola or Irish coffee but I'm not much for other cocktails.


----------



## Planar_head

Head-fi hurts my wallet in more ways than one...
  
 I bought a Speyside today (my wallet!) thinking "this better be good!"
  
 ...
  
 I'm very impressed -- I've never experienced such aromas and flavors before. I've been dabbling in blended whiskeys and a single malt is just something else entirely. I'll probably pick up an inexpensive High West whiskey for when I want to drink and keep the Speyside for when I want to experience.
  
 Thanks ya'll; it's like when I first got into headphones; opening avenues I never knew existed till now.


----------



## PalJoey

planar_head said:


> Head-fi hurts my wallet in more ways than one...
> 
> I bought a Speyside today (my wallet!) thinking "this better be good!"
> 
> ...


 
 Well, tell us the name of the whisky at least!


----------



## Planar_head

paljoey said:


> Well, tell us the name of the whisky at least!


 
 Ha! Fair enough:
  
 Benromach 10 year. Really nice box and bottle, if I do say so myself.
  
 (hotlinked from some website)


----------



## Ultrainferno

I got the Glenfarclas 17 yesterday and I like it a lot. Yums!


----------



## the wizard of oz

So I haven't been much of a whisky lover so far to be honest; I'm more a fine wine, or old rhum, good gin, armagnac lover. I can appreciate a good whisky, even choose a good one as a present for someone else, I have the feeling I know what to look for; and so far old Ardbeg's I tended to find really interesting, but I would never deliberately choose whisky for myself...
 Recently I got given a Japanese whisky, and I must say it is really agreable to me, easy to drink, and I somehow suspect it might make me delve into the whole whisky world more, eventually.
 Very accessible, appears not very whisky-like in a way to me, very different, kind of soft, fruity even: *White Oak* - _*Tokinoka*_


----------



## PalJoey

Highland Park is currently discounted at my local supermarket. Did I buy a bottle?
  
 Silly question...


----------



## jcddc

My wife recently bought the Johnny Walker Gift set for me for our anniversary.  Other than making me downsize my collection, she's a good woman.


----------



## superjawes

Walked into our Total Wine and found a bottle of Orphan Barrel Barterhouse...<3


----------



## santacore

superjawes said:


> Walked into our Total Wine and found a bottle of Orphan Barrel Barterhouse...<3


 
  

 How is it? I bought their original release, and although it was decent, I didn't feel it's taste equaled the $80 price tag.
  
 Lately, I've been enjoying Straight Edge and Slaugtherhouse, thanks to a comment. from mrscotch guy. For $40 a bottle, the Straight Edge has been very enjoyable to me.


----------



## CZ4A

Here's my collection as it stood about a month ago. I've since finished off the WhistlePig and bought some Talisker 10 year in its place.


----------



## bfreedma

Found this bottle of Highland Park Loki staring at me in the window of Park Avenue Liquors in NYC. I'm a big fan of Highland Park, so made the investment. I think this is the most "Highland Parkish" of the Valhalla collection (tasted Thor and Freya, but not yet Odin), with a little more peat than the normal HP bottlings. A good hit of peat on the initial inhalation, with really explosive orange and sherry cask on the palette, and just a hint of sweetness. 

I'm not sure it's worth the premium over the 18yo, but the bottling and stand is really unique. Nice collectors item for the bar and while not inexpensive, when you look at the prices for Macallan and other well known brands, it isn't outrageous.


----------



## PalJoey

I suppose you're paying a premium for the woodwork as well as the special expression of the malt. I haven't tried any of these limited editions, but the bog-standard Highland park is a fine fine thing already, so I'd expect good things of this 'Valhalla' range..


----------



## jodgey4

Any of y'all tried the St. George single malt whisky? I _*love *_their absinthe, was thinking about giving this one a try. Just grabbed their Botanivore gin tonight, getting their infused vodkas tomorrow. This gin is good, put how I mixed it isn't doing it justice I think.


----------



## mrscotchguy

bfreedma said:


> Found this bottle of Highland Park Loki staring at me in the window of Park Avenue Liquors in NYC. I'm a big fan of Highland Park, so made the investment. I think this is the most "Highland Parkish" of the Valhalla collection (tasted Thor and Freya, but not yet Odin), with a little more peat than the normal HP bottlings. A good hit of peat on the initial inhalation, with really explosive orange and sherry cask on the palette, and just a hint of sweetness.
> 
> I'm not sure it's worth the premium over the 18yo, but the bottling and stand is really unique. Nice collectors item for the bar and while not inexpensive, when you look at the prices for Macallan and other well known brands, it isn't outrageous.


 
 Loki is phenomenal!  Tons of waxy, delicate orchard fruit notes... a split personality as you drink it without vs with water.
  
 The Valhalla series was originally a concept to ship only to the Asian markets, but due to extreme popularity from Highland Park fans, this series became a highly-allocated, highly-popular collector's release.
  
 Yes, you will spend more for the rarity than other products.  But this tastes *nothing* like the 18 yr expression of Highland Park.  It will however be like a much more refined 15yr, which IMHO is the outlier of the core range.
  
 Highland Park attempted to make each of the Valhalla series emulate the personality of each god(dess) represented.  Loki is the god of trickery and deceit... this malt shows layers of flavor that make your think twice about passing quick judgement.
  
 I would not personally pay more than $300 for a bottle of Loki, but I have seen the entire collection (Thor, Loki, Freya, Odin) fetch around $3k at auction!
  
 Slainte!
  


paljoey said:


> I suppose you're paying a premium for the woodwork as well as the special expression of the malt. I haven't tried any of these limited editions, but the bog-standard Highland park is a fine fine thing already, so I'd expect good things of this 'Valhalla' range..


 
 You are certainly paying for branding with the Valhalla series.  But worth it if you look at quality and rarity and don't just compare one liquid to the next.  There's a hellofa lot of fine malts out there in the sub-$100 range if you know what to look for.  Many of those can stand head-to-head with bottles double or triple there price in a blind tasting.  
  
 But blind tastings aren't always the best way to enjoy good whisk(e)y. Part of the experience is in the chase as much as the glass!
  


jodgey4 said:


> Any of y'all tried the St. George single malt whisky? I _*love *_their absinthe, was thinking about giving this one a try. Just grabbed their Botanivore gin tonight, getting their infused vodkas tomorrow. This gin is good, put how I mixed it isn't doing it justice I think.


 
 I haven't tried St. George's malt whisky since it's first release.  Due to their column/hybrid still and all the flavored vodkas, gins, and cordials going through it... their malt tasted almost grape-juice like.  I would love to re-visit their whiskies and see how much has changed in the last 5 years!
  
 Their absinthe, gin, and cordials are top notch!


----------



## RCBinTN

Anyone tried the Jack Daniels Barrel Proof?  My local shop got a few bottles (US$65) and it's quite good, IMO.  Proof is around 135.  The taste is nothing like the usual Jack, much more fruit and especially vanilla notes.  Quite nice.
  
 We visited the distillery a few weeks ago, it's only a 1.5 hour drive from us, and they offer the barrel proof for US$70 including tax, so less expensive than in LaVergne where the tax is 9.75%.  If you travel to Lynchburg (many folks do) this is a purchase option in their whiskey shop.
  
 Cheers -
 Dick


----------



## mtoc

Japanese whisky, are they good?


----------



## PalJoey

mtoc said:


> Japanese whisky, are they good?


 
 Some of them are, but they can be pricey (depending on where you are) due to import costs.


----------



## jodgey4

I'm a huge fan of Japanese [scotch] whiskys. They always seem to have a great balance of character, with good base complexity.


----------



## Krutsch

jodgey4 said:


> I'm a huge fan of Japanese [scotch] whiskys. They always seem to have a great balance of character, with good base complexity.


 

 Name a bottle/brand you prefer, please.


----------



## mtoc

Yamazaki 18 yo?


----------



## Krutsch

mtoc said:


> Yamazaki 18 yo?


 

 Interesting... thanks. I was in Japan earlier this year, but not sure when I might be going back.


----------



## jodgey4

I've had 3, all of them were friend's. Never actually bought a bottle myself. One was a Yamakazi 12 year (real popular, they're one of the big names). Another I can't remember the name of, it was an 18 year though. Had that at some bar in DC... third was a Yoichi, probably 10 year IIRC.


----------



## PalJoey

I just bought a bottle of Dalwhinnie Winter Gold. Not stunning, but not bad at all.
  
 I haven't had their regular whisky for a while, so I can't really compare it, but reviews suggest this is a sweeter dram than normal Dalwhinnie.


----------



## PalJoey

Sainsbury's own label Speyside. Same price as their Highland, but nowhere near as much of a bargain. An okay whisky, not bad but that's about it.


----------



## MikePio

mtoc said:


> Japanese whisky, are they good?


 
  
 In my opinion they are really high quality. I normally stay away from blended whiskys, but this Japanese blended malt whisky at roughly 51% Vol changed my mind, so smooth and flavorful... Here is a picture, the bottle shape is unique and only comes in 500ml I think... If you see it, grab it you won't be disappointed (hopefully)...


----------



## OddE

mtoc said:


> Japanese whisky, are they good?




-I have just finished off a bottle of Hakushu 10yo - a lovely single malt, very slight smoky flavour, lots of heather and pine were my impression of it - it somehow reminded me of my local forests.

I'd definitely buy again. (Think I paid $65 or so.)


----------



## Wiljen

I might have a bit of a Single malt whiskey collection.  I've been working on it for 30+ years now so some of these are now over 50 years old.


----------



## Ancipital

I normally enjoy very peaty, smokey astringent malts with lots of bite, but I'll make an exception for Abelour A'bunadh. 
  
 It is cask strength, with a consistency like cough medicine, and a smooth warm butterscotch character. It's completely delicious, and a bit of a gem at the price. Not everyone will enjoy how warm and soft it is- it's sort of the HD650 of single malt. However, make friends with it, and you'll be just as happy.


----------



## Velomane

Quote:


ancipital said:


> I'll make an exception for Abelour A'bunadh.
> 
> It is cask strength, with a consistency like cough medicine, and a smooth warm butterscotch character. It's completely delicious, and a bit of a gem at the price. Not everyone will enjoy how warm and soft it is- it's sort of the HD650 of single malt. However, make friends with it, and you'll be just as happy.


 
  
 Great description. Definitely a favourite of mine. The word "balanced" comes to mind when savouring this fine juice. An ounce will take me a half-hour to imbibe given it's concentration of flavours.


----------



## jodgey4

Just got some Highland Park 12yr on sale. Not particularly interesting, but the gentle smoke and smooth character make it a very approachable yet sophisticated drink.


----------



## Wiljen

I think of all of them I have tried, I favor the 16 year old Scapa the most.  Wonderful character and you would swear you can almost taste the salt air of the coast.


----------



## shane55

Just back from the happiest place on earth... no, not Disneyland.
 And we decided to have a wee tasting last night. Cracked a few of the ones we brought back. And for fun, tasted them along a couple of their elder cousins.
 Cheers!


----------



## Vatnos

My weapons of choice:
  
 12 year McCallan (Scotch) - Personal favorite. Never tried older batches, bit beyond my price range, but I can imagine them being even better. Scotch is one of those things that's either the nectar of the gods if it's good, or barely above peat-flavored paint-thinner if it's bad. McCallan falls in the former category. Smooth, savory, nutty, woody. A sophisticated but playful drink, pairs well with ANYTHING. If I had to pick its stylistic cousins I'd say prog rock and new wave.
  
 12 year Tullamore Dew reserve batch (Irish) - A close second. Ireland is a solemn little island. Post-rock, dark ambient, retrowave, electro-stuff.
  
 VSOP Ansac (Cognac) - Pairs with the same things I'd put wine with. Classical, jazz.
  
 Woodford Reserve (Bourbon) - Good old fashioned classic rock, or grunge, or post-hardcore.
  
 Bombay Sapphire (Gin) - This one's tough to place. I love me some gin... it tends to be more of a social drink though when I drink it. I'd pair it with random Youtube videos.
  
 Blavod (Vodka) - A black vodka, great for metal.


----------



## Planar_head

ancipital said:


> I normally enjoy very peaty, smokey astringent malts with lots of bite, but I'll make an exception for Abelour A'bunadh.
> 
> It is cask strength, with a consistency like cough medicine, and a smooth warm butterscotch character. It's completely delicious, and a bit of a gem at the price. Not everyone will enjoy how warm and soft it is- it's sort of the HD650 of single malt. However, make friends with it, and you'll be just as happy.


 
  
 Based on your recommendation, I bought some... definitely a very good scotch.
  
 As for other whiskeys I bought or tried...
  
 Suntory Toki
 Very interesting. I picked this up because it was inexpensive, and I've always wanted to try a Japanese whisky. I've had others taste it, and it is reminiscent of sake. It is smoky (not like sake) but not overwhelmingly so, though those who don't particularly like that won't find it very appealing. I guess it is like sake as it seems a touch "fruity" for lack of a better word.
  
 Highland Park 12 year
 Initially, I wasn't impressed by it, but it grew on me. I don't know if I will buy another.
  
 Buffalo Trace
 It's one of the only bottles I've bought twice... Most of the time, it is the right bourbon for the occasion.
  
 Cardhu 12 year
 Very appealing to me. I find it to be very easy drinking, with a mild flavor. I will pick up a bottle of this if I find it.
  
  
 ...anyway, once again I have to apologize for Head-fi to my wallet.


----------



## RCBinTN

vatnos said:


> My weapons of choice:
> 
> 12 year McCallan (Scotch) - Personal favorite. Never tried older batches, bit beyond my price range, but I can imagine them being even better. Scotch is one of those things that's either the nectar of the gods if it's good, or barely above peat-flavored paint-thinner if it's bad. McCallan falls in the former category. Smooth, savory, nutty, woody. A sophisticated but playful drink, pairs well with ANYTHING. If I had to pick its stylistic cousins I'd say prog rock and new wave.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some great selections there.  I think Bombay Sapphire is a very interesting and engaging gin.  When time allows, y'all try out Hendrick's gin that has cucumber notes - very decent and different - and some cool drink recipes on line... 
  
 I don't do much Scotch whisky lately, but my favorite used to be Oban (until it went up to $85).  I believe it's 13-yrs old.  Exceptionally complex flavor.
  
 Lately, my go-to whiskeys have been Rowan's Creek ($35) - an excellent mid-level bourbon from Kentucky Bourbon Distillers (KBD).  They have other interesting small-batch stuff.  Also, Jack Daniel's barrel-proof that goes for around $65 here in Tennessee and checks-in at 130 proof.  Much better and totally different than any blended Jack Daniel's products, IMO.  Try it - you won't be disappointed!
  
 For other bourbons, you can't go wrong with the Woodford Reserve or Buffalo Trace, already noted above.
  
 For high-end, my wonderful wife just snagged a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 20-yr (2016 release).  That is my Christmas gift (I already have headphones).  The retail price, according to the site, is supposed to be $150, she paid $190.  The supply is super-low.  Prices on resale sites are around $1,200 - that's the consequence of the low supply.  However, I don't purchase bourbon for resale - it is solely for personal enjoyment!  Should be super sublime - will post impressions in a month or so...
  
 Cheers All,
 RCBinTN


----------



## RCBinTN

Here's a pic of the best (by far) Cachaca that I've ever had.  Straight out of Sao Paulo by a friend.  I don't know if this brand is available outside of Brazil.  Makes a super sublime caipirinha.  Enjoy!!
  
 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caipirinha


----------



## MiLeX

Hmm, my personal favorite is Jameson Irish Whisky, especially the "Crested 10", its sooo good. 
  
 Some may want to hit me, but I am also a fan of mixing Whisky.
 Here is my favorite mix and Whisky in one picture!


----------



## jodgey4

Just got to try a nice scotch, Port Ellen 1982 Parker Whisky "Pert Melon", 25yr at 56.8%. Wowza! What a treat .


----------



## RCBinTN

My lovely bride of 20+ years informed me of an incoming Christmas gift.  The 20-yr Pappy Van Winkle 2016.  May be the most sublime bourbon on the planet...check out the reviews.  This bourbon is not easily found, or acquired.  Will post tasting impressions when she lets me open it.  LOL.
  

  
  
 Cheers to All,
 RCBinTN


----------



## BlendedTwice

I can't drink anymore... but i seen some Lagavulin in here, and that most recent Van Winkle! Boy, you're a lucky chap!
I always found a VERY interesting taste test was a dram Balvenie double cask followed by a taste of Makers Mark was heavenly. The scotch brought out the most intense flavors of the bourbons own casket past. 
Enjoi gents (and ladies).
Won't be coming back to this thread any time soon.


----------



## Vatnos

Lagavulin is quite good. I like a peaty Scotch as much as a sherry Scotch.


----------



## PalJoey

I enjoyed a dram or two each of Benriach and Ardbeg last night.


----------



## Oklahoma

Yes. I normally don't like real peaty scotch and I had some lagavulin 16 last weekend and it is one I would definitely have again.

Ardbeg is one on my shelf at home. Very good.


----------



## BlendedTwice




----------



## RCBinTN

Happy New Year to All - I hope that 2017 finds you happy, in good health, and in good spirits!
  
 Just had to report back on tasting notes of the Pappy Van Winkle (2016) 20-yr bourbon.  It is simply the best bourbon that I've ever tasted. Ultimate smoothness and an exceptional palate.  So far, we've identified notes of chocolate, spearmint, clove, and orange. Net, the most complex bourbon that I've tasted.  Even beats the George T. Stagg (2014) that I was lucky to acquire a couple years ago.
  
 Cheers,
 RCB


----------



## Digitalis

I have a decent collection of Whisky, having a family that has a strong Scottish element means that I travel to Scotland every year or two. I always have to bring a bottle of Scotland's finest back to Australia with me.
  
 I have been enjoying a bottle of aberlour 18Y.O.
  
 I only recently got into Cognac, My first experience with it was a bottle of Hennessy V.S, which was basically like drinking liquefied black pepper. I bought a bottle of Courvoisier V.S.O.P which turned out to be extremely pleasant, so much so I recently bought a Bottle of Courvoisier XO which should be promising.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Don't try any Armagnac hors d'âge or vintage, or there's no turning back...


----------



## Digitalis

Courvoisier X.O is aged from 11 to 25 years...so i'd say it's too late, I had a glass of it last night it was _spectacular_.


----------



## Gainastyle

Any suggestions for a newbie? Ive tried one whisky. A dalwhinnie 15 year single malt. It was very strong. But after a few days of trying it, i could manage to drink it.
 But with 50% water. Which is a huge improvement. It is also really good with coke zero. Is that considered blasphemy in the whisky world?
  
 I cant drink beer or wine, so ive taken to spirits. Started with rum, which i now love. And now i want to get into whisky. But its so much harder to drink than rum.
 Was it like that for all of you? Or did you just taste it and it was good just like that? Or did you have to get used to it?
  
 I live in Norway, so keep that in mind when suggesting something. So it cant be US only, hehe.
 Thanks in advance


----------



## jodgey4

Each region of Scotland has a kinda profile, Islay gets real smokey from peat, Lowlands are light and floral, Dalwhinnie is a Speyside which is usually more complex and rich. What rums do you like? Macallan's offerings can get a little dark and molasses-like, IME. I'm really no expert though ... a good salesman should be able to help.


----------



## Gainastyle

jodgey4 said:


> Each region of Scotland has a kinda profile, Islay gets real smokey from peat, Lowlands are light and floral, Dalwhinnie is a Speyside which is usually more complex and rich. What rums do you like? Macallan's offerings can get a little dark and molasses-like, IME. I'm really no expert though ... a good salesman should be able to help.


 
  
 Complex and rich, i assume is not the best for beginners?
  
 I like the Kraken. its a dark rum, thats sweet but not sugary sweet. I also like one thats called appleton estate, it reminds me of cognac, just a bit sweeter.


----------



## PalJoey

gainastyle said:


> Complex and rich, i assume is not the best for beginners?
> 
> I like the Kraken. its a dark rum, thats sweet but not sugary sweet. I also like one thats called appleton estate, it reminds me of cognac, just a bit sweeter.


 
 Kraken rum is dangerous; it slips down far too easily! It reminds me of the (now discontinued) Loch Dhu black whisky.
  
 If you want a good "all rounder" single malt, get a bottle of Highland Park. It is a proper quality dram, and at a reasonable price in most territories too.
  
 I'm an Islay and Speyside fan in particular, but variety is important. You don't want to get stuck in one regional style, because there's so much good stuff around. In fact, more and more countries outside the traditional ones are making whisky these days.


----------



## Thebb

Like someone else said each region has kind of it's own style, obviously with exceptions. I would say the more approachable region is Speyside. Also, the one with the most distilleries. That being said, for some reason I always like to recommend Highland Park 12 to beginners. I find it's quite an approachable dram for someone who is starting out in the whisky world. Also since you like sweet I would maybe suggest a sherried whisky. There are sherried whiskies, smokey whiskies, fruity whiskies, light and floral whiskies; you just need to find what flavor profile you prefer.
  
 As per mixing whisky with coke or whatever else, I would say stay away from it when doing a proper tasting. But when you are drinking for pleasure, don't pay attention to the whisky snobs, drink it how you like it. You paid for it anyways.
  
 I am pretty sure Norway has an active whisky community, so trying finding local clubs. That's the best way to learn.
  
 EDIT:
 Sherried whiskies to try: GlenDronach 12, Balvenie, Aberlour


----------



## jodgey4

Balvenie 14 year Carribean Cask might be right up your alley! The sherry cask options is a good call as well  - it'll add a bit of sweetness to the profile and round things out.


----------



## Gainastyle

Thanks for all the suggestions! 
  
 I ended up buying a small bottle of jack daniels, but that stuff smells excactly like nail polish remover.
 Only bought it because my local goverment booze place only had expensive ones in large bottles available.
 Very dissapoiting stuff. It was only drinkable with coke, not because it was strong, but because it tasted weird.
  
 Is Jack Daniels considered the "coors light" of whiskys? It kinda felt like that. 
  
 Here all sales of booze thats above 4.5% is only sold at goverment owned shops.
 But they can order in for me from their central warehouse for me, at no expense.
  
 So im gonna search their database for some smaller bottles of what you suggested


----------



## RCBinTN

I agree the regular "Jack Black" is marginal at best.  Much better is Jack Daniel's Single Barrel that is not blended.  It's more expensive, but better flavour in every way.


----------



## Krutsch

gainastyle said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> I ended up buying a small bottle of jack daniels, but that stuff smells excactly like nail polish remover.
> Only bought it because my local goverment booze place only had expensive ones in large bottles available.
> ...


 
  
 That's an insult to Coors Light. I've never seen anyone drink Jack any other way than "Jack & Coke".
 Yes, it's complete Schitt.


----------



## havagr8da

krutsch said:


> That's an insult to Coors Light. I've never seen anyone drink Jack any other way than "Jack & Coke".
> Yes, it's complete Schitt.


 
 You are correct in that Jack is most likely just a mixer and most commonly with Coke. JD is a member of the trinity of spirits most commonly associated with the lets get f*$#ed uuuuup shot with a chaser crowd. This trinity is comprised of JD, Jose Cuervo, and Bacardi 151. Not precisely crafted to be enjoyed - rather meant to guarantee you are not going to remember much. Especially how nasty that booze was.


----------



## havagr8da

gainastyle said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> I ended up buying a small bottle of jack daniels, but that stuff smells excactly like nail polish remover.
> Only bought it because my local goverment booze place only had expensive ones in large bottles available.
> ...


 
 If you can get some a very enjoyable sipper would be Bushmills 10yr Single Malt. I think the 40% APV and distinct flavor with a very pleasant aroma will be a good starter. I am not sure if it has or will make it to your location but, Stranahan's Colorado Whiskey is like a Bushmills ++ at 47% APV.


----------



## lewdogg

Just found this thread... *SUBSCRIBED*


----------



## RCBinTN

lewdogg said:


> Just found this thread... *SUBSCRIBED*


 
  
 Good, and welcome.  It's an interesting thread.
 Head-Fi has other threads related to hobbies outside the HP realm...check around, you will enjoy it. 
 Thx for the reputation on the Pappy.  Been saving it for a special occasion .
  
 Cheers,
 RCBinTN


----------



## Gainastyle

Went to Sweden, which is close by where i live in Norway, and got a bottle of Glenmorangie 12 year.
 And it is very good. Its the first whisky i can drink neat, no water at all. And its good!
  
 I was suggested to try a sherry casked whisky by Thebb, and this is one. 
 Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Thebb

gainastyle said:


> Went to Sweden, which is close by where i live in Norway, and got a bottle of Glenmorangie 12 year.
> And it is very good. Its the first whisky i can drink neat, no water at all. And its good!
> 
> I was suggested to try a sherry casked whisky by Thebb, and this is one.
> Thanks for the suggestion!




I'm assuming the Lasanta. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Gainastyle

thebb said:


> I'm assuming the Lasanta. Glad you liked it.


 
 That is correct.
  
 Its less tasty with a tiny splash of water, but easier on the throat and tongue. Its really interesting how much it changes from just a tiny amount of water.
 Whisky is so much more than what i thought it was. Too bad its quite the expensive drink. 
  
 I dont see myself drinking whisky to get drunk. Unless its the jack black combo.
 But i really enjoy having a tiny dram every now and then.
  
 Ive been noting down all my tastings, and its quite fun. I dont really know what im doing, but i think it will be fun in the future to read what ive written at the start of my whisky experience.


----------



## doc0075579

Just stumbled upon this thread! I have been drinking Weller 12 year, very good stuff.


----------



## addylo

Another newcomer to this thread.  I'm a fan of small batch bourbons and have been trying different labels whenever I can.  I'm not a huge drinker but I do enjoy kicking back in the listening room with a few fingers of good bourbon at the end of the day.
  
 One of my recent favorites is Angel Envy.  Being finished in port barrels it's not everyone's cup of tea but I seem to favorite it.  Perhaps because I enjoy a good port.


----------



## WilcoRoger

During our first trip to Scotland, we bought a book called "The Single Malts of Scotland" - and decided to try as much of them as possible. The first dozen or so was easy, they're the ones you'd find in most bars and duty frees - Glenfiddich, Glenmorangie, Laphroaig, MacAllan, etc. The second dozen was already much harder to finish, while the third one required yearly trips to Scotland and to whisky bars in Tokyo (jeez, the stuff they have over there!)
  
 5 years on, we are still not even close to half-way through our mission. But the experiences!  5 different varieties of Auchatochan in the distillery, Talisker on a stormy evening on the Isle of Skye, Highland Park on Orkney, sipping Glen Rothes at the 18th hole of St Andrews...
  
 (and no - with all due respect to the Irish distillers, I don't drink Irish whiskey. And actively avoid bourbon)


----------



## RCBinTN

wilcoroger said:


> During our first trip to Scotland, we bought a book called "The Single Malts of Scotland" - and decided to try as much of them as possible. The first dozen or so was easy, they're the ones you'd find in most bars and duty frees - Glenfiddich, Glenmorangie, Laphroaig, MacAllan, etc. The second dozen was already much harder to finish, while the third one required yearly trips to Scotland and to whisky bars in Tokyo (jeez, the stuff they have over there!)
> 
> 5 years on, we are still not even close to half-way through our mission. But the experiences!  5 different varieties of Auchatochan in the distillery, Talisker on a stormy evening on the Isle of Skye, Highland Park on Orkney, sipping Glen Rothes at the 18th hole of St Andrews...
> 
> (and no - with all due respect to the Irish distillers, I don't drink Irish whiskey. And actively avoid bourbon)


 
 The only time I've ever used this emoticon on Head-Fi....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers!
 RCB


----------



## PalJoey

wilcoroger said:


> During our first trip to Scotland, we bought a book called "The Single Malts of Scotland" - and decided to try as much of them as possible. The first dozen or so was easy, they're the ones you'd find in most bars and duty frees - Glenfiddich, Glenmorangie, Laphroaig, MacAllan, etc. The second dozen was already much harder to finish, while the third one required yearly trips to Scotland and to whisky bars in Tokyo (jeez, the stuff they have over there!)
> 
> 5 years on, we are still not even close to half-way through our mission. But the experiences!  5 different varieties of Auchatochan in the distillery, Talisker on a stormy evening on the Isle of Skye, Highland Park on Orkney, sipping Glen Rothes at the 18th hole of St Andrews...
> 
> (and no - with all due respect to the Irish distillers, I don't drink Irish whiskey. And actively avoid bourbon)


 
 The late Iain Banks wrote a book called 'Raw Spirit', which I may have mentioned on this thread before. It is based around his trips around Scotland to visit as many distilleries as he practically could, but digresses into other antics too. Good fun, but also informative about whisky.


----------



## havagr8da

doc0075579,
  
 Very Good stuff indeed. Wheated bourbons are Bufflalo Trace speciality even the Buffalo Trace is a great bourbon at a value price. Weller's 12 is a great bourbon.


----------



## doc0075579

havagr8da said:


> doc0075579,
> 
> Very Good stuff indeed. Wheated bourbons are Bufflalo Trace speciality even the Buffalo Trace is a great bourbon at a value price. Weller's 12 is a great bourbon.




I have a couple bottles of Buffalo Trace as well, can't beat it for as cheap as it is.


----------



## PalJoey

Bowmore for me at the moment, as it was discounted by £10 at my local supermarket.
  
 On the downside, they seem to have reduced their choice of whiskies in the last few weeks, a development I hope is only temporary.


----------



## Digitalis

wilcoroger said:


> ...Talisker on a stormy evening on the Isle of Skye


 
  
 There couldn't be a better way to enjoy Talisker!


----------



## OsminC

havagr8da said:


> doc0075579,
> 
> Very Good stuff indeed. Wheated bourbons are Bufflalo Trace speciality even the Buffalo Trace is a great bourbon at a value price. Weller's 12 is a great bourbon.


 

The makers of Buffalo Trace make Eagle Rare as well. Great stuff and also easy on the wallet.


----------



## HondoMUC

Islays: Ardbeg Uigedail (strong!) and Caol Ila.


----------



## RCBinTN

A nice and fairly complex bourbon is "Rowan's Creek."  Check it out...


----------



## santacore

Rowans Creek is great stuff in the $30 ish range, as is it's big brother "Noah's Mill". 

The Weller's are great, but it's near impossible to find the 12 year recently in the states. 

Lately I've been enjoying Old Forester 1920, along with Blantons, Willett Rye 3 &4 yr., and Michters Barrel Strength Rye.


----------



## RCBinTN

The Rowan's Creek can be had for ~$32 up in Kentucky.  Down here in TN, it's $37 + 9.75% sales tax.  Still worth it, IMO.
Agree the Weller's are hard to find, and there's a shortage of Blanton's (and Rowan's) down here.  Something about a rough summer that allowed the angels to take more than their usual share...


----------



## 336881

RCBinTN said:


> Good, and welcome.  It's an interesting thread.
> Head-Fi has other threads related to hobbies outside the HP realm...check around, you will enjoy it.
> Thx for the reputation on the Pappy.  Been saving it for a special occasion .
> 
> ...



Pappy went from one of the best deals ever to the worst deal ever, at least for the average joe, super fast... like only a couple years fast. For those in the know/ live close to where it's made, it probably is still one of the best deals ever but the secondary market makes me sick. I was lucky enough to try them back when they were $50-100 a bottle not a shot. I really liked the cheaper 12 and 13yr. more than the 20 and 23yr. 

Blanton's single barrel and Elmer Lee are very much up there with the 12 and 13yr. Pappy imo. I just hope the more money than sense crowd doesn't ruin those 2 as well.


----------



## RCBinTN

Yep, agree. I remember the days when The Party Source in Newport, KY, had 15- and 20-year Pappy on their shelves for around $40-60.
Back then, I didn't know what it was so never bought it. I was all into Blanton's then.
The 20-yr Pappy bit the dust last week. Looking forward to this year's Christmas present from the wife.
I thought the 15-yr Pappy I had a few years ago was better than the 20-yr.
Agree also that the Elmer T. Lee is fine bourbon!


----------



## Whazzzup (Nov 17, 2017)

No bourbon for me... Cognac and conversations sure may i recommend lot 29 tesserae or* Cognac Grande Champagne Reserve de Famille by Delamain * as far as the scotch i let touch my lips dalmore king edward III, balblair, johnny blue, chivas 25 macallan rare cask...


----------



## Whitigir

Tequila anyone ?


----------



## RCBinTN

I used to enjoy Sauza Three Generations Anejo very much, but haven't seen it lately.


----------



## 336881 (Nov 18, 2017)

RCBinTN said:


> Yep, agree. I remember the days when The Party Source in Newport, KY, had 15- and 20-year Pappy on their shelves for around $40-60.
> Back then, I didn't know what it was so never bought it. I was all into Blanton's then.
> The 20-yr Pappy bit the dust last week. Looking forward to this year's Christmas present from the wife.
> I thought the 15-yr Pappy I had a few years ago was better than the 20-yr.
> Agree also that the Elmer T. Lee is fine bourbon!



The 13yr. rye Pappy is the best alcohol I have ever had. I think allot of people are put off cause it doesn't have a pic of pappy smoking a cigar and has the word rye on it. I would give as much as $250 for a bottle.

Thing is after my best friend died in 2005 and I inherited his colorado connect and more to the point after I got my volcano vape in 2008 I won't pay more than $250 for a bottle of anything. At least to me no bottle can compete with great flowers put through a volcano. I don't move it anymore like I used to, and have passed that connect to someone else who can,  but I can still get 5 zips for $1200. Good luck getting 5 bottles of pappy for $1200. Downside is a bit of maintenance, the cheap $100 a zip sticky bricky won't cut it, and the volcano itself is $500-600.

What about wax/dabs? That's a $1000 a zip. Why wouldn't you go $1000 a bottle? Most of it is crap and I had killer wax way before you ever heard of it. Even out in Colorado shops do not know what they are doing, placing garbage wax right next to killer and charging the same price and don't even get me started on those moon rocks or whatever, you can make your own at home for a fraction of the cost. Give it a generation. It took a good generation to get flowers where they are at today. I'm not going to name names but I have had a few drams of $1000 bottle whiskey. The 13yr. pappy rye bested them and the Elmer's got damn close.


----------



## Whazzzup

my scotch is 300 to 450 cad thats enough, a sweet spot i think. never order from a bar, except convince this rich biz guys at the boston four season to buy me a 50 yr mcallen... he did and he was visibly disturbed when he got the bill, i offered a sip and he took it, to funny. the cognac is a one off.


----------



## NLNH

Drinking some Islay Whiskeys while looking into this thread =)


----------



## RCBinTN

Nice...cheers!
RCB


----------



## Whazzzup

Johnny blue for me last night


----------



## NLNH

Whazzzup said:


> Johnny blue for me last night


does it go well with blues  ?


----------



## WilcoRoger

A nice Clynelish to round off the evening ...


----------



## Krutsch

Whazzzup said:


> Johnny blue for me last night



I love that stuff... a lot. But when I look at it in my local store, I think to myself: that's a couple of months of gas for my car.


----------



## Whazzzup

Macallan rare oak cask tonight fellas


----------



## RCBinTN

Mmmm that sounds really good.
The wife has an incoming surprise - probably a bourbon - will let y'all know...

Happy Christmas and New Year to Everyone !!
RCB


----------



## Whazzzup (Dec 23, 2017)

Dalmore king Edward 111 tonight. Might have two, merry merry


----------



## RCBinTN

Christmas gifts from the family...
https://fourrosesbourbon.com/bourbon/limited-editions/
https://www.knobcreek.com/anniversary-25/

Cheeers!
RCB


----------



## Whazzzup

Just purchased tesseron 1929 cognac receive it in a week or two, get back with tasting notes then.


----------



## RCBinTN

OK it's been confirmed.
The Four Roses 2017 Limited Edition Small Batch is wonderful bourbon!


----------



## RCBinTN

Wild Turkey Master's Keep. A gift on my retirement from work last week.

https://www.breakingbourbon.com/wild-turkey-masters-keep.html


----------



## Whazzzup

Happy retirement, enjoy the bourbon.


----------



## CZ4A

Sipping a little Green Spot Chateau Montelena at the moment. Lovely stuff and a great addition to the Green/Yellow Spot family.


----------



## labrat

Missing the taste of Macallan Cask Strength , but it is discontinued a few years already .
Have had a few bottles over the years , from the only places they were available , Tax Free shops on airports .
But the last time i checked Online for it , a bottle could be had in a New York Whisky shop for more than 3500 USD !
So might just as well forget ever again having a sip of that one .
But it was tasty ! And strong !
You really had to water it down a bit to get the taste and flavour come out .
Just allowing myself a Glenfarclas 105 Cask Strength as a substitute , but there really is no comparison .


----------



## Whazzzup

Congac 1929 yum


----------



## zeroselect

labrat said:


> Missing the taste of Macallan Cask Strength , but it is discontinued a few years already .
> Have had a few bottles over the years , from the only places they were available , Tax Free shops on airports .
> But the last time i checked Online for it , a bottle could be had in a New York Whisky shop for more than 3500 USD !
> So might just as well forget ever again having a sip of that one .
> ...



Just finished my last bottle of Macallan Cask Strength last week. You can find people trading the bottles of Cask Strength for around $350.
$200 was my max price i would paid for it though.

Currently working on a bottle of Macallan Estate Reserve. Well worth the price over the Cask Strength.


----------



## labrat

zeroselect said:


> Just finished my last bottle of Macallan Cask Strength last week. You can find people trading the bottles of Cask Strength for around $350.
> $200 was my max price i would paid for it though.
> .



Where?
Did a search now, cheapest available was $570.
OK, less than the $3500 I have seen!
But still, $570 is a bit steep.


----------



## zeroselect

There are a quite a few whisky group on facebook. Most are usually invite only.


----------



## voxie

The one and only.. Midleton Very Rare.


----------



## pithyginger63

holy crap i didnt know there was a whisky forum in head-fi 

LAGAVULIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN 16


----------



## shane55

pithyginger63 said:


> holy crap i didnt know there was a whisky forum in head-fi
> 
> LAGAVULIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN 16


----------



## Dn2292

I just joined head-fi, then just stumbled on to this..... NOW I’M ON BOARD FOR SURE!!

LAGAVULIN BABY!!! Islay scotch is the only scotch I drink......ohhhh yahhh


----------



## Whazzzup

The tesserron cognac was scrumptious. Im not a brandy guy but this 1929 cognac took it to a new level.


----------



## lucspop

I got into whisk(e)y not too long ago, and the purchases have snowballed out of control! Maybe It's the thrill of the hunt...

Anyway, I'm currently enjoying a dram of Ardbeg Uigeadail. I swear, all I taste is smoked maple bacon. MMMMM!


----------



## DamageInc77

Just sold a bottle of Highland Park 30. Purchased it a few years ago for 280 USD. Sold it for 750 USD.

Purchasing a case of Glen Scotia 15 as well as some Westvleteren and Rochefort quads with the money. I'd consider that a good trade-up.


----------



## Ron Sherwood

recently replenished my stash of Bourbon in anticipation  of my new amp next week.


----------



## RCBinTN

pithyginger63 said:


> holy crap i didnt know there was a whisky forum in head-fi
> 
> LAGAVULIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN 16


Well, technically this is both a whisky and a whiskey thread...
Cheers,
RCB


----------



## Henley2

Singelton all the way!


----------



## superfluke

DamageInc77 said:


> Just sold a bottle of Highland Park 30. Purchased it a few years ago for 280 USD. Sold it for 750 USD.
> 
> Purchasing a case of Glen Scotia 15 as well as some Westvleteren and Rochefort quads with the money. I'd consider that a good trade-up.


Have you gotten your Westvleteren yet? I ordered a case a while ago (huge fan of belgian ales) and drank almost half of it right away and have been struggling to not drink the rest of it. Best Quad I've had for sure.


----------



## DamageInc77

superfluke said:


> Have you gotten your Westvleteren yet? I ordered a case a while ago (huge fan of belgian ales) and drank almost half of it right away and have been struggling to not drink the rest of it. Best Quad I've had for sure.



Yeah man. I ordered from belgiuminabox.com and they delivered quick. Prices are really attractive compared to Denmark. I actually prefer Rochefort 10 to Westvleteren XII but I sometimes get a few anyway just for novelty.


----------



## superfluke

DamageInc77 said:


> Yeah man. I ordered from belgiuminabox.com and they delivered quick. Prices are really attractive compared to Denmark. I actually prefer Rochefort 10 to Westvleteren XII but I sometimes get a few anyway just for novelty.


/
I got my Westvleteren from Belgiuminabox too, the wooden crate of 24. Are the ones next to the 12 the Blonde/8? Have a friend from Brussels who swears by the Blonde, but haven't tried either of them yet. Rochefort and St. Bernardus are both available at stores here so I have them regularly as well.


----------



## DamageInc77

Yeah, it's the 8 and the blonde. Haven't had either yet but I'm looking forward to tasting them. Rochefort 10 in supermarkets in Denmark is around 5.5 euro per bottle, so it's literally half price to order it online straight from Belgium.


----------



## superfluke

DamageInc77 said:


> Yeah, it's the 8 and the blonde. Haven't had either yet but I'm looking forward to tasting them. Rochefort 10 in supermarkets in Denmark is around 5.5 euro per bottle, so it's literally half price to order it online straight from Belgium.


 Rochefort 10 is $9-10 a bottle here, St Bernardus 750ml bottles are like ~$10, but with shipping to the states it'd cost more to order from Belgiuminabox I'm sure.


----------



## Whazzzup

King dalmore 111, what a scotch.


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## Whazzzup

Tonight, thoughts to follow


----------



## RCBinTN

DamageInc77 said:


> Yeah man. I ordered from belgiuminabox.com and they delivered quick. Prices are really attractive compared to Denmark. I actually prefer Rochefort 10 to Westvleteren XII but I sometimes get a few anyway just for novelty.


Catching up...that is the way coolest pic I've ever seen on Head-Fi.
Life is indeed too short to drink cheap bier!!

Prosit!
RCB


----------



## shane55

Had some folks over last night and decided to taste some Scotch.


----------



## DamageInc77

A local supermarket had Glenlivet 18 at a really sweet price, so I picked up three bottles. One to drink and two for storage.


----------



## DamageInc77

RCBinTN said:


> Catching up...that is the way coolest pic I've ever seen on Head-Fi.
> Life is indeed too short to drink cheap bier!!
> 
> Prosit!
> RCB



I very much agree. Just got this shipment today.
I promise I won't post more beer after this and I'll keep on topic.


----------



## Endless_Chris

shane55 said:


> Had some folks over last night and decided to taste some Scotch.



Mmmmm Oban.....have you tried their "Little Bay"?


----------



## shane55

Endless_Chris said:


> Mmmmm Oban.....have you tried their "Little Bay"?



Yup... at the distillery, and then once after. 
The one we had the other night was, in my humble opinion, superior.


----------



## Endless_Chris

shane55 said:


> Yup... at the distillery, and then once after.
> The one we had the other night was, in my humble opinion, superior.



Oh no doubt! For the price and availability though its one of my go-to whiskys. I'm usually bouncing between the Little Bay, Talisker Storm and Macallan 12 as they are normally in a similar price range. Care to make any recommendations?


----------



## shane55

Endless_Chris said:


> Oh no doubt! For the price and availability though its one of my go-to whiskys. I'm usually bouncing between the Little Bay, Talisker Storm and Macallan 12 as they are normally in a similar price range. Care to make any recommendations?



Laphroaig 10. Relatively inexpensive and a peat monster is my everyday...


----------



## Endless_Chris

shane55 said:


> Laphroaig 10. Relatively inexpensive and a peat monster is my everyday...


ah, I haven't had Laphroaig in a while that would be a great change of pace! Peat Monster is a wonderful blend, kudos


----------



## Whazzzup

I like just a little smoke.  Bringing one of  Scotland’s oldest scotch maker to a golf trip this week. Balblair 1990


----------



## Endless_Chris

huh I've never heard of them, time to do some testing! I'll see if any of my local shops carry any of their releases.


----------



## Endless_Chris

Whazzzup said:


> I like just a little smoke. Bringing one of Scotland’s oldest scotch maker to a golf trip this week. Balblair 1990


Got a chance to grab a pour of their '99 the other night. Though not to my palate it was a good whisky.


----------



## RCBinTN

Rowan's Creek. Best bourbon ever made at the $35 price point!


----------



## EnDva

Aberlour 12yo single malt. My favorite in the past 2 years!


----------



## Landis

EnDva is a person after my own heart. I have FallenAngel here on Head-Fi to thank for turning me onto Aberlour years ago and anytime I feel like spending over $60 on scotch, it's my go to. Amazing bang for buck with a little bit of peat, the perfect amount of richness, thin enough to leave the mouth feeling fresh, just the right amount of bite for me. 

When I feel the need for something lighter, Macallen Gold does it for me. Less peat, less rich, a little more floral and less thick-- very nice for warmer summer parties.

Biggest waste of money I've spent: Jameson's Gold Reserve. In Canada, I think it was between $100 - $150. I first tried in my early 20s and I'd consider Jameson's newer Crested or Black Barrel far better at less than half the price.


----------



## j4100

I opened my Fettercairn 9yo (A&D Rattray) last night. Very nice. Needed more than just a drop of water, coming in at 60%.


----------



## shane55

j4100 said:


> I opened my Fettercairn 9yo (A&D Rattray) last night. Very nice. Needed more than just a drop of water, coming in at 60%.



OK... 2 drops, maybe.


----------



## melons

i hate being the bearer of bad news whilst also being the closing post on this young thread, but Whisky beats Whiskey and the King of Whisky is Lagavulin 16 year old Islay Single Malt 

hth


----------



## j4100

melons said:


> i hate being the bearer of bad news whilst also being the closing post on this young thread, but Whisky beats Whiskey and the King of Whisky is Lagavulin 16 year old Islay Single Malt
> 
> hth



It's alright for a session whisky


----------



## RCBinTN

Oban 14-year old


----------



## Whazzzup

Plonk


----------



## RCBinTN

Is that Canadian for "I don't like Oban?"


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Aug 15, 2018)

Pick a box, any box...




For me, it's the Dalwhinnie.  Always had a soft spot for that silky smooth taste...


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> *Pick a box, any box...*



OK, kind of you. I'll take the Caol Ila, please...


----------



## bfreedma (Sep 27, 2018)

Finally completed the collection so thought I would share:

Teeling put away 5 casks in 1988 in preparation for the Centenary Collection, commemorating WWI and some significant events in Irish history.  They were released as single cask bottlings annually from 2014-2018 - 250 bottles per year with the exception of 2018 where 225 bottles were released.  I guess the angels share was larger in the oldest cask.

I find the 1914 and the 1917 to be my favorites, with the 1914 being one of the best bottles I've had the fortune to enjoy.  Those years were special enough that I purchased additional bottles to put aside.


----------



## Whazzzup

NICE


----------



## bfreedma

Whazzzup said:


> NICE



Thank you.  How's TO these days?  I spent two years there on a project in 2004-5 and absolutely love the city (except for the cost of living).  Still visit every year or two - gotta get my St. Lawrence Market peameal bacon breakfast sandwich fix.


----------



## Whazzzup

Growing like crazy, way more expensive, but trump hates us so....could put a nail in it but till then, never had that sandwich...really should


----------



## j4100

bfreedma said:


> Finally completed the collection so thought I would share:
> 
> Teeling put away 5 casks in 1988 in preparation for the Centenary Collection, commemorating WWI and some significant events in Irish history.  They were released as single cask bottlings annually from 2014-2018 - 250 bottles per year with the exception of 2018 where 225 bottles were released.  I guess the angels share was larger in the oldest cask.
> 
> I find the 1914 and the 1917 to be my favorites, with the 1914 being one of the best bottles I've had the fortune to enjoy.  Those years were special enough that I purchased additional bottles to put aside.



Very nice collection. I don't know much about Irish whiskey and I cannot see anything in the photos indicating where these are from. Do you have any more info?


----------



## bfreedma

j4100 said:


> Very nice collection. I don't know much about Irish whiskey and I cannot see anything in the photos indicating where these are from. Do you have any more info?




Thanks - these are from the Teeling Whiskey Company, https://teelingwhiskey.com/.  Each year is a single malt/single cask release - some additional info below.  Let me know if you have any more questions and I'd be happy to answer as best I can.

*The Centenary Series Whiskey Collection*
_
Things were really kicking off a hundred years ago. As if the excitement of a front row seat to World War I wasn't enough, some in Ireland chose the war years to violently oppose British rule. A limited uprising was succeeded by a successful war of independence and then a civil war. We'll be commemorating blood-soaked centenaries for years to come.

That same period also feels like the birth of the modern era. There were long-distance telephone calls, cinemas, Model T Fords, cubism, general relativity and quantum theory. Aviation milestones were coming thick and fast since the first powered flight only a decade earlier.

The Irish Whiskey Collection has selected five events from this period - one for each year from 1914 to 1918 - to commemorate in whiskey form:
_

_1914: James Joyce's collection of short stories, Dubliners, was published._
_1915: Hugh Lane, great patron of the arts in Ireland, died when the Lusitania was sunk._
_1916: WB Yeats's poem of the same name was written._
_1917: John McCormack recorded Keep the Home Fires Burning._
_1918: Constance Markievicz was elected to Westminster. She refused to take her seat, choosing to join the first Dáil Éireann in Dublin instead, where she became the first female government minister._
_
Five casks of single malt, double-distilled in 1988 have been set aside in the Teeling Whiskey Company's warehouse. They were selected for their balance of spice, fruit and wood, according to Alex Chasko, TWC's whiskey wizard, who rates them as "some of the best casks we have in the warehouse"._


----------



## j4100

Excellent. Thanks for that. I'll keep an eye open for them.


----------



## bfreedma

j4100 said:


> Excellent. Thanks for that. I'll keep an eye open for them.



Unfortunately, the Centenary Collection is only retailed at the Irish Whiskey Shop in Dublin airport, although you might find one through a consigner locally.  If you do want to pick one up, they still had the 1917 and 1918 available as of a few weeks ago.

Easier to find is the Teeling Revival - it will give you some of the notes of the Centenary collection though it's a little lighter and is significantly less expensive.  If you like that, then a flight to Dublin might be worth making.

Another excellent high end Irish Whiskey (IMO) is Midleton Rare.  It's probably easier to find than the Teelings.

Will they let you through customs in Scotland carrying Irish Whiskey? ,  Kidding aside, I have to get to Scotland and do a distillery tour one of these days with a side order of golf!


----------



## j4100

Funnily enough I'll be at Dublin airport at some time in the next couple of months. I actually meant that I would keep my eyes open for Teeling Whiskey in general. Might have some in the Pot Still in Glasgow.

Popped over to AD Rattray's place in Kirkoswald this afternoon and bought a half bottle of their 30yo North British and a bottle of 13yo Willamsons (Laphroaig).


----------



## bfreedma

j4100 said:


> Funnily enough I'll be at Dublin airport at some time in the next couple of months. I actually meant that I would keep my eyes open for Teeling Whiskey in general. Might have some in the Pot Still in Glasgow.
> 
> Popped over to AD Rattray's place in Kirkoswald this afternoon and bought a half bottle of their 30yo North British and a bottle of 13yo Willamsons (Laphroaig).



Nice!  Must be great to have such fantastic local options.  We can get good Scotch in the States, but acquiring bottles from the smaller producers or small production lines from the big distillers takes some effort.  I usually go to New York City when hunting for those.

Cheers! Enjoy your new acquisitions.


----------



## siberianman

JimBeam bourbon whiskey is something that I'm into nowadays. I don't know why I love the taste.


----------



## SoundDouble

May not be the most fancy, but good none the less.


----------



## Jon L

siberianman said:


> JimBeam bourbon whiskey is something that I'm into nowadays. I don't know why I love the taste.



Because Jim Beam makes some of the tastiest whisky in the world!
Jim Beam also makes Booker's bourbon and Knob Creek single barrel (120 proof) bourbon and single barrel rye (115 proof), 3 of which are some of my very favorite liquids in the world!  I you like Jim Jeam XYZ, try these other names made by Jim Beam..


----------



## Whazzzup (Nov 28, 2018)

Someone’s got to go first, before I’d try


----------



## j4100

I have to say, I found that Jim Beam rye (green label) undrinkable, and I love rye whiskeys.


----------



## RCBinTN

Our local shop gives us the opportunity to purchase one high-end bourbon each year around the holidays.

This year was hinted to be George T. Stagg, which I love.
However, they changed their mind and instead offered Pappy Van Winkle 20-year.

YES!!

Cheers all,
RCB


----------



## Ariaudio

My favorites are Hudson, Booker's, and Templeton (yet to try Pappy). What do you guys think about Redemption Bourbon/Rye?


----------



## Whazzzup

Swill.


----------



## RCBinTN

OK, the local shop has topped themselves again.
After Annette read 'em the riot act about offering George T. Stagg via their Facebook page (which we don't use, so basically excluding us), they produced a bottle from behind the stash pile.
So, amazingly, we will do a blind taste test between GTS and Pappy 20-yr.
Like being in bourbon heaven


----------



## tempwave

Anyone try the port finished whisky from Dingle? It has some really great marshmallow and nutty notes to it.  Price is a little steep but it's highly enjoyably.


----------



## LuczOr

I've been really into Blanton's for the last year or so. Just seems like a really drinkable whiskey and a nice detour from the rye I normally drink.


----------



## RCBinTN

LuczOr said:


> I've been really into Blanton's for the last year or so. Just seems like a really drinkable whiskey and a nice detour from the rye I normally drink.



Blanton's is very fine bourbon indeed. Its price has increased over the years, testament to the quality and high demand.

Finally got around to tasting the two uber bourbons from Christmas, to celebrate Valentines Day.
Both are incredible in their own way ... the Pappy is 90 proof and the GTS is ~127 proof. Had to use an ice chip in the Stagg 
In the background is regular Buffalo Trace, decent bourbon at very reasonable price.


----------



## j4100

I have tried a handful of ryes, most recently Bulleit. Anything I should make an effort to find? (I'm in the UK)


----------



## LuczOr

j4100 said:


> I have tried a handful of ryes, most recently Bulleit. Anything I should make an effort to find? (I'm in the UK)



I'm not sure if you can find it, but one of my favorites was always (ri)1. It's getting pretty scarce even in bars and liquor stores around my part, but it's a solid rye.


----------



## DamageInc77

j4100 said:


> I have tried a handful of ryes, most recently Bulleit. Anything I should make an effort to find? (I'm in the UK)


Whistlepig is decent.


----------



## LuczOr

DamageInc77 said:


> Whistlepig is decent.



I just finished a bottle of Whistlepig and I support this statement.


----------



## RCBinTN

I had some Angel's Envy Rye that was great (~US $80.00) but don't know if it's available in the UK.
I third the recommendation for Whistlepig ... very decent.

Here's the Amazon.UK list of bourbons, some are very nice. Happy shopping & sipping!
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=grocery&field-keywords=bourbons

Cheers


----------



## j4100

RCBinTN said:


> I had some Angel's Envy Rye that was great (~US $80.00) but don't know if it's available in the UK.
> I third the recommendation for Whistlepig ... very decent.
> 
> Here's the Amazon.UK list of bourbons, some are very nice. Happy shopping & sipping!
> ...



There''s not much rye in that search, but quite a few in the first page of this one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=straight+rye

That reminds me. I have a bottle of Sazerac Rye to try. I'll keep an eye on the Whistlepig, though there are some very expensive ones out here!

Can't find any (ri)1 or Angel's Envy over here.


----------



## RCBinTN

I haven't tried the EH Taylor rye, but their regular bourbon is very decent. Check this out ...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/H-Taylor-S...TF8&qid=1550512576&sr=1-144&keywords=bourbons

Quite a nice selection overall at Amazon UK. Interesting


----------



## RCBinTN

Oh, BTW -- Four Roses is a delightful brand.


----------



## j4100

RCBinTN said:


> I haven't tried the EH Taylor rye, but their regular bourbon is very decent. Check this out ...
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/H-Taylor-S...TF8&qid=1550512576&sr=1-144&keywords=bourbons
> 
> Quite a nice selection overall at Amazon UK. Interesting



Oaft! It would need to be a bit more than decent for that price


----------



## j4100

RCBinTN said:


> Oh, BTW -- Four Roses is a delightful brand.



Indeed. I have one of their small batch releases.


----------



## RCBinTN

j4100 said:


> There''s not much rye in that search, but quite a few in the first page of this one. https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=straight+rye
> 
> That reminds me. I have a bottle of Sazerac Rye to try. I'll keep an eye on the Whistlepig, though there are some very expensive ones out here!
> 
> Can't find any (ri)1 or Angel's Envy over here.



Wow ... 15-yr Whistlepig rye for 219 pounds. I bet that's tasty!


----------



## RCBinTN

j4100 said:


> Oaft! It would need to be a bit more than decent for that price



Right - Christmas is coming


----------



## RCBinTN

Check this out ... free shipping & 10% discount on boxes. www.coronacigar.com 
Around $23 per stick. Very tasty smokes.


----------



## LuczOr

Oh man, I haven't had a stogie in years. I'm pretty sure I have 2 or 3 left in my humidor that are dried to a crisp. I could probably reconstitute them, but I've got nowhere to smoke them these days... I need to finish building my house.


----------



## IdleHeroe

Ohh! what a surprise to find Whiskey talk in Head-Fi. Im definitely becoming a subscriber to this thread. That being said, I've had the chance to try a "Kavalan" whiskey lately. Seems to be from taiwan and boy, its good!


----------



## Whazzzup

Taiwan May on the surface be funny to scotch drinkers but China ( understand not same...) produces a top notch wine made by the henessay familly in Hunan province I believe. I have 6 bottles and will cherish them over the next decade.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Whazzzup said:


> Taiwan May on the surface be funny to scotch drinkers but China ( understand not same...) produces a top notch wine made by the henessay familly in Hunan province I believe. I have 6 bottles and will cherish them over the next decade.



That's awesome, I was curious about the wine makings I keep hearing about.  One of my favorite brewers here is Chicago exports limitedly into China.


----------



## Whazzzup

Its called aon yun, fyi


----------



## Jon L

If you run into this at your local Costco, go ahead and give it a try.  
Rumor has it it is likely a non-premium Macallan of some sort, and I like it better than Macallan 12 year or even Gordon Macphail Macallan 19.  
*Don't drink it right away after opening.  I did not like it at all this way.  Open it, triy a small sip, cork it back and let it sit there for at least a couple of weeks.  Add some water and enjoy.




0331191830 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## mrscotchguy

Jon L said:


> If you run into this at your local Costco, go ahead and give it a try.
> Rumor has it it is likely a non-premium Macallan of some sort, and I like it better than Macallan 12 year or even Gordon Macphail Macallan 19.
> *Don't drink it right away after opening.  I did not like it at all this way.  Open it, triy a small sip, cork it back and let it sit there for at least a couple of weeks.  Add some water and enjoy.
> 
> ...



Costco usually snags these values at a killer price, not because they are junky, but rather good juice that doesn't fit the flavor profile of the distillery.

The low price usually comes from a distillery's desire for a quick flip and respect for anonymity.  Indy bottles like G&M have been around for decades so they have built a reputation for killer quality for their independent selections.

I wouldn't be surprise if it is Macallan juice.  They have been know known to sell to Kirkland/Costco pretty often.  Just be aware, since it doesn't list a distillery, there could easily be multiple variations floating around. Be sure to snap a photo of the SKU and Costco price sign to be sure! 

Good looking out!


----------



## FangJoker

Anyone else buy every year of Ardbeg Day releases or other special editions? I mostly buy those and have been buying Japanese whiskey ever since I first went to Tokyo in 1991 and prices were so cheap back then. Even in 2011 I believe that I could find Yamazaki 18 for $150 or so locally. The demand and prices for Japanese whiskey is out of hand!


----------



## Whazzzup

The demand for high end scotch and champagne is crazy. In canada sort by price and bottles of scotch atv15000 cad or champers at 750$ plus, never last long.  Not complaining just impressed


----------



## j4100

FangJoker said:


> Anyone else buy every year of Ardbeg Day releases or other special editions? I mostly buy those and have been buying Japanese whiskey ever since I first went to Tokyo in 1991 and prices were so cheap back then. Even in 2011 I believe that I could find Yamazaki 18 for $150 or so locally. The demand and prices for Japanese whiskey is out of hand!



I was buying the Ardbeg Committee releases, but I forogt a couple (at work), and had a lot of problems trying to log on to their site. Too many people trying to get in!



Whazzzup said:


> The demand for high end scotch and champagne is crazy. In canada sort by price and bottles of scotch atv15000 cad or champers at 750$ plus, never last long.  Not complaining just impressed



I'm kind of getting fed up with the skyrocketing prices, largely due to the collecting hordes, and the industry know they can hike the prices accordingly, especially for special editions. I'd say the Octomore is a good example of a very young whsky being sold for £150+ (saw one release at £300).

I like drinking it.


----------



## mrscotchguy

FangJoker said:


> Anyone else buy every year of Ardbeg Day releases or other special editions? I mostly buy those and have been buying Japanese whiskey ever since I first went to Tokyo in 1991 and prices were so cheap back then. Even in 2011 I believe that I could find Yamazaki 18 for $150 or so locally. The demand and prices for Japanese whiskey is out of hand!



I adore Ardbeg. I stopped picking up Day releases a few years back, but a buddy of mine is the Regional brand ambassador for Glenmo and Ardbeg so I usually get the opportunity to sample.

I'd say Alligator is still my favorite but I do love me some Galileo and Rollercoaster.

As for Japanese whisky, I've been watching that market creep up for over a decade. I used to pick up Yamazki 12yr for $30 a bottle and sold the 18yr for $90 a bottle back when I ran a bottle shop.

There's so many unique and awesome whiskies on the market anynore!


----------



## Whazzzup (May 7, 2019)

I’m stocked. My latest is crown royal special reserve blue. The last extra rare Montreal water made reserve before closing the Lasal distillery in 2003. Only 6 bottles left in Ontario.  I got one. Comes with a nice velvet blue bag.


----------



## j4100

Here's two I bought last weekend. The Linkwood is really nice. Finished in Bourbon then Sauternes casks. The Ledaig is typical of that distillery. One of my fave peated whiskies.


----------



## Whazzzup

Here it is


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> Here's two I bought last weekend. The Linkwood is really nice. Finished in Bourbon then Sauternes casks. The Ledaig is typical of that distillery. One of my fave peated whiskies.


I really enjoy Rattray bottlings. Linkwood is fun! Haven't had one in ages!


----------



## bfreedma

Whazzzup said:


> I’m stocked. My latest is crown royal special reserve blue. The last extra rare Montreal water made reserve before closing the Lasal distillery in 2003. Only 6 bottles left in Ontario.  I got one. Comes with a nice velvet blue bag.




Interesting.  I have a few bottles of the XR Red (Waterloo) set aside.  Will have to pick up one of the LaSalle distillery XRs.


----------



## Whazzzup

bfreedma said:


> Interesting.  I have a few bottles of the XR Red (Waterloo) set aside.  Will have to pick up one of the LaSalle distillery XRs.


 I think it’s old out, can’t find it on lcbo online......


----------



## bfreedma

Whazzzup said:


> I think it’s old out, can’t find it on lcbo online......




Looks like there is a good supply in the Pennsylvania LCB stores.


----------



## Whazzzup

Ahh, lcbo is ontario, it’s s/o


----------



## j4100

Wee taster. Funny how some cask strength whiskies need a drop or two of water and some need a lot more. This is one of the latter.

Hope you're all enjoying some whiks(e)y this weekend.


----------



## Donatello91

Recently saw a Balvenie 12y First Fill on the market and it's been incredible tempting. I love the Double Wood 12y. Yay or Nay? Some people told me the First Fill is incredibly different though. Too sweet.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Donatello91 said:


> Recently saw a Balvenie 12y First Fill on the market and it's been incredible tempting. I love the Double Wood 12y. Yay or Nay? Some people told me the First Fill is incredibly different though. Too sweet.



Is the First Fill ex-sherry or ex-Bourbon casks?


----------



## Davesrose (May 18, 2019)

Good I happened on this thread since I like trying different single malts.  The title says whisky (or whiskey), so I think it's emphasizing scotch more.  Though with American whiskeys, I think it's great we have a resurgence of rye whiskeys (really love some rye in hoppy beers, and how the landscape for whiskey was really different before prohibition...when most American whiskeys were rye).  Anyway, with single malts, I like alternating between Highland malts or Islay peat.  One of the most unique is Bunnahabhain.  I was first introduced several years ago when it was being distributed by a firm in Atlanta, so I could find it for a more affordable price.  It's changed distributers and is more expensive...but I think the 12 yr old is still worth it to have in the cabinet.  It's Islay, but has a lot of complexity and only has a hint of peat (though since this vid, they have expanded to some batches that are peated).


----------



## Sonic Defender

Whazzzup said:


>


I so want to have a drink with you mate. Looks sumptuous and yummy.


----------



## shane55

Davesrose said:


> Good I happened on this thread since I like trying different single malts.  The title says whisky (or whiskey), so I think it's emphasizing scotch more.  Though with American whiskeys, I think it's great we have a resurgence of rye whiskeys (really love some rye in hoppy beers, and how the landscape for whiskey was really different before prohibition...when most American whiskeys were rye).  Anyway, with single malts, I like alternating between Highland malts or Islay peat.  One of the most unique is Bunnahabhain.  I was first introduced several years ago when it was being distributed by a firm in Atlanta, so I could find it for a more affordable price.  It's changed distributers and is more expensive...but I think the 12 yr old is still worth it to have in the cabinet.  It's Islay, but has a lot of complexity and only has a hint of peat (though since this vid, they have expanded to some batches that are peated).




The 12 is good. Had an 18 on Saturday. Very nice... impeccably smooth. Some peat, some smoke.
The distillery is wonderful. Completely unpretentious.Very 'stepping back in time' kind of feel. The people there are also amazingly sweet.


----------



## shane55




----------



## Davesrose

shane55 said:


> The 12 is good. Had an 18 on Saturday. Very nice... impeccably smooth. Some peat, some smoke.
> The distillery is wonderful. Completely unpretentious.Very 'stepping back in time' kind of feel. The people there are also amazingly sweet.


So envious now   If I make it for a visit to Scotland, Islay distillery tours definitely top on list!


----------



## shane55

Davesrose said:


> So envious now   If I make it for a visit to Scotland, Islay distillery tours definitely top on list!



You must. We spent 4 days on the island hitting nearly every distillery. It's a magical place.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I did one of those genetic tests for a genealogy site and found out Robert the Bruce is my 15th Great Grandfather, I think it’s time for me too return to my “roots” and all of that lovely whisky!


----------



## RCBinTN

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I did one of those genetic tests for a genealogy site and found out Robert the Bruce is my 15th Great Grandfather, I think it’s time for me too return to my “roots” and all of that lovely whisky!



Well, is that cool or what! Who is Robert the Bruce?


----------



## bfreedma

Wildcatsare1 said:


> I did one of those genetic tests for a genealogy site and found out Robert the Bruce is my 15th Great Grandfather, I think it’s time for me too return to my “roots” and all of that lovely whisky!



You’re a direct descendant of Robert the Bruce?  That guy owed my 15th Great Grandfather $20.  Shall I provide you with an address to sent the remittance your highness

BTW, with interest, make the check out for $14,345,215.34.  As a show of good faith, you can round it down to the nearest $.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bfreedma said:


> You’re a direct descendant of Robert the Bruce?  That guy owed my 15th Great Grandfather $20.  Shall I provide you with an address to sent the remittance your highness
> 
> BTW, with interest, make the check out for $14,345,215.34.  As a show of good faith, you can round it down to the nearest $.




Hahaha, the checks in the mail!!!!


----------



## RCBinTN

Tasting event by the Breaking Bourbon dudes up in KY. This at a small distillery in Frankfort.
The goal was to reduce 40 offered barrels to one. I wanna be there!
They down-proofed the first 40 samples to ~25% ethanol, swilled, spit them out and graded.
That reduced the playing field to eight barrels.
Another tasting round, this time at full (125-132 proof) strength.
Hence the milk, to clean the mouth between samples. They didn't report if those sips were discarded, or not 
I think if you want a barrel of Jack Daniels, you only get five from which to choose!


----------



## shane55

RCBinTN said:


> Tasting event by the Breaking Bourbon dudes up in KY. This at a small distillery in Frankfort.
> The goal was to reduce 40 offered barrels to one. I wanna be there!
> They down-proofed the first 40 samples to ~25% ethanol, swilled, spit them out and graded.
> That reduced the playing field to eight barrels.
> ...



OK, they are obviously experts, but...
Milk????


----------



## Jon L (Jun 15, 2019)

Hot 18 year-olds

All 3 are excellent!




0611191725a by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## shane55

Jon L said:


> Hot 18 year-olds
> 
> All 3 are excellent!
> 
> ...




In the Deanston cellar...


----------



## Ableza

I assume this has been posted before, but just in case... very educational to watch them all before your next Scotch buying trip.


----------



## RCBinTN (Jun 28, 2019)

Ableza said:


> I assume this has been posted before, but just in case... very educational to watch them all before your next Scotch buying trip.




Tom Selleck's next job after Blue Bloods, LOL. He enjoys whisky in every episode 

How's about a dram of bourbon whiskey ... Double Rich Cream of Kentucky!


----------



## Whazzzup

Like it but trump state....


----------



## RCBinTN

But, we're talking whiskey here, not cheetos 

Anyone have knowledge/experience with the EH Taylor made with amaranth grain?


----------



## ylekot (Jul 11, 2019)

Laphroaig has always been my go to but recently came across Islay Mist......It is a blended made with Laphroaig and it is quite tasty and a bit cheaper

http://www.islaymist.com/original/


----------



## j4100

ylekot said:


> Laphroaig has always been my go to but recently came across Islay Mist......It is a blended made with Laphroaig and it is quite tasty and a bit cheaper
> 
> http://www.islaymist.com/original/



I'll second your recommendation. For a blend, it's a really nice dram and it's inexpensive.


----------



## Whazzzup

Laphroiag and the isle have some of the best peat, if you like peat


----------



## ylekot

Indeed I do!!


----------



## shane55

A wee bit of fun on Saturday with some smoke and peat.


----------



## j4100

No one has posted here for sometime, so...

I recently visited the Oban distillery - great wee place, despite being owned by Diageo. I came away with this distillery exclusive, Little Bay of Caves. Lovely dram.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I wish that a Scotch whiskey style had worked for me, but I have never taken to Scotch. Luckily there is so much excellent American bourbon and Canadian whiskey that I have enough variety.


----------



## Ultrainferno

j4100 said:


> No one has posted here for sometime, so...
> 
> I recently visited the Oban distillery - great wee place, despite being owned by Diageo. I came away with this distillery exclusive, Little Bay of Caves. Lovely dram.



That's a good one!


----------



## Jon L (Sep 28, 2019)

Oban is an underrated brand for sure. 

Another underrated (actually more like unknown due to rarity) is Kavalan.  This Taiwanese single malt is so much better than something like Macallan 18, at cheaper price, it's unbelievable.  Too bad it's so difficult to find one.  57.8% ABV.

*2008 Kavalan "Solist - K&L Exclusive" Sherry Cask Single Barrel Cask Strength Single Malt Taiwanese Whisky *




0927191344 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## j4100

Sonic Defender said:


> I wish that a Scotch whiskey style had worked for me, but I have never taken to Scotch. Luckily there is so much excellent American bourbon and Canadian whiskey that I have enough variety.



I have a GlenAllachie 8yo that was finished in Korval quarter cask. That really floats my boat as the Korval cask has been a great influence on the flavour. 

(I was going to post a photo of the bottle, but it refuses to upload. Might take another later)


----------



## Ableza

Last night


----------



## bfreedma

Ableza said:


> Last night




Still looks kind of full.  Before picture?


----------



## Ableza

Was just cracking the seal...


----------



## Whazzzup

got to wait till leafs open the season, then  delwhinney 15 gets cracked. Keeps me from the good stuff.


----------



## RCBinTN

Sonic Defender said:


> I wish that a Scotch whiskey style had worked for me, but I have never taken to Scotch. Luckily there is so much excellent American bourbon and Canadian whiskey that I have enough variety.


You should try Oban, to me it's quite a neutral & tasty scotch. I can't handle the peat, but Oban has none of that. Try it at a bar first ... it's ~$80 a bottle.


----------



## Davesrose

If one is coming from bourbon, I think a Speyside whisky is a good intro: they're generally considered the sweetest, and going for Aberlour 10 (which is aged in sherry and bourbon casks) is a good stepping stone.


----------



## Whazzzup

If you can afford it and can find it, dalmore king Edward 3rd.  It’s a luscious combo of various casks, no peat, very well the most unlikely scotch that’s scotch.


----------



## Ableza

The safest Scotch for most first-timers or bourbon drinkers to try is usually something sweet like a Macallan 12 or Auchentoshan Three Wood.


----------



## bfreedma

Ableza said:


> The safest Scotch for most first-timers or bourbon drinkers to try is usually something sweet like a Macallan 12 or Auchentoshan Three Wood.



Good suggestions.  Others for bourbon drinkers:  Balvenie Caribbean Cask and pretty much anything from Glengoyne.


----------



## Ableza

bfreedma said:


> Balvenie Caribbean Cask .


Ah I forgot about that one - probably because it is too sweet for me.    But it's a great drop for introducing someone to Single Malts from Scotland.

And if you care to try a Japanese whisky, try Suntori Toki.


----------



## bfreedma

Ableza said:


> Ah I forgot about that one - probably because it is too sweet for me.    But it's a great drop for introducing someone to Single Malts from Scotland.
> 
> And if you care to try a Japanese whisky, try Suntori Toki.



Another good suggestion, and one of the few Japanese whiskies that hasn’t seen huge price escalation.  Nikka 21YO is another light/sweet option, but it’s gotten too expensive to recommend to someone who might decide Scotch style whisky isn’t their thing.


----------



## Ableza

Nikka 21yr - I would love to try that some day.  I have a Nikka 12yr which is nice, and I have tried their Coffey grain whisky but was left underwhelmed by it.


----------



## bfreedma

The coffee grain is just ok.

The Nikka 21 Taketsuru is waiting if you travel to the NorthEast...


----------



## Jon L

Ableza said:


> The safest Scotch for most first-timers or bourbon drinkers to try is usually something sweet like a Macallan 12 or Auchentoshan Three Wood.



I came from bourbon to Scotch, but Auchentoshan Three Wood is one of my least-liked Scotches.  I was hoping it would improve after being opened for awhile, but even after months, it still reminds me of cough syrup. 

Glengoyne 12, 18, 21 are all good, though, as well as value-leaders Bunnahabhain 12 (real rich, creamy gem) and Sherry-goodness Tomatin 18, which I prefer over more expensive Macallan 15, for example.


----------



## Sonic Defender

So many helpful and I am sure yummy suggestions! Sadly as I have returned to university late in life so splurging on better spirits isn't in the tea leaves. I wish I could be dropping $100 plus a bottle (remember I shop in Canadian dollars). Now if there are any wealthy benefactors out there who want to gift me a bottle I'll put it to great use. In the meantime I still greatly enjoy Wild Turkey bourbon. That is a taste profile that always works for me.


----------



## Davesrose

Jon L said:


> Glengoyne 12, 18, 21 are all good, though, as well as value-leaders Bunnahabhain 12 (real rich, creamy gem) and Sherry-goodness Tomatin 18, which I prefer over more expensive Macallan 15, for example.



I agree that Bunnahabhain is a gem and completely different character than other Islay malts (and needs more fan fare).  I first heard about it from Ralfy reviews on Youtube, and was able to find it at even cheaper prices since its US distributor used to be right here in Atlanta.  Its not like other Islay malts that are peaty (and are now my main go to Scotches).  It does have a salty character and is not cloyingly malty, peaty, or oaked.  I had a friend stay with me for a few weeks (who drank American or Irish whiskey), who thought other Islay malts jet fuel, but did like Bunnahabhain.


----------



## Davesrose

Sonic Defender said:


> So many helpful and I am sure yummy suggestions! Sadly as I have returned to university late in life so splurging on better spirits isn't in the tea leaves. I wish I could be dropping $100 plus a bottle (remember I shop in Canadian dollars). Now if there are any wealthy benefactors out there who want to gift me a bottle I'll put it to great use. In the meantime I still greatly enjoy Wild Turkey bourbon. That is a taste profile that always works for me.



I believe Aberlour 12 tends to be an accessible single malt Scotch that should be a safe dram to try at a bar (and perfectly malty for bourbon drinkers).  Canadian whiskey is pretty sweet...don't think there's another style that approaches it  I think it's also nice that rye whiskeys are becoming more popular: before prohibition, they were the most popular American whiskey.  Bulleit rye is a daily go to for me.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Davesrose said:


> I believe Aberlour 12 tends to be an accessible single malt Scotch that should be a safe dram to try at a bar (and perfectly malty for bourbon drinkers).  Canadian whiskey is pretty sweet...don't think there's another style that approaches it  I think it's also nice that rye whiskeys are becoming more popular: before prohibition, they were the most popular American whiskey.  Bulleit rye is a daily go to for me.


I tried Bullet Bourbon, way to sweet, sweeter than many Canadian Whiskey's from memory. Crown Royal Northern Harvest is quite nice. Thanks, I will try Aberlour. Sounds like a good suggestion, among the many other good suggestions people have been offering up. I also do mix with a little ginger ale, but not always. I like when the spirit is still very full tasting and not overpowered by the mix. I never mix to the point of killing the flavour, and yes, with good stuff I will drink it neat. Trying to acquire a taste for neat drinking, but I cannot lie, I love a nice bourbon and ginger.


----------



## Davesrose

Sonic Defender said:


> I tried Bullet Bourbon, way to sweet, sweeter than many Canadian Whiskey's from memory. Crown Royal Northern Harvest is quite nice. Thanks, I will try Aberlour. Sounds like a good suggestion, among the many other good suggestions people have been offering up. I also do mix with a little ginger ale, but not always. I like when the spirit is still very full tasting and not overpowered by the mix. I never mix to the point of killing the flavour, and yes, with good stuff I will drink it neat. Trying to acquire a taste for neat drinking, but I cannot lie, I love a nice bourbon and ginger.



Yeah, the bourbon is way different.  The rye is 95% rye grain bill, while a bourbon grain bill has to be over 51% corn (which does have more simple sugars that gleans sweet tastes).  I've been a home brewer, so I can nerd out about malt grain bills...as well as water chemistry and hops with beer.  It's interesting that I've seen brew stores in the US have now offered distilling towers for (cough legally) "scientific" purposes (that leads to close to 100% ABV)...which you then dilute and add a liquor flavoring.  Can't imagine it's anything like a real distillery that's got its resources in maintaining consistency and aging in real barrels.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Davesrose said:


> Yeah, the bourbon is way different.  The rye is 95% rye grain bill, while a bourbon grain bill has to be over 51% corn (which does have more simple sugars that gleans sweet tastes).  I've been a home brewer, so I can nerd out about malt grain bills...as well as water chemistry and hops with beer.  It's interesting that I've seen brew stores in the US have now offered distilling towers for (cough legally) "scientific" purposes (that leads to close to 100% ABV)...which you then dilute and add a liquor flavoring.  Can't imagine it's anything like a real distillery that's got its resources in maintaining consistency and aging in real barrels.


Good to know, I actually find quite a few bourbons too sweet, and Canadian ryes for that matter. About 4 years ago I did purchase a bottle of 1/4 cask, very peaty Islay Scotch Whiskey (I can't recall the proper spelling of the distiller). It was very interesting, at times the heavy peat was just too overbearing, and at other times it was quite pleasant. I did enjoy the complexity and of course drank it neat. 

I also like reading about the science behind the process so nerd away. If life had laid out differently for me I think I may have gone down the route of becoming a spirits craft person, but that hasn't been my lot in life. Still enjoy reading about everything that goes into (pun intended) the making of a spirit.


----------



## Whazzzup

Managed to drink Cognac  neat, the tesserron is really nice but prefer a cube or two, ya I know, with my scotch or rye.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Whazzzup said:


> Managed to drink Cognac  neat, the tesserron is really nice but prefer a cube or two, ya I know, with my scotch or rye.


No shame, people don't get to tell other people how to enjoy their spirits. I like to mix with ginger and ice, love the combination. With the right stuff and in the right mood I can appreciate a neat drink, nothing right or wrong. Just like music, we like what we like.


----------



## Ableza

Aberlour 16 is a staple in my house.


----------



## Matez

Does Hennessy XO count in here? Or is cognac forbidden  ?


----------



## Whazzzup

Matez said:


> Does Hennessy XO count in here? Or is cognac forbidden  ?


no cognac is allowed. i have 1929 teserron in this thread, picture as well.


----------



## j4100

Sonic Defender said:


> About 4 years ago I did purchase a bottle of 1/4 cask, very peaty Islay Scotch Whiskey (I can't recall the proper spelling of the distiller). It was very interesting, at times the heavy peat was just too overbearing, and at other times it was quite pleasant. I did enjoy the complexity and of course drank it neat.



I'm guessing it was Laphroaig. You don't get much more medicinal, heavily peated whisky than that.


----------



## bfreedma

Matez said:


> Does Hennessy XO count in here? Or is cognac forbidden  ?



What are you trying to do, class this thread up?

Of course cognac is ok.  Post pics of anything unusual!


----------



## j4100

Sonic Defender said:


> No shame, people don't get to tell other people how to enjoy their spirits. I like to mix with ginger and ice, love the combination. With the right stuff and in the right mood I can appreciate a neat drink, nothing right or wrong. Just like music, we like what we like.



Too true. Whilst I either drink my Scotch neat, or with a little water, I like my bourbon with a little ice, or mixed with ginger ale as a long drink. My supermarket choices are usually Woodford Reserve, Bulleit, or Bulleit Rye. I do have a Four Roses small batch that I keep for special occasions. I drink that one straight. Cost too much to water down.


----------



## Ableza (Oct 2, 2019)

On my first sip of Ardbeg 10 my mind recoiled as it tasted like seaweed soaked in used motor oil. I had to rinse my mouth out with Glenlivet.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Hahaha.
Nice one. 

Reminds me of the first time i was trying such brands like Ardbeg, Laphroaig,Lagavulin or Talisker.
Was not my taste to enjoy. ^^
I tend the more to less peated brands like Tullibardine, Jura or Kavalan, the best taiwanese whisky i've tried to date.


----------



## sam6550a

j4100 said:


> I'm guessing it was Laphroaig. You don't get much more medicinal, heavily peated whisky than that.


Want peat? Try Talisker Storm. The whole peat bog must be in the bottle.


----------



## j4100

sam6550a said:


> Want peat? Try Talisker Storm. The whole peat bog must be in the bottle.



No, sorry, they kept that for the Octomore. Unfortunately, for a five year old, it's one of the most expensive whiskies out there.

https://scotchwhisky.com/whiskypedia/2067/octomore/


----------



## Sonic Defender

j4100 said:


> Too true. Whilst I either drink my Scotch neat, or with a little water, I like my bourbon with a little ice, or mixed with ginger ale as a long drink. My supermarket choices are usually Woodford Reserve, Bulleit, or Bulleit Rye. I do have a Four Roses small batch that I keep for special occasions. I drink that one straight. Cost too much to water down.


Yes, really enjoy Four Roses, quite nice. I loved the original bottle with the embossed roses. The bottle itself was a thing of beauty.


----------



## j4100

OK. For those of you in the US, you better get your Scotch whisky orders sorted now, as your president has announced a 25% punitive tax levy on said whisky as part of a bigger tax fight with the EU. I believe this takes effect from mid October.

Sad face


----------



## bfreedma

j4100 said:


> OK. For those of you in the US, you better get your Scotch whisky orders sorted now, as your president has announced a 25% punitive tax levy on said whisky as part of a bigger tax fight with the EU. I believe this takes effect from mid October.
> 
> Sad face



Ridiculous.  Fortunately, I'm well stocked and I doubt the tariffs will last long.

Looks like duty free shopping while travelling for "the good stuff" until then.


----------



## Davesrose

j4100 said:


> OK. For those of you in the US, you better get your Scotch whisky orders sorted now, as your president has announced a 25% punitive tax levy on said whisky as part of a bigger tax fight with the EU. I believe this takes effect from mid October.
> 
> Sad face



I guess since pasta is more popular, it's been spared  https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/03/business/us-tariffs-whisky-wine/index.html  .  Sorry to you Scots, as this article does say the tariffs will hurt Scottish jobs the most.  Most wines I get are from California and Argentina...I'll still try supporting Scottish whisky, but may also start trying Japanese brands.


----------



## Jon L

bfreedma said:


> Ridiculous.  Fortunately, I'm well stocked and I doubt the tariffs will last long.
> 
> Looks like duty free shopping while travelling for "the good stuff" until then.



Oh, well, supposedly tariffs will kick in on10/18, but I doubt admin will go through with it and expect to see something negotiated.  Trade war with EU is FAR less popular than one with China...


----------



## Davesrose (Oct 3, 2019)

Jon L said:


> Oh, well, supposedly tariffs will kick in on10/18, but I doubt admin will go through with it and expect to see something negotiated.  Trade war with EU is FAR less popular than one with China...



I would think China trade war is unpopular as well as it means hikes in all electronics, appliances, and metals.  Another consequence of the trade war with China is that we're swimming in our own trash (cargo ships used to export our trash to China for recycling while we imported goods with those ships).  Other Asian countries have said no to importing US waste, so instead of being recycled, t's piling up in new land fills.


----------



## Davesrose (Oct 3, 2019)

j4100 said:


> No, sorry, they kept that for the Octomore. Unfortunately, for a five year old, it's one of the most expensive whiskies out there.
> 
> https://scotchwhisky.com/whiskypedia/2067/octomore/



Who knows, you may find one barrel of it floating around in an Islay peat blend (one can't discount blends, as they can be sourced from all distilleries now).  With the popular names, I find Ardbeg and Laphroig to be the peat monsters...Laphroig is cheaper in my neck of the woods, so I have that and Laughlin on hand (Laughlin also has some peat, but is better matured and have had friends say they like it opposed to "motor oil" Laphroig). The write up about Octomore's peat index does remind me about IBU (bittering units) with beer.  IPAs (especially new American styles that have new hop strains that are mega hoppy) can have IBUs well past the proportional ABV.  There is a thought at a certain limit, you can't even perceive the highest IBUs.  It becomes more about what strains of hops you're using for the bitterness and with dry hopping (that doesn't impose bitterness, but lends different nosing finishes going into piney or citrus notes).  Since I like my barley drinks, I do find it fascinating how much variety I have with beer (which has many more notes due to water chemistry, special grain bills, and hops) compared to whiskeys (and their mash bills with different grains and how they were conditioned).


----------



## j4100

Jon L said:


> Oh, well, supposedly tariffs will kick in on10/18, but I doubt admin will go through with it and expect to see something negotiated.  Trade war with EU is FAR less popular than one with China...





Davesrose said:


> I would think China trade war is unpopular as well as it means hikes in all electronics, appliances, and metals.  Another consequence of the trade war with China is that we're swimming in our own trash (cargo ships used to export our trash to China for recycling while we imported goods with those ships).  Other Asian countries have said no to importing US waste, so instead of being recycled, t's piling up in new land fills.



Yes, China appears to be the main target and the product targetting does appear to be a bit random. Our local news gave it the slant that Donald was reminding Boris that he needs to get some serious trade deals done when we crash out of the EU without a deal. Corruption on a massive scale.



Davesrose said:


> Who knows, you may find one barrel of it floating around in an Islay peat blend (one can't discount blends, as they can be sourced from all distilleries now).  With the popular names, I find Ardbeg and Laphroig to be the peat monsters...Laphroig is cheaper in my neck of the woods, so I have that and Laughlin on hand (Laughlin also has some peat, but is better matured and have had friends say they like it opposed to "motor oil" Laphroig). The write up about Octomore's peat index does remind me about IBU (bittering units) with beer.  IPAs (especially new American styles that have new hop strains that are mega hoppy) can have IBUs well past the proportional ABV.  There is a thought at a certain limit, you can't even perceive the highest IBUs.  It becomes more about what strains of hops you're using for the bitterness and with dry hopping (that doesn't impose bitterness, but lends different nosing finishes going into piney or citrus notes).  Since I like my barley drinks, I do find it fascinating how much variety I have with beer (which has many more notes due to water chemistry, special grain bills, and hops) compared to whiskeys (and their mash bills with different grains and how they were conditioned).



The Octomore really is a peat monster. I bought the 6.1 when I had £20 off at a whisky tasting and it cost me £80. They usually go for £150+. There is a blend called Big Peat which is good fun for a very peaty blend. Barley wines. I like those, but that's another thread.


----------



## Matez

bfreedma said:


> What are you trying to do, class this thread up?



I thought you folks in whiskey-fi were classy enough already


----------



## Matez

Sry, double!


----------



## Davesrose

j4100 said:


> The Octomore really is a peat monster. I bought the 6.1 when I had £20 off at a whisky tasting and it cost me £80. They usually go for £150+. There is a blend called Big Peat which is good fun for a very peaty blend. Barley wines. I like those, but that's another thread.



Wonder if you guys get American style barleywines (like Rogue Old Crustacean or Great Divide Old Ruffian)...just like IPAs, the American styles are more heavily hopped (which I like).  As for thread topic, if it's about distilled spirits, I would like to raise an issue I'm finding a new trend in my state of GA (US alcohol laws are all different by state).  In GA, you can buy wine or beer at the grocery store, but spirits are reserved for buying at a "package store" (PA is pretty weird where you can buy wine and spirits at a package store, but you have to buy cases of beer at a special store).  Several years ago, you couldn't buy high gravity (ABV) beers, until finally Georgia allowed up to 21% (other Southern states limit to 18%).  At my local grocery, I've started seeing a display for what looks like bottles of various liquor.  Doing some Googling, I found that they are in fact fortified wines with liquor flavoring from Sazerac (and reaching the 21% ABV groceries/convenience stores can sell).  When it comes to their 'whiskey' variant, I've heard mixed reviews as to it tasting like trash to some cheap blend.  I'm not sure if I'll ever be desperate enough to try it, as I can just go to  package store.


----------



## sam6550a

Davesrose said:


> Wonder if you guys get American style barleywines (like Rogue Old Crustacean or Great Divide Old Ruffian)...just like IPAs, the American styles are more heavily hopped (which I like).  As for thread topic, if it's about distilled spirits, I would like to raise an issue I'm finding a new trend in my state of GA (US alcohol laws are all different by state).  In GA, you can buy wine or beer at the grocery store, but spirits are reserved for buying at a "package store" (PA is pretty weird where you can buy wine and spirits at a package store, but you have to buy cases of beer at a special store).  Several years ago, you couldn't buy high gravity (ABV) beers, until finally Georgia allowed up to 21% (other Southern states limit to 18%).  At my local grocery, I've started seeing a display for what looks like bottles of various liquor.  Doing some Googling, I found that they are in fact fortified wines with liquor flavoring from Sazerac (and reaching the 21% ABV groceries/convenience stores can sell).  When it comes to their 'whiskey' variant, I've heard mixed reviews as to it tasting like trash to some cheap blend.  I'm not sure if I'll ever be desperate enough to try it, as I can just go to  package store.


We moved to GA in 2014 after living in civilized Florida for 44 years [long, long story, let's just say I am married], and this place is as spirit backward as they come---I live in a spirit DRY county! Needless to say, finding single malt scotch is a 40 mile to 150 mile trek, The local "super" market carries a limited beer selection, and a few wines. Fortunately, a convenience store owner in Dixie, GA stocks some really nice wines----try 14 Hands of Washington.


----------



## Ableza

Accompanying the new Abbey Road remix on my AudioValve Solaris and MrSpeakers Ether C Flow.  Not bad.


----------



## Davesrose

sam6550a said:


> We moved to GA in 2014 after living in civilized Florida for 44 years [long, long story, let's just say I am married], and this place is as spirit backward as they come---I live in a spirit DRY county! Needless to say, finding single malt scotch is a 40 mile to 150 mile trek, The local "super" market carries a limited beer selection, and a few wines. Fortunately, a convenience store owner in Dixie, GA stocks some really nice wines----try 14 Hands of Washington.



At least I do live in Atlanta, which being cosmo, is the first area to get new laws.  i learned from on older guy that in the 60s, even Dekalb county (in Atlanta) was dry and that Cheshire Bridge Rd had a lot of package stores (unlike today which is strip clubs).  I grew up in NC, and my folks will come and stock up on liquor from Greens because of prices being cheaper (less tax).


----------



## j4100

Davesrose said:


> Wonder if you guys get American style barleywines (like Rogue Old Crustacean or Great Divide Old Ruffian)...just like IPAs, the American styles are more heavily hopped (which I like).



I haven't tried any US barley wines. It's a rare enough beer over here and usually only stocked in specialist stores. If I find any, I'll give them a try. I prefer strong ales, though usually only drink a couple when I'm at home. Not like they are session ales. Heh!



Davesrose said:


> As for thread topic, if it's about distilled spirits, I would like to raise an issue I'm finding a new trend in my state of GA (US alcohol laws are all different by state).  In GA, you can buy wine or beer at the grocery store, but spirits are reserved for buying at a "package store" (PA is pretty weird where you can buy wine and spirits at a package store, but you have to buy cases of beer at a special store).  Several years ago, you couldn't buy high gravity (ABV) beers, until finally Georgia allowed up to 21% (other Southern states limit to 18%).  At my local grocery, I've started seeing a display for what looks like bottles of various liquor.  Doing some Googling, I found that they are in fact fortified wines with liquor flavoring from Sazerac (and reaching the 21% ABV groceries/convenience stores can sell).  When it comes to their 'whiskey' variant, I've heard mixed reviews as to it tasting like trash to some cheap blend.  I'm not sure if I'll ever be desperate enough to try it, as I can just go to  package store.



Some weird laws around the US (for us Brits, anyway), with them not only differing from state to state, but from indivudual counties within the state! Confusing, for sure. You have my sympathies.That Sazerac stuff sounds a bit mental. Buckfast, anyone?


----------



## RCBinTN

We still have dry counties here in Tennessee. The county in which Jack Daniel's is distilled is dry.
You can buy a bottle in their gift shop, but can't buy a drink at a bar.
Of course, there are plenty of moonshine stills up in the hills


----------



## Ableza

RCBinTN said:


> We still have dry counties here in Tennessee. The county in which Jack Daniel's is distilled is dry.
> You can buy a bottle in their gift shop, but can't buy a drink at a bar.
> Of course, there are plenty of moonshine stills up in the hills


Someone should challenge the concept of a "dry county" - if it's religious based - on First Amendment grounds.  I know so-called "blue laws" have been successfully challenged and thrown out in some states.


----------



## Davesrose

Ableza said:


> Someone should challenge the concept of a "dry county" - if it's religious based - on First Amendment grounds.  I know so-called "blue laws" have been successfully challenged and thrown out in some states.



Getting into homebrewing, I've also heard from brewers who have decided to go in the brewing business.  I also grew up in the city that's now considered "Beer City, USA" (Asheville, NC).  One thing I have found out is that much of the weird distribution laws are a throw back from prohibition, and there are also monetary and political factors that leave the status quo for why distribution is different for given counties.  Some areas only allow one distributor, for example, and they're going to put bigger labels up in top viewing shelves.  There were exemptions for wine to be made in the home during prohibition, but beer was still outlawed until as recently as 1977 (I've heard from folks that before homebrewing was legalized, groceries would have a Pabst "hopped malt extract").  Since it was hopped, it only had one use...and you wrote away and received a mimeograph letter with no return stamp, which told you to add this much sugar, water, and yeast...but don't drink.  The impression I heard was that it wasn't good at all.  Now that home-brewing is legal, I've got access to all the ingredients and methods commercial breweries have, and enjoy trying different styles.  Some breweries in NC have also ventured into distilling ("moonshine", full corn, has been popular).  I also think NC exploded with the brewing scene because the state allowed breweries to sell their own beers on tap and in growlers with their tasting rooms.  In GA, breweries can only sell full pints if they're a brew pub...otherwise, they can only serve samples and go through a distributor with bottling/caning.


----------



## RCBinTN

Davesrose said:


> Getting into homebrewing, I've also heard from brewers who have decided to go in the brewing business.  I also grew up in the city that's now considered "Beer City, USA" (Asheville, NC).  One thing I have found out is that much of the weird distribution laws are a throw back from prohibition, and there are also monetary and political factors that leave the status quo for why distribution is different for given counties.  Some areas only allow one distributor, for example, and they're going to put bigger labels up in top viewing shelves.  There were exemptions for wine to be made in the home during prohibition, but beer was still outlawed until as recently as 1977 (I've heard from folks that before homebrewing was legalized, groceries would have a Pabst "hopped malt extract").  Since it was hopped, it only had one use...and you wrote away and received a mimeograph letter with no return stamp, which told you to add this much sugar, water, and yeast...but don't drink.  The impression I heard was that it wasn't good at all.  Now that home-brewing is legal, I've got access to all the ingredients and methods commercial breweries have, and enjoy trying different styles.  Some breweries in NC have also ventured into distilling ("moonshine", full corn, has been popular).  I also think NC exploded with the brewing scene because the state allowed breweries to sell their own beers on tap and in growlers with their tasting rooms.  In GA, breweries can only sell full pints if they're a brew pub...otherwise, they can only serve samples and go through a distributor with bottling/caning.


Asheville is a wonderful place, we've been there several times on vacation. Cool micro-breweries and music scene


----------



## Davesrose (Oct 12, 2019)

RCBinTN said:


> Asheville is a wonderful place, we've been there several times on vacation. Cool micro-breweries and music scene



Ah, yes that too!  All things exploding more since I did live there (but my folks live there, and will never leave).  I read a recent Rolling Stone article about how Asheville is now the hip new music venue: for quite a few years...there was the Orange Peel that drew in quite a few first run rock acts (like Smashing Pumpkins).  Warren Haynes of the Allman Brothers has been drawing many musicians (like Dave Grohl who says many good things about Asheville).  But even while growing up, my folks were into classical music and did take me to symphonies...the Asheville symphony could pretty good given its size.  It didn't have recording labels like now my city of Atlanta (which is tied to Telarc).


----------



## ostewart

I know nothing about whisky, and blasphemy for having a cube of ice with it...

Glenlivet Founders Reserve with some vinyl


----------



## Ableza

Ice is not blasphemy.  If you like ice use ice; heck if you like root beer as a mixer use root beer.  Enjoy your whisk(e)y any way you like it.


----------



## j4100

ostewart said:


> I know nothing about whisky, and blasphemy for having a cube of ice with it...
> 
> Glenlivet Founders Reserve with some vinyl



Nice gear!



Ableza said:


> Ice is not blasphemy.  If you like ice use ice; heck if you like root beer as a mixer use root beer.  Enjoy your whisk(e)y any way you like it.



Too true. One of the whisky festivals I was at, there was a pop-up cocktail bar doing whisky-based drinks. One had Lagavuilin 16 in it. The purists were shuddering. I enjoyed them.


----------



## sam6550a

Ableza said:


> Ice is not blasphemy.  If you like ice use ice; heck if you like root beer as a mixer use root beer.  Enjoy your whisk(e)y any way you like it.


If you live in the southern part of the US, "room temperature" is almost 30C in the summer. An ice cube, plus the fact that all good single malt [IMHO] benefits from a wee dram of water, helps the taste.


----------



## bfreedma

Ableza said:


> Ice is not blasphemy.  If you like ice use ice; heck if you like root beer as a mixer use root beer.  Enjoy your whisk(e)y any way you like it.



Ice is fine, but I’m drawing the line with root beer, at least with scotch.  Not because it’s wrong, but it sounds awful 

True story - someone next to me at a bar ordered a Louis XIII with Diet Coke.  The bartender tried to talk him out of it, but he did make the drink.  $150.

At least use regular Coke...


----------



## Ableza

bfreedma said:


> a Louis XIII with Diet Coke.  .


Now THAT's some damn blasphemy.


----------



## j4100

sam6550a said:


> If you live in the southern part of the US, "room temperature" is almost 30C in the summer. An ice cube, plus the fact that all good single malt [IMHO] benefits from a wee dram of water, helps the taste.



I used the same thought process in South Africa when faced with drinking red wine in 30°C temps. Got a few looks with the bottle in a cooler, but who cares.


----------



## Jon L

It can hit 38C+ around here, and I don't use ice because the speed and amount of water added is uncontrollable.  I keep a few Glencairn glasses in the fridge, and by the time it is taken out, appropriate single malt bottle opened, a few minutes on the counter, etc, the temp is close to perfect...


----------



## Ableza

... plus even though it hits 48C or even higher here in Arizona every year, I have air conditioning so I don't care.  The outside temp does not affect my alcohol...


----------



## Davesrose

My area of the South, while getting hot in the summer (and and unusually stayed that way until a couple weeks ago!), as most locations running lots of AC.  I've never been concerned about serving temp at my place...I suppose the main concern might be shipments (where crates of liquor could be sitting in areas without AC).  I don't hear so much about damage to liquor due to shipment (maybe higher alcohol is part of it?).  Wine clubs won't ship via Fedex or UPS during certain heat waves....and luckily there aren't many beer labels that use clear glass bottles (which UV light can make funky).


----------



## Ableza

Sometimes it's good to treat yourself.  Black Arts 1994, one of the best I've ever tasted.


----------



## luckysim0n

Jura Phrophecy is one of the nicest I've tried but all whiskey is subjective like everything else. The Japanese are producing some wonderful whiskeys too


----------



## Kenji1066

Haha can't believe it's taken me years to find this thread - for me whisky and music go together like peas and carrots - in my 'music room' I have my small collection close at hand.  My personal preference tends towards the peatier whiskies however latelly I am coming to appreciate the less peatier kind. Currently enjoying the Nikka 12 - I can't describe flavours (or sound) at all but it's pleasant


----------



## Kenji1066

Ableza said:


> Sometimes it's good to treat yourself.  Black Arts 1994, one of the best I've ever tasted.



Is this a peaty Bruiladdich in the realms of the Octomore's or  more manageable like the Port Charlotte?

I visited the Bruichladdich distillery a few years ago and it was one of the best tours I went on - everyone working there was so nice and story around the distillery is pretty cool.

And yes....you absolutley have to treat yourself.


----------



## Ableza

Kenji1066 said:


> Is this a peaty Bruiladdich in the realms of the Octomore's or  more manageable like the Port Charlotte?
> 
> I visited the Bruichladdich distillery a few years ago and it was one of the best tours I went on - everyone working there was so nice and story around the distillery is pretty cool.
> 
> And yes....you absolutley have to treat yourself.


The Black Arts is not peaty.  It has some nice smoke but none of the heavy Islay peat.


----------



## shane55

Bruichladdich night.
And I agree with Kenji1066, great distillery and tour. Bottled my very own Port Charlotte there. 

In this batch below... the MRC: 01 was my favorite (at least on this night...


----------



## Jon L

Bunnahabhain 30 year and Clynelish 23 year Cask Strength!




1211191629 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## Kenji1066

shane55 said:


> Bruichladdich night.
> And I agree with Kenji1066, great distillery and tour. Bottled my very own Port Charlotte there.
> 
> In this batch below... the MRC: 01 was my favorite (at least on this night...



Glorious! Are you like me where you generally can't drink the last 2 inches of any bottle? - ''just saving it for that special occassion"


----------



## shane55

Kenji1066 said:


> Glorious! Are you like me where you generally can't drink the last 2 inches of any bottle? - ''just saving it for that special occassion"



Hahahaha...
Not really. I will definitely drink the last 2" !!! This was just a coincidence. But now that I think about it... I have quite a few with a similar amount. So maybe it's subconscious.


----------



## j4100

Kenji1066 said:


> Glorious! Are you like me where you generally can't drink the last 2 inches of any bottle? - ''just saving it for that special occassion"



haha - yeah, sometimes. I have a few bottles I want to keep the last dram for that "special occasion". I really should just finish them, but...

You guys have deep pockets! Enjoy your drams!


----------



## Ableza

I just have to post this image, from a friend in Amherst MA who sent me a photo of his personal scotch collection.  I will go visit some day.


----------



## Whazzzup (Dec 12, 2019)

delwhinney 15 keeps me from finishing the expensive stuff. Use the same method with my wine cellar.

wow what a cellar i have a friend like that as well. I focus on 4-5 premium scotches, coincidently he doesn't have any of mine.


----------



## j4100

Ableza said:


> I just have to post this image, from a friend in Amherst MA who sent me a photo of his personal scotch collection.  I will go visit some day.



That's a real nice collection. Lucky him (and you).

Did you see that one from Colorado that's going up for auction?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-50672313


----------



## Whazzzup

Picked up a bottle of dalmore king Edward 3, took a pass at 25 yr old dalmore king Edward at several g’s. Wow tho it’s  supposed to be the best of the best. Picked up the last bottle of crown royal special reserve rare tho.


----------



## shane55

Ableza said:


> I just have to post this image, from a friend in Amherst MA who sent me a photo of his personal scotch collection.  I will go visit some day.



If you can post his address and times when he isn't home, that would be appreciated.

OMG!!!


----------



## KcMsterpce

I very much enjoyed this:


----------



## Matez

KcMsterpce said:


> I very much enjoyed this:



How much is it?


----------



## KcMsterpce

I don't know, a friend of mine brought it over and we watched a couple movies. He didn't say, and I didn't ask.


----------



## RCBinTN

The EH Taylor is not easy to find on the open market! It's a treat


----------



## Ableza

I can taste the differences between Bushmills and Jameson, I can identify by taste at least seven distinct styles by region of Scotland and I know Canadian whiskey when I taste it.  But I must admit my ignorance of American bourbons.  In my liquor cab are a few typical selections: Jack Daniels Old No.7, Maker's Mark, a Knob Creek Rye, an old bottle of George Dickle that someone gave me years ago, and a half-empty 1.75l plastic bottle of Early Times I bought for making mint juleps. 

What should I go buy so I can understand bourbons more?


----------



## Jon L (Dec 23, 2019)

Ableza said:


> What should I go buy so I can understand bourbons more?



What I HATE about bourbon is these "limited releases" that you can never get your hands on unless you are the store owner's cousin or something. 
Good thing about them is they are far more affordable than Scotch.  

Of those, Stagg Jr. tends to be less unobtanium than some others and quite good.
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/bourbon/small-batch-bourbon/stagg-jr/p/135217750

Elijah Craig Barrel Proof is also quite good if you can find it.
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/b...elijah-craig-barrel-proof-bourbon/p/132677750

Luckily, there are others readily available on the shelves that are just as good IMO:

Old Forester 1920
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/bourbon/small-batch-bourbon/old-forester-1920/p/173809750

Booker's
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/bourbon/small-batch-bourbon/bookers/p/2716750

Barrell Bourbon
https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/b...mtZKZonS2IgSIcj-hQMaAkygEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Ableza

Great start, thank you


----------



## OldSkool

I'm mainly a scotch guy, but my bourbon-drinking friends really enjoy Buffalo Trace. Reasonably priced and made by the same folks that own Pappy Van Winkle, I believe.

Cheers!


----------



## RCBinTN

OldSkool said:


> I'm mainly a scotch guy, but my bourbon-drinking friends really enjoy Buffalo Trace. Reasonably priced and made by the same folks that own Pappy Van Winkle, I believe.
> 
> Cheers!


I also enjoy Buffalo Trace very much. They have many different levels, and special releases, but their base bourbon is good.
Other brands that come to mind are Four Roses and Angel's Envy.

A spicy bourbon called Rowan's Creek, made in Bardstown, KY, is on my go-to list.

I prefer Jack Daniel's single barrel over the blended No. 7. Has more caramel and vanilla notes.
The purveyor should give you a taste, prior to purchase ... some barrels are great, others maybe not 

In general, similar to scotch whisky, the better bourbons are single barrel or "small batch." More unique character.
Hope this helps a bit ...


----------



## Ableza

I couldn't get to Total Wine today, but my local liquor store had this on sale.  It's not one of those recommended, but every journey begins with one small steo.


----------



## OldSkool

This old thread needs to be revived! Drink up, boys.

Really starting to get more and more into Bourbon as my scotch bottles are getting dusty. I'm loving Woodford Reserve at $30, excellent neat daily drinker and found everywhere. When I want to kick it up a notch, Elijah Craig Barrel Proof is the ticket. Released 3 times per year with varying proofs, I have the B519 and C919. Waiting for the A120 to arrive here. Add one big ice cube and enjoy! Cheers!


----------



## Whazzzup

global recession and scotch go together. Granted my 350$ king dalmore may have to be subbed for 25$ cuttyshark, lol


----------



## j4100

OldSkool said:


> This old thread needs to be revived! Drink up, boys.
> 
> Really starting to get more and more into Bourbon as my scotch bottles are getting dusty. I'm loving Woodford Reserve at $30, excellent neat daily drinker and found everywhere. When I want to kick it up a notch, Elijah Craig Barrel Proof is the ticket. Released 3 times per year with varying proofs, I have the B519 and C919. Waiting for the A120 to arrive here. Add one big ice cube and enjoy! Cheers!



Woodford Reserve is my go-to, including making long drinks with it - I like it with ginger ale. However, it's more like £30 over here so $40-45? That's the Tax man for you. I have a bottle of Rowan's Creek and keep my Four Roses for special occasions.


----------



## j4100

Here's a supermarket  bottle I bought recently. Decent stab at a smoky blend. Especially good when it's heavily discounted in the post holiday slump. Good time to pick up a few bottles.


----------



## j4100

Another supermarket purchase. Always liked the Jura range.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

I like my Turas Mara too.


----------



## Ableza

Last night was Jameson's 18.


----------



## Velomane

Well, last night it was Talisker Storm for me. Maybe a shot of something Japanese tonight.


----------



## shane55

j4100 said:


> Here's a supermarket  bottle I bought recently. Decent stab at a smoky blend. Especially good when it's heavily discounted in the post holiday slump. Good time to pick up a few bottles.



It is very good... and smoked, peated whisky is pretty much all I drink. Highly recommended for an 'everyday' dram. Nice glass too... btw.


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> Here's a supermarket  bottle I bought recently. Decent stab at a smoky blend. Especially good when it's heavily discounted in the post holiday slump. Good time to pick up a few bottles.


Smokehead is some killer Ardbeg. I'm friends with the US importer and they love mixing it with Coke. "Smoke n Coke".

I personally prefer Ardbeg 10yr, but this can sometimes be found for half the price..


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> Another supermarket purchase. Always liked the Jura range.


When I was living in Chicago, there was a downtown 7-11 that would carry the 10 year for $23, an obvious pricing error.  Needless to say, I went through their whole stock.  Good juice and makes a killer Blood and Sand.


----------



## j4100 (Mar 14, 2020)

mrscotchguy said:


> Smokehead is some killer Ardbeg. I'm friends with the US importer and they love mixing it with Coke. "Smoke n Coke".



A whisky festival I was at a few years ago also had a pop-up cocktail bar, probably to the horror of some there. I tried a few, but the best was Lagavuilin 16 and coke (there were a couple of other ingredients,  but I can't remember).

What's a blood and sand?


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> What's a blood and sand?



It's a scotch cocktail that is somewhat Manhattan like. My favorite recipe is:

1.5 oz peated scotch
.75 oz Cocchi Torino (sweet vermouth)
.5 oz fresh squeezed orange juice
.25 oz Cherry Heering (cherry cordial)

Shake vigourly, strain, serve up, express lemon oil, discard peel

Named for the color, appearing as if blood was poured through sand.


----------



## OldSkool

Currently on the hunt for some Weller 12 but can't find it locally. Hate having to deal with the secondary market, but it is what it is.


----------



## Jon L

OldSkool said:


> Currently on the hunt for some Weller 12 but can't find it locally. Hate having to deal with the secondary market, but it is what it is.



Bourbon limited annual releases and secondary market price-gouging really turned me off, and while I also dislike Scotch secondary market, at least one can still buy numerous delicious, well-aged Scotch without resorting to secondary market.  




1211191629 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## j4100

Oh! Love Clynelish. Bet that's a beaut. The other one won't be too shabby either.


----------



## KcMsterpce

My buddy came to my place and was excited to share with me this:





A Midwinter Night's Dram; Act 7, Scene 6.

He was so tremendously excited to have this drink with me. I'm a single malt kinda guy, don't drink rye all that often. I caught hints of cinnamon, dark fruit (probably cherry), and there was an air of anise (?) that lingered in the nose after about 10-15 seconds. Overall, I think it was "nice", but I may not have been in the right state of mind to truly enjoy it as much as my friend does. I'm glad I got to try it, but I wasn't getting the robustness that I was hoping for. It was fun to have a unique drink with a friend, that was the best part. Overall, it's "good", but again, I may have not prepared my palette enough before sipping to give it the full measure of attention it deserves.


----------



## Whazzzup

Have a treat coming, The Balvenie Tun 1509 Batch #5. Photo and thoughts to come


----------



## Jon L

Balblair 21 year old.  It took forever to open up but was a unique gem!




0407201458 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## ostewart

Whilst not a particularly fancy whisky, it's still very tasty and enjoyable.


----------



## j4100

Just as well the courier people are still delivering! Thanks to the guy who delivered these to me this afternoon.


----------



## KcMsterpce

This is quite tasty, and I like it a lot. It's one of those rare occasions where I like it with ice instead of sipping it straight.


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> Just as well the courier people are still delivering! Thanks to the guy who delivered these to me this afternoon.


Scotch Malt Whiskey Society?


----------



## j4100

mrscotchguy said:


> Scotch Malt Whiskey Society?



Yes. I joined because they were opening a new members room in Glasgow. It opened the week before the lockdown! However, the whisky is good. They have started doing gin and brandy. I'd like to see them bottling US whiskey too.


----------



## j4100

Haven't been on here for a while. I got a litre of this Tamnavuilin the other week. Nice dram.


----------



## j4100

I also poured one from my treasured Octomore 5.1.


----------



## Whazzzup

Peaty


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## Wyville

A friend recommended me this one a while back and I really enjoyed it, very easy going:


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> I also poured one from my treasured Octomore 5.1.


Yumm. I have loved every Octomore version I've tried.


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> Yes. I joined because they were opening a new members room in Glasgow. It opened the week before the lockdown! However, the whisky is good. They have started doing gin and brandy. I'd like to see them bottling US whiskey too.



Wonderful! I visited the Edinburgh's with a group of members nearly a decade ago.  It was one hellof an experience. Fun malts, I do hope they come stateside one day..


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jun 5, 2020)

This isn't what I was expecting. I am quite fond of The Glenlivet 18, it's really good for its price point. Good flavor, and a step above regular, mid-shelf sippers.
I always wanted to try the XXV, and now that I have, well... it wasn't all that great. I know there are different batches, and apparently some are tastier than others. I must have had a less than stellar batch, or it just isn't to my taste preferences.
It has a very nice crawl, and the smell is full and open. I registered hints of honey, molasses and/or vanilla, with an almost subliminal skew to tangerine. I was impressed with initial visual and aromatic presentation.
Then I took a sip, and it was nothing like it smells. The first thing that hit was the oak. I did not taste any fruity or citrus characteristics. It was almost smokey more than chocolatey or smooth with vanilla. To be honest, this reminded me a lot of the Suntory Hibiki, but even that has more honey richness to it. This was kind of harsh, and didn't have any smoothness to it. It's definitely a sipper, but it also hit harder in the throat than any 25-year old whisky I have ever had.
I didn't read flavor profiles for this whisky until after I drank it, because I like to try and recognize what my palette discovers. However, after reading about "morello cherry", "almond", "vanilla", and "fruity citrus blah blahblah", I had to wait a couple days to try it again. I thought that I must have been in the wrong mindset or something. Nope. Still didn't taste any of that stuff. Just a fairly oak-like harshness that smelled nothing like it tastes.
It took me a long while to kill this bottle. Several weeks of small servings here and there. I hoped I would have eventually warmed up to it, but alas that was not meant to be.

I would love to try another bottle from a different batch, but for the price... I would rather move on to another experience than gamble on getting the same result.


----------



## mrscotchguy

I tend to avoid the super old malts mayself. I've had opportunities to sample whisky as old as 42 years and they become so cost prohibiting that it's hard to justify a bottle. Sampling them at tastings or a nice pub, or even through internet trades are fun ways to say I've tried a whisky.

I received a 25yr old Bunnahabhain as a gift that was at the time around $300 that would be well worth it, but I would still personally drink the 12yr and 18yr over it.  Same goes with the Glenfarclas 17yr vs 25yr.

I will say if money was not a factor... There was a Douglas Laing bottling 42yr Glenglassaugh, 36yr old Bowmore,  and the 1968 Glenfarclas Family Cask that _blew_ my mind...


----------



## Whazzzup

super Old super rare super expensive, if you can buy, do it. They never stay in stock long. There’s a 27 year dalmore king Edward 3 at 2500 cad, the 8 bottles were gone from lcbo in a month.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Whazzzup said:


> super Old super rare super expensive, if you can buy, do it. They never stay in stock long. There’s a 27 year dalmore king Edward 3 at 2500 cad, the 8 bottles were gone from lcbo in a month.



I'll stick to buying a dram once I feel comfortable going back to the bars. My point was of the thousands of whiskies I've tried, of the few dozen super aged, there's few I would even consider buying. I feel age is overhyped.  Some are mindblowingly good, but my experience, they most affordable super aged whiskies, you get what you pay for.  

Most distilleries just don't have ideal aging conditions to produce stunning super ages where they are perfectly setup for 12-20yr old malts.  The big guys use their super aged malts as a trophy or showcase, not unlike a luxury car, and are selling an idea or a showpiece rather than the juice inside.  It's not always the case, but I have learned over the years that a great 12 year old malt that consistently tastes great every time is more enjoyable than the chance that super premium will "taste what it's worth"...


----------



## Whazzzup

True, I’m always amazed how much demand there is for ultra expensive scotch, congac .


----------



## mrscotchguy

Whazzzup said:


> True, I’m always amazed how much demand there is for ultra expensive scotch, congac .



Some of it is status or what I call "gift status" for business relationships. Sometimes is a gift of Johnnie Blue for passing the Bar. But like any hobby, from the outside, most of nuance will seem like hyperbole looking in. It wouldn't be unlike a friend buying a Bose because they've heard they are good and then giving them as gifts to friends and family because they are both impressed and satisfied. The enthusiast will have more information and see it's not really what fits our criteria, but it will fit the vast majority.

Then you have what I call the Pappy Phenomenon.  People love to jump on trends and join the cult movement because an enthusiast who's informed suggested it offhand. That suggestion then becomes the hyperbole because it's easier for the novice to repeat, "I've heard incredible things..."  The weight of the name become more important than the actual object. 

Nearly every hobby has some dynamics like this. They fascinate and annoy the hell out of me. I personally love teaching people to think for themselves and develop their own opinons by becoming informed rather than becoming sheep. I love hearing people's stories that got them into their hobbies. Most of all, I truly enjoy hearing how two very unique hobbies intersect and the metaphors that connect the two together.


----------



## Jon L

mrscotchguy said:


> This isn't what I was expecting. I am quite fond of The Glenlivet 18, it's really good for its price point. Good flavor, and a step above regular, mid-shelf sippers.
> I always wanted to try the XXV, and now that I have, well... it wasn't all that great.



That's too bad about the XXV, but saves me cash.
I find that most distilleries hit their flavor/price sweet spot around 18-21 years, and as I type this, I am comparing Glenlivet 18 vs. 21, and honestly, I don't think one is "better," just different flavor profiles.  21 does have more oak and structure vs. more exuberant fruit of 18.


----------



## j4100

I have tried a few expensive whiskies. Some were great, some not so great. I won't waste my money on them. Collectors pretty much ruined the market for whisky drinkers.

6 or 7 years ago, I tried a whisky that blew my socks off. A 6yo Linkwood. Probably in the top 5 I have ever tasted. I'll also stick with cask strength whiskies. I find the standard 40% ish releases to be, well, a bit weak.


----------



## j4100

The last delivery I had included this one. Revenge of the Shuttlecocks. It's an Auchroisk (Singleton) 11yo from a bourbon cask. Certainly needed some water.


----------



## Whazzzup

mcallen rare cask last night


----------



## KcMsterpce

Love this one. I cooked a heck of a lot of steak, an babybacks, and potatoes, and simmered onions... this was a great topper late that evening, sitting and hanging out with my friends.


----------



## mrscotchguy

j4100 said:


> I have tried a few expensive whiskies. Some were great, some not so great. I won't waste my money on them. Collectors pretty much ruined the market for whisky drinkers.
> 
> 6 or 7 years ago, I tried a whisky that blew my socks off. A 6yo Linkwood. Probably in the top 5 I have ever tasted. I'll also stick with cask strength whiskies. I find the standard 40% ish releases to be, well, a bit weak.



Love linkwood.


KcMsterpce said:


> Love this one. I cooked a heck of a lot of steak, an babybacks, and potatoes, and simmered onions... this was a great topper late that evening, sitting and hanging out with my friends.


I love an Old Fashioned with EC. It's super dry, so works great with maple or demerara.


----------



## Whazzzup

yummy stuff


----------



## sam6550a

KcMsterpce said:


> Love this one. I cooked a heck of a lot of steak, an babybacks, and potatoes, and simmered onions... this was a great topper late that evening, sitting and hanging out with my friends.


Try Elijah Craig rye---very tasty.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Whazzzup said:


> yummy stuff



I had a glass of this when it first came out at a whiskey bar. I think I (*cough* my company *cough*) paid 25 bucks for it. Sadly, I don't remember if I thought it was amazing or not. How much does a bottle of this go for now?


----------



## sam6550a

gimmeheadroom said:


> I had a glass of this when it first came out at a whiskey bar. I think I (*cough* my company *cough*) paid 25 bucks for it. Sadly, I don't remember if I thought it was amazing or not. How much does a bottle of this go for now?


To me, it is overrated.


----------



## Ableza

Today's selection.


----------



## mrscotchguy

sam6550a said:


> To me, it is overrated.


Hate to be that guy, but it is the Beats of the Whisk(e)y world. JWB is not in it's own rights bad, it just bad for what it is and represents. 

I won't trash talk Diageo, especially becuase I love the hell out of Johnnie Black, but if you want the JWB secrect ingredient, try to find an old bottle of Royale Lochnagar.


----------



## Ableza

I agree.  I have a bottle of Blue and while it is a nice blend but really not anything special in my opinion.  Many whiskys are better.  I prefer an Aberlour 16 (and can buy three bottles for the price of a Blue.)


----------



## Whazzzup

the glenury ghost is by far my favourite blue so far. It adds a bit of that dal more king edward 3 style but with that blue everything goes down easy.


----------



## bfreedma

I find that it's the casual whisky drinkers that gravitate toward the Blue in my collection, as it's something they've seen and heard about.
I always try to steer them to other options they might like more, but at least 50% go for JWB.  Oh well, it's actually cheaper (a lot) than some of what they could ask for.

Green or Gold over Blue for me, even if I'm not paying.  And if you want to try something interesting, try putting a little fresh coconut water as a cutter in JW Black instead of water.  Learned that one in Trinidad and while it sounds odd, it really is good.


----------



## Whazzzup

Blue and king Edward 3 are my two go to. I’ll slumb it for black if it’s free


----------



## mrscotchguy

bfreedma said:


> I find that it's the casual whisky drinkers that gravitate toward the Blue in my collection, as it's something they've seen and heard about.
> I always try to steer them to other options they might like more, but at least 50% go for JWB.  Oh well, it's actually cheaper (a lot) than some of what they could ask for.
> 
> Green or Gold over Blue for me, even if I'm not paying.  And if you want to try something interesting, try putting a little fresh coconut water as a cutter in JW Black instead of water.  Learned that one in Trinidad and while it sounds odd, it really is good.



I will def try this. I generally make Maime Taylor's, Blood in Sand's, Smokin' Coke's, or Scotch-Vermouth-Tonic's. Always looking for new concoctions.


----------



## bfreedma

mrscotchguy said:


> I will def try this. I generally make Maime Taylor's, Blood in Sand's, Smokin' Coke's, or Scotch-Vermouth-Tonic's. Always looking for new concoctions.




Hope you enjoy!  Make sure to use real coconut water, not sweetened and definitely not coconut milk.  

Pretty decent coconut water w/o any additives is available most places with the surge in using coconut water as a natural high electrolyte drink.


----------



## mrscotchguy

bfreedma said:


> Hope you enjoy!  Make sure to use real coconut water, not sweetened and definitely not coconut milk.
> 
> Pretty decent coconut water w/o any additives is available most places with the surge in using coconut water as a natural high electrolyte drink.



I usually keep a can or two on hand. I like it for hangovers


----------



## Whazzzup

Last night


----------



## Jon L

Walked into local BevMo for the first time in months and found the shelves unstocked and Macallan 18 price raised to $320.  
Most of Scotch had higher prices than before, and I walked out empty-handed.  Will stick to my home stock for now...


----------



## Ableza

Jon L said:


> Walked into local BevMo for the first time in months and found the shelves unstocked and Macallan 18 price raised to $320.
> Most of Scotch had higher prices than before, and I walked out empty-handed.  Will stick to my home stock for now...


$320 for Macallan 18 is not out of line.  But in my opinion there are better selections, such as an Aberlour for about 1/3 that price.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Ableza said:


> $320 for Macallan 18 is not out of line.  But in my opinion there are better selections, such as an Aberlour for about 1/3 that price.



I remember when it was $80/750ml. Still bought Aberlour or Glenfarclas.


----------



## mrscotchguy

Whisk(e)y inflation is _nuts_. I feel eventually the market will flatline and there will be a glut. Hopefully prices will then fall back to a respectable level. 

I don't suppose we'll ever get back to the days where you could get Weller Reserve for $17/handle or Yamazaki 12yr for $30


----------



## charlee

A whiskey buff friend and I organized a 10 part blind tasting and what we both chose as our favorite was Old Grand-dad Bonded, about $20 a bottle. Produced by Jim Beam.

I think buffalo trace is one of the best values in whiskey. It's high end brother Blantons is my favorite bourbon but it's a little expensive at $55ish.

Wild Turkey 101 is another great inexpensive option.

If we're talking cheap, I find ancient age and old crow solid, delicious whiskeys despite their price point.


----------



## Jon L

charlee said:


> A whiskey buff friend and I organized a 10 part blind tasting and what we both chose as our favorite was Old Grand-dad Bonded, about $20 a bottle. Produced by Jim Beam.



That's a good bourbon, but around here difficult to find on the shelves.  
Any Scotch in that blind tasting?


----------



## mrscotchguy

charlee said:


> A whiskey buff friend and I organized a 10 part blind tasting and what we both chose as our favorite was Old Grand-dad Bonded, about $20 a bottle. Produced by Jim Beam.
> 
> I think buffalo trace is one of the best values in whiskey. It's high end brother Blantons is my favorite bourbon but it's a little expensive at $55ish.
> 
> ...



OGD works for me! My favorite saying..


----------



## j4100

Talking of cheap, I like Mellow Corn from the Heaven Hill stable. I tried it at a bourbon tasting a while back and ended up buying that, plus a small batch Four Roses. Good times.


----------



## Ableza

charlee said:


> A whiskey buff friend and I organized a 10 part blind tasting and what we both chose as our favorite was Old Grand-dad Bonded, about $20 a bottle. Produced by Jim Beam.
> 
> I think buffalo trace is one of the best values in whiskey. It's high end brother Blantons is my favorite bourbon but it's a little expensive at $55ish.
> 
> ...


One time in New Orleans I ordered a truly delicious frozen blackberry julep.  I asked the bartender what kind of whiskey he used and he said, "Early Times out of a plastic bottle."   That's now all I use for cocktails.   $14.99 for 1.75 liters.


----------



## holicst

Blanton's Gold is excellent. https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/blantons-gold-edition-whiskey/

Unfortunately it is pretty hard to get this in Europe...


----------



## mrscotchguy

Ableza said:


> One time in New Orleans I ordered a truly delicious frozen blackberry julep.  I asked the bartender what kind of whiskey he used and he said, "Early Times out of a plastic bottle."   That's now all I use for cocktails.   $14.99 for 1.75 liters.



Pro tip.. Early Times is just young Buffalo Trace in massive batches. Honestly it's not bad for well whiskey. I was happy to drink it as the $3 beer-shot special after a long shift tending bar.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Aug 15, 2020)

My buddy brought this over to my place:











It was pretty good. It can be a little overwhelming with the caramel, and it has a yeasty cloy, permeating through the other scents and flavors. I also got a good whiff of cloves, or cumin? There was some kind of musky spice that I initially took to be cinnamon, but after 20-30 seconds it blossomed into hints of clove.
This was nice to have after a barbecue with top sirloin steaks and grilled onions, bell pepper, garlic and herbs. I had some awesome conversation, and we slowly sipped this over a couple of hours.
If you like sweet whiskey, this will fit the bill. We tried it straight, then we used ice and drank it chilled. If it seems a litttle TOO sweet, the ice melting into the drink might take some of the edge off. I was in the right mindset for a slow-sipping bourbon during a muggy night, catching up with a close friend.


----------



## whistlebug23

CZ4A said:


> Got me a couple of bottles this Christmas to add to my small, but growing, collection. Monkey Shoulder and Michter's US-1 Small Batch Bourbon, to be exact. I already have Yellow Spot and Whistlepig 10 Year, and recently finished off a bottle of Green Spot.



I came here specifically to second this post. I'm a huge fan of Michter's US-1 Small Batch Bourbon and Whistlepig. Sounds like I need to try Green Spot! As basic as it sounds, a Maker's Manhattan can really hit the spot. That, or an old fashioned with Woodford Reserve!


----------



## KcMsterpce

Over the past couple months, I had these:

This was yummy:






This was VERY yummy!:







This was pretty good:


----------



## Bullpride

Joined a buddy and his neighbor for some tastings yesterday.  I brought the Four Roses Single Barrel KE with me.  We also taste some rare Buffalo Trace, Old Scout, and Larceny


----------



## Whazzzup

Nuff said.


----------



## Rebel Chris

I really like Glenlivet, especially the 15 year old one. Bought this two special ones at a discount prices. Curious how they will taste.


----------



## alucard177 (Nov 1, 2020)

Everyday is booze day here. Thanks Covid :/ so I made this highball the other day with cheap but good blended Japanese whisky.


----------



## Whazzzup

Ok not only an audio addict.


----------



## Ableza

My son sent me this.  Tried it, not a winner in my opinion.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Can't say I was too fond of this. It is a little more alcholically (yes it's a word now) intense than I prefer. It's smooth, being so packed with proofness (yes it's a word now).
Glad I tried it, but don't know how I am gonna get rid of the rest haha






This was pretty good. It smells like turpentine, but tastes quite nice.


----------



## miketlse

Ableza said:


> My son sent me this.  Tried it, not a winner in my opinion.


Might be ok to mix very cheap blended whisky with coffee, but limited edition whisky feels like overkill.
Would be interesting to try a shot, but I suspect I would also sense 'not a winner'.


----------



## Amberlamps

I was born and live in the middle of Whisky Country aka Scotland, and I do not understand why people can drink this. Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging whisky drinkers, I just cannot get my head around it, as it's a disgusting drink. 

The only time I ever drink whisky is when I make a hot toddy, if you have the flu, that schiit will sweat it out of you.


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> I was born and live in the middle of Whisky Country aka Scotland, and I do not understand why people can drink this. Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging whisky drinkers, I just cannot get my head around it, as it's a disgusting drink.
> 
> The only time I ever drink whisky is when I make a hot toddy, if you have the flu, that schiit will sweat it out of you.


I think you are being a bit harsh, but I know that my taste in beer and whisky does vary, especially with the seasons.
During Summertime I tend to prefer IPA beers, and smoother whiskies, but now the weather has turned colder, I have been seeking smoky whiskies, but am now feeling the need for a lighter whisky again.
Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Ableza

Another example of to each his own. Me,I’m enjoying an 18yr Glenfiddich tonight. Cheers.


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> I think you are being a bit harsh, but I know that my taste in beer and whisky does vary, especially with the seasons.
> During Summertime I tend to prefer IPA beers, and smoother whiskies, but now the weather has turned colder, I have been seeking smoky whiskies, but am now feeling the need for a lighter whisky again.
> Variety is the spice of life.



The part that I don't understand is, when people have their first ever glass of it, why don't they spit it out as thats what I did. I guess it's an acquired taste, it's probably just my taste buds that are the problem here, as I don't like liquorice and cinnamon either.

Happy drinking peeps


----------



## KcMsterpce

People like different kinds of drinks, especially when it comes to alcoholic drinks. If there was, for example, a thread about gin, I would most likely have nothing to do with that thread because I don't like it. If it doesn't interest me, I don't go out of my way to announce to fans in a thread SPECIFICALLY discussing that topic more than for a single comment... and that would be more of an inquiry as to _why_ they like it, and to try and understand what appeals to them. Perhaps even ask for a recommendation to start with, to move up from there and maybe learn to acquire a taste for gin.
I wouldn't just keep posting about how I hate it, kinda seems counterproductive.

For whisky, I'd recommend the softer stuff that might appeal to what you are naturally inclined to enjoy. Like spices? Looks for a whiskey that emphasizes those aspects, while also eating a piece of chocolate with hints of pepper in it. Drink slowly, sip it very slowly, let the flavors linger _in small doses_. Or, if you like fruits such as orange/tangerine, or cherry... seek out a whiskey that leans in that direction. Meanwhile, eat a thin slice of orange just before taking a small sip; try to recognize that element in the ingredients. SLOWLY.
After a while, you might learn that there IS a whiskey that compliments your preferences in flavor profile. Eventually, one may end up understanding the appeal to it - or not.
If I was introducing whiskey to someone, I would emphasize the need to take your time with it, listen to what the palette is expressing, and sip it in very, very fine slices of flavor. Ease into it.


----------



## Whazzzup

My wife hates scotch and for that I am blessed. More for myself. No I won’t attempt to dissuade her


----------



## Ableza

Amberlamps said:


> The part that I don't understand is, when people have their first ever glass of it, why don't they spit it out as thats what I did. I guess it's an acquired taste, it's probably just my taste buds that are the problem here, as I don't like liquorice and cinnamon either.
> 
> Happy drinking peeps


If the first one you ever tried was Ardbeg 10, then I understand.


----------



## Amberlamps (Nov 20, 2020)

KcMsterpce said:


> People like different kinds of drinks, especially when it comes to alcoholic drinks. If there was, for example, a thread about gin, I would most likely have nothing to do with that thread because I don't like it. If it doesn't interest me, I don't go out of my way to announce to fans in a thread SPECIFICALLY discussing that topic more than for a single comment... and that would be more of an inquiry as to _why_ they like it, and to try and understand what appeals to them. Perhaps even ask for a recommendation to start with, to move up from there and maybe learn to acquire a taste for gin.
> I wouldn't just keep posting about how I hate it, kinda seems counterproductive.
> 
> For whisky, I'd recommendn the softer stuff that might appeal to what you are naturally inclined to enjoy. Like spices? Looks for a whiskey that emphasizes those aspects, while also eating a piece of chocolate with hints of pepper in it. Drink slowly, sip it very slowly, let the flavors linger _in small doses_. Or, if you like fruits such as orange/tangerine, or cherry... seek out a whiskey that leans in that direction. Meanwhile, eat a thin slice of orange just before taking a small sip; try to recognize that element in the ingredients. SLOWLY.
> ...



I'm not trying to dissuade folk from drinking it, If you think that I am, then you are on a completely different track than the one I'm on. I have tried a fair few different types over the years, usually because it was somebody elses round, or on the house, and, not once did I think it tasted like some type of fruit, however, I will admit, the one's I've tried in the past have all tasted like dirt, having an earthy taste.

I don't drink it except for medicinal purposes, a hot toddy etc, and I'm not trying to dissuade anyone from drinking it. I'm not into all the pomp and procession that is taste testing. Letting whisky swirl over your tongue and taste buds, then spitting it out or swallowing it etc.

Personally, I would rather drink a strawberry milkshake instead.

Power to all the whisky drinkers in this thread, except for @Whazzzup  for his attempt to deliberately crash my ipad browser last night by posting a fullscreen picture in some thread 

Oh yes you did   🥃🥃🥃🥃🍷


----------



## Whazzzup

Gauntlet accepted


----------



## Amberlamps (Nov 20, 2020)

Lol, @Whazzzup 

You broke my ipad


----------



## miketlse

Whazzzup said:


> Gauntlet accepted


I hope that you got the bottle for a good price, because most of the contents have evaporated. 
I shall probably try a good bottle of Armagnac for the Christmas holiday, half the cost of whisky, but a similar taste.


----------



## Jon L

Sad day...




1121201837 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## Ableza

Jon L said:


> Sad day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, great day because now you get to buy something new!


----------



## Amberlamps

Whazzzup said:


> Gauntlet accepted



Your fullscreen photo above loses to my new iPad Pro. I've been putting buying a new one off for roughly a year, but it is clear that apple deliberately slow them down, which forces ipad or iphone users to upgrade.

I Thank you @Whazzzup for being the last piece of straw that finally made me say "enough is enough, I have to upgrade to a new iPad".

Since you like your wee dram's of whisky, if you want a bottle of whisky from scotland, you can choose the brand and I will buy and ship it to you, just pm me if interested.


----------



## miketlse

Amberlamps said:


> Your fullscreen photo above loses to my new iPad Pro. I've been putting buying a new one off for roughly a year, but it is clear that apple deliberately slow them down, which forces ipad or iphone users to upgrade.
> 
> I Thank you @Whazzzup for being the last piece of straw that finally made me say "enough is enough, I have to upgrade to a new iPad".
> 
> Since you like your wee dram's of whisky, if you want a bottle of whisky from scotland, you can choose the brand and I will buy and ship it to you, just pm me if interested.


Just curious if it is possible to add an external screen to an iPad.
Certainly with my work laptop, I can add a 4K monitor, so that I can use two screens at the same time.
May be cheaper than buying a new iPad.
You should still buy a bottle for @Whazzzup


----------



## Amberlamps

miketlse said:


> Just curious if it is possible to add an external screen to an iPad.
> Certainly with my work laptop, I can add a 4K monitor, so that I can use two screens at the same time.
> May be cheaper than buying a new iPad.
> You should still buy a bottle for @Whazzzup



yes, you can add a screen to it, it has to be connected via the ipads usb c port, as far as I can tell.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

I think I'm in the mood for a little spot. A little spot of the green with Green Spot. 
Ahhhhh....., yep.
That hit's the spot.


----------



## Jon L

Ableza said:


> Or, great day because now you get to buy something new!



That's exactly what I did, a bit different from the usual suspects.  
Glenmorangie Cadboll Estate 15 yr is a great dram at this price range.  If I was drinking the 18 and someone slipped the Cadboll to me blind, I probably wouldn't complain.
The Dark Rye...  Well.  




1123201324 by drjlo2, on Flickr


----------



## Ableza

Present to myself.


----------



## bfreedma

Ableza said:


> Present to myself.



Happy Thursday!


----------



## Jon L

Ableza said:


> Present to myself.


How does this compare to Auchentoshan Triple Wood?  It must be a preference thing, but Auchentoshan triple wood tastes like cough syrup to me


----------



## Ableza

Jon L said:


> How does this compare to Auchentoshan Triple Wood?  It must be a preference thing, but Auchentoshan triple wood tastes like cough syrup to me


I've never had their triple wood, but can assure you the 21yr does not taste like cough syrup.


----------



## UntilThen

Back when I still had Ragnarok, this Samurai whisky is amazing but I could not bear to drink it since I bought it from Tokyo in 2010.  It's still with me unopened.


----------



## UntilThen

Present from others or from myself over the years. Another Nikka whiskey next to the Samurai. This was supposed to be special. The latest acquisition on the left is a fortified wine - brandy and wine.


----------



## Ash

Lagavulin 16 is my favorite as well. Prices have been going up steadily over the last year or 2. 
Ardbeg Uigeadail is a close second. Smoky. Smoky. Smoky.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Cheers!


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Wonderful, please describe it, so I can enjoy the well-aged Mortlock vicariously!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Wildcatsare1 said:


> Wonderful, please describe it, so I can enjoy the well-aged Mortlock vicariously!


I'm a big Mortlach fan and I pretty much cop every independent bottling I can find, shot in the dark as always with indie bottling. This SMoS is a very fine one. Waxy, leathery and nutty cholate. Vanilla and spices, anise for sure. Good dram.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Never too early for a good dram


----------



## Ableza

Ah yes, mine is getting low, thanks for reminding me it's about time for another.


----------



## Velomane

Ableza said:


> Ah yes, mine is getting low, thanks for reminding me it's about time for another.



That's the stuff that got me into single malts. Still have two full ones and good thing too because it has not been restocked here for quite a while.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Ableza said:


> Ah yes, mine is getting low, thanks for reminding me it's about time for another.


You can not have no backup lol Always have bottles on reserve.


Velomane said:


> That's the stuff that got me into single malts. Still have two full ones and good thing too because it has not been restocked here for quite a while.


They do sell quick specially when it's a good batch release. I tend to randomly visit smaller or mom and pop liquor stores as they sometimes have past older batches.

Here’s a really good sherry bomb too. Harder to find but if you do grab all of them lol. Cheers!


----------



## Jon L

ThEvil0nE said:


>



Is the Deanston cream sherry sweeter than A'bundadh?
I do enjoy Deanston 20 Oloroso quite a bit.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Jon L said:


> Is the Deanston cream sherry sweeter than A'bundadh?
> I do enjoy Deanston 20 Oloroso quite a bit.


Being too sweet was what I was scared of with cream sherry but since it's only finished in cream sherry rather than aged it is rather not sweet. I would say about on par with the A'bundadh in sweetness. I find the 12 dronach sweeter.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

ThEvil0nE said:


> Cheers!


Single malt Porn.
Be still my Throbbing.........
liver.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

Love Mortloch!


----------



## Whazzzup (Mar 25, 2021)

Well couldn’t help myself, picked up the last dalwhinnie 30 year in Canada. Man they don’t last long at retail, and I’m cursed with finding 1 bottle left in inventory.  Oh well.


----------



## Davesrose (Mar 26, 2021)

My local store has been stocking this (new to me) Ardbeg.  One of the cheaper single malts, high in character, and now my goto everyday single malt.  It also seems less peaty and notes of sea vs the standard Ardbeg offerings.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Davesrose said:


> My local store has been stocking this (new to me) Ardbeg.  One of the cheaper single malts, high in character, and now my goto everyday single malt.  It also seems less peaty and notes of sea vs the standard Ardbeg offerings.


I still have to try the Wee Beastie but An Oa was where I started with peat and smoke, the subtlest of the Ardbeg offering.


----------



## Sonic Defender

I wish that I could enjoy Scotch, I really do, but it just doesn't work for me. I will try again though as our tastes change over the years so perhaps the timing will be right in the future. I had a very nice, super peaty tasting Islay a number of years back now. It was overpowering with peat when first opened, but it settled down in time. For me it would be an acquired taste that I had to work at, Scotch in general. I am still a bourbon and or Canadian whiskey drinker (but not the sweet varieties, or those with very strong caramel tones).


----------



## Whazzzup

I also enjoy brandy , 1977 armagnac say as an alternative. Congac as well. The problem as with scotch, the good stuff expensive.


----------



## Ableza

Not whiskey but we enjoyed this last night.


----------



## Rebel Chris

Dutch whiskey, let's give it a proper name. We call it Eastmoor. Really?


----------



## miketlse

Rebel Chris said:


> Dutch whiskey, let's give it a proper name. We call it Eastmoor. Really?


Never tried it, so i will not pass judgement.
Last year i tried to experiment, and bought a bottle of french whisky, and a bottle of indian whisky.
They were both trying to charge premium whisky prices, but tasted like industrial alcohol with caramel flavour added to the blend.
I will not waste my time trying them again.
Monkey Shoulder would beat them both.
I enjoy smoky whisky like Talisker, but would not enjoy drinking it all the time, so other distilleries like Jamesons have their place during the year.
For me enjoying whisky is not a one brand lifestyle, but rather discovering several brands which one can fall back on as reliable, but then experimenting with other interesting looking brands.
In short, a journey rather than a destination.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Sounds great.
I'd recommend the Kavalan Sherry Oak.
The "fruitiest" Single Malt i've ever tasted. 
Never tried the Kavalan Solist thou.
Guess i've to make that step above. ^^


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Mar 28, 2021)

Chris Kaoss said:


> Sounds great.
> I'd recommend the Kavalan Sherry Oak.
> The "fruitiest" Single Malt i've ever tasted.
> Never tried the Kavalan Solist thou.
> Guess i've to make that step above. ^^


I fly EVA every time I make my trip to Asia as it have a few hours layover in Taiwan and Taiwan duty free shops heaven to any whiskey lover. I always bring me a Solist Vinho Barrique, always. I fly to Asia every year or two.


----------



## Bennera513

I was turned on to single malt scotch by Neil Peart (may he Rest In Peace).  In his book, Ghost Rider he's never far from 'The Macallan'.  Usually the 12 if I remember correctly.  Neil had his ghosts for sure, given the unfortunate passing of his daughter and wife.  But, there was something about the way he described his appreciation and comfort in a solid Scotch encouraged me to give it a shot (bad word?).  I don't venture too far though I've tried the 18,....was sublime.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Bennera513 said:


> I was turned on to single malt scotch by Neil Peart (may he Rest In Peace).  In his book, Ghost Rider he's never far from 'The Macallan'.  Usually the 12 if I remember correctly.  Neil had his ghosts for sure, given the unfortunate passing of his daughter and wife.  But, there was something about the way he described his appreciation and comfort in a solid Scotch encouraged me to give it a shot (bad word?).  I don't venture too far though I've tried the 18,....was sublime.


I'm always a big fan of Macallan. I prefer the Mac's 12yr offering versus Glendronach 12. There's a lot of hate tho toward Macallan in the single malt (fan boys) world which is funny.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Bennera513 said:


> I was turned on to single malt scotch by Neil Peart (may he Rest In Peace).  In his book, Ghost Rider he's never far from 'The Macallan'.  Usually the 12 if I remember correctly.  Neil had his ghosts for sure, given the unfortunate passing of his daughter and wife.  But, there was something about the way he described his appreciation and comfort in a solid Scotch encouraged me to give it a shot (bad word?).  I don't venture too far though I've tried the 18,....was sublime.


I read that book when it first came out, and like you I am sure I have been a fan of the band since about 1980. I remember spinning Moving Pictures on vinyl endlessly and not long after feverishly acquiring ever other album on vinyl. I actually lived about a 2 hours drive at most from the area in Quebec where Peart resided. I have spent many years trying to play Rush songs on the drums, rather a humbling experience I must say. My brother and his son actually went to the studio where Moving Pictures was recorded and brought back some actual pieces of the outside wood shingle cladding and a metal structural bolt. Apparently the studio is no longer operating and until such time as it is deemed unsafe allows tours, or so I understand.


----------



## Whazzzup

I’m such an amateur, can’t for the life of me generate a 16 beat with my high hat to Tom Sawyer. It always looks playable on YouTube from kids that are 8, to Vietnamese jury rigged self made kits, with an exact peart in synch hits. 
‘there’s macallen 25 yr at the lcbo, think it’s 3000$ ..... so I’m passing. Cant beleive in my lifetime, once, 2010, paid by a stranger, 50 year macallen at 4 seasons Boston...


----------



## jwcullison

E.H. Taylor Single Barrel is my best bang for buck high grade.  Base standard Jim Beam extra aged Black


----------



## ThEvil0nE

jwcullison said:


> E.H. Taylor Single Barrel is my best bang for buck high grade.  Base standard Jim Beam extra aged Black


E.H. Taylor is damn good bourbon!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

One of those low key hidden gems.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Giving a classic a try and liking it a lot so far...


----------



## Ableza

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Jayden

Hello everyone! Still an amateur here, but recently I started sipping on whiskies and I'm in love with Balvenie 12's!


----------



## Ableza

Something different to try tonight...


----------



## redrol

Islays for me.  I want Laphroaig though.


----------



## Whazzzup

Some like smoke more than others


----------



## 544592

This is my summer tipple as a replacement to gin (drink that like juice) and staying off the IPA's (beer belly creeping up 🤣)



Bought this recently whilst in Skye cycling. I had actually met on of the salesmen whilst waiting for the electric car charger, nice bloke, recommended this and it's lovely!



Yet to sample this but it won't be long until the seal is broken I'm sure.


----------



## Jayden

Some smoky Talisker right there


----------



## rasmushorn

Bought a bottle from the local distillery.


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## Sonic Defender

I tried a really nice bourbon recently, at least I really liked it. It is a collaboration and it is called Legent. Very yummy.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Quite uneventful and some what disappointed on this last of the 2020 Diageo calendar release


----------



## Uebelkraehe (Jul 31, 2021)

Giving the little brother a try - imo absolutely holds its own, this is not just a way to increase the quantity.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Uebelkraehe said:


> Giving the little brother a try - imo absolutely holds its own, this is not just a way to increase the quantity.


That's my brush with a real potent Islay. It was a full on assault to my senses and took me awhile to be friends with it lol


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Too bad dronach’s going the chill filter route.

These are non chill filtered 🥃


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

Checking into the group! Normally I'm an Islay guy, but sparing the single malts tonight and going for something a little more fun


----------



## ThEvil0nE

miserybeforethemusic said:


> Checking into the group! Normally I'm an Islay guy, but sparing the single malts tonight and going for something a little more fun


It said "salty caramel" 
How is it? Do you get the notes?  I love salted caramel


----------



## miserybeforethemusic

ThEvil0nE said:


> It said "salty caramel"
> How is it? Do you get the notes?  I love salted caramel


It's objectively salted caramel with a hint of blended whisky. Lots of caramel with a hint of salt.

This distillery also does a line of 'moonshines.' The apple pie one is dangerously drinkable, but all of these taste pretty sugary, so probably best to pour lightly. I usually have about a finger or two every few nights.


----------



## shane55

I'm definitely an Islay guy... It's pretty much all I drink.


----------



## rasmushorn

A little dram from the local distillery for the night.


----------



## Whazzzup

Picking up later today


----------



## Chris Kaoss

The age of 43 implicates that it's going to be a bit pricey; but after a brief search, it looks quite ok. 
Nice one.
Keep us posted, pls.


----------



## darmanastartes




----------



## Whazzzup

Chris Kaoss said:


> The age of 43 implicates that it's going to be a bit pricey; but after a brief search, it looks quite ok.
> Nice one.
> Keep us posted, pls.


Delish, sweeter than scotch of course less so than crown Royal. It’s a scrumptious whiskey. How they do 43 years is that due to whiskey law only 9% can be made up of 43 year old to carry the header. So premium but not 3 g that a 43 year whiskey would cost


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Whazzzup said:


> Delish, sweeter than scotch of course less so than crown Royal. It’s a scrumptious whiskey. How they do 43 years is that due to whiskey law only 9% can be made up of 43 year old to carry the header. So premium but not 3 g that a 43 year whiskey would cost


Thank you.
Sadly not for purchase in EU, I guess.
Started a search w/o a positive result.
Did i missed anything?


----------



## Whazzzup

Canadian whiskey so….


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Lucky one.


----------



## kadinh

Just bought a Hibiki, very good and worth the price.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Over aged whisky usually isn't the best way to have your scotch/whisky.


----------



## Gorf

Good morning.

I live in the Scottish Highlands & have a question about Whisky of the experts please.

A friend of mine who loves his whisky has been of great help to me recently. I would like to buy him a present & I thought a bottle or two of whisky would be a good idea. What questions do I need to ask of him to determine his taste, or perhaps a sort of sample selection representing a journey of tastes would be better? I'd prefer it to be a surprise of course. I live near to the Brora distillery, but I believe that they have only just started laying down barrels. I am also near to Dalmore & Glenmorangie. Preferring wine myself, I can appreciate there are great differences, but have no experience myself.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Gorf said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I live in the Scottish Highlands & have a question about Whisky of the experts please.
> 
> A friend of mine who loves his whisky has been of great help to me recently. I would like to buy him a present & I thought a bottle or two of whisky would be a good idea. What questions do I need to ask of him to determine his taste, or perhaps a sort of sample selection representing a journey of tastes would be better? I'd prefer it to be a surprise of course. I live near to the Brora distillery, but I believe that they have only just started laying down barrels. I am also near to Dalmore & Glenmorangie. Preferring wine myself, I can appreciate there are great differences, but have no experience myself.


Knowing what his preferences are key. Single or blended malt and region/s (Highlands, Lowlands, Speyside, Campbletown, Islay and Isles). That's awesome to be living near a 200 year old distillery! Brora closed in 1983 and now being reopened by Diageo.


----------



## Gorf

ThEvil0nE said:


> Knowing what his preferences are key. Single or blended malt and region/s (Highlands, Lowlands, Speyside, Campbletown, Islay and Isles). That's awesome to be living near a 200 year old distillery! Brora closed in 1983 and now being reopened by Diageo.


Thanks for your reply, so I will check his preferences.


----------



## kadinh

Gorf said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I live in the Scottish Highlands & have a question about Whisky of the experts please.
> 
> A friend of mine who loves his whisky has been of great help to me recently. I would like to buy him a present & I thought a bottle or two of whisky would be a good idea. What questions do I need to ask of him to determine his taste, or perhaps a sort of sample selection representing a journey of tastes would be better? I'd prefer it to be a surprise of course. I live near to the Brora distillery, but I believe that they have only just started laying down barrels. I am also near to Dalmore & Glenmorangie. Preferring wine myself, I can appreciate there are great differences, but have no experience myself.


I would tell him that you're looking to go wild and buy a great bottle of whisky/scotch and would like his recommendation. maybe try to see if it is something he has had and loved, or if it is something he hasn't been able to get but wants to try it. also, like the post above, ask what flavors/region he would recommend if he was buying a special bottle to celebrate something.


----------



## kadinh

Gorf said:


> Thanks for your reply, so I will check his preferences.


I'm jealous that you're so close to those distilleries. I have been looking for a Dalmore King Alexander III and have never found it locally.


----------



## kadinh

anyone here tried ardbeg uigeadail or wee beastie?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

kadinh said:


> I'm jealous that you're so close to those distilleries. I have been looking for a Dalmore King Alexander III and have never found it locally.



That's a great Whisky, for sure.
Glad I got the opportunity to enjoy this one.
But Dalmore on my side is very different.
For example, i liked the 15 more than the 18, taste wise.

And once a Kavalan was hitting my tongue, i was sold on that taiwanese, fruity Whisky. ^^


----------



## Whazzzup

I had a great run with dalmore king Edward 3, went through many bottles over a 4 year period. It was my go to scotch. Lovely  flavour. It hasn’t been in our provincial liquor system for a while, pity.


----------



## kadinh

Chris Kaoss said:


> For example, i liked the 15 more than the 18, taste wise.


I can agree. Most of the time i like 12 year, dont like 15, and like 18.


----------



## qua2k

I am partial to Rye, current favorite is Whistle Pig 10YR Rye. Always looking for recommendations and others to try.


----------



## Whazzzup

I have a bottle of crown Royal very rare (VR) that’s tasty.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Got these today:







Never had the Belgian Owl. Might try some tonight, or on Sunday when I cook my beef brisket.


----------



## kadinh

I have Redbreast 12 barrel strength....good stuff.


----------



## kadinh

Has anyone said which whisk(e)ys they want to try but havent yet?


----------



## Whazzzup

So little scotch available, need To keep my paws off the good stuff, picked up Johnny blue as a fill in.


----------



## WilcoRoger (Nov 10, 2021)

kadinh said:


> Has anyone said which whisk(e)ys they want to try but havent yet?



Last summer we were on Islay, sampling the local distilleries' offerings. Port Ellen (the distillery) has obviously been closed for decades now, but a bar in Port Ellen (the town) had some. I went and ordered one drink, but the girl in a very friendly way said "maybe you want to take a look at the whisky menu" Right ho, a shot of Port Ellen would have set me back £220 and upwards.

Luckily the menu was some 20 pages, with some great local single malts to taste at more down to earth prices

Full disclosure - I did have a chance to taste Port Ellen in Tokyo, on a customer's expense account


----------



## Whazzzup (Nov 23, 2021)

More Canadian whiskey, cause scotch is hard to find


----------



## Ableza

New years is coming...

Santa Fe Spirits


----------



## kadinh

Finally was able to find a Dalmore King Alexander III locally, I had to pull the trigger. SO SMOOTH!

Also have been really liking Redbreast 12 cask strength.


----------



## Uebelkraehe

A bit of budget Whisky-Fi. Tamnavulin Double Cask, i got this one as present and was pleasantly surprised how good it is for the price.


----------



## miketlse

Uebelkraehe said:


> A bit of budget Whisky-Fi. Tamnavulin Double Cask, i got this one as present and was pleasantly surprised how good it is for the price.


Are those bespoke Grados?


----------



## Uebelkraehe

miketlse said:


> Are those bespoke Grados?


It's a Grado The Hemp, a limited edition made of - you guessed it - Hemp. Somewhat different tuning from the classic Grados, especially due to the rather weighty mid-bass.


----------



## viffer (Jan 12, 2022)

This one is just delicious… not cheap at £400+ but, well worth it. (* price I paid back in 2016 when I bought 2 bottles, it is now very hard to find and it sells for well over £900)
Pipe is a Ser Jacopo Leonardo.


----------



## Whazzzup

Pick this up later


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Whazzzup said:


> Pick this up later


What's the current pricing on this tasty bottle?

A while back (3 years) I've bought it for 160 €.


----------



## qua2k

Whistle Pig 10yr Rye is my go to... under $75, can't go wrong.


----------



## miketlse

Whazzzup said:


> Pick this up later


I remember seeing Red Label in the 70s, and spotted some Blue Label on sale in a supermarket a few months ago, but I have never tried it.
Have you sampled it yet?


----------



## Whazzzup

miketlse said:


> I remember seeing Red Label in the 70s, and spotted some Blue Label on sale in a supermarket a few months ago, but I have never tried it.
> Have you sampled it yet?


Red is ok, black is better, blue the best. This particular is Johnny blue special Chinese New Year edition. Also have Johnny blue ghost and rare but that’s the expensive stuff, so I use blue to lay off the rare.


----------



## miketlse

Whazzzup said:


> Red is ok, black is better, blue the best. This particular is Johnny blue special Chinese New Year edition. Also have Johnny blue ghost and rare but that’s the expensive stuff, so I use blue to lay off the rare.


I assume that is eye-wateringly expensive.


----------



## Whazzzup

miketlse said:


> I remember seeing Red Label in the 70s, and spotted some Blue Label on sale in a supermarket a few months ago, but I have never tried it.
> Have you sampled it yet?


Amazing a supermarket has blue. Try some, only the price could be bitter, the scotch is fantastic.


----------



## miketlse

Whazzzup said:


> Amazing a supermarket has blue. Try some, only the price could be bitter, the scotch is fantastic.


I followed some of your advice last year regarding whisky that worked well with citrus. I found that Laphroig worked well, then I spotted some whisky in my local delicatessen which I tried and found worked well for birthday and new year. That is a good baseline for 2022 onwards.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Whazzzup said:


> Red is ok, black is better, blue the best. This particular is Johnny blue special Chinese New Year edition. Also have Johnny blue ghost and rare but that’s the expensive stuff, so I use blue to lay off the rare.


This made me order a Ghost immediately. ^^

Well, it's the "best friends shot" when my new car has arrived. 

AAAand, a bottle of that tasty Kavalan Sherry oak.  Yummie.


----------



## WilcoRoger

miketlse said:


> I followed some of your advice last year regarding whisky that worked well with citrus. I found that Laphroig worked well, then I spotted some whisky in my local delicatessen which I tried and found worked well for birthday and new year. That is a good baseline for 2022 onwards.



I was at the Bunnahabhain distillery last summer - they weren't stingy with the drink at the tasting in the cellar.  Clever boys and girls, too - you go to the shop AFTER the tasting.


----------



## Whazzzup (Jan 12, 2022)

Chris Kaoss said:


> What's the current pricing on this tasty bottle?
> 
> A while back (3 years) I've bought it for 160 €.


I’m in Canada so blue is 300$ or 135 euro, the Chinese New Year is 375 or 175 euro, the ghost is 750 cad or 375 euro ish. Don’t forget we are a provincial liquor system so we buy for 13 million folks, there may be price advantages


----------



## Chris Kaoss

It sounds like. 

Except the Ghost, all Blues are cheaper than in Germany.
Ordered the Ghost Pittyvaich for 278 € at whisky.de.

As I remember correctly, it was the Blue Cask strength back than which takes around 160 €.
It was an enjoyable sip.
Well worth the price, I'd say.


----------



## the1andonly (Jan 13, 2022)

Tried to get a bottle of blue label delivered via totalwine but they won't deliver it, but they deliver Macallan 12 year, 18 year and much older all the way to 27 I believe....

Bulleit Bourbon is my goto whiskey when I want to taste whiskey
Used to think Maker's Mark was for old men who have bad taste in whiskey but now I think it's the best reasonably priced smooth easy to go down stuff and use it when I want whiskey and coke....

Never buy Jack Daniels, although I would if it were priced properly for what it is, I think Evan Williams is close to the taste but better but also stronger than I like, however for me Ezra Brooks tastes even closer to Jack (and still tastes better, let's be Honest Jack ain't that great) tastes smooth and is much cheaper(about as cheap as I go, but I like buying cheap whiskey)....

Oh and George Dickel 12 year has a special place in my heart, even though Bulleit is better, George Dickel 12 is a bit cheaper and amazing value for the price to me....

These are my favorite whiskeys, I can drink about a liter in a day if I want to get pissed because of how big my body is, so I stay away from the expensive stuff or I would end up drinking $500+ a day, maybe one day when I am a billionaire playboy CEO 

P.S. oh and one time I tried Scotch, called "Monkey Shoulder" which had great reviews... it had a very distinct taste I have had before from stuff I have tried that was made entirely at someone's house in metal pots with just sugar and turbo yeast, and wasn't distilled properly twice to boot... Except it was about 10x stronger than that, absolutely will never drink scotch again... Had to psyche myself up to take big sips and it was hell to finish the whole handle...

Also Jameson's isn't really my taste but obligatory I can taste the quality of Jameson's indeed


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## the1andonly (Jan 18, 2022)

ThEvil0nE said:


>


is that better than the White Walker? tried it while making my way thru Asia I cannot remember if they got discontinued after that and rose in price second hand or it was another but IMO not worth retail, nice bottle to keep for afterwards though if your into that.

EDIT-Lmao I guess I bought into the marketing and imagine it's price went up, they are selling it years later, still as a limited edition.... lol


----------



## ThEvil0nE

the1andonly said:


> is that better than the White Walker? tried it while making my way thru Asia I cannot remember if they got discontinued after that and rose in price second hand or it was another but IMO not worth retail, nice bottle to keep for afterwards though if your into that.
> 
> EDIT-Lmao I guess I bought into the marketing and imagine it's price went up, they are selling it years later, still as a limited edition.... lol


I have not tried any of the JW GOT releases. Oban, Mortlach and Lagavulin is the only one that impressed me on the GOT line. I am more of a single malt drinker than blended.


----------



## the1andonly

ThEvil0nE said:


> I have not tried any of the JW GOT releases. Oban, Mortlach and Lagavulin is the only one that impressed me on the GOT line. I am more of a single malt drinker than blended.


NGL I drink pretty cheap stuff but I would have expected to know one of 3 at least, are you American? Assuming at least one of those is Irish or Scotch by name + single malt

if I had to pick one to try which do you recommend?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

What was you last whiskey purchase for 2021?

Here mine…


----------



## ThEvil0nE

the1andonly said:


> NGL I drink pretty cheap stuff but I would have expected to know one of 3 at least, are you American? Assuming at least one of those is Irish or Scotch by name + single malt
> 
> if I had to pick one to try which do you recommend?


I’m Filipino but in the US. I do frequently vacation the Philippines. Yearly I fly to vacation and only fly EVA as it stops over in Taiwan, the whiskey heaven 😂

Last time I was in the Philippines, JW white walker were easy to found. I bought 5 to be Xmas gifted out.


----------



## the1andonly

ThEvil0nE said:


> What was you last whiskey purchase for 2021?
> 
> Here mine…


Jameson 1.75x1
Elijah Craig 1.75x1
Makers Mark 1.75x3
George Dickel 1.75x2
Bulleit Bourbon 1.75x3
Ezra Brooks 1.75x2
Four Roses 1.75x1
Bird Dog Blackberry 1.75x1

it was spread out over 3 orders in a week but I didn't even finish a bottle before I got the third order... lol it takes a lot to get me going


----------



## ThEvil0nE

the1andonly said:


> Tried to get a bottle of blue label delivered via totalwine but they won't deliver it, but they deliver Macallan 12 year, 18 year and much older all the way to 27 I believe....


I always find something interesting at random at Total wine in Vegas. You really have to visit the physical shop as random gems don’t get posted online. I once cleared out their shelf when I saw Glendronach 15 on sale for $76.

My last pick from total wine Vegas, Nov 2021, was this Glen Garioch that I have been searching for years.


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Jan 18, 2022)

Whazzzup said:


> Pick this up later


Those were Taiwan exclusive release. There were several different bottle designs. I did get one at Taiwan duty free as the rat is my animal birth sign and is the only JW I have


----------



## the1andonly

ThEvil0nE said:


> I always find something interesting at random at Total wine in Vegas. You really have to visit the physical shop as random gems don’t get posted online. I once cleared out their shelf when I saw Glendronach 15 on sale for $76.
> 
> My last pick from total wine Vegas, Nov 2021, was this Glen Garioch that I have been searching for years.


that is crazy... I bet if you went to a small bible belt town you could find some stuff like that regularly...

Jealous you get to get Blue Label, I rarely have the energy to get up and goto the shop... bet that bottle is worth a pretty penny too, lol, but yeah I would also keep it (and probably buy it)


----------



## ThEvil0nE

the1andonly said:


> that is crazy... I bet if you went to a small bible belt town you could find some stuff like that regularly...
> 
> Jealous you get to get Blue Label, I rarely have the energy to get up and goto the shop... bet that bottle is worth a pretty penny too, lol, but yeah I would also keep it (and probably buy it)


I do frequent mom and pop liquor stores too when I ever visit out of state. My dad is a JW drinker and loves the blue, it is good but I like my single malts better.

This Ichiro I’m having now has gone up in price close to a grand. Made me hit myself for opening it lol


----------



## Whazzzup

This is the actual as I initially used stock photo


----------



## Whazzzup

Here the ghost and rare


----------



## sam6550a

I am glad that you have tried Johnnie Walker Blue and are satisfied. I found JWB tasty but overpriced for what it is. Please try Balvenie 12, 15, and 21 yr old, Highland Park, and even Famous Grouse Black. I believe that you will be pleased.


----------



## Whazzzup

Here’s my balvenie, but it’s not cheaper than ghost rare, it’s delicious as well.


----------



## the1andonly

ThEvil0nE said:


> Those were Taiwan exclusive release. There were several different bottle designs. I did get one at Taiwan duty free as the rat is my animal birth sign and is the only JW I have


this is like 9/10 beautiful....



Whazzzup said:


> This is the actual as I initially used stock photo


R E G A L



Whazzzup said:


> Here the ghost and rare


nooooo not like this, deleted by a puffball

lol ngl when I read the name I thought you were bragging. when I saw it I was like "how did they pull that off"


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Hope everyone’s having a beautiful weekend. Cheers 🥃


----------



## Whazzzup

Well couldn’t help myself, just ordered a new blue ghost.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Mine has arrived too.
Paid 278 € for the Ghost at Whisky.de, which is just 40km from home. ^^
In company with a Kavalan Oloroso Sherry oak, yummi.


----------



## MidFidelity

Bmac said:


> I think, just like with headphones it all comes down to personal preferences. I'm also a big fan of malt whiskey, but it doesn't mean I don't enjoy Irish Whiskey or Canadian Whiskey from time to time as well. Sure they aren't as nice or complex, but then they don't have the same price tag either.
> 
> Bourbon on the other hand, I don't know how anybody can drink that stuff.


yo, go get a decent bottle of bourbon.


----------



## miketlse

MidFidelity said:


> yo, go get a decent bottle of bourbon.


Add a list of what you consider decent bourbon.
Most of us outside the US have heard of/tried Jim Beams, and now can spot a few bourbons in the supermarkets, but in reality would not know a decent bourbon if it punched us in the face.


----------



## the1andonly

miketlse said:


> Add a list of what you consider decent bourbon.
> Most of us outside the US have heard of/tried Jim Beams, and now can spot a few bourbons in the supermarkets, but in reality would not know a decent bourbon if it punched us in the face.


george dickel
bulleit bourbon
angels envy
maker's mark
evan williams


----------



## gimmeheadroom

miketlse said:


> Add a list of what you consider decent bourbon.
> Most of us outside the US have heard of/tried Jim Beams, and now can spot a few bourbons in the supermarkets, but in reality would not know a decent bourbon if it punched us in the face.


Jim Beam is very good. The black is better but even the white is perfectly fine. You get the charcoal and oak with these and a good finish.

In my cabinet right now I have Wild Turkey Rare Breed, Four Roses, Jim Beam, Evan Williams Bottled in Bond, Knob Creek, and Bookers.

Evan Williams is too sweet for me. I'm undecided on Four Roses. I like all the rest depending on mood and occasion.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

the1andonly said:


> george dickel
> bulleit bourbon
> angels envy
> maker's mark
> evan williams


I am thinking that Dickel is a whiskey and not a bourbon, since they are in Tennessee. My understanding is whiskeys are made in Tennessee and Bourbon is made in Kentucky. But I'm old  maybe things changed


----------



## the1andonly

gimmeheadroom said:


> I am thinking that Dickel is a whiskey and not a bourbon, since they are in Tennessee. My understanding is whiskeys are made in Tennessee and Bourbon is made in Kentucky. But I'm old  maybe things changed


all the same to me tbh, sorry if I am wrong but I just lump all those into the same category cuz they are more or less the same with variations of smooth and oak between both of the two.


----------



## the1andonly

gimmeheadroom said:


> Jim Beam is very good. The black is better but even the white is perfectly fine. You get the charcoal and oak with these and a good finish.
> 
> In my cabinet right now I have Wild Turkey Rare Breed, Four Roses, Jim Beam, Evan Williams Bottled in Bond, Knob Creek, and Bookers.
> 
> Evan Williams is too sweet for me. I'm undecided on Four Roses. I like all the rest depending on mood and occasion.


yeah four roses is good too, knob creek, rebel yell, wild buffalo


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jan 29, 2022)

the1andonly said:


> all the same to me tbh, sorry if I am wrong but I just lump all those into the same category cuz they are more or less the same with variations of smooth and oak between both of the two.


I was actually at both Dickel and Jack Daniels in Tennessee on vacation. Wonderful tours, beautiful country. And of course I went to see Grand Old Opry, Graceland, Sun Studios etc.

Interesting trivia, Jack Daniels is distilled in a dry country, so they can't even let you drink samples! You have to drive a short while to actually buy a bottle to drink. Jack Daniels is made from filtering the distilled liquid through slats of maple that are burned on site. They stack the maple boards like skids or pallets one on top of the other until they're about head high, and set the thing on fire. They use the coals for filtering.

I think the main difference aside from the states is that bourbon is made from corn mash (by law) and sometimes rye, while whiskey is not made from corn but rather other grains. Of course there are variations and exceptions.


----------



## MidFidelity

miketlse said:


> Add a list of what you consider decent bourbon.
> Most of us outside the US have heard of/tried Jim Beams, and now can spot a few bourbons in the supermarkets, but in reality would not know a decent bourbon if it punched us in the face.


ah, I see. It's rather hard to get a really good one outside US, coz the really good ones usually come in limited amount. I'd say among those I've tried, old carter, woodford reserve, old fitzgerald, rock hill farms, willett are great. They do come at higher prices tho(for the good ones in their line up)(200USD+).


----------



## Whazzzup

You get a cool cc 44 year old the whisky sixes toy car with purchase.


----------



## Whazzzup

Here’s the ghost to add to my ghost


----------



## HWB3




----------



## the1andonly

HWB3 said:


>


had to look thru my history to remember what I bought, it was a brand whose flavored stuff I have tried before but IIRC sheep dog is the best tasting PB whiskey?




what I got, tasted more like peanuts vs PB but I understand how the woody taste and sweetness play into it even if the peanut taste is more apparent than actual PB, for me wasn't an amazing experience but if one likes peanuts a lot or in general sweet whiskeys I can see how it would be good, I was ok with the peanut part but not the sweet part. Weird though when I tried their other flavors like blackberry the sweetness didn't bother me so maybe it's the odd combo, was both a bit too sweet and a bit too peanut-ty, it was uncanny.


----------



## HWB3

I've tried Skrewball also and it tastes similar to Sheepdog. The difference in my neck of the woods is Sheepdog is $10 a bottle cheaper. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## wilk0076

Picked this up on a whim while traveling - checking it out this eve.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

this pairing tho 🔥


----------



## ostewart

Picked up a bottle of Highland Park Viking Scars as it was on offer - ended up costing £16 

I'm not a big whisky drinker, the two main bottles I've had are Glenlivet Founders Reserve and Penderyn - both around £30/£35ish so all in the same price range.

Highland Park Viking Scars is lovely, really happy with it and would be keen to try more in their range - but sadly I don't have the funds to splash out on fancy whisky so those in the £30-40 region suit me just fine.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

ostewart said:


> Picked up a bottle of Highland Park Viking Scars as it was on offer - ended up costing £16
> 
> I'm not a big whisky drinker, the two main bottles I've had are Glenlivet Founders Reserve and Penderyn - both around £30/£35ish so all in the same price range.
> 
> Highland Park Viking Scars is lovely, really happy with it and would be keen to try more in their range - but sadly I don't have the funds to splash out on fancy whisky so those in the £30-40 region suit me just fine.


Founders is solid, I recommend it a lot on that price range. For blended look into Monkey Shoulder, heard really good things.


----------



## HWB3

Monkey Shoulder is a scotch I believe, and it is good.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

wilk0076 said:


> Picked this up on a whim while traveling - checking it out this eve.


Is that 8 an age statement? Let us know how it is as it looked delicious from here


----------



## HWB3

Enjoy.


----------



## UntilThen

Just got this to make the sound more liquid.


----------



## HWB3

UntilThen said:


> Just got this to make the sound more liquid.


Right on. I love that on the rocks.


----------



## the1andonly

HWB3 said:


> Monkey Shoulder is a scotch I believe, and it is good.


Bourbon drinkers, *CAUTION!*


----------



## wilk0076

ThEvil0nE said:


> Is that 8 an age statement? Let us know how it is as it looked delicious from here


The 8 is a symbol -- here's the info from their website:

-----
Aged in Minnesota-made oak barrels for 18 months.

Bødalen is named for an idyllic Norwegian valley on the edge of a massive glacier. The mash bill is 60% heirloom corn, 30% Hazlet rye and 10% malt barley. 

TASTING NOTES | Nose offers aromas of toffee, sweet corn and orange zest. The entry is both peppery and vegetal, with a woodsy depth. The finish is surprisingly long, rich and persistent with notes of bitter chocolate and brown sugar.
-----

I would agree with the tasting notes, both when it hits your mouth and then as you breathe out.  Straight, it was good.  As an old fashioned, it was great!


----------



## HWB3

I was having a bourbon shootout one day and Maker's Mark won.


----------



## the1andonly

HWB3 said:


> I was having a bourbon shootout one day and Maker's Mark won.


same for me, I remember my friends dad used to drink it and I always thought Ezra Brooks was better tasting, which it is... but Makers Mark is smooth as all hell, can drink it straight or with coke and no harshness, when your young and first getting into whiskey even Evan williams is more appealing I think, but then as some point you stop giving a flip about comparing which has the strongest taste AND tastes good, which must be the best, more is better right? Then when you just want something cheap which goes up as you get older and makers mark is pretty cheap, and tastes good but also going down easy is now the benefit Makers mark beats everything, if I want the absolute best taste in the range I go for Bulleit, if I want cheaper and toned down I go for George Dickel, if I want between makers mark and that I go for four roses which is also excellent, but when I am buying whiskey and just want some dang whiskey and don't even want to mess with thinking about this or that I get 6 Makers Mark, that is what I drink the most, it's not the best per se, but it also is because it's never bad, any way, any day.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

HWB3 said:


> I was having a bourbon shootout one day and Maker's Mark won.


You need to try Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. It’s much better than the original.


----------



## betula

Older pictures. Since then I have upgraded my head-gear, but my taste in whisky remained.


----------



## HWB3

Hifiearspeakers said:


> You need to try Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. It’s much better than the original.


Thanks. I might do that.


----------



## HWB3

the1andonly said:


> same for me, I remember my friends dad used to drink it and I always thought Ezra Brooks was better tasting, which it is... but Makers Mark is smooth as all hell, can drink it straight or with coke and no harshness, when your young and first getting into whiskey even Evan williams is more appealing I think, but then as some point you stop giving a flip about comparing which has the strongest taste AND tastes good, which must be the best, more is better right? Then when you just want something cheap which goes up as you get older and makers mark is pretty cheap, and tastes good but also going down easy is now the benefit Makers mark beats everything, if I want the absolute best taste in the range I go for Bulleit, if I want cheaper and toned down I go for George Dickel, if I want between makers mark and that I go for four roses which is also excellent, but when I am buying whiskey and just want some dang whiskey and don't even want to mess with thinking about this or that I get 6 Makers Mark, that is what I drink the most, it's not the best per se, but it also is because it's never bad, any way, any day.


I like Maker's Mark because of the finish. It's smooth with a bit of the taste of the barrel that it was aged in. And yeah as you get older you want to enjoy what you're drinking rather than banging down something and going for the buzz. I did a lot of that in the past. Can you say Southern Comfort? Lol.


----------



## sam6550a

HWB3 said:


> Thanks. I might do that.


Want a really smooth and underrated bourbon? I like Noah's Mills 114 proof, the smoothest and most enjoyable with only a few drops of water.


----------



## HWB3

sam6550a said:


> Want a really smooth and underrated bourbon? I like Noah's Mills 114 proof, the smoothest and most enjoyable with only a few drops of water.


OK. Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Deleeh

Hello,
I haven't noticed the whisky threath yet.
I started it 2 years ago out of nowhere and love to enjoy a couple of glasses while listening to music.
It just seems more relaxed and enjoys the moment more.

Of course, I've also seen the beautiful expensive bottles that are coking.
And I prefer the single malt from Scotland, but I was also open to a good Suntory bottle from Japan.
Which wasn't even bad for 50$/€.
My own limit is usually not to spend more than 100$/€ on it.
Also because I don't see the point.
Because once the bottle is empty, it's no longer fun.

But on the lowest price day, the Glenfiddich 15 surprised me with how good it was.
https://www.amazon.de/Glenfiddich-Solera-Geschenkdose-Single-Scotch-Whisky/dp/B005MMI7GA

By the way, it's also excellent in scrambled eggs.
After beating it, add a shot of it to the scrambled egg and beat it again briefly.
All the flavours develop from the production of the whisky, but it may not be everyone's cup of tea.
I found it delicious, but you mustn't fry it or leave it in the pan too long or it becomes bitter.

There are still 2 bottles of Glenfarclas 15 Years and 15 Years Christmas Edition waiting in the cellar.
And another one where I can't think of the name.
They are just too beautiful to open.


----------



## HWB3

Once the bottle is empty, it's no longer fun. How true, my friend.


----------



## the1andonly

I know I probably won't keep buying it, refer to previous makers mark comments earlier, but anyone try Angels Envy?
Getting some delivered tonight, also going to try some new beer.


----------



## HWB3

That's a good price for Maker's Mark. Around here it's $8-10 a bottle more.


----------



## the1andonly

HWB3 said:


> That's a good price for Maker's Mark. Around here it's $8-10 a bottle more.


I swear it used to cost about that much here too... guess we are lucky, it really is damn good!
Hope this beer is ok, pretty cheap stuff but after all I did try Genesee one day when I was looking for something cheap (I don't really drink beer) after having to finish a 30 pack of swill the days before.

Had some young'un come to deliver food after I ran out of booze, so I just handed him a $50 at like 10pm to see if he could grab me something as I had already started drinking. Felt bad when he went to the bottle shop and it was closed so I just told him to go to the local store and grab the cheapest 30 pack and keep the rest, so I ended up having to drink 30 miller high life's lol. Nice guy, tried to give me some $ back so I had to insist he keep it all, Miller isn't horrid or anything but when I tried Genesee I was surprised I actually found one of the few beers I like for dirt cheap, now I am excited at the chance of getting something else I might like!

My delivery gets here in like 15 minutes so then I can post what I think of Angel's Envy myself


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 21, 2022)

Angel's Envy + Deadwood





EDIT-Yeah the name Angel's Envy suits it, complex enough for sure, but also smooth, deep and strong but again somehow also smooth so refined, first whiskey I have heard tastes like fruits that actually does, but also smooth, did I mention smooth?

This is something anyone can drink I think and everyone will like, if you aren't into sweet(but at the same time not the least bit overdone) tasting whiskeys you may not like it, overall it's more smooth than oak but enough oak for someone who likes oak, very distinct and clearly complex...

also did I say smooth? Somehow....


----------



## onebaduce

My BIL broke out the Oban 18 yo for New Years this year. What a treat!!! I splurge for the 12 Oban every once I n awhile but the 18 has ruined me.


----------



## the1andonly

Really glad I bought the Angels Envy, it's more smooth going down but with a complex after taste that morphs in your mouth, there was some sharp taste, not bad in any way, but intriguing, I think that is the 'bitter chocolate'... I remember the first time I heard Hi-FI and the first time I tried an actual good bottle of whiskey, I feel like this is definitely on another level with a lot of other much more expensive whiskeys....

The Sierra Nevada Pale Ale is dry, good, oranges and like lime, very citrusy, not super dry but very tart, no sweetness at all.


----------



## Deleeh

the1andonly said:


> Angel's Envy + Deadwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
Nice bottle.
What exactly is the name of the bottle?
I searched for Angels but found different bottles.
Are they also available in Europe?


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 21, 2022)

Deleeh said:


> Hello,
> Nice bottle.
> What exactly is the name of the bottle?
> I searched for Angels but found different bottles.
> Are they also available in Europe?


The full name is "Angel's Envy" although the bottle shows no ' apostrophe, very good and very cheap price, I honestly spent quite a while thinking I should get it but there is no way it's middling price is worth it, I was wrong, this is firmly above bulleit and makers mark, and hits the bullseye mark  for what I want when i am buying either, if it was $50 for a 1.75L I would just literally buy this I think, we will see at the end of the bottle, damn good.

Edit- I am seeing the price anywhere from $100(strangely enough on totalwine where I bought it, 750ml somehow) to $40, I might see if I can get the one that is $40. $50 is what I paid, I would buy it again on occassion.


----------



## Deleeh

Hello,
Found this bottle on the net.
700ml for the equivalent of $50 in Germany.
It's still okay, I'll add it to my list of things to try.

What is the difference between Burbon and Single malt?


----------



## the1andonly (Feb 22, 2022)

Deleeh said:


> Hello,
> Found this bottle on the net.
> 700ml for the equivalent of $50 in Germany.
> It's still okay, I'll add it to my list of things to try.
> ...


If your talking single malt scotch, I believe the only difference is single malt means it has not been blended with other distilleries whisky where blended is a mix of different barrels, made by different companies, in my experience I have tried one, monkey shoulder, a blended whiskey, which the scotch drinkers here like, I refuse to even capitalize the name. I stop short at calling them out, to be frank it has a strong taste, actually much more pungent in fact than neutral grain spirits I have tasted made from sugar water and turbo yeast, that for me is the defining flavor. I understand that they like it so I just leave it be for the most part as I understand it just happens to be my taste not to and unfortunately upon buying a 1.75L bottle to have to find that it is in fact at the bottom of my preference list in no uncertain terms.

 In general Bourbon is oaky flavored, it ranges from strong oak to smooth with hints of various fruits, and other strong base ingredients like (bitter so guessing dark, again very basic)chocolate in this one, it is however not to be confused with a "flavored liqour" it is strong and in my experience leaning toward oak or smoothness at the base with smooth usually having oak hints, the extra flavor added, often like with Angels Envy thru further aging in other barrels is very delicate and subtle, and made to be tasted often on the after taste, a good complex whiskey you taste for a long time after you sip and the sheer ride it can take you on for a a good while after you have swallowed it is often the thrill of drinking stronger Bourbons that are quality. Cheaper stuff may have strong oak taste but lack the morphing complexities and combination of multiple subtle hints that work together synergistically like some of the most eaten and best foods, long tried and tested. This Bourbon is quite unique in that in addition to those taste, some being bitter, it has enough sweetness to make it worth while if you don't like it, to my palate has nothing offensive and somehow has the refinement to go down absolutely smooth. I would pay $50 for a 700ml try and regret not getting the 750ml for that price sooner.

Also please note this is a Kentucky Bourbon, Kentucky and Tennessee Bourbons usually have some more forward element of either smoothness or added subtle sweetness, not all but a good bit. Where some non Kentucky/Tennessee Bourbons are all oaky and strong, hard Whiskies, not bad but just hard and strong.

Eager to hear what you think.


----------



## Deleeh

Hello,
Okay, interesting to know. Thanks for the information.🙏👍
So I haven't tried a real bourbon yet.
So it could be this bottle for a change as soon as the Glenfiddich is empty.I'll give it a try.

I agree with you about the rest of the blended stuff, I think it's awful, Jack Daniels is one of the candidates I didn't like at all, but people are fans of mixing it with cola.🙈

Yes, the single malt is a bit or can be sharp in the finish, that's true.
I've found that you shouldn't keep it in your mouth for that long and swallow it after two or three swigs.
Sometimes it helps to put a sip of water in, like with the Suntory Toki, the flavours came out better and were less spicy.
Even though I am a water enemy, it was exceptionally an advantage depending on the mood.

Do you drink the bourbon in a noise glass or in something else?
With the single malt, I dismissed it as a nonsense until I bought one, and it was a world of difference.


----------



## the1andonly

Deleeh said:


> Hello,
> Okay, interesting to know. Thanks for the information.🙏👍
> So I haven't tried a real bourbon yet.
> So it could be this bottle for a change as soon as the Glenfiddich is empty.I'll give it a try.
> ...


Strong endorsement, I may have to give scotch another try, although it will be a 750ml or less, 375 if I can find it or maybe even a 50ml, lol, the monkey shoulder was... rough.

Made to be _drunk 🙊_ out of anything! If you like the smell I could see a noise glass being nice, the scent is strong, but I don't see it detracting from the taste. Sad you didn't like Jack, if you truly were adverse to the taste I might limit your expectations of Angel Envy, not that they are close, just on principle, however if you, like myself think Jack is simply wildy overpriced and should be 1/2 or maybe even 1/3rd the price then I doubt Angel Envy will give you cause to have issue.


----------



## RCBinTN

onebaduce said:


> My BIL broke out the Oban 18 yo for New Years this year. What a treat!!! I splurge for the 12 Oban every once I n awhile but the 18 has ruined me.


Oban 18 - uber nice! The regular Oban is 14, btw, and it's very decent.

Good choice with the Angel's Envy here folks ... might also try Four Roses.

Bourbon is made from primarily corn, whilst Scotch whisky is primarily barley. The flavors are completely different. To be called "Scotch" it must be distilled in Scotland.
Enjoy the ride


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

the1andonly said:


> If your talking single malt scotch, I believe the only difference is single malt means it has not been blended with other distilleries whisky where blended is a mix of different barrels, made by different companies, in my experience I have tried one, monkey shoulder, a blended whiskey, which the scotch drinkers here like, I refuse to even capitalize the name. I stop short at calling them out, to be frank it has a strong taste, actually much more pungent in fact than neutral grain spirits I have tasted made from sugar water and turbo yeast, that for me is the defining flavor. I understand that they like it so I just leave it be for the most part as I understand it just happens to be my taste not to and unfortunately upon buying a 1.75L bottle to have to find that it is in fact at the bottom of my preference list in no uncertain terms.
> 
> In general Bourbon is oaky flavored, it ranges from strong oak to smooth with hints of various fruits, and other strong base ingredients like (bitter so guessing dark, again very basic)chocolate in this one, it is however not to be confused with a "flavored liqour" it is strong and in my experience leaning toward oak or smoothness at the base with smooth usually having oak hints, the extra flavor added, often like with Angels Envy thru further aging in other barrels is very delicate and subtle, and made to be tasted often on the after taste, a good complex whiskey you taste for a long time after you sip and the sheer ride it can take you on for a a good while after you have swallowed it is often the thrill of drinking stronger Bourbons that are quality. Cheaper stuff may have strong oak taste but lack the morphing complexities and combination of multiple subtle hints that work together synergistically like some of the most eaten and best foods, long tried and tested. This Bourbon is quite unique in that in addition to those taste, some being bitter, it has enough sweetness to make it worth while if you don't like it, to my palate has nothing offensive and somehow has the refinement to go down absolutely smooth. I would pay $50 for a 700ml try and regret not getting the 750ml for that price sooner.
> 
> ...


Bourbon is simply a whiskey that has to adhere to federal guidelines on how it is made. If it falls out of those guidelines, it can be called whiskey, but not bourbon. For example, it has to have a minimum of 51% corn mash and cannot be less than 40% alcohol. Those are just a few parameters.


----------



## onebaduce

RCBinTN said:


> Oban 18 - uber nice! The regular Oban is 14, btw, and it's very decent.
> 
> Good choice with the Angel's Envy here folks ... might also try Four Roses.
> 
> ...


my bad I was thinking of The Macallan 12 and 18 and thought Oban was also 12 and 18. did not remember it was 14yo 😃 Slainte'


----------



## Whazzzup

They come in a ton of years depending on availability, I have had 50 year macallen paid by a stranger in Boston four seasons, god bless and for the love of money, and had a 30 year oban last week.


----------



## onebaduce

Whazzzup said:


> They come in a ton of years depending on availability, I have had 50 year macallen paid by a stranger in Boston four seasons, god bless and for the love of money, and had a 30 year oban last week.


sweet I also have had the 30yo. I understand they do not ship it out of country. My bil is Scottish and his bro ships it to him on occasion.  I toured the Oban distillery when traveling there. hit all the distilleries. so much fun.


----------



## RCBinTN

onebaduce said:


> my bad I was thinking of The Macallan 12 and 18 and thought Oban was also 12 and 18. did not remember it was 14yo 😃 Slainte'


Slainte' indeed!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Bo


Deleeh said:


> What is the difference between Burbon and Single malt?


Bourbon follow very strict rules to maintain quality. Mash of grains must at least be and no less than 51% corn. The more corn content the sweeter the bourbon becomes, Makers Mark as an example is 70% corn. Mash distillation must be no more than 160 proof, barreled no higher than 125 in new charred oak barrels and bottled no less than 80. Must be aged at least 2 years. As far as taste, bourbon's core taste is generally sweet with strong vanilla, caramel notes and oak. Blaton, Pappy Van Winkle, Colonel E.H. Taylor, Weller to name a few are some of the most sought after.

Scotch on the other hand are from and or mainly malted barley. Only single grains and cereal may be added. Maturation of no less than 3 years and no less than 40% abv. There is of course what you call single malt, blended malt and single grain in which single grain is relatively sweet/sweeter whiskey. Scotch whiskey are aged mostly aged in used and or re-charred barrels. Used barrels from bourbon, different wines from around the world and any oak barrel under the sun including ales. Different regions in Scotland also has it's distinct taste, Speyside, Highland, Islay, etc. With all those influence from different used barrels and geographical influences, age statements carry great weight to most scotch drinkers. 

That said, google gives more details.

While I certainly enjoy good bourbon, I am more of a cask strength single malt Scotch drinker. But being that I came started with bourbon before transitioning to scotch, I seek out oaky scotch more than anything. Even in sherry bombs I search for the oaky ones.


----------



## RCBinTN

Well written, and good luck finding a Pappy Van Winkle!
One reason I like Oban scotch is that it's relatively neutral, meaning to me very low on peat.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

RCBinTN said:


> Well written, and good luck finding a Pappy Van Winkle!
> One reason I like Oban scotch is that it's relatively neutral, meaning to me very low on peat.


Oban is one of my favorites


----------



## Whazzzup

Delwhinney nice as well, especially the 30 year


----------



## betula

I am definitely a smoky but refined Islay malt guy. Laphroaig and Lagavulin are my top distilleries. (When I occasionally cheat on them, I go Dalmore 15. I appreciate complexity, but miss the smoke.)

I can't drop hundreds of £ for a bottle, but I have been to some fine whisky bars and tried some higher-end stuff. 

I find it intriguing that high-end audio has such a strong connection with fine Scottish spirits. I can see why, but still surprised to see the volume of it.


----------



## miketlse

betula said:


> I am definitely a smoky but refined Islay malt guy. Laphroaig and Lagavulin are my top distilleries. (When I occasionally cheat on them, I go Dalmore 15. I appreciate complexity, but miss the smoke.)
> 
> I can't drop hundreds of £ for a bottle, but I have been to some fine whisky bars and tried some higher-end stuff.
> 
> I find it intriguing that high-end audio has such a strong connection with fine Scottish spirits. I can see why, but still surprised to see the volume of it.


Have you ever tried the Signatory vintages from the Bunnahabhain distillery. I found this a great treat last birthday and Christmas.


----------



## betula

miketlse said:


> Have you ever tried the Signatory vintages from the Bunnahabhain distillery. I found this a great treat last birthday and Christmas.


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## the1andonly

miketlse said:


> Have you ever tried the Signatory vintages from the Bunnahabhain distillery. I found this a great treat last birthday and Christmas.


I was wondering how you did that for a second... lol


----------



## the1andonly (Mar 18, 2022)

@Audeze 
*[X] DAC
[X] amp*
*[✓] DAC/amp
wood on wood on wood.*


----------



## Whazzzup

Brandy, have a 1977 armagnac in a nice pine box, more partial to congac tho.


----------



## OldSkool

Deleeh said:


> What is the difference between Bourbon and Single malt?


Single Malt Scotch is HD800
Bourbon is LCD-3


----------



## sam6550a

OldSkool said:


> Single Malt Scotch is HD800
> Bourbon is LCD-3


I have heard that Bourbon was invented to supply used oak aging casks to the Scotch distilleries---.


----------



## HWB3

Hifiearspeakers said:


> You need to try Woodford Reserve Double Oaked. It’s much better than the original.


I'm going to do that tonight.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

HWB3 said:


> I'm going to do that tonight.


Awesome! Please post your thoughts here afterwards!


----------



## Whazzzup

love the idea of being double baked, think i might tonight


----------



## HWB3

Well, as you can tell, it was thoroughly

 enjoyed. It was smooth from start to finish and had a bit of a kick to it. I shared it with my son and son-in-law. Poured it over ice and it went down quite well.


----------



## Whazzzup

So that’s empty right, bourbon not crystal clear? 🤣


----------



## HWB3

The only thing that's left is the memory of drinking it and what a fine thought that is.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

My weekend pickups. Very happy with them. I’m also planning a trip to do the bourbon trail in June!! I’d love to hear experiences from anyone who has!


----------



## OldSkool

@Uncle00Jesse 
Please make sure to post your impressions as the Bourbon Trail is on my bucket list.

Here's last nights pour. Cheers!


----------



## ThEvil0nE

OldSkool said:


> @Uncle00Jesse
> Please make sure to post your impressions as the Bourbon Trail is on my bucket list.
> 
> Here's last nights pour. Cheers!


Weller is good stuff!!!


----------



## HWB3

Our daughter gave birth to a little girl this morning. It's our first grandchild and I'll be raising a glass to her later on today.


----------



## ThEvil0nE (Mar 12, 2022)

Also behind my work monitor for easy access












At my brick and mortar shop of business


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

ThEvil0nE said:


> Also behind my work monitor for easy access
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good pictures!


----------



## Whitigir

So, I got a question…How good is bourbon ? I just read that a lot of different whiskey, but only Bourbon is uniquely made in USA and have to be certified ?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Whitigir said:


> So, I got a question…How good is bourbon ? I just read that a lot of different whiskey, but only Bourbon is uniquely made in USA and have to be certified ?


Bourbon is a US product  that's pretty straightforward. Straightforward in a sense that it strict laws and guidelines or it won't be considered bourbon. Whisky on the other hand, be it Scotch, Indian, Taiwanese, Japanese, English, Irish, you get the drift, are the unique ones as it can be single cask, first fill, second fill, recharged, virgin etc. Matured in different types of wine, bourbon and even ales. Some whiskies are vatted some are not. Single malt, single grain or blended. So in terms of uniqueness, whisky takes it. I love both whisky and whiskey/bourbon but I prefer whiskey, cask strengths mainly.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

Whitigir said:


> So, I got a question…How good is bourbon ? I just read that a lot of different whiskey, but only Bourbon is uniquely made in USA and have to be certified ?


It’s like anything else, there’s good and bad. But because of the federal guidelines for bourbon, it’s almost always going to be sweeter and smoother than regular whiskeys due to the 51% or higher corn mash requirement. Higher rye, peat, and malting can make for a unique taste, but usually at the cost of some smoothness/sweetness. 

Personally, I can drink almost any bourbon. I think it’s hard to find bad ones. But there are very few non-bourbon whiskeys that I will pay for. But it’s like anything where opinion comes in to play, good or bad is completely subjective and ymmv.


----------



## HWB3 (Mar 12, 2022)

It's a very nice treat. The better stuff is very smooth and enjoyable. Drink it all of the time? No, but for special occasions, it is rewarding.


----------



## Whazzzup

Cognac, scotch, whisky is enough for me, never got into bourbon. One has to focus to really excel.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

Whazzzup said:


> Cognac, scotch, whisky is enough for me, never got into bourbon. One has to focus to really excel.


Scotch and bourbon are both whiskeys.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Hifiearspeakers said:


> Scotch and bourbon are both whiskeys.


One is with an “e” and one without. Bourbon is whiskey and scotch is whisky.


----------



## Whazzzup

point being got enough on my plate before introducing bourbon, not that there anything wrong with bourbon, just had to saw it off. Grappa gets a pass and rum, but that’s another story involving acute taste aversion as youngster with inappropriate consumption


----------



## ThEvil0nE

While I drink almost daily I only drink  a dram or or two at the end of the day after dinner.


----------



## Unterstuffz

My part of the livingroom ...


----------



## ThEvil0nE

No Irish whisky in this line up but it’s going to be one heck of a St. Pat’s/bachelor’s party weekend in a cabin somewhere in WI.


----------



## wowsuchricky

I have to say that my favorite whisky of all time is Suntory Hibiki Harmony. Mmm. It tastes just as good to me as some single malts that are triple its price. I hope someday I get the opportunity to try their 18 or 21.


----------



## 1-MiC

HWB3 said:


> I'm going to do that tonight.


I got a bottle of this recently, that was a good one!


----------



## alota (Mar 27, 2022)

A person offered me this bottle. It is no expensive but it has a wonderful taste


----------



## Tachyon88

What scotch has the most intense peat/smoke/oak....etc taste ? Other than lagavulin, in which I love.


----------



## Whazzzup

According to the google

Bruichladdich distillery is releasing what is claimed to be the peatiest whisky produced in Scotland as part of its new Octomore Eights Masterclass series. The Islay distillery's *Octomore Masterclass 08.3* edition contains barley peated to a phenol level of 309ppm (parts per million


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Tachyon88 said:


> What scotch has the most intense peat/smoke/oak....etc taste ? Other than lagavulin, in which I love.


Bruichladdich's Octomore. Ardbeg, Laphroaig and Caol Ila


----------



## sam6550a

Tachyon88 said:


> What scotch has the most intense peat/smoke/oak....etc taste ? Other than lagavulin, in which I love.


Try Talisker Storm.


----------



## Tachyon88 (Mar 29, 2022)

I've recently decided to start trying different whiskey in which I know nothing about and I always assumed that what made scotch - scotch, was the smokey peaty taste. I started to blind buy and boy was I wrong haha. I'll get up to speed though. Thanks for the suggestions lads.


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Tachyon88 said:


> I've recently decided to start trying different whiskey in which I know nothing about and I always assumed that what made scotch - scotch, was the smokey peaty taste. I started to blind buy and boy was I wrong haha. I'll get up to speed though. Thanks for the suggestions lads.


Different regions different styles. Majority of peat and smoke are from Islay.


----------



## Tachyon88

So for those who like the islay type scotch and with the smokey/peaty/woody type profile in mind, which bourbons would fall under that category ?


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Tachyon88 said:


> So for those who like the islay type scotch and with the smokey/peaty/woody type profile in mind, which bourbons would fall under that category ?


Peated bourbon are not common but there should be some out there I think.


----------



## Tachyon88

ThEvil0nE said:


> Peated bourbon are not common but there should be some out there I think.



What about a bourbon with the most intense oak taste, have you had anything like that ?


----------



## alota

ThEvil0nE said:


> Different regions different styles. Majority of peat and smoke are from Islay.


I posted in this page the ileach from Islay. I' m big ignorant about whiskey but this peat and smoke is extasy for my mouth. Need to discover more. It is a new territory


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Tachyon88 said:


> What about a bourbon with the most intense oak taste, have you had anything like that ?


They are mainly oaky as bourbon only use new virgin oak barrels. My limited knowledge and experience with bourbon is not as vast compared to scotch. 


alota said:


> I posted in this page the ileach from Islay. I' m big ignorant about whiskey but this peat and smoke is extasy for my mouth. Need to discover more. It is a new territory


You will surely enjoy the voyage. Common core bottling are at 40 and 43 ABV but look into cask strengths


----------



## Tachyon88

ThEvil0nE said:


> They are mainly oaky as bourbon only use new virgin oak barrels. My limited knowledge and experience with bourbon is not as vast compared to scotch.
> 
> You will surely enjoy the voyage. Common core bottling are at 40 and 43 ABV but look into cask strengths



Right on. I've been watching tasting reviews as I'm tasting myself.

Still looking for Lagavulin 16, I have the 8yr and distillers edition. Since my last reply I have tried Ardbeg 10, Ardbeg Uigeadail, Laphroaig 10, bowmore 12 and ledaig 10. Love em all so far !


----------



## ThEvil0nE

Tachyon88 said:


> Right on. I've been watching tasting reviews as I'm tasting myself.
> 
> Still looking for Lagavulin 16, I have the 8yr and distillers edition. Since my last reply I have tried Ardbeg 10, Ardbeg Uigeadail, Laphroaig 10, bowmore 12 and ledaig 10. Love em all so far !


Scotch is one among many rabbit holes. Good scotch and good sound/music are rabbit holes I don't mind getting stuck in lol


----------



## Whazzzup

I got little smoke no peat. My loss. But you can do just what you can do


----------



## ThEvil0nE




----------



## the1andonly

I just ordered 4 bottles of Crown Royale Vanilla, am I a degenerate?


----------



## Uebelkraehe

I'm always surprised how many pretty good and affordable Whiskies there still are out there despite of surging demand and prices. This one (another present) imo is one of those, not quite as stunning as the Tamnavulin for its price, but still a very enjoyable surprise.


----------



## the1andonly (Apr 13, 2022)

Crown Royal


----------



## FlyHigh247

2 bottles of Balvenie 12s, and 2 bottles of Glenfiddich 18s, what do you guys think??


----------



## Whazzzup

FlyHigh247 said:


> 2 bottles of Balvenie 12s, and 2 bottles of Glenfiddich 18s, what do you guys think??


You built up quite a tolerance )


----------



## FlyHigh247

Whazzzup said:


> You built up quite a tolerance )


Still trying to appreciate and get to know more about whiskey


----------



## RingingEars

I love Eagle Rare. Right now it's on allocation and unfortunately I live in a state that's not on that list.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Legent is quite nice. US bourbon maker and Japanese whisky blender collaboration.


----------



## Mink (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm not particularly a whiskey connaisseur, although I do taste differences. Any 12 year old whiskey is fine by me. Younger ones generally are more boozy in the throat and older whiskeys, to my taste at least, are not necessarily better. The more complex they become, the sweeter and more cloying they get as well, and a 10 years old whiskey I find very sweet already.
My go to whiskey is the very affordable Glenfarclas 12. Smooth, but not too smooth. The aftertaste is pretty dry and doesn't linger long, which I prefer, every sip is a new one, it doesn't get muted by the aftertaste of the previous sip.
I do like peaty whiskeys as well, but only when done subtly. Ardbeg I find to be overdone. I like it just as much as a dish with too much garlic for instance, I still enjoy it, but wouldn't repeat it


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Damn I just know about this thread! Thanks! @ThanatosVI


FlyHigh247 said:


> 2 bottles of Balvenie 12s, and 2 bottles of Glenfiddich 18s, what do you guys think??



Balvenie still one of my most favourite brand after tried many of them (the other one is Suntory Yamazaki). While Glenn 18 is more expensive, but I'd take Balvenie 16 over it. Balvenie 12 may good enough to reveal what's good about Balvenie, but complexity wise Glenn 18 easily the better one.

This opinion come from someone that loves Cognac so much, and I value it (in overall) one level higher than whisky. Still, I still do have a little collection for whiskies!


----------



## Whazzzup

It’s back!!!


----------



## alucard177

Waiting for Christmas to open these bottles


----------



## UntilThen




----------



## Chris Kaoss




----------



## Whazzzup

I got that too


----------



## Uebelkraehe

Merry Xmas! This is a fine Whisky, but there are imo definitely better ones at the same or lower price.


----------



## Strat1117

Still have a nice colllection of single malts and some bourbon, but lately this is my whiskey of choice.





Enjoy!


----------



## RCBinTN

My son in law got it right this year. Seven-year aged Baker's Bourbon (a Jim Beam small batch) at 107 proof, and a couple of Drew Estate's toro cigars soaked in Pappy van Winkle. Decent!


----------

